# Skeen



## Radon-Bikes (11. Januar 2011)

Alles zum Thema Skeen


----------



## fissenid (18. Januar 2011)

HallO!

ich möchte mein Skeen 8.0 nun komplett auf SRAM umrüsten. Demnach fehlt noch ein Umwerfer. Was benötige ich dazu???

X9 oder X0 sollte es sein, aber LowClamp, topswing.....???

Mich ärgert etwas, das es nun das Skeen Carbon 8.0 gibt... für 300 Euro mehr ganze 2 Kilo weniger...... kommt mir aber auch knapp vor mit 9,5Kilo!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (18. Januar 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> ...... kommt mir aber auch knapp vor mit 9,5Kilo!!!!



In der MTB-Bravo ist ein Test drin vom Radon Skeen Carbon. Austattung entspricht so ziemliche dem 10.0 - Gewicht bei 18" 9,6kg.

9,5 kg beim 8.0 Carbon also etwas unglaubwürdig!

Da ich keinen Carbon-Rahmen haben möchte, bleib ich auch weiterhin beim Alu-Skeen

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2011)

Also falls die Frage zum Umwerfer noch aktuell ist: 
Empfehlenswert ist auf jeden Fall ein Downswing (bei Sram Highclamp). Der passt immer und hält zumeist länger, da er aufgrund der Bauart weniger und stbilere Gelenke hat. Rohrdurmesser ist 34,9 mm, heutztage sind aber bei den meisten Umwerfern ohnehin Reduzierhülsen im Lieferumfang. Die Zugrichtung ist Downpull (von unten gezogen, bei SRAM Bottompull) aber auch hier sind die neuen Umwerfer von Shimano (Dualpull) von beiden Richtugen bedienbar. Folgende aus unserem Shop kann ich empfehlen:
SRAM:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a7612/x-9-umwerfer-high-clamp-top-pull.html?mfid=248
Shimano:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a4868/xtr-umwerfer-down-swing-fd-m-971.html?mfid=43


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Februar 2011)

Hey!!! 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir zusätzlich zu meinen HT ein Fully zu zulegen. Da ich dieses Design vom Skeen richtig gut find und der Federweg mir ausreicht wollt ich mal fragen ob das Bike für gemütliche Touren geeignet ist oder ob man eine Sitzposition hat die zu gestreckt ist um gemütlich uphill und ruppig downhill zu fahren. Die Bequemlichkeit ist mir wichtiger als die Geschwindigkeit.

Wie sagt man so schön?? Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Oetsch (6. Februar 2011)

Hi

ich bin seit 3 Tagen Besitzer eines Skeen 6.0 und von einem Hardtail umgestiegen. Laut Verkäufer soll das QLT senkrechter von der Sitzposition sein. Ich für meinen Teil hab mich drauf gesetzt und sofort pudel wohl gefühlt. Bin zwar noch keine richtige Tour damit gefahren aber ein Umstieg ist es für mich von der Haltung nicht und ich fahre hauptsächlich Tour und habs auch schonmal mitm Rücken. Also man kann beim fahren noch nicht den Vorderreifen ablecken


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Februar 2011)

Naja das ist doch schonmal eine recht erfreuliche Nachricht. 
Das Problem ist die Größe, ich bin 1,70m groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 80cm. Ob ein 18" Rahmen geht? 16" wär mir bestimmt zu klein. 
Bonn ist mir zu weit weg um mal Probe zu fahren und mir ein 1400 Bike schicken lassen was dann vielleicht nicht passt wär mir auch zu heikel.


----------



## Oetsch (6. Februar 2011)

Hi

bin nun wirlich kein Fachmann aber mit einer Schrittlänge von 87cm komme ich laut Radon Formel (*0,226) auf 19,662" und hab mir ein 20" bei ca. 1,83m Körpergröße gekauft. Wenn ich von Deinen 80cm Schrittlänge ausgehe, dann kommt man auf 18,08". Somit würde ich auch zum 18" tendieren. Was hast Du den jetzt für ein Rad? Vielleicht kannst du so zB die Oberrohrlänge bzw. Abstand Sattel zum Lenker mit den Radon Maßen vergleichen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Skeen Lenker für mich ein gutes Stück breiter ist als mein alter Lenker. Nuja ein Lenker oder ein Vorbau lässt sich ja zu akzeptablem Geldbautel anpassen. Ich würde die Schrittlänge schon als maßgeblich ansehen. Wenn Bonn für Dich zu weit ist vielleicht hilft ein Service Partner in der Nähe wobei ich vom Radon Service nicht mehr als ein Basic Support erwarte. Mehr bekommt man im Laden auch nicht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Februar 2011)

Naja mein Cube LTD Team hat eigentlich auch einen Rahmen mit Marathongeometrie und fahr damit gepflegte Touren. Ist halt blöd wenn man so Berichte über das Bike liest. 
Das Bike ist für mich der beste Kompromiss zw. HT und Fully. Trotz der Steifigkeit und starken Antrieb wird man am Ar... gedämpft und wird nicht so durch geschüttelt.


----------



## McFly77 (6. Februar 2011)

Fahre mit 172cm und 81SL ein 16er Skeen, es passt.

Ein größerer Rahmen wäre definitiv zu groß für mich gewesen.


----------



## Blut Svente (6. Februar 2011)

messe 173 cm und fahre ein 18er Skeen und ein 17er MCS. Ich denke ein16er ist dir zu klein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Februar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hey!!!
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir zusätzlich zu meinen HT ein Fully zu zulegen. Da ich dieses Design vom Skeen richtig gut find und der Federweg mir ausreicht wollt ich mal fragen ob das Bike für gemütliche Touren geeignet ist oder ob man eine Sitzposition hat die zu gestreckt ist um gemütlich uphill und ruppig downhill zu fahren. Die Bequemlichkeit ist mir wichtiger als die Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Wie sagt man so schön?? Der Weg ist das Ziel




Zum Thema passt sehr gut der Test des Skeen AM 9.0 in der aktuellen "Mountainbike". Den Test kannst Du auch hier einsehen:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-AM-9-0--Sehr-gut--in--MountainBike--03/2011_id_15481_.htm

Grds. waren wir die einzigen, die es "gewagt" haben ein sportlicheres Rad zum Tourenbiketest zu schicken. Grds. ist klar, daß das Skeen niemals so komfortabel wie unser klassisches Tourenbike Stage sein wird, aber wer ein Rad für den Bereich sportliche Touren bis Marathon sucht, wird kaum was besseres finden. (Das Skeen gewann den größten Marathon-Test in der "Bike" 2010.)
Resümierend kann man sagen, daß das Skeen im Bereich sportliche Tour/Marathon "überragend" abschneidet, als Tourer immerhin noch "sehr gut". Die Kombi findet man bei Marathon-Bikes sonst eher selten. Zumeist haben die auch weniger als 115/120 mm Federweg.

Was in Thread schon richtig angesprochen wurde ist, daß natürlich jeder die Sitzpositionen etwas anders empfindet. Was man aber auf jeden Fall sagen kann ist:
Suchst Du ein Tourenbike bei dem das Gewicht und der Vortrieb nicht an erster Stelle stehen, sondern der Komfort und Unkompliziertheit, bist Du mit dem Stage besser bedient. Es ist ganz einfach abzustimmen. Ein Rad zum draufsetzen und losfahren.
Bist Du eher auf Gewicht und Vortrieb aus, nimmst ein individuell etwas aufwendigeres Setup in Kauf, fährst eher sportlich, vielleicht auch mal ein Marathon, ist das Skeen richtig. 
Die Federwege unterscheiden sich zwar nur um 5 mm aber die Abstimmung und Geometrie sind doch deutlich anders.

Im Falle, daß Du Dir ein Rad bestellst und auf der Probefahrt feststellst, daß die Geometrie Dir nicht passt, können wir Dir ein wenig Arbeit zwar nicht ersparen, aber im Gegensatz zum Einzelhandel vor Ort, hast Du bei uns die Garantie, daß Du das Rad binnen 14 Tagen zurückschicken kannst und den vollen Kaufpreis und die Versandkosten erstattet bekommst. Natürlich ist ein Tausch gegen ein anderes Rad auch möglich.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Februar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Naja das ist doch schonmal eine recht erfreuliche Nachricht.
> Das Problem ist die Größe, ich bin 1,70m groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 80cm. Ob ein 18" Rahmen geht? 16" wär mir bestimmt zu klein.
> Bonn ist mir zu weit weg um mal Probe zu fahren und mir ein 1400 Bike schicken lassen was dann vielleicht nicht passt wär mir auch zu heikel.



Eine Probefahrt wegen der Größe wird nicht notwendig sein. Es kommt nur 18" in Frage. Du wirst auf dem 18" auch etwas aufrechter sitzen als auf einer kleineren Rahmenhöhe. Die Schrittlänge ist aber genau für 18", sodaß eine andere Größe definitiv nicht passt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Februar 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Eine Probefahrt wegen der Größe wird nicht notwendig sein. Es kommt nur 18" in Frage. Du wirst auf dem 18" auch etwas aufrechter sitzen als auf einer kleineren Rahmenhöhe. Die Schrittlänge ist aber genau für 18", sodaß eine andere Größe definitiv nicht passt.



Danke für das Statement!!!

Das versteh ich nicht. Ich sitz auf einen größeren Rahmen aufrechter als auf einen kleineren??
Sorry das leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## fissenid (8. Februar 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bist Du eher auf Gewicht und Vortrieb aus, nimmst ein individuell etwas *aufwendigeres Setup in Kauf*, fährst eher sportlich, vielleicht auch mal ein Marathon, ist das Skeen richtig.
> Die Federwege unterscheiden sich zwar nur um 5 mm aber die *Abstimmung* und Geometrie sind doch deutlich anders.




HallO!

es wäre klasse, wenn es von Seitens RADON hierzu eine detailierte Beschreibung geben würde!!!

Einstellen des FOX Dämpfers mit Messung des Gesamtfederwegs, und der Nachgiebigkeit ist eben etwas aufwändiger.....

Die Gabel wäre noch besser, wenn man sie um 20 oder 40mm "Traveln" könnte!!!


----------



## donprogrammo (8. Februar 2011)

Ich denke, dass er da was verdreht hat, meinem Verständnis der Physik nach sitzt man auf einem größeren Rahmen gestreckter, nicht aufrechter.

Den Dämpfer wirst du bei jedem Fully einstellen müssen, und es ist immer die gleiche Arbeit. Nur stellt man je nach Einsatzgebiet mehr oder weniger SAG (Negativfederweg) ein.

Den Gesamtfederweg brauchst du nicht messen, der müsste eigentlich bei allen bei Radon verbauten Dämpfern bei 51mm liegen. Ich glaube nur das Slide ED 160 hat einen anderen.

Für ein Racebike wie das Skeen halte ich eine Absenkbare Gabel wirklich für ungeeignet, zum einen wegen dem Gewicht, zum anderen weil man eh so weit nach vorne gebeugt ist, dass immer genug Druck auf das Vorderrad kommt.


----------



## Master1 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich selbst habe auch lange zwischen Stage und Skeen hin und herüberlegt und war mehrmals bei H&S vor Ort.

Letztendlich hab ich dann am Oktoberfest zugeschlagen und mir das Skeen gekauft. Da dies mein Umstieg von Hardtail auf Fully war, fehlen mir Vergleiche um das Rad objektiv zu bewerten. So sportlich das Skeen auch angepriesen wird, es war ein Unterschied von Tag und Nacht zu meinem vorherigen Cube.
Ich persöhnlich möchte kein Hardtail mehr fahren, finde solch ein sportliches Fully für meinen Einsatzzweck optimal.
Zur Größendiskusion hier im Thread möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich 170 groß bin und ums ganz genau zusagen, eine Schrittlänge von 79,5cm habe. Das Probefahren vor Ort zeigte mit, dass ich auf dem 18" keinerlei Spielraum zum Oberrohr im Stand hatte. Auch Seitens des dort anwesenden PErsonals wurde mir von unterschiedlichen Verkäufern bei wie schon erwähnt mehrmaligen Besuchen zum 16" Rahmen geraten. Hatte mir selbst schwer damit getan den kleinen Rahmen zu kaufen, da mein Cube ein 18" war, jedoch kann man die Rahmen wenig miteinander vergleichen.

Kurzum ich finde das Rad perfekt und kann bis jetzt noch von keinen negativen Dingen zu berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFly77 (9. April 2011)

Nachdem ich bereits bei der Erstinspektion bei Radon in Bonn bemängelte, dass der Dämpfer stark ÖL verloren hat ich jetzt schmatzt hatte ich ihn slebst zu Toxoholic geschickt.
Leider musste dies sein, die Wekrstatt von Radon meinte der Dämpfer wäre intakt. Soviel zu dem Service dort. 

Der Dämpfer wurde übrigends in Rekordzeit (5 Tage mit hin und Rückversand) von Toxoholic repariert. Allerdings hab ich jetzt ein Problem, ich habe keine Ahnung wie fest die Schrauben gezogen werden müssen. Findet man irgendwo Angaben hier oder wäre ein Radonmitarbeiter vielleicht so freundlich und könnte mir das mitteilen.
Irgendwie knartzt das gute Stück, allerdings nur wenn ich mit anständig Druck in die Pedale trete.


----------



## ben1982 (10. April 2011)

Guten Tag, 

hab mal eine Frage bezüglich Skeen 9.0 und Skeen 9.0 AM. Das Skeen AM ist wie ich den Namen verstehe auf Allmountain ausgelegt. Warum hat es dann nur eine 2-fach Kurbel??? Und das Marthon-Bike Skeen 9.0 eine 3-fach??? Wäre interesant warum dies so gelöst wurde.

MfG 

Ben


----------



## DFG (12. April 2011)

Moin,
ich schwanke noch zwischen Skeen und Stage. Wenn ich das so richtig rechne, komme ich bei der Größe bei 17,2 Zoll aus. Die Frage ist, wie hoch sind die Oberrohre vom Boden weg. Bei meinem 18 Zoll HT gibt es keine unangenehmen Kontakt mit den Klötzen.
Wie lang sind die Vorbauten, bzw. was kann man verbauen ohne das sich an der Geometrie was ändert.
Und könnte man in Willingen beim Bikefestival mal die beide Räder fahren? Ich meine nicht nur über den Hof, sondern mal in freier Wildbahn.
Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## Robby2107 (19. April 2011)

Abend,

mein Skeen knarzt seit ein paar Tagen!!
Es wird lauter wenn man kräftig in die Pedale (bergauf) tritt, aber auch leise beim auf der Ebene radeln. 
Mittlerweile wird es auch lauter ... 


Das Bike ist gerade mal nen Monat alt!!! 


grüße
Robby


----------



## donprogrammo (20. April 2011)

Ist doch nichts ungewöhnliches, an den entscheidenen Stellen etwas Fett und schon ist das weg ...


----------



## Robby2107 (20. April 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts ungewöhnliches, an den entscheidenen Stellen etwas Fett und schon ist das weg ...


 

Die da wären?? Pedale und Sattelstütze sind ausreichend gefettet.

grüße und danke für die Tipps
Robby


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (20. April 2011)

@Robby

Hast Du noch die original mitgelieferten Pedale (Bärentatzen) montiert (sieht auf Deinen Photos so aus)?
Diese sind sehr einfach gehalten (noch nicht einmal Industrielager, eher einer Pfeffermühle ähnlich) und werden wahrscheinlich für die Knarzgeräusche verantwortlich sein, versuchs mal mit nem Pedaltausch (bei so nem netten Rad sollten sowieso ein paar entsprechende Treter dran...)!


----------



## Robby2107 (20. April 2011)

BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


> @Robby
> 
> Hast Du noch die original mitgelieferten Pedale (Bärentatzen) montiert (sieht auf Deinen Photos so aus)? ...


 

Hallo Betonhase,

ja sind noch die originalen Treter dran. 
Werde einfach mal schauen ob ich probeweise die Pedale von meinem alten Peugeot dran bekomme und dann werd ich mal schauen, oder besser hören. ;-)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo die kompletten Drehmomentangaben zu dem 2010er Skeen?? So ne Tabelle wäre sehr hilfreich um auch mal alle Schrauben nachziehen zu können. 

Danke!!

grüße 
Robby


----------



## donprogrammo (21. April 2011)

Es gibt noch mehr Stellen die knarzen können, wenn Fett fehlt, nicht nur Pedale und Sattelstütze


----------



## Robby2107 (21. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer kurzen Probefahrt gestern nacht um 23Uhr in der Fußgängerzone darf ich vermelden: kein knarzen mehr!!

Hab die Pedale demontiert, gereinigt und neu eingefettet. Dabei bemerkt, daß die Kurbel nicht korrekt angezogen war und diese gleich mit 14Nm nachgezogen. Da ich grad dabei war hab ich auch gleich noch die Kette neu geölt und siehe da ... Ruhe war!!!


Werde bei der nächsten Ausfahrt nach Ostern mal drauf achten ob´s auch so bleibt. 

Trotz allem würde ich eine Liste mit den kompletten Drehmomentangaben für das Skeen gerne haben um auch andere Befestigungen nachziehen zu können. Woher bekomme ich diese???
Auf der Radonseite gibt´s die nur für das QLT.

Grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry303 (25. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ist das 22er Skeen wirklich so klein? 530mm Sattelrohr und 625mm OR sind für meine 2m und 102er Schrittlänge dann vielleicht doch wenig.

Selbst das Black Sin ist ja größer.

Gruß, harry303


----------



## ben1982 (28. April 2011)

Guten Tag,

Post 19 wurde immer noch nicht beantwortet...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. April 2011)

Sowohl am Gardasee wie auch in Willingen wird eine große Flotte zum testen (natürlich auch im Gelände) zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. April 2011)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Post 19 wurde immer noch nicht beantwortet...



Bei der Entscheidung haben viele Faktoren eine Rolle gespielt, Verfügbarkeiten, Testanforderungen u.s.w.
Grds. läßt sich immer darüber streiten, ob ein zweifach-Kurbel eher für Marathon oder AM sinnvoll ist. Unsere Produktmanager haben sich aus einer Fülle von Faktoren so entschieden.


----------



## Robby2107 (29. April 2011)

Laut Radon ist eine Liste mit allen(!) Drehmomenten für das Skeen in Arbeit. Hoffe das dauert nicht allzu lange ;-)

@Radon: Bitte dranbleiben und hier bescheid geben wenn sich da was tut. Ist sicher nicht nur für mich eine interessante Sache.  


Dann hab ich noch eine kurze Frage:
Ich würde mir an mein Skeen noch ein Riserbar nachrüsten. Gibt es außer einer "bequemeren" Sitzposition noch weitere Vorteile eines Risebar? Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen (Breite max. 720mm)?? Farblich würde ich zu einem roten tendieren (schwarzes Skeen) 


Bin für alle Vorschläge offen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## donprogrammo (30. April 2011)

Klar gibts da witere Vorteile, die bessere Kontrolle ;-)
Ich würde für das Skeen einen mit nicht zu viel "Rise" wählen, sonst kommst du zu hoch


----------



## DFG (2. Mai 2011)

Merci,
ich schau mir das mal an.


----------



## fissenid (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

ich fahre im Juli von Bodensee zum Comer See und möchte deshalb eine 2te Flasche am Bike haben. Mit Trinkblase ist bei 6,5kg Gepäck schlecht. Am alten QLT war es kein Thema, aber am Skeen sehe ich es sehr problematisch an!
Jemand deine Idee???

Meine Idee ist diese: 
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-zub...enhalterbefestigung-id_MAN_11598_4766980.html diesen Halter an der Sattelstange festmachen, und die 2te Flasche hinten an der SAattelstange befestigen!

Weitere Vorschläge????

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## donprogrammo (6. Mai 2011)

Es gibt vom Triathlon halter die hinten an den Sattel geschraubt werden. Wenn dich das nicht in der Bewegungsfreiheit einschränkt wär das doch was für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (10. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

leider muß ich meine Aussage, daß das Knarzen weg ist, revidieren.

*Es knarzt wie Omas alter Schaukelstuhl!!!!!*

Ausschließen kann ich definitiv den Sattel/die Sattelstütze, da es auch im Wiegetritt mit Arsch aus dem Sattel heftig knarzt. Die Pedale habe ich ebenfalls schon gewechselt, ohne Erfolg. Die Kette würde ich fast auch ausschließen. Es ist zwar bergauf am lautesten, aber auch bei leichtem Treten und unebener Fahrbahn gut hörbar.
Ich hab auch den Eindruck, daß bei längerer Fahrt das Knarzen weniger wird (aber nie weg ist). Leider aber auch immer wieder neu da ist beim Start einer neuen Tour. 
Es ist sehr schwer auszumachen, da das Knarzen sich durch den Rahmen komplett verteilt. 

Das Rad ist knappe 2 Monate alt. 
An die Bremsgeräusche hab ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt (metallisches schleifen/rubbeln und pfeifen), da die Performance stimmt und ich mir die Klingel sparen kann. 
*Aber das Knarzen werde ich definitiv nicht hinnehmen!!* 
Notfalls bekommt Radon das Rad zurück und es ist dann deren Problem.

Es kann immer mal was defekt sein, hab ich gar keine Probleme mit. Allerdings kommt es dann umsomehr auf den Service an, wie das Problem gelöst wird. Wäre schön wenn sich Radon kurz mal dazu äußern kann. Danke!!


grüße
Robby


----------



## Blanquish (10. Mai 2011)

Tretlager lose..?


----------



## ofi (10. Mai 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> leider muß ich meine Aussage, daß das Knarzen weg ist, revidieren.
> 
> ...


 
Das knarzen hat man immer mal wieder, manchmal lange Zeit gar nicht, dann plötzlich bei jeder Ausfahrt. Manchmal ist es auch schlagartig mitten in ner Tour wieder weg. Hab ich bei meinen Radons auch. Das kann, wie in einem anderen Thread schon beschrieben, an schlecht entferntem Lack an den Lagern liegen.


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Mai 2011)

Blanquish schrieb:


> Tretlager lose..?


 
Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, da es fast unverändert knarzt auch wenn ich ohne Last mitttreppel.



> Das knarzen hat man immer mal wieder, manchmal lange Zeit gar nicht, dann plötzlich bei jeder Ausfahrt. Manchmal ist es auch schlagartig mitten in ner Tour wieder weg. Hab ich bei meinen Radons auch. Das kann, wie in einem anderen Thread schon beschrieben, an schlecht entferntem Lack an den Lagern liegen.


 
Und Du lebst damit oder hast es weg bekommen?? 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


hat eigentlich irgendjemand schon etwas zu den Drehmomenten beim Skeen erfahren???
Meine Anfrage bei Radon bzw. HS ist nun schon über einen Monat her und bisher keine Rückmeldung. 

@Radon: Bitte kurze Stellungnahme wie der Stand ist!!!!

grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Mai 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Das knarzen hat man immer mal wieder, manchmal lange Zeit gar nicht, dann plötzlich bei jeder Ausfahrt. Manchmal ist es auch schlagartig mitten in ner Tour wieder weg. Hab ich bei meinen Radons auch. Das kann, wie in einem anderen Thread schon beschrieben, an schlecht entferntem Lack an den Lagern liegen.



Auch bei pulverbeschichteten Rahmen??
Hab meins grad auseinander, und es ist gleichmässig beschichtet (also auch an der Stelle, wo das Lager aufliegt).

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (1. Juni 2011)

ist der rahmen für gabeln mit 100mm federweg freigegeben?


----------



## internetti (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Robby,

wundert mich nicht wiklich. Habe vor 2 Jahren mit einem Radon Stage auch eine schreckliche Odyssee hinter mir...bis es dann in die ewigen Jagdgründe einging. Unglaublich schlechter Service bei Radon und Rücknahme oder Wandlung ...Fehlanzeige.
Bei mir war das Problem ein nicht ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr. Als es dann schlussendlich ausgerieben war rutschte die Sattelstütze derart rein, das man bei jeder Serpentine anhalten musste. Es half nur Ausschlachten und Rahmen weg. Fahre jetzt ein Scott genius und bin glücklich.
Aber zu Deinem Problem:
Knarzt es auch beim Einfedern im Pedalstand ohne Treten oder ist es rein Tretabhängig??????


----------



## Robby2107 (9. Juni 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Hallo Robby,
> 
> wundert mich nicht wiklich. Habe vor 2 Jahren mit einem Radon Stage auch eine schreckliche Odyssee hinter mir...bis es dann in die ewigen Jagdgründe einging. Unglaublich schlechter Service bei Radon und Rücknahme oder Wandlung ...Fehlanzeige.
> Bei mir war das Problem ein nicht ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr. Als es dann schlussendlich ausgerieben war rutschte die Sattelstütze derart rein, das man bei jeder Serpentine anhalten musste. Es half nur Ausschlachten und Rahmen weg. Fahre jetzt ein Scott genius und bin glücklich.
> ...


 
Hallo Internetti,

ich hatte das Knarzen nur während dem Fahren. Also weder beim bewußte einfedern noch hat die "Tretlast" eine Änderung bewirkt.
Mittlerweile hab ich es ruhig bekommen, hoffe das bleibt auch so!!!

Lösung: Es waren beide Lager in der Kettenstrebe lose (180° drehbar bis 8Nm), eine Schraube der Kettenblätter lose und ich hab an alle Stellen, an denen die Lager am Rahmen anliegen, Graphitpulver gemacht. Bisher ist alles ruhig!!!!!

grüße
Robby


----------



## internetti (9. Juni 2011)

Na dann toitoitoi und mehr Glück mit Deinem Radon, als ich es damals hatte.
Das 16 Zoll Stage hatte auch noch ein anderes Problem und zwar ein kontruktionsbedingtes Problem. Die Wippe schlug nach ca. 1/3 Einfedern des Dämpfers an der Sattelklemme an. Das System konnte insofern gar nicht funktionieren. Ich hatte das in der ersten Phase mit dem Bike gar nicht wirklich bemerkt, da mein Fahrkönnen das noch nicht zuliess. Schlussendlich hat dies dann dem Radon aber den Garaus gemacht, zusammen mit dem Nichthalten der Sattelklemme. Scheinbar ein Problem, dem auch Cube aus baugleicher Rahmen unterliegt, wie man am letzten Test der Bike sehen konnte.
Hatte danach noch einmal ein Problem mit schrecklich knarzenden Lagern bei einem Bergamont threesome...das ja auch keine anständigen Lager besitzt und seit ich Scott fahre ist das Problem zum Glück Vergangenheit. Ist eine ganz andere Kategorie Bike, auch in der Abstimmung. Man kann die Trails doppelt so schnell fahren und das Bike bleibt ruhig. Unvergleichbar mit den anderen.


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Juni 2011)

Bin sowieso nicht der wilde Trail-Fahrer. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## internetti (10. Juni 2011)

Aber auf 1/3 Dämpfer einfedern kommst Du auch bei normalem Fahren schnell. Der Dämpfer ist ja eigentlich für mehr ausgelegt.
Das Rad war wahrscheinlich von 18 Zoll einfach heruntergerechnet  in den Maßen auf einen 16 Zoll-Rahmen und das funktionierte halt nicht. War auch so relativ fehldimensioniert.
Das Tretlagergewinde war nicht nachgeschnitten, aber dann mit Gewalt bei der Montage reingedreht worden und halt das nicht ausgeriebene Sattelrohr. Die erste Sattelstütze war nach 2 Wochen hin. bei Radon sagte man, dass man den Sattel ja wohl auch nicht ständig verstellen müsse.
Nunja, vllt. fahren die Jungs dort ja Beachcruiser


----------



## craysor (17. Juni 2011)

hallo ihr von radon,

ich wüßte immer noch gerne ob eine 100 mm federgabel passt bzw. freigegeben ist. danke


----------



## craysor (6. Juli 2011)

craysor schrieb:


> hallo ihr von radon,
> 
> ich wüßte immer noch gerne ob eine 100 mm federgabel passt bzw. freigegeben ist. danke




interessiert mich noch immer!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo Craysor,

für das Skeen passt auch eine 100mm Federgabel, wobei sich die Fahreigenschaften etwas ändern und die Performance bergab nicht mehr die gleiche ist. Die 120 mm an der Front harmonieren halt perfekt mit dem Hinterbau...

RADON Team


----------



## craysor (6. Juli 2011)

Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puddingwade (8. Oktober 2011)

So, hab heute mein Skeen 8.0 gekauft. Hatte wochenlang überlegt, was mein altes Cannondale Super V700 ersetzen sollte nachdem ich es wieder aus dem Schuppen hervorgeholt hatte und die Lust am Biken wieder geweckt war. Der Deal war: Eine Saison regelmäßig biken und sich dann im Winter mit einem  neuen Bike belohnen/motivieren. Schließlich waren nur noch das Votec V.CS 1.2 und das Radon Skeen 8.0 in der Verlosung. Gestern hatte ich die Adressen vom nächstgelegenen Votec-Shop und H&S in's Navi eingegeben und mich heute morgen spontan für H&S entschieden (trotz Oktoberfest). Wie erwartet war dort die Hölle los. Meterlange Schlangen an beiden Kassen und gestresste Verkäufer. Und dann stand es da: "Mein" Skeen. Meine Farbe, meine Rahmengröße, meine Ausstattung. `Hab's gekauft und hole es nächsten Samstag ab (die haben heute so viel verkauft daß die Werkstatt im Dauerstress war und Wartezeiten anstanden). Jetzt bin ich natürlich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ob das Skeen meine Erwartungen erfüllt oder eher nicht. Erstaunt war ich jedenfalls von der Rahmengröße. Es hing da in 18" und sah' riesig aus. Verdammt langes Oberrohr. Sitzprobe war ok aber ist definitiv was anderes wie mein altes Cannondale. Radstand ist wesentlich länger und die Lenkerbreite auch. Naja, ich wünschte mir ja ein Bike mit mehr Vortrieb und ich hoffe/denke, dafür ist diese Rahmengeometrie konstruiert. Ich hoffe sehr daß sich diese Theorie in der Praxis bestätigt. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Skeen denn so?
Puddingwade


----------



## psycho82 (9. Oktober 2011)

@Puddingwade

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Skeen ist ein klasse Marathonbike
Habe mir Ende 2010 auch ein 8.0er Skeen geholt, bin dann allerdings relativ schnell (Anfang 2011) auf ein Cannondale Scalpel gewechselt (Lefty- und Leichtbau-Fetisch).  Seitdem fährt meine bessere Hälfte das Skeen. Sie ist absolut zufrieden mit dem Skeen und bsiher macht es auch alles ohne murren mit. Ist ein wirkliches nettes Rad und es wird dir viel Spaß bereiten. Das Skeen schlägt sich auch auf Trails und in den Alpen sehr gut!!! Das FAherverhalten ist wirklich top!!!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Kettenreaktion (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


mich würde mal interessieren, ob man die 115mm Federweg am Heck wirklich spürt im Vergleich zu einem "üblichen" 100mm Race-Fully ... wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Was wiegt eigentlich der Carbon-Rahmen (inkl. Dämpfer) in 18''?

THX!
K.


----------



## psycho82 (11. Oktober 2011)

Kettenreaktion schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, ob man die 115mm Federweg am Heck wirklich spürt im Vergleich zu einem "üblichen" 100mm Race-Fully ... wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?
> ...



Das übliche 100mm Race-Fully gibt es wohl nicht, da es auch Abhängig von der Konstruktion,Abstimmung und Dämpfer, wie es federt, z.B. Ansprechverhalten, Wippanfälligkeit,und und und

Ich kann das Skeen mit folgenden Fullys vergleichen:


Cannondale Scalpel Mod. 2011 (vorne 100mm Lefty hinten 80mm RS Monarch 3 RT) 
- Ist mit meiner Abstimmung eher eine Softail als ein vollwertiges Fully. Die 80mm find ich seitens Cannondale noch hochgestochen. Allerdings arbeitet der Hinterbau bei größeren schlägen spürbar.  Bergauf bietet es einen Vorwärtsdrang, den ich sonst nur von meinen HT gewohnt bin. Das Scalpel ist somit für mich irgendwas zwischen HT und Fully - also das bessere/komfortablere Flash - Für mich Ideal, da ich mich beim CC nie zwischen HT und Fully entscheiden konnte. Mit einem Softail kann sich allerdings nicht jeder anfreunden

Radon QLT Race 2011 (vorne 100mm RS Reba hinten 100 mm RP23)
- Der Hinterbau ist  sehr sehr sensibel, was komfortabel wirkt. Er wippt auch bei runden Tritt immer ein wenig mit (offenen ProPedal). Mit geschlossenen ProPedal Stufe3 ist er auch antriebsneutral. - Ist eher komfortabel für ein 100mm Fully, eher ein Tourenfully

Skeen 8.0 2010 (Alu) ( Vorne 120mm Fox 32 RLC QR 15 hinten 115mm RP23)
- Das Fahrwerk kann man relativ straff abstimmen, allerdings regagiert es trotzdem noch sensibel bei "gröberen" Stößen und bietet schon einiges an Reserve für den Federweg. Ingesamt ist das Fahrwerk sehr ausgewogen und vortriebsorentiert. Der Hinterbau reagiert neutral auf Antriebseinflüsse, arbeitet trotzdem sensibel und sackt nicht durch und im Wiegetritt ist er relativ ruhig. Ich finde es ist ein geniales Rad für technischanspruchvollere Marathonstrecken, denn hier merkt man das Plus an Federweg (mehr als 100mm). Für eine Marathonbike ist es sehr agil und liegt sicher auf Kurs. 
Meine bessere Hälfte fährt das Skeen mitlerweile als sportlichen AM-Tourer (kurzer Vorbau, breiter Lenker, Variosattelstütze, leicht softere Abstimmung) und fühlt sich damit auf Trails puddelwohl und auch hier taugt das Fahrwerk mit sportlicher Note. 

Gruß

Benny


----------



## fissenid (12. Oktober 2011)

Kettenreaktion schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, ob man die 115mm Federweg am Heck wirklich spürt im Vergleich zu einem "üblichen" 100mm Race-Fully ... wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?
> ...



HallO!

ich fahre seit einem Jahr das Skeen 8.0 (Alu).
Ich bin begeistert. Die Abstimmung des Hinterbaus war ein wenig aufwendig bis ich den idealen Druck gefunden habe, aber ich will nicht mehr tauschen!
Ich fahre das Rad eher als Tourer und nicht als RaceFully! 
Wie Psycho schon geschrieben hat ist der Hinterbau sehr antriebsneutral.

Im Vergleich zum QLT team (2006) welches ich vorher gefahren habe, sind es Welten!!! Das Skeen hat sehr viel Vortrieb und ist im Trail weltklasse! Ich fühle mich in technischen Passagen deutlich wohler wie mit dem QLT.

Zum Gewicht kann ich nichts sagen, denn mein Alu wiegt knapp unter 12 kg (fahrbereit).


----------



## Puddingwade (18. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich mein neues Skeen 8.0 Samstag abgeholt hatte, hab ich's mir gleich ins Wohnzimmer gestellt und mir die Schönheit den ganzen Abend angeguckt  Sonntag bin ich dann meine Hausstrecke gefahren (35km) und hab am Fahrwerk rumgespielt. In der Gabel hab ich nun 8 bar, Zugstufe so eingestellt, daß die Gabel schnell zurückfedert. Hinteren Dämpfer auf "Propedal" und Stufe 2. Ich bin begeistert!!! So toll hatte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt  Nun bin ich ja von meinem alten Cannondale sicher nicht verwöhnt, aber was ich nun an Vortrieb bekomme, ist deutlich mehr als ich mir erhofft hatte  Jeder Druck ins Pedal wird sofort in Vortrieb umgewandelt. Komfort völlig ausreichend, Schaltung knackig, Sitzposition prima. Kurzum: Ein total zufriedener Radon-Biker ist unterwegs  Was das Skeen auf technisch anspruchsvollen Trails draufhat, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen weil der Fahrer es definitiv noch nicht draufhat. Also wird's für mich allemal reichen. 
Vielleicht hilft dieser nicht objektive Bericht dem ein oder anderen ja bei der Kaufentscheidung. Nett wäre, wenn andere Skeen-Fahrer hier mal ihre Fahrwerkseinstellung schreiben würden. Ich bin da völlig unbedarft und hab alles nach "Arschgefühl" eingestellt. 
Schon mal vielen Dank und Grüße von der
Puddingwade


----------



## hmx3 (19. Oktober 2011)

Im Bike-Test 11/11 ( die besten Allrounder) hat das Skeen AM gegenüber wesentlich teueren Rädern den 2. Platz belegt.

Den 1. Platz hat das Spezi S Works 29 (ca 8000,-) belegt. Setzt man dann noch den Preis und den 29" hype in Relation, so schaut das Ergebnis noch besser aus.

Also ein Skeen zu kaufen ist auf keinen Fall eine Fehlinvestition und viel Freude noch.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (19. Oktober 2011)

hmx3 schrieb:


> Im Bike-Test 11/11 ( die besten Allrounder) hat das Skeen AM gegenüber wesentlich teueren Rädern den 2. Platz belegt.
> 
> Den 1. Platz hat das Spezi S Works 29 (ca 8000,-) belegt. Setzt man dann noch den Preis und den 29" hype in Relation, so schaut das Ergebnis noch besser aus.
> 
> Also ein Skeen zu kaufen ist auf keinen Fall eine Fehlinvestition und viel Freude noch.



Das originale Skeen AM aus dem Test könnt ihr am 13.11 probefahren. Wir überlegen auch einen AM Kit mit einer anderen 130er Wippe als Tuningset anzubieten. Das Skeen kommt 2013 auch als 29er.


----------



## DH-CHILLER (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe auch beim Sommerfest 2011 einen Skeen Rahmen gewonnen, da ich jetzt von dem Neuen Skeen AM gehört habe wollte ich mich erkundigen ob ich mir das Skeen auch mit einer Gabel mit mehr Federweg aufbauen kann z.b. 130mm oder 140mm ? Bis wie viel federweg an der gabel is das Skeen freigegeben?


MfG

DH-CHILLER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollie_rider (19. Oktober 2011)

Denkt ihr, das Skeen 8.0 ist für einen Alpencross und ähnliche Touren geeignet?


----------



## psycho82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das originale Skeen AM aus dem Test könnt ihr am 13.11 probefahren. Wir überlegen auch einen AM Kit mit einer anderen 130er Wippe als Tuningset anzubieten. Das Skeen kommt 2013 auch als 29er.



Die AM-Wippe zum nachruesten waere spitze! Kann man dann bei den Skeens aus 2010/11bedekenlos eine Gabel mit 130 oder 140 mm verbauen?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## psycho82 (20. Oktober 2011)

ollie_rider schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, das Skeen 8.0 ist für einen Alpencross und ähnliche Touren geeignet?


 Jetzt mal die Gegenfrage, warum sollte dies nicht gehen? 

Gruss
Benny


----------



## fissenid (24. Oktober 2011)

ollie_rider schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, das Skeen 8.0 ist für einen Alpencross und ähnliche Touren geeignet?



Klar!
Habe ich dieses Jahr gemacht!


----------



## Radon-Bonn (24. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Die AM-Wippe zum nachruesten waere spitze! Kann man dann bei den Skeens aus 2010/11bedekenlos eine Gabel mit 130 oder 140 mm verbauen?
> 
> Gruss
> Benny



Klar


----------



## jazznova (3. November 2011)

Wollte mal wissen wie verläßlich die Gewichtsangabe bei dem 2011´er Skeen 8.0 ist.
Bei HS steht 10,4 kg - kommt das hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (4. November 2011)

jazznova schrieb:


> Wollte mal wissen wie verläßlich die Gewichtsangabe bei dem 2011´er Skeen 8.0 ist.
> Bei HS steht 10,4 kg - kommt das hin?



Kommt auf die Rahmengröße an


----------



## jazznova (4. November 2011)

Denke mit 78 Schrittllänge und 170cm wirds das 16" sein.

Momentan fahr ich ein Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 von 2010 in 16,5" hab mal geschaut die Geometrie ist fast gleich.

Überlege nur ob das Skeen Carbon ein würdeiger Nachfolger ist, will halt ein leichtes Race Fully und das Angebot vom 2011´er für 2079 ist verlockend.


----------



## kleinrotwild (4. November 2011)

@jazznova

Also beim Skeen 8.0 steht "ab 11,2kg" und beim Skeen Carbon 8.0 steht "ab 10,3kg".
Von 10,4kg hab ich nichts gesehen.
Zum Skeen 8.0 kann ich nichts sagen, aber mein Skeen Carbon 8.0 wog ohne Pedale im Originalzustand mit 16"-Rahmen 10,8kg.


----------



## jazznova (4. November 2011)

Also 10,8 bei 16" dann frag ich mich wo die 10,3 herkommen... 
Bist sonst mit dem Plastikbomber zufrieden ?



kleinrotwild schrieb:


> @jazznova
> 
> Also beim Skeen 8.0 steht "ab 11,2kg" und beim Skeen Carbon 8.0 steht "ab 10,3kg".
> Von 10,4kg hab ich nichts gesehen.
> Zum Skeen 8.0 kann ich nichts sagen, aber mein Skeen Carbon 8.0 wog ohne Pedale im Originalzustand mit 16"-Rahmen 10,8kg.


----------



## kleinrotwild (4. November 2011)

Die 10,3kg kann man wohl erreichen, wenn man die Sattelstütze aufs Minimum kürzt, die Spacer rausmacht und den Lenker auf's Minimum absägt. 

So hat man es mir mal gesagt. 
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man dadurch nochmal ein halbes Kilogramm rausholt.

Ich hab inzwischen richtig gute und leichte Laufräder drin. Damit geht das Skeen Carbon auch richtig gut ab. Fahreigenschaften sind auch top, nur die Sattelstütze macht Probleme (knarzt und bewegt sich zeimlich im Sattelrohr). Da muss man mal schauen, an was es genau liegt.

Für Marathons, lange Touren und auch für gröbere Touren ist das Teil echt super. Für's ganz grobe nehm ich dann ein AM.


----------



## jazznova (4. November 2011)

Oje, so hat man es Dir bei Radon gesagt??

Ich muss mal überlegen ob ich dann nicht doch bei meinen Nerv bleib und im Sommer mir das LUX kauf - da stimmt dann die Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## silverdiver (4. November 2011)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> Die 10,3kg kann man wohl erreichen, wenn man die Sattelstütze aufs Minimum kürzt, die Spacer rausmacht und den Lenker auf's Minimum absägt.
> 
> So hat man es mir mal gesagt.
> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man dadurch nochmal ein halbes Kilogramm rausholt.
> ...



Das Rad mit der Säge bearbeiten? Da ist dann doch wohl mehr Einsparpotenzial beim Fahrer, oder?


----------



## hmx3 (4. November 2011)

Beim Gewicht vom Skeen würd ich genau hinterfragen. Das 8.0 wird in facebook mit 10 kg angegeben. Dann wieder woanders korrigiert auf 12 kg?

Da kennt sich keiner mehr aus.


----------



## jazznova (4. November 2011)

Kleinrotwild hat es ja mit 10,8kg bei 16" bestätigt.

Übrignens nachdem ich hier das hin und her + falsche Gewichtsangabe lese bleib ich dann doch lieber bei einem anderen Hersteller 

----> ich bin wieder raus - war gut das ich seit gestern hier mitgelesen habe ....


----------



## hmx3 (4. November 2011)

jazznova schrieb:


> Kleinrotwild hat es ja mit 10,8kg bei 16" bestätigt.


 
Na dann such mal hier im Forum. Da hat sogar Radon-Bonn die Gewichtsangaben zum Skeen 8.0 korrigiert, nachdem einige user das Gewicht angezweifelt haben.


Warte ab, bis verbindliche Gewichtsangaben publiziert werden auf die du dich dann bei der Gewichts-Reklamation berufen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finn89 (10. November 2011)

Da ich eigentlich Hardtailfan bin, war ich bei der Bemerkung von Radon, das 2012er Skeen werde insgesamt etwas "touriger" als sein Vorgänger, ein klein wenig argwöhnisch geworden und habe jetzt noch schnell beim 2011er-8.0 zugeschlagen, das ist in der Beziehung ja glücklicherweise unverdächtig. 
Das gute Stück ist dann heut Nachmittag bei mir aufgeschlagen, steht jetzt fertig aufgebaut (ging perfekt, alles passt, nichts schleift)im Flur und scheint "teste mich!!" zu schreien... 
Morgen darf es sich dann im Sauerland beweisen, ich kann kaum erwarten dass es hell wird.  Vielleicht finden sich hier demnächst ja einige Skeenbesitzer die Geheimtipps zur Fahrwerkseinstellung haben und die einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit kundtun wollen...


----------



## jazznova (11. November 2011)

Was wiegt es?


----------



## finn89 (11. November 2011)

jazznova schrieb:


> Was wiegt es?


 
In 20" mit PD-M540 liegts bei 12 kg, wohlgemerkt die Aluvariante


----------



## jazznova (11. November 2011)

Ahsö....dachte es war die Carbon!

Dan viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Teil ;-)


----------



## AGE73 (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Bruder hat sich ein schönes BMC Supertrail 2 ( 19 Zoll MJ 2010 ) gegönnt.

Leider hat er festellen müssen das der Sprung vom Hardtail auf ein Allmountain (für Ihn) einfach zu groß ist. 

Rad ist kaum gefahren (200-300KM) worden und deshalb (keine Krazter/Stürze ect. ) absolut Neuwertig.

Meine Frage giebt es hier jemanden dem das Skeen zu sportlich ist und ggf. tauschen würde?

Weiteres gerne per PN.

Viele Grüße


----------



## psycho82 (18. Dezember 2011)

Welches Supertrail will dein Bruder den tauschen? ST 01 oder 02, Ausstattung? Rahmengroesse?

Die Angaben helfen vieleicht einen Tauschpartner zu finden.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Brotspinne_74 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich zweifle langsam, dass das Skeen noch in diesem Jahr auf der HP präsentiert wird. Sehr enttäschend.... alle Bikes sind beim Gewicht deutlich nach oben korrigiert worden. Das Slide AM 10.0 ist in 16" und 12,2kg bei weitem nicht mehr so sensationell.. Das Skeen 9.0 erwarte ich nunmehr nicht unter 11kg - wie angekündigt... Canyon verkauft seit 2 Monaten die 2012er und ich kenn viele, die inzwischen fremdgegangen sind!!!! 
In meinem Weihnachtsurlaub wird bestellt -> Radon, GAS GEBEN UND ENDLICH GELD VERDIENEN!!!!


----------



## Bench (22. Dezember 2011)

Aber die 2012 Canyons sind doch so hässlich


----------



## Wiepjes (23. Dezember 2011)

Brotspinne_74 schrieb:


> Ich zweifle langsam, dass das Skeen noch in diesem Jahr auf der HP präsentiert wird. Sehr enttäschend.... alle Bikes sind beim Gewicht deutlich nach oben korrigiert worden. Das Slide AM 10.0 ist in 16" und 12,2kg bei weitem nicht mehr so sensationell.. Das Skeen 9.0 erwarte ich nunmehr nicht unter 11kg - wie angekündigt... Canyon verkauft seit 2 Monaten die 2012er und ich kenn viele, die inzwischen fremdgegangen sind!!!!
> In meinem Weihnachtsurlaub wird bestellt -> Radon, GAS GEBEN UND ENDLICH GELD VERDIENEN!!!!



Das Slide nicht sensationell für 12.2Kg? Das Bike wurde doch mit 12.55 in der Bike getestet ich glaube in 20". Was ist da nicht sensationell dran? Ich glaube du hast keine Markttransparenz. Das Skeen dürfte deutlich weniger wiegen ohne die Reverb und mit dem leichteren Rahmen und den Laufrädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bachwatz (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

denke auch darüber nach von einem Cannondale Delta V600
auf ein Fully um zu steigen. Da mir das Skeen sehr gut gefällt würde ich gerne mal eins fahren. Gibt es hier in der nähe von Wiesbaden ein paar Skeen'er die mal auf 'ne kleine Tour Lust und Zeit hätten?
Wäre klasse wenn sich jemand melden würde.
Gruß, Bachwatz


----------



## fiesermöpp (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

bei meinem 2010er Skeen 9.0 ist jetzt so wie es aussieht die Kettentrebe rechts angerissen. Habe ich gestern beim Säubern des Rades bemerkt.

Habe schon eine Email an H&S geschrieben, mit der Bitte um eine kulante Lösung. Seltsamerweise ist genau diese Stelle beim 2012er Modell verstärkt worden, den Produktfotos auf der Homepage nach zu urteilen.

Gruß
fm


----------



## Robby2107 (1. Januar 2012)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei meinem 2010er Skeen 9.0 ist jetzt so wie es aussieht die Kettentrebe rechts angerissen. Habe ich gestern beim Säubern des Rades bemerkt.
> 
> ...



Oha,
da werde meins wohl doch im Auge behalten. 
Bin mal gesapnnt wie Dein Problem behandelt wird. 

Hatte gehofft das Skeen bleibt von sowas verschont ...


----------



## finn89 (4. Januar 2012)

An alle Skeen-Besitzer,

was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Reifenbreiten oberhalb der Serienausstattung gemacht? Im Frühjahr stehen bei mir ziemlich sandige Strecken an, da geht nichts über Breite und Volumen... Wieviel mm passen anstandslos in den Hinterbau? 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Dede21 (5. Januar 2012)

Du solltest auch überlegen wie viel sinnvoll auf die Felge passt.


----------



## finn89 (5. Januar 2012)

Du hast Recht, manche halten bei ner 19.5-mm Maulweite 2.25" Zoll eigentlich schon für zu breit und machen den Eindruck dass sie ohne ZTR FLow nicht leben können...
Irgendwie kommt mir das aber übertrieben vor, immerhin packt Radon auf das Slide 7.0 standardmäßig Nobbys in 2.35", und da ist genau wie bei meinem Skeen der M 1800 als LRS verbaut. Demnach kann das so tragisch nicht sein, oder liege ich komplett daneben? 

Grüße, Finn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiesermöpp (5. Januar 2012)

finn89 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, manche halten bei ner 19.5-mm Maulweite 2.25" Zoll eigentlich schon für zu breit und machen den Eindruck dass sie ohne ZTR FLow nicht leben können...
> Irgendwie kommt mir das aber übertrieben vor, immerhin packt Radon auf das Slide 7.0 standardmäßig Nobbys in 2.35", und da ist genau wie bei meinem Skeen der M 1800 als LRS verbaut. Demnach kann das so tragisch nicht sein, oder liege ich komplett daneben?
> 
> Grüße, Finn



Hi,

habe selber noch keinen Reifen mit mehr als 2,25" aufgezogen. Ein 2,35" sollte aber funktionieren.

Was vielmehr zum Problem werden könnte: 

Die Halterung für die Bremsleitung ist auf der linken Kettenstrebe so blöd aufgeschweisst, daß dies die Reifenfreiheit einschränkt. Man hat, anstatt sie obendrauf zu befestigen, sie zur Innenseite geneigt angebracht  Den Sinn muss mir mal einer erklären...

Gruß
fm


----------



## fiesermöpp (5. Januar 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Oha,
> da werde meins wohl doch im Auge behalten.
> Bin mal gesapnnt wie Dein Problem behandelt wird.
> 
> Hatte gehofft das Skeen bleibt von sowas verschont ...



Hallo,

nur kurz: Kettenstrebe wird von H&S kostenlos getauscht. Wenn lieferbar (?) bekomme ich die mit komplett eingepressten Lagern zugesandt. Brauche ich dann nur ranzuschrauben. Das erspart mir den lästigen Versand des gesamten Rades.

Gruß
fm


----------



## log11 (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir einer der Skeen Besitzer sagen, was das Skeen 8.0 2011 in 18Zoll wiegt?
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Januar 2012)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur kurz: Kettenstrebe wird von H&S kostenlos getauscht. Wenn lieferbar (?) bekomme ich die mit komplett eingepressten Lagern zugesandt. Brauche ich dann nur ranzuschrauben. Das erspart mir den lästigen Versand des gesamten Rades.
> 
> ...




Das finde ich jetzt aber mal TOP!


----------



## Max_V (7. Januar 2012)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie das Skeen 16" ausgeliefert wird; mit welcher Vorbaugröße und welcher Krubellänge?


----------



## log11 (12. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand ob das Decor beim Skeen 8.0 aus 2011 aufgeklebt ist oder auch mit Klarlack überlackiert wurde?
Mich interessiert ob man die leicht abbekommen würde.

Merci


----------



## Robby2107 (28. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


mal ne kurze Frage an alle Skeen-Fahrer hier. 
Ist bei allen Skeens der Sattelrohrdurchmesser 31,6mm?? Hab mir nämlich jetzt eine CrankBrother Joplin3 besorgt (günstig ergattert) und dafür das Sattelrohr mal gemessen. Bin mit meinem ultragenauen Hochpräzisionsmeßinstrument (Metterstab) aber auf 30,9mm gekommen. 
Hab ich da nen Knick in der Optik oder wo liegt der Fehler. 

Blöderweise hab ich das Rad gerade beim Service (Dämpfer) und kann nicht so einfach jetzt mal die Stütze einfach reinschmeißen. 

Wenn die nicht passen sollte, hätte ich ne nagelneue Sattelstütze (30,9mm) zu veräußern. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Sepp290579 (29. April 2012)

Hi Robby,
also bei meinem ist jetzt ne 31,6 drin. Original war ne 31,4 drin und die ist immer runter gerutscht...


----------



## Sepp290579 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wollte mal hören, was man dem Skeen so alles zumuten kann und würde mich mal über ein paar Berichte freuen. Da ich vom AM komme fahre ich gerne was ruppiger und baue auch gerne kleine Sprünge ein. Bei meinen 90kg mache ich mir da aber manchmal etwas sorgen...


----------



## henpara (3. Mai 2012)

Also Sprünge über 1-2 Meter Länge und ca 50-70cm Höhe machen meinem Skeen 8.0 keine Probleme.
Auch heftigere Abfahrten meistert das Skeen problemlos. Einzig bei höheren Wurzeln/Steinen merkt man, daß man "nur" 120/115 mm Federweg hat.

Bin bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp290579 (3. Mai 2012)

Cool! Freut mich zu hören  Meins muss nämlich ähnliches ertragen 
Hübsch dein Skeen so ganz in weiß...


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Mai 2012)

Abend,

mein Skeen bekommt gerade eine FOX Talas 2012 verbaut (140/110mm).
Jetzt war doch hier mal die Rede von einem Skeen AM, für welches es eine andere Wippe gibt um den Hinterbau anzupassen. 

Gibt´s die einzeln und wenn ja was muß man dafür hinlegen? 

Edit: Sehe grad, daß das AM ja auch "nur" 120/115mm Federweg hat. (laut Radon). 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Max_V (28. Mai 2012)

Die "AllMoutain-Wippe" wurde damals nach dem super Testergebnis einer Bravo versprochen. Das getestete Skeen wurde mit 140mm hinten und vorne aufgemotzt. Damals hat es ein Radonmitarbeiter für die Allgemeinheit ein Umrüstkit versprochen, wollte mir dann später auch eines zulegen, offiziell gibt es dieses aber nicht und auch noch keine offizielle Ankündigung. LEIDER!


----------



## Sepp290579 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich will auch. Kann noch mal jemand nachhaken?


----------



## log11 (8. Juni 2012)

Servus,

fährt von Euch einer das aktuelle Skeen 7.0 in 18 oder 20Zoll? Mich würde mal die Überstandshöhe interessieren? (Maß vom Boden bis zum Oberrohr)
Ich bin mir bei meinen 1,81m Körpergröße mit Schrittlänge 85cm unsicher, ob das 18Zoll nicht doch zu klein ist da ich auch recht lange Arme habe.

Merci.


----------



## Robby2107 (12. Juni 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> Ich will auch. Kann noch mal jemand nachhaken?


 

Hallo zusammen,

letzten Freitag hab ich direkt im Laden mal nachgefragt. Die waren ganz verwundert, daß es solch ein Skeen überhaupt geben soll.  Nie was gehört von.

Beim googlen im Netzt findet sich aber dieses hier:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/all_mountain/radon-skeen-am/a8465.html

Also ganz aus der Luft ist es nicht gegriffen. 
Mich würde diese "geänderte Dämpferaufnahme" interessieren. Welches Teil wurde genau abgeändert?

Werde zwar an meinem Rahmen nix bohren oder schweißen, aber falls man "nur" was tauschen muß (Umlenkung,...) wäre ich sofort dabei. Die Talas ist bei mir ja schon drin.  Fährt sich übrigens prima!!

Wäre klasse wenn sich jemand von radon direkt meldet und hier aufklärt. Danke!

Grüße
Robby


----------



## fissenid (12. Juni 2012)

Ich wüsste mal gerne, welche Lager im Rahmen verbaut sind. Meine Lager "knacken" und das hört sich schlimm an..... der ganze Rahmen dient als Resonanzkörper......

Aber 60 Euro für die Lager finde ich zu teuer....


----------



## Max_V (12. Juni 2012)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das originale Skeen AM aus dem Test könnt ihr  am 13.11 probefahren. Wir überlegen auch einen AM Kit mit einer anderen  130er Wippe als Tuningset anzubieten. Das Skeen kommt 2013 auch als  29er.



Die Info habe ich daher. Die Infos die aus diesem Acc. kamen waren bis noch alle zutreffend.(z.B.Swoop Ende 2012 obwohl es der offizielle RadonAcc. noch abgestritten hat.)
Trotzdem vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll bei Radon; im Forum oder über Facebook nachzufragen, um den Wunsch nach einer solchen Wippe zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle,
nach reiflicher Überlegung und einer detaillierten Kostenkalkulation sind wir zu dem Schluss gekommen, das Umrüstkit nicht anzubieten. Das wäre in einem vernünftigen finanziellen Rahmen leider nicht machbar. 
Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (13. Juni 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> nach reiflicher Überlegung und einer detaillierten Kostenkalkulation sind wir zu dem Schluss gekommen, das Umrüstkit nicht anzubieten. Das wäre in einem vernünftigen finanziellen Rahmen leider nicht machbar.
> Sorry!


 
Schade, heißt das auch, daß es kein Skeen AM mit mehr Federweg geben wird?


----------



## Sepp290579 (14. Juni 2012)

@Robby

Welche Talas hast du denn verbaut? Kannst du mal Fotos einstellen? Ist es kein Problem ne Gabel mit mehr Federweg einzubauen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Juni 2012)

Morgen Robby,
ein Skeen AM ist erstmal nicht geplant. 
Grüße aus Bonn!


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Juni 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> @Robby
> 
> Welche Talas hast du denn verbaut? Kannst du mal Fotos einstellen? Ist es kein Problem ne Gabel mit mehr Federweg einzubauen?


 
Hallo Sepp,

ist eine Talas 140 FIT RLC und nach Auskunft von Radon ist es vom Rahmen her kein Problem. Fährt sich auch absolut unproblematisch. Einzig bei steilen Anstiegen neigt das Rad nun stärker zum abheben mit dem Vorderrad. Läßt sich aber ganz einfach durch absenken der Gabel auf 110mm lösen. 


Bilder kommen demnächst.

grüße
Robby


----------



## Sepp290579 (14. Juni 2012)

Hört sich gut an, ist aber leider nicht gerade dir Günstigste 
Hast du deine alte Gabel verkauft? Was würde man für die noch bekommen?


----------



## Beppe (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen ob das mit dem Strebenbruch ein Einzelfall oder so ne Seriengeschichte wie beim Slide, Canyon Am & Xc ist.
Gruss Beppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (15. Juni 2012)

Bisher hält meine Strebe.


----------



## log11 (17. Juni 2012)

Hat das Skeen 7.0 eigentlich an der Gabel QR15 oder worauf bezieht sich die 12mm Steckachse in der Beschreibung des Bikes?


----------



## Max_V (17. Juni 2012)

QR 15 Steckachse an der Federgabel Front..
Syntace X12 Steckachse am Heck!


----------



## log11 (18. Juni 2012)

@Max_V, danke für die Info. Weißt Du ob die roten Dekorstreifen beim Skeen 7.0 mit Klarlack überlackiert sind oder nur aufgeklebt?

DANKE.


----------



## Max_V (18. Juni 2012)

Kenn mich mit Lack nicht so aus. Auf jeden Fall nicht nur so aufgeklebt.


----------



## log11 (18. Juni 2012)

OK, schade. Denn die roten Dekorstreifen am Skeen 7.0 hätten die Burschen sich echt sparen können. Finde es dadurch zu verspielt und zu bunt.


----------



## Max_V (18. Juni 2012)

Siehst du, ich hab mir noch eine Farbe dazugeholt! Ergongrün.


----------



## log11 (18. Juni 2012)

Wie meinst Du das? Das Skeen 8.0 ist doch noch etwas dezenter in der Optik soweit ich gesehen habe.


----------



## Max_V (18. Juni 2012)

Die Farbe der Federgabel..ja, ich habe mir jetzt Ergon Teamgriffe, den Team-Sattel und dann noch die Schaltzüge sowie Bremsleitung in Ergonfarbe bestellt bzw. teils montiert.


----------



## log11 (18. Juni 2012)

Tja so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Am liebsten habe ich nen Rahmen in schwarz matt anodisiert und völlig neutral schwarze Felge und einfach alles in schwarz. 
Scheint aber heutzutage nicht so angesagt zu sein wenn man sich da z.Bsp. die Cubes in Kriegsbemalung anschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (19. Juni 2012)

Kann man eigentlich drauf "spepkulieren", daß es das Skeen auch mal als Tagesartikel im Angebot geben wird?


----------



## fissenid (19. Juni 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Tja so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Am liebsten habe ich nen Rahmen in schwarz matt anodisiert und völlig neutral schwarze Felge und einfach alles in schwarz.
> Scheint aber heutzutage nicht so angesagt zu sein wenn man sich da z.Bsp. die Cubes in Kriegsbemalung anschaut.



Meine Meinung!!!!! 

Mein Skeen aus 2010 ist sehr dezent. Lediglich der rote Dekorstreifen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo log11,
dazu können wir im voraus leider keine Aussage treffen. Dafür hast du hoffentlich Verständnis. Am besten immer mal wieder bei www.bike-discount.de reinschauen oder das Bike-Discount-Profil auf Facebook anklicken.


----------



## log11 (20. Juni 2012)

@Radon-Bikes, danke für Euer Statemant. Mir ist schon klar, daß Ihr keine konkreten Hinweise auf Tagesartikel geben könnt, wäre ja auch  "geschäftsschädigend" in gewisser Art und Weise.
Ich werd halt täglich bei Euch reinschauen, vielleicht habe ich ja mal Glück. 

VG log11


----------



## fissenid (22. Juni 2012)

@Radon Bikes:
Sind beim Skeen 2,35" Reifen zugelassen???
Dachte an den Hans Dampf TrailStar/PaceStar Set


----------



## Sepp290579 (22. Juni 2012)

Würden die überhaupt passen? Hinten ist es ja schon ganz schön eng...


----------



## fissenid (22. Juni 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> Würden die überhaupt passen? Hinten ist es ja schon ganz schön eng...



Laut einem Bekannten passt es. Er hat lediglich die Bremsleitung wohl etwas nach außen verlegt.... Foto bekomme ich die Tage....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2012)

@fissenid: Das geht problemlos, ob es Sinn macht, ist eine andere Frage


----------



## log11 (26. Juni 2012)

Danke Radon....Ihr habt mich gehört.   
Nun wirds wohl doch ein Skeen 7.0......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp290579 (26. Juni 2012)

Das Skeen 7.0 gibt es heute für 1.599  bei H&S !!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58333/skeen-7-0.html


----------



## log11 (26. Juni 2012)

@Sepp290579, denke das wissen die meisten nun. 
Schade daß man nicht mal so Kleinigkeiten wie die Vorbaulänge bei Radon anpassen kann. Habe ich extra erfragt, keine Chance.
Auch die Frage nach der Überstandshöhe bei 18" konnten sie mir nicht beantworten.
Original: "Die genaue Überstandshöhe können wir Ihnen leider nicht mitteilen."
Ist mir absolut unklar warum ein Versender seine eigenen Bikes nicht kennt. Das gibt mir arg zu denken.


----------



## Sepp290579 (27. Juni 2012)

Na ja, also den Vorbau zu tauschen ist doch echt kein Problem und kostet nicht viel zu mal man den alten dann wieder verkaufen kann. Kann man doch schnell selber machen


----------



## log11 (27. Juni 2012)

Es geht hier nicht primär um den Vorbau sondern um die Tatsache, daß mir Radon keine Info zur Überstandshöhe geben konnte. Das wäre natürlich hilfreich um den richtigen Rahmen für mich zu finden.
Aber egal, Angebot ist eh durch.


----------



## Max_V (27. Juni 2012)

Kaufen; testen und ggf. zurÃ¼ckgeben.

MaÃe hab ich dir vor einiger Zeit schon mal geschrieben....Meine SchrittlÃ¤nge ergab 17" somit musste ich schÃ¤tzen 16" oder 18" da du ca.3 cm. SchrittlÃ¤nge mehr hast, bist du sehr warscheinlich bei 18".

Das Problem mit dem Vorbau? Hatte ich auch, ist keines, glaube mir. Du testest den Verbauten der passt eh meistens evt.einfach tauschen.

Jetzt macht Radon dir ein Geschenk (oder dir ist klar, daÃ das kein Zufall war auf deine Frage hin, taucht das gewÃ¼nschte Skeen zum ersten mal in den Tagesangeboten auf), und du schlÃ¤gst nicht zu? 
{fÃ¼r die 100â¬ weniger, hÃ¤ttest du 4 Vorbauten kaufen kÃ¶nnen ;-) }


----------



## log11 (28. Juni 2012)

@Max_V, fÃ¼r 200â¬ weniger meinst Du.  Sicher magst Du recht haben, ich hÃ¤tte es bestellen kÃ¶nnen.....probieren obs passt.....ggf. zurÃ¼cksenden.
Mich hat die Art und Weise schon irgendwie abgeschreckt. Die mÃ¼ssen Ihre eigenen RÃ¤der doch kennen und Auskunft Ã¼ber die Geometrie geben kÃ¶nnen. Stelle mir dann immer vor wie dann tatsÃ¤chliche Reklamationen abgearbeitet werden, fÃ¼r mich gibt sowas kein gutes Bild.
Ich werd mir wohl das Skeen im Laden direkt in Bonn mal anschauen und ne Probefahrt machen.
Und mal ganz im ernst. Du glaubst nicht wirklich daÃ H&S auf meine Anfrage hin das Skeen zum Tagesartikel eingestellt hat, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (28. Juni 2012)

Die Entwickler, werden ihre RÃ¤der schon kennen. Aber als H&S ein INTERNETVERSAND UND MONTAGELAGER muÃ ich kein MaÃ kennen, ich muÃ nur das Rad ordentlich zusammenschrauben und versenden.
Bei jeder Kundenfrage muÃ ich nicht als in einer Telefonzentrale arbeitender Mensch in ein Lager fahren und das Rad vermessen.(somal das schnell mal einige km sind)
Radon hat die Servicehotline nicht mit dieser Info gefÃ¼ttert, gleich nicht wie ihre HP, weil die das fÃ¼r UnnÃ¼tz halten. Die ÃberstandshÃ¶hendiskusion hatten wir hier im Radonforum schon so oft...
und fÃ¼r 200â¬ weniger...sorry...sprech es schon nicht aus.


----------



## log11 (28. Juni 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> ....
> Radon hat die Servicehotline nicht mit dieser Info gefüttert, gleich nicht wie ihre HP, weil die das für Unnütz halten. Die Überstandshöhendiskusion hatten wir hier im Radonforum schon so oft...
> und für 200 weniger...sorry...sprech es schon nicht aus.



Mag sein daß die die Überstandshöhe für unnütz halten. Für mich neben der horizontalen Oberrohrlänge ein GANZ WICHTIGES Maß.
Aber ist eh müsig drüber zu diskutieren, das Angebot ist nun durch. Ich werds aber überleben, die Tagesangebote wechseln ja regelmäßig. Da wird schonmal wieder was interessantes dabei sein.....bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## fissenid (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo
ich habe soeben einen iss an meiner Kettenstreben am Skeen entdeckt!!

Gibt es hierzu Hilfe von Radon???

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Max_V (30. Juni 2012)

Bitte Foto Danke.


----------



## fissenid (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

nochmal ich!

Leider konnte ich keine guten Fotos machen. Wenn man es weiß erkennt man den Riss an der Kettenstrebe. Direkt hinter der Schweißnaht am Tretlager:












Laut der Hotline soll ich mich am Montag an die Reklamationsabteilung wenden. Der Rahmen hat ja 5 Jahre Garantie!!!

Hoffe das geht alles recht zügig!!!!


----------



## Robby2107 (2. Juli 2012)

Drück Dir die Daumen!!!!!


----------



## Gatschi (2. Juli 2012)

Neu, und hier meine Freude zu teilen.
Endlich!
Nach langem ringen und brav sparen am Mittwoch endlich meinen "Traum" beststellt, das skeen 8.0. Heute der erste Eintrag im Paket-tracking!! Sitz schon wie auf rohen Eiern und kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## Sepp290579 (3. Juli 2012)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch 

@ fisenid

Gibt es schon was Neues? Hoffe es geht schnell über die Bühne, damit du bald wieder auf dem Rad sitzen kannst...


----------



## fiesermöpp (3. Juli 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> nochmal ich!
> 
> ...



Hi,

lass mal hören was draus geworden ist. Sollte aber problemlos über die Bühne gehen. Ach ja: Bei der Austauschstrebe hat man auch endlich die saublöde Verlegung der Bremsleitung optimiert, ist jetzt nicht mehr innen, sondern oben auf der Strebe.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Gatschi (5. Juli 2012)

Werd verrückt, das WE steht vor der Tür und mein bike, auf dem Weg von H&S nach Ö., liegt den dritten Tag in Hamburg rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (6. Juli 2012)

Habe heute die Daten an Radon gesendet wegen der Reklamation.

Anbei ein besseres Foto....












http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/yi/s7/yis7gx9zrx82/medium_KettenstrebeSkeen2.jpg


----------



## crs (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen dem 2011er und dem 2012 Modell aufzeigen? Die Geo soll sich ja geändert haben.. die Daten sind aber gleich? Auch die _spürbaren_ Unterschiede der Ausstattung (Mal von X9/XT abgesehen) täten mich interessieren. 

grüße


----------



## Aalex (10. Juli 2012)

das alu ding hat x-12 hinten


----------



## crs (10. Juli 2012)

Das haben doch beide Jahrgänge?!


----------



## Aalex (10. Juli 2012)

ach doch, klar

ich vergaß..


----------



## Sepp290579 (17. Juli 2012)

Wollte mich mal nach neuen Reifen umsehen weil mir der NN so gar nicht gefällt. Der schmiert mir ständig weg. Habe dabei festgestellt, dass die Sun Ringle Felgen nur eine Maulweite von 15 haben oder hat sich da jemand vertan? Welche Maulweite haben denn die Sun Ringle Equalizer25?


----------



## konamatze (18. Juli 2012)

17mm 

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Sepp290579 (18. Juli 2012)

Danke Matze 

Welche Reifen fahrt Ihr denn auf eurem Skeen? 
Da es bei mir Ende August in die Dolomiten geht  wollte ich zumindest nen anderen Vorderreifen montieren. Denke an den Fat Albert, weil ich mit dem in der Vergangenheit gute Erfahrung gemacht habe.


----------



## Max_V (19. Juli 2012)

1) Sammy Slick mit Schlauch am Standart-LRS
2) 2,10 Racing Ralphs tubeless hinten und 2,25 Rocket Ron tubeless vorne am 2.LRS

Für mich reicht diese Kombi gerade so..werde warscheinlich nächstes mal Rocket Ron hinten und Nobby Nics vorne montieren. Fahre bisher fast auschließlich in den Vinschgauer Bergen... [sind ja auch immer noch Dolomiten ;-)]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp290579 (19. Juli 2012)

Suche eigentlich nur ne Alternative vorne zum NN. Ist der Fat Albert übertrieben in so nem Rad?  
Überlege mal den Conti MK2 zu testen. Fährt den hier jemand?


----------



## fissenid (19. Juli 2012)

Ein Bekannter von mir ist vom HansDampf begeistert. Allerdings in 2,3 Zoll!


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das dann soviel bringt (außer erheblich mehr Rollwiderstand!). Seh das immer schön auf unseren Ausfahrten wenn ich bei den Kollegen mit den "dicken Schlappen" gemütlich bergab vorbeirolle.


----------



## Sepp290579 (19. Juli 2012)

ok, aber ist 2,35 nicht ein wenig zu viel für die schmale felge? zumal ich ohne klamotten 90kg auf die waage bringe


----------



## Sepp290579 (19. Juli 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob das dann soviel bringt (außer erheblich mehr Rollwiderstand!). Seh das immer schön auf unseren Ausfahrten wenn ich bei den Kollegen mit den "dicken Schlappen" gemütlich bergab vorbeirolle.


 
Ich will ja gar keinen dickeren  nur etwas mehr grip und evtl. auf schlechteres wetter vorbereitet sein in den bergen  Glaube ich werde den Mountain King mal testen...

Was kommt denn bei Conti den 2,25 bei Schwalbe am Nächsten? Muss ich dann die 2,2 nehmen?


----------



## fissenid (19. Juli 2012)

mmmhhh... ich fahre seit Jahren den Nobby. Und bisher das beste was ich hatte!

Du solltest nur die TrailStar Version fahren (EVO Line)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp290579 (19. Juli 2012)

Ist der besser als der Standart "Performance"?

Und was ist eigentlich aus deinem Rahmen geworden? Man hört gar nichts mehr...


----------



## fissenid (19. Juli 2012)

Der Performance ist der "Billigreifen" unterschied zum EVO ist wirklich riesig!!!

Ich bekomme eine neue Kettenstrebe. Leider habe ich noch keinen Liefertermin :-((


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juli 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> mmmhhh... ich fahre seit Jahren den Nobby. Und bisher das beste was ich hatte!
> 
> Du solltest nur die TrailStar Version fahren (EVO Line)


 

Mit einer breite von 2.4??
Passt das denn auf die Sun Ringle Equalizer??


----------



## Sepp290579 (20. Juli 2012)

Du meinst bestimmt den Pacestar, oder?


----------



## fissenid (20. Juli 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Mit einer breite von 2.4??
> Passt das denn auf die Sun Ringle Equalizer??


 

Fahre den NobbyNic 2,25" auf den DT Swiss X1800
Sorry war verwirrt..... Pacestar!!


----------



## log11 (25. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,

kurze Frage an die Skeen Fahrer. Jetzt ist es soweit, das Ding gibts heut für nen unschlagbaren Preis bei Bikediscount.
Ich bin 1,78m mit SL 84cm. Passt da das 18 oder das 20Zoll besser?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Max_V (25. Juli 2012)

Mit 172cm und 82cm Sl habe 18" und laut Berechnung sollte ich 17" fahren.


----------



## log11 (25. Juli 2012)

@Max_V, danke. Kannst Du mir sagen wie hoch das Oberrohr ist? (Schrittfreiheit)
Dann müsste bei meinen 1,78m und 84cm SL ja eigentlich auch mit 18" gut zurechtkommen.
Derzeit fahre ich ein 19" HT.


----------



## log11 (26. Juli 2012)

Moin,

ist schon etwas zum Skeen für 2013 bekannt? (Ausstattung, Farben, eventuell innenverlegte Züge im Rahmen)
Würde mich mal interessieren, auf der Radon Facebook und Hauptseite habe ich dazu nichts gefunden.
Merci.


----------



## Schulle (26. Juli 2012)

Nähere Info´s gibt es wohl erst nach der EUROBIKE. Bin schon ganz hippelig
auf das 29er Black Sin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (27. Juli 2012)

Naja ist ja noch ein bissel hin bis nach der Eurobike.
Ist das Tretlager des Skeen eigentlich wirklich so tief wie in einigen Berichten kritisiert?
Optisch kommt das auf den Fotos garnicht so rüber.


----------



## Robby2107 (27. Juli 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Naja ist ja noch ein bissel hin bis nach der Eurobike.
> Ist das Tretlager des Skeen eigentlich wirklich so tief wie in einigen Berichten kritisiert?
> Optisch kommt das auf den Fotos garnicht so rüber.


 

Bin jetzt schon 2mal aufgesessen und hab mir (wahrscheinlich) das große Kettenblatt ruiniert (2-3 Zähne rausgebrochen). 1 Schlag hat die Kette mitbekommen als sie auf dem großen Blatt vorne lief, muß also auch getauscht werden. 

Kommt also nicht von ungefähr mit dem "tiefen Tretlager"


grüße
Robby


----------



## fissenid (27. Juli 2012)

Und ich warte IMMER noch auf die Kettenstrebe!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## log11 (29. Juli 2012)

@Robby2107, wärst Du mal so nett und würdest mir mal die Tretlagerhöhe durchgeben?
Das wäre super.

Danke.


----------



## Sepp290579 (30. Juli 2012)

Puh, hab mich gestern mit meinem Skeen wieder ordentlich lang gemacht 
Diese Nobby Nic Performance fliegen jetzt entgültig runter. Auf nassem  steinigen Waldboden gleich 0,00 Halt und Bremsleistung...

Hab mir jetzt die Kombi Rubber Queen vorne und Mountain King 2 hinten bestellt. Natürlich beides in 2.2. und Black Chili Comp + Protection  Kann ja nur besser sein. Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Sepp290579 (7. August 2012)

So, hab jetzt die neuen Reifen drauf. Vorne Rubber Queen und hinten MK2 beides in 2.2
Der MK2 sieht echt ziemlich schmal aus im Vergleich zum NN und auch zur RQ. Mal sehen wie es sich fahren lässt. Fährt eigentlich jemand 2.4er auf seinem Skeen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. August 2012)

Die Tretlagerhöhe des Skeen beträgt 319mm, falls das noch von Interesse ist, log11.


----------



## log11 (9. August 2012)

@Radon, vielen Dank zur Angabe der Tretlagerhöhe....ja ist noch aktuell. 
Weiterhin würde mich interessieren ob nicht nur das schwarz anodiziert ist sondern eventuell auch die roten Dekorstreifen und der Radon Schriftzug?

Grüße log11


----------



## fissenid (10. August 2012)

immer noch keine Kettenstrebe.....


dafür aber kam heute dann das Paket mit diesem Inhalt 

Erst Sahne..... neuer Rahmen, sogar das 2012er Modell.... 

Einziger Wehmutstropfen: meine Züge passen nicht mehr zum Schaltwerk da die Anschläge geändert wurden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (10. August 2012)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen! Na das ist doch echt nen feiner Zug von Radon finde ich wenn nur die Strebe kaputt ist und Du nen neuen Rahmen bekommst.


----------



## Sepp290579 (11. August 2012)

So! Erste Ausfahrt mit Rubber Queen und MK2 heute im Siebengebirge. Ein Traum


----------



## log11 (17. August 2012)

Servus,

heute habe ich es mal geschafft bei Radon in Bonn vorbeizuschauen. Ich war gegen 10:30Uhr dort und hatte somit den Vorteil, daß der Laden noch nicht so voll war. Ein sehr netter älterer Verkäufer hat sich sofort um mich gekümmert. 
Es ging für mich darum das Stage 6.0 und das Skeen 7.0 mal zu testen. Klar, erstmal 2 grundverschiedene Räder.
Aber der kurze Test hat mir gezeigt, daß ich mit der etwas gestreckteren Sitzhaltung des Skeens mich gleich viel wohler fühle. Dann habe wir beide Bikes nochmal in 18 Zoll mit Bärentatzen gewogen. Das Ergbnis hätte ich nicht erwartet.
Skeen 7.0 knapp 12,2kg
Stage 6.0 12,86kg

Sind dann doch immerhin 660g mehr beim Stage. Sicher kein Weltuntergang aber ich fand den Vergleich mal interessant.
Fazit für mich, es wird das Skeen. Mal sehn ob es nochmal als "Tagesschnapper" im Onlineshop erscheint. 
Vielleicht helfen meine Hinweise ja auch dem einen oder anderen bei der Entscheidung.

Sonniges Radlwochenende wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## Aalex (17. August 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> immer noch keine Kettenstrebe.....
> 
> 
> dafür aber kam heute dann das Paket mit diesem Inhalt
> ...




das ist ja jetzt völlig inakzeptabel  Da schicken die erst das falsche und dann passen die hundsteuren züge nicht


----------



## Max_V (17. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> heute habe ich es mal geschafft bei Radon in Bonn vorbeizuschauen. Ich war gegen 10:30Uhr dort und hatte somit den Vorteil, daß der Laden noch nicht so voll war. Ein sehr netter älterer Verkäufer hat sich sofort um mich gekümmert.
> Es ging für mich darum das Stage 6.0 und das Skeen 7.0 mal zu testen. Klar, erstmal 2 grundverschiedene Räder.
> ...



Soll ich jetzt mit dir beleidigt sein, meine Hinweise haben dich ja nicht überzeugt  , oder besserwisserisch   , oder soll ich einfach nur sagen  : "ICH HABS DIR JA GESAGT!"  .
Dann hoffe ich, dein gewolltes Angebot kommt noch.


----------



## log11 (17. August 2012)

@Max_V, nicht beleidigt sein.  Ich muss ein Bike vorher mal gefahren sein um selber zu beurteilen, ob mir die Geometrie und das Verhalten des Hecks passt.
Na schaun wir mal ob es nochmal nen Tagesangebot gibt. Aber i.d.R. wiederholt sich daß ja ab und zu mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (19. August 2012)

Hallo!

FERTIG....

Und so lief das ab...







Alt und neu....






Lasst die Spiele beginnen....






Gabel und Lenker drin....






fast fertig....






Änderungen im Detail....






Das gefällt sogar meinem Patenkind...






FERTIG.....


----------



## log11 (21. August 2012)

Servus,

hat von Euch schonmal jemand in den "Radon Bike Oversized Katalog" geschaut?
Das Skeen wird dann noch in 2 Ausstattungsvarianten geben
Skeen 8.0    XT Ausstattung
Skeen 10.0   X0 Ausstattung

Beide sind mit 2999,-â¬ gelistet, was vermutlich ein Fehler ist. Schade daÃ man scheinbar von dem gÃ¼nstigen Skeen Einstieg (7.0) weggeht.


----------



## Themeankitty (21. August 2012)

Ich hab Radon diesbezÃ¼glich angeschrieben, ist ein Fehler !
Das Skeen 8.0 wird 2199â¬ kosten, das Skeen 10.0 2999â¬


----------



## log11 (21. August 2012)

Ui, 200â¬ mehr als das Skeen 8.0 der 2012er Saison. Naja....wird halt wieder vieles teurer.
Dann schlag ich vielleicht doch beim Skeen 7.0 noch zu.


----------



## log11 (22. August 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Skeen-Besitzer. Wie langlebig sind die Lager des Horst Links und das Hauptlager? Beim Stage liest man teilweise, daß bereits nach 1000-3000km die Lager hinüber sind. Ich finde das alles andere als langlebig.
Vor dem Austausch würde mir "grauen", ist ja scheinbar doch nen ziemlicher Akt.


----------



## Max_V (23. August 2012)

Leider hab ich noch keine Langzeiterfahrung bei der Lagerqualität. Hoffe aber doch auf lange sorglose Zeiten.

Wer hat alles ein 8.0 Skeen? Welche Größen und Gewichte habt ihr? Mein CustomSkeen (basierend auf dem 8.0) in Größe 18" wiegt nun 11,8 kg.  Und das nach einem fetten Minus 1.494 gr. beim LRS von Felix. Und anderen kl. Maßnahmen.


----------



## log11 (23. August 2012)

@Max_V, wieviele km läuft Dein Skeen jetzt mit dem ersten Lagersatz?


----------



## Max_V (23. August 2012)

Bin jetzt bei knapp 1000km. Und? LÄUFT!!!


----------



## log11 (23. August 2012)

Naja 1000km sind ja schonmal was. Ich bin pro Jahr so 4-5Tkm unterwegs und will eigentlich nicht jedes Jahr die Lager wechseln. Deshalb frage ich so konkret.


----------



## Max_V (23. August 2012)

Hab meines seit Mai,  sonst hätte ich......  Nein, das ist für mich leider eine Marke die ich nie und nimmer erreiche im Jahr  nicht weil ich nicht will, sondern weil ich sehr wenig Freizeit habe.(Unternehmer und Jungvater)
Wie ist es da mit deiner HM-Bilanz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (23. August 2012)

@Max_V, naja für Mai ist das doch nicht übel. 
Bei mir ist auch viel Strecke dabei, da ich ab und zu 35km eine Strecke auf Arbeit fahre.  (insgesamt ca 70km)
Höhenmesser habe ich nicht am Tacho, von aher kann ich Dir nix genaues sagen. Aber die Feierabendrunde hat i.d.R. so zwischen 400-700Hm.

Bin halt kurz davor beim Skeen 7.0 schwach zu werden und mir noch unschlüssig zwecks der Lagerung und Dauerhaltbarkeit des Bikes.


----------



## Max_V (23. August 2012)

Ich denke, da machst du nix falsch. Und von schnellen Lagerschäden hab ich noch nie gelesen.


----------



## fissenid (24. August 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Leider hab ich noch keine Langzeiterfahrung bei der Lagerqualität. Hoffe aber doch auf lange sorglose Zeiten.
> 
> Wer hat alles ein 8.0 Skeen? Welche Größen und Gewichte habt ihr? Mein CustomSkeen (basierend auf dem 8.0) in Größe 18" wiegt nun 11,8 kg.  Und das nach einem fetten Minus 1.494 gr. beim LRS von Felix. Und anderen kl. Maßnahmen.


 

Hallo

ich fahr das Skeen 8.0 aus 2010!!! 
Beim Rahmentausch habe ich gemerkt, das ein Lager des Umlenkhebels rauh läuft (alter Rahmen von 10/2012), aber bisher sonst keine Probleme!!!!!

Ich denke wenn man nach 10tkm mal die Lager wechselt ist das OK!!

Der Aufwand doe Lager zu wechseln hält sich ja in Grenzen, und wenn man dann auf hochwertige SKF Lager umsteigt sollte ruhe sein!!! Wenn man die Drehmomente beachtet sollte es keinerlei Probleme geben!!!

@max_v: Die grünen Züge sind aber sehr gewöhungsbedürftig! Mein Fall wäre das nicht, finde eher dezente Farbkombi besser.... beim Skeen max. rote Züge....


----------



## Max_V (24. August 2012)

Ich weiß...ich liebe das Grün, ist meine Lieblinsfarbe und wenn es mal nicht mehr passt sind die paar Euro für Züge schnell ausgegeben und auch relativ schnell montiert. Bin jedoch selbst immer irgendwo grün angezogen am Bike und für mich passt es und es hat einen schnellen Wiedererkennungswert


----------



## log11 (24. August 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich fahr das Skeen 8.0 aus 2010!!!
> Beim Rahmentausch habe ich gemerkt, das ein Lager des Umlenkhebels rauh läuft (alter Rahmen von 10/2012), aber bisher sonst keine Probleme!!!!!
> ...



@fissenid, Du bist 10Tkm in den 1,5Jahren gefahren? Ja das wäre von den Kilometern her ne Größenordnung wo ich sage, das ist akzeptabel da mal die Lager zu erneuern. Ich bezweifel aber daß man das am Hauptlager so ohne weiteres selber hinbekommt. Das Risiko den Lagersitz beim Einpressen zu zerstören ist sicher nicht ganz unerheblich.


----------



## log11 (24. August 2012)

Das Skeen hat ja am Heck 115mm Federweg angegeben. Ist das der Bereich den der Dämpfer einfedert oder die maximal mögliche vertikale Bewegung des Hinterrads zwischen max. ein und ausfedern?
Interessiert mich mal.


----------



## konamatze (24. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Das Skeen hat ja am Heck 115mm Federweg angegeben. Ist das der Bereich den der Dämpfer einfedert oder die maximal mögliche vertikale Bewegung des Hinterrads zwischen max. ein und ausfedern?
> Interessiert mich mal.



 oder die maximal mögliche vertikale Bewegung des Hinterrads zwischen max. ein und ausfedern?

 Genau das ist es.Den Bereich den der Dämpfer einfedert ist der Hub.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## log11 (24. August 2012)

Danke Matze, wieder was gelernt! 
OK 115mm sind schon ganz ordentlich um am Heck etwas mehr Komfort zu haben.


----------



## log11 (24. August 2012)

Hab hier so nen lustigen Videoclip gefunden "Skeen-schnellstes Bike der Welt". 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg5ebRi1TSQ"]radon "Skeen": das schnellste Bike der Welt!      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ist natürlich nicht so ganz ernst zu nehmen.  Was mich aber wundert ist, daß hier von einem 100mm Fahrwerk gesprochen wird. Auch in den Detaildarstellungen auf 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-7-0_id_18418_.htm#details
steht 100mm Federweg. Was stimmt den nun. Hat das Ding real 115mm Heck, 120mm Gabel oder ein 100mm Fahrwerk?

Danke für die Aufklärung durch die Skeen Kenner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (24. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Hab hier so nen lustigen Videoclip gefunden "Skeen-schnellstes Bike der Welt".
> 
> radon "Skeen": das schnellste Bike der Welt!      - YouTube
> 
> ...



120v/115h
Früher als Racefully warscheinlich weniger...

Assagen von der HP

Mit modernen 115 mm Federweg bietet das Skeen dennoch genügend Reserven, um auch bergab die Konkurrenz stehen zu lassen.

In der Ausstattung aller drei  und auch der CarbonSkeen steht:
Gabel: 120mm; Hinterbau: 115mm


***beim 7.0 steht:
*Dual Air*
Mit seinen getrennt voneinander verstellbaren  Positiv- und Negativluftkammern ist das Dual Air sowohl für Straßen- als  auch für Trail-Rennen geeignet. Es ist außerdem fein abzustimmen und  zählt zu einem der leichtesten Luftfedersysteme auf dem Markt.
Einsatzbereich: Cross Country
Federweg: 100mm
usw.

***beim 8.0 steht: 



*Fox Factory 32 Float Fit Remote Taper QR 15 Federgabel*

 				Fox Top-Gabel des Jahrgangs 2012 kann mit zahlreichen  Neuentwicklungen aufwarten. So wartet diese Gabel aus der Factory  Baureihe mit 129mm Fderweg


***beim 9.0 steht:



*Fox Factory 32 Float Fit Remote Taper QR 15 Federgabel*

 				Fox Top-Gabel des Jahrgangs 2012 kann mit zahlreichen  Neuentwicklungen aufwarten. So bietet diese Gabel aus der Factory  Baureihe 120mm Federweg


UPS... Radon da hat sich einer verschrieben beim HP erstellen


----------



## log11 (24. August 2012)

Jo am besten sind die 129mm Federweg beim Skeen 8.0 
Na gut, gehe mal davon aus das es 120 /115mm sind. Am Heck kann man sicher nie so genau sagen ob das nun 110,115 oder 120mm sind, bei der Gabel ist es aber ziemlich fix.
Hab mir nun ein Skeen 7.0 bestellt und werd es nächste Woche wohl schon haben. Bin gespannt auf das Ding.


----------



## log11 (28. August 2012)

So mein Skeen 7.0 ist unterwegs. Freu mich drauf und bin gespannt. 
Können die Skeen Kenner mir nen Tipp geben bzgl. Gabel / Dämpferdruck bei ca. 70kg Fahrergewicht geben?

Merci.


----------



## hubschraubaer (30. August 2012)

Hab mir letzten Mittwoch in Bonn ein Skeen Carbon zugelegt.
Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?
In Punkto Haltbarkeit, Rahmensteifigkeit, Bremsen ?
Die Skeen Carbon haben sich ja glaub ich nicht so gut verkauft.


----------



## log11 (1. September 2012)

Wenn von Euch jemand auf der Euro Bike heute ist würde ich mich mal einen erster  Eindruck zum neuen Skeen interessieren.-
-Zugverlegung
-Geometrie verändert?
-Federelemente etc.


----------



## Die_Allianz (1. September 2012)

wann zeigt radon denn die 2013 modell auf der HP? Also alle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2012)

Vorgestern bekam ich eine E-Mail mit dem Inhalt: Die 2013er Modelle sind spätestens in den nächsten 14 Tage auf der Website online


----------



## log11 (2. September 2012)

Na das sind doch gute News. 
Weiß von Euch jemand ab welcher Rahmengröße der Skeen Rahmen die Querstrebe zwischen Sattelrohr und Oberrohr zur Versteifung eingebaut hat? Die 16" und 18" Rahmen haben die jedenfalls nicht.

Merci.


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2012)

Ich denke mal ab 22", da z.B das AMS 150 auch ab 22" so eine Strebe zw. Sattelrohr und Oberrrohr hat.


----------



## log11 (3. September 2012)

laut Aussage Radon Hotline ist die Strebe ab 20Zoll verbaut.hatte gerade mal angerufen.


----------



## log11 (10. September 2012)

Hallo Skeen Fahrer,

fährt von Euch einer das Skeen in 20"? Mich würde mal die Höhe des Oberrohrs interessieren.
Laut Radon Page haben die Modelle in 16" , 18", 20", 22" alle die gleiche Oberrohrhöhe 
am Sattelrohr. Das kann doch nicht sein oder?

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-7-0_id_18418_.htm#geo20

Besten Dank.


----------



## henpara (13. September 2012)

Also bei mir waren die ersten Bremsbeläge und Kette nach 800km runter. Wobei ich auch wirklich nur bergaufbergab gefahren bin.


----------



## hubschraubaer (14. September 2012)

Hallo,
bei meinem Skeen 8.0 rasselt die Kette.
Dieses ist auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt(Kurbelgarnitur) am stärksten.
Bin ich vom 27 fach gar nicht gewohnt.
Hab gehört Shimano hat das aus Haltbarkeitsgründen absichtlich
so konstruiert.
Habt ihr das auch ?


----------



## fissenid (14. September 2012)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei meinem Skeen 8.0 rasselt die Kette.
> Dieses ist auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt(Kurbelgarnitur) am stärksten.
> Bin ich vom 27 fach gar nicht gewohnt.
> ...



Hallo 
Was heißt "rasselt die Kette"??
Mal den Umwerfer justiert??


----------



## Max_V (14. September 2012)

genügend Kettenschmierung?


----------



## hubschraubaer (15. September 2012)

Der Umwerfer ist perfekt justiert und die Kette gut geölt.
An die beiden Dinge hatte ich auch sofort gedacht und 
überprüft. 
Daran liegt es 100% nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (15. September 2012)

Also bei meinem 8.0 läuft es Butterweich und Geräuschlos bis ich mit ALLER!!! Kraft einen Anstieg/Sprint drücken will, dann habe ich auch ein Kettenrasseln. Dabei unabhängig ist es egal mit welchem vorderen Kettenblatt ich unterwegs bin. Werde das im Winter untersuchen wenn die Bikesaison sich beruhigt.


----------



## Max_V (19. September 2012)

Hat jemand Huber Bushings am Skeen? Kann man diese am Skeen überhaupt verbauen? Sind die wirklich besser als die Standartlager? Sollte man sich das beim Winterservice von den Federelementen beim Dämpfer gleich einbauen lassen?


----------



## Robby2107 (20. September 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Hat jemand Huber Bushings am Skeen? Kann man diese am Skeen überhaupt verbauen? Sind die wirklich besser als die Standartlager? Sollte man sich das beim Winterservice von den Federelementen beim Dämpfer gleich einbauen lassen?


 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Eventuell kann auch jemand mal ein Bild posten.


----------



## HamBam (30. September 2012)

Hat jemand Infos wann Radon die 2013er Skeen Modelle auf der Homepage veröffentlicht?

Ich will hoffen das die dieses Jahr ne CTD Gabel verbauen und nicht wieder so eine hässliche mit dem Remote Hebel...


----------



## Max_V (30. September 2012)

CTD hat aber auch eine Fernbedienung...


----------



## hubschraubaer (30. September 2012)

Die hier abgebildeten CD haben kein Lenkerpoplock.

Ich find es im Wiegetritt durchaus effektiv.
Am besten n Einstellbares.


----------



## hubschraubaer (30. September 2012)

CTD natürlich


----------



## HamBam (30. September 2012)

Ich hab mir die ganzen Eurobike Videos angeschaut, da war wohl kein Skeen 2013 ausgestellt. Ich will endlich ein Skeen 2013!!!

Das Black Sin 26 schaut auch mal hammer aus, hat aber keine Steckachse, also Fail... Und 29er kommt mir nicht in die Tüte!

So, still waiting for the Skeen 2013


----------



## Themeankitty (30. September 2012)

Angeblich soll es ein Skeen Alu geben in 8.0 fÃ¼r 2199â¬ und 10.0 fÃ¼r 2999â¬.
Guckst du im aktuellen Oversized Katalog: http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon_os0212_internet_neu?mode=window

Oder du hohlst dir noch ein 2012 Skeen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamBam (30. September 2012)

Perfekt, da ich Sram Fan bin und Shimano verabscheue wird das 10.0 wohl mein neues =)

Das 9.0SL im RH 22 ist zwar genau die richtige Größe, aber es gibt am 2012er Modell zwei Gründe warum ich es nicht nehme:

1. Federgabel, Will eine ohne den Remote Hebel. Schaut einfach total schlimm aus (Die Gabelkrone und der Hebel)
2. XTR, mag ich nicht, will ich nicht, Ich will Sram, will da eigentlich die XX1 dran haben, mal schauen was für eine X0 dran ist.


Die XTR beim 2012er bzw X0 Teile beim 2013er fliegen sowieso raus, aber wenn am 2013er ne CTD Gabel dran ist ohne den Hebel kann ich mir eine Baustelle sparen =)

Und danke für den Katalog, hab ich irgendwie übersehen.


----------



## Max_V (30. September 2012)

XX1 am Skeen? Da ist diese Schaltung wohl etwas fehl am Platz

CTD hat auch eine Remote und wird wenn ein CTD Dämpfer verbaut ist sehr warscheinlich auch mit Remote kommen.

Verabscheuen einer Shimano-Schaltung, klingt irgendwie komisch. Ok Sram-Fan gut und recht, dann möchte ich auch ein Sram-System. Deshalb verabscheue ich doch nicht das andere auch top funktionierende sondern möchte es schlicht und einfach nicht...

Da ist es einfacher einen Rahmen bei Radon nachzufragen und sich ein Bike nach Wunsch aufzubauen. Kannst du bei Radongeschäft in Bonn normalerweise auch machen.

Ich will endlich ein Skeen2013!  klingt nach einem pubertierenden WILLI..Sorry, ist aber so.


----------



## pammap (30. September 2012)

It takes all kinds!


----------



## HamBam (30. September 2012)

Ja das mit dem Rahmen auf Wunsch aufbauen dachte ich machen die net mehr. Haben die ja glaube irgendwann von der Homepage genommen. Muss da wohl mal anrufen.


----------



## Max_V (30. September 2012)

Das machen die nur im Geschäft! Kann dir auch die Mailadresse des vor einem halben Jahr zuständigen Mitarbeiter geben. Du musst dann in Vorauskasse gehen, lange warten und dann in Bonn abholen!


----------



## HamBam (30. September 2012)

Ja, wenn du die eben hast, kannst die mir ja mal schicken. Danke =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (4. Oktober 2012)

Fährt jemand 2.4" Contis an seinem Skeen? Hab hier mal etwas von 2,35" Schwalbe gelesen, die sollten ja dann gleich breit sein...


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Fährt jemand 2.4" Contis an seinem Skeen? Hab hier mal etwas von 2,35" Schwalbe gelesen, die sollten ja dann gleich breit sein...


 

Warum rüsten eigentlich viele auf dickere Schlappen um?
Nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß die 2.25er wesentlich weniger Rollwiderstand haben und kaum Nachteile im Match. Zumindest habe ich keine feststellen können bei Ausfahrten mit den breit bereiften Kollegen und im direkten Vergleich.

Mir wurde sogar angetragen, daß der Trend ehern wieder zu den schmaleren Reifen geht. 
Immer dieses Hin und Her ...


----------



## Max_V (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin noch nicht einmal auf ganz 2,25"(hinten noch2,10"). Nein, wollte es nur mal wissen.


----------



## Robby2107 (22. November 2012)

Das neue Skeen (?)


----------



## fissenid (22. November 2012)

HallO!

ich denke nicht das "neue" sondern das Design 2013. 
Laut Lars wird zur Eurobike 2013 das Skeen komplett erneuert 
in 29" oder 650B kommen!!!!

Das Design 2013 gefällt mir trotzdem!!!!!!!


----------



## log11 (22. November 2012)

Ja sieht schicker als die 2012er Skeenlackierung aus finde ich.Ab wann wirds das geben in der Lackierung?


----------



## Robby2107 (29. November 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung/Bilder von den "neuen" Marsh Guards am Skeen?
Will mir die Dinger nämlich besorgen und überlege noch wegen der Montage hinten. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## fissenid (30. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung/Bilder von den "neuen" Marsh Guards am Skeen?
> Will mir die Dinger nämlich besorgen und überlege noch wegen der Montage hinten.
> 
> grüße
> Robby


 
Wie, was , wo??? Marsh Guards???

Wo sind die, wo steht was davon???


----------



## Robby2107 (30. November 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Wie, was , wo??? Marsh Guards???
> 
> Wo sind die, wo steht was davon???


 

Hier steht was davon: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Z...zblech/Marsh-Guard-Mudguard-Spritzschutz.html


----------



## fissenid (30. November 2012)

OK, da habe ich was falsch verstanden!!!
Ich fahre bei dem Mistwetter mit dem SKS X-Blade und Mud-X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (18. Dezember 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt die neuen Reifen drauf. Vorne Rubber Queen und hinten MK2 beides in 2.2
> Der MK2 sieht echt ziemlich schmal aus im Vergleich zum NN und auch zur RQ. Mal sehen wie es sich fahren lässt. Fährt eigentlich jemand 2.4er auf seinem Skeen?


 
Muß das jetzt hier mal aufgreifen, da ich nun ebenfalls meine originalen NN runterhauen werde (abgefahren) und die selbe Kombi verbauen werde. Wie bist denn nach einem fast halben Jahr mit Deiner Wahl zufrieden??

Meine Wahl: 
Vorne: RubberQueen 2.2 UST BC (um mehr Steifigkeit in die Reifenflanken zu bekommen)
Hinten: MK2 2.2 ProTection BC 

Bin mal gespannt wie die sich auf den Sunringle Equalizer25 machen. 

Muß aber auch sagen, nach einschlägigem Studium der möglichen Felgen/Reifenkombinationen laut ETRTO bin ich erstaunt was RADON der schmalen Felge original aufzieht.


----------



## Sepp290579 (18. Dezember 2012)

Also ich kann die Reifen absolut empfehlen!! Hatte in den Dolomiten keinen einzigen Platten und auch sonst war es vom halt ein riesiger Unterschied. Musst natürlich die black chili Variante nehmen aber das ist ja klar. Der MK2 wirkt optisch etwas schmal, aber man merkt das gar nicht! Der RQ ist dagegen recht breit geraten.


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Dezember 2012)

Beides in Black Chili 

Bin nur auf den UST gespannt, wie der sich mit Schlauch fährt


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hier mein Weihnachtsgeschenk von meinem Skeen. 

Hatte gedacht ich bleibe von dem Kettenstrebenproblem verschont und hoffe nun auf eine reibungslos Garantieabwicklung bei Radon. 

Bin mal gespannt wieviele Ausfahrt ich nun wieder absagen muß ... 

grüße und ein frohes Fest 
Robby


----------



## log11 (26. Dezember 2012)

@ Robby2107 , welches Baujaher ist Dein Skeen? Soll ja ab dem 2012er Modellen nicht mehr auftreten.
Viel Glück bei der Abwicklung mit Radon....denke aber das dürfte kein Problem werden.


----------



## Robby2107 (26. Dezember 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @ Robby2107 , welches Baujaher ist Dein Skeen? Soll ja ab dem 2012er Modellen nicht mehr auftreten.
> Viel Glück bei der Abwicklung mit Radon....denke aber das dürfte kein Problem werden.


 
Ist ein 2010er Model, aber erst im Frühjahr 2011 gekauft (Auslaufmodel).


----------



## log11 (26. Dezember 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ist ein 2010er Model, aber erst im Frühjahr 2011 gekauft (Auslaufmodel).



Danke für die Info. Dann viel Erfolg beim Reklamieren.....H&S ist i.d.R. eigentlich sehr kulant.


----------



## tomtom69 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und seit kurzer Zeit Besitzer eines Skeen-Rahmens. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie alt er ist und das ist auch meine Frage: Wie kann ich das Baujahr feststellen? Bei Bike-Discount wurde ich barsch abgewiesen. 
Er ist hinten schwarz und der Ober- +Unterzug weiß lackiert mit roten Feldern auf denen Radon bzw Skeen steht. 
Wo sind die neuralgischen Stellen, die man im Auge behalten soll?
Als Feder-Komponenten habe ich eine Reba RL und ein DT-Swiss 190L ins Auge gefasst. Leichte Räder will ich selbst bauen.
Mal schauen wie das so fährt. Ich hoffe auf eine Verbesserung zu meinem Kona Dawg, was aber auch schon gut fährt, aber etwas schwer, aber unkaputtbar ist.
Lasst mal was von euch hören!
Bis dann + frohes neues Bikejahr 2013!


----------



## tomtom69 (31. Dezember 2012)

Habe hier ein Bild von dem Rahmen gefunden:

http://www.cykelgalleri.dk/galleri/13823-radon_skeen_8_0_solgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (2. Januar 2013)

hallo tomtom69,

schau mal in meinem Album, da siehst du den 2010er und den 2012er Rahmen! Wenn deiner anders aussieht, ist er 2011.

Gruß
Fissenid​


----------



## tomtom69 (3. Januar 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> hallo tomtom69,
> 
> schau mal in meinem Album, da siehst du den 2010er und den 2012er Rahmen! Wenn deiner anders aussieht, ist er 2011.
> 
> ...



Die Rahmen sind wohl technisch alle baugleich, wie mir Herr Spiecker von Radon erklärte, somit wäre das Baujahr nur über die Lackierung zuzuordnen. Er meinte auch Bike-Discount könnte über die Rahmennummer das Baujahr identifizieren. Ich hatte dort eine unfreundliche Person am Telefon, der genervt und unwillig war mir zu helfen. Hoffentlich finde ich noch einen besseren Händler...Tipps willkommen!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Januar 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> .....H&S ist i.d.R. eigentlich sehr kulant.



Danke für die Blumen! 

@ Robby2107

Bedingt durch die Feiertage und dazu noch Betriebsferien beim Lieferanten wird etwas verzögert geliefert werden. Wir sind aber dran!


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Januar 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> 
> @ Robby2107
> 
> Bedingt durch die Feiertage und dazu noch Betriebsferien beim Lieferanten wird etwas verzögert geliefert werden. Wir sind aber dran!


 
Super, vielen Dank.


Edit: Der neue Rahmen ist angekommen und wird in nächster Zeit bestückt. Bin aber noch beschäftigt mit Teile raussuchen (Steuersatz, Jagwire-Schaltzüge,...).


----------



## henpara (2. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ein Skeen 8.0 Modelljahr 2011.   2 Fragen:   Wo finde ich eine Teileliste?  Wie kann ich das Vorderrad ausbauen?   Ich bin wohl zu blöd dafür. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner löse und aufdrehe dehe ich ja nur die Gabel. Da immer weiterzudrehen, da hab ich erstens Angst um das Gewinde und zweitens Angst, dass mir vorher die Gabel auseinanderbricht.   Wie gesagt Skeen 8.0 Modelljahr 2011.  Schaltauge wechseln, Kette wechseln, usw. war alles bisher kein Problem, das Vorderrad auszubauen bekomme ich aber nicht hin. Hilfsvideos oder andere Tutorials hab ich zu dieser Art Vorderradbefestigung nicht finden können.  Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.    mfG henpara


----------



## tomtom69 (2. Februar 2013)

henpara schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Skeen 8.0 Modelljahr 2011.   2 Fragen:   Wo finde ich eine Teileliste?  Wie kann ich das Vorderrad ausbauen?   Ich bin wohl zu blöd dafür. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner löse und aufdrehe dehe ich ja nur die Gabel. Da immer weiterzudrehen, da hab ich erstens Angst um das Gewinde und zweitens Angst, dass mir vorher die Gabel auseinanderbricht.   Wie gesagt Skeen 8.0 Modelljahr 2011.  Schaltauge wechseln, Kette wechseln, usw. war alles bisher kein Problem, das Vorderrad auszubauen bekomme ich aber nicht hin. Hilfsvideos oder andere Tutorials hab ich zu dieser Art Vorderradbefestigung nicht finden können.  Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.    mfG henpara



Was für eine Gabel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (2. Februar 2013)

henpara schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Skeen 8.0 Modelljahr 2011.   2 Fragen:   Wo finde ich eine Teileliste?  Wie kann ich das Vorderrad ausbauen?   Ich bin wohl zu blöd dafür. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner löse und aufdrehe dehe ich ja nur die Gabel. Da immer weiterzudrehen, da hab ich erstens Angst um das Gewinde und zweitens Angst, dass mir vorher die Gabel auseinanderbricht.   Wie gesagt Skeen 8.0 Modelljahr 2011.  Schaltauge wechseln, Kette wechseln, usw. war alles bisher kein Problem, das Vorderrad auszubauen bekomme ich aber nicht hin. Hilfsvideos oder andere Tutorials hab ich zu dieser Art Vorderradbefestigung nicht finden können.  Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.    mfG henpara



Also die Fox mit QR 15 musst du den schnellspanner öffnen und dann drehen. Mehr ist es nicht. Dann kannst du die Achse einfach rausziehen.


----------



## henpara (4. Februar 2013)

> Also die Fox mit QR 15 musst du den schnellspanner öffnen und dann  drehen. Mehr ist es nicht. Dann kannst du die Achse einfach rausziehen.


Hab ich gemacht, Drehen war sehr schwer (zu schwer), Rausziehen ist trotzdem nicht  (vielleicht mit mehr Gewalt ziehen? Aber nach fest kommt ab und ich will ja nix kaputt machen...)


----------



## fissenid (4. Februar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-tVSgfSamI"]Fox QR 15 - YouTube[/nomedia]

so sollte es gehen! Wenn das bei dir nicht klappt, solltest du zu einem Händler gehen.
Hast du seit 2011 nie das Vorderrad demontiert?? Bremse also seither ohne neue Beläge??


----------



## henpara (5. Februar 2013)

BelÃ¤ge sind neue drauf, das hab ich aber nicht selber gemacht. Und dafÃ¼r sollte man eigentlich nicht das Vorderrad ausbauen mÃ¼ssen, oder?

Das Bike war letzten SpÃ¤therbst in Inspektion.


â¬ So wie auf dem Video hÃ¤tte ich es auch erwartet, so will es aber nicht. Werds nachher nochmal versuchen, vielleicht hab ich mich ja wirklich einfach zu dumm angestellt... 

Danke fÃ¼r das Video!


----------



## fissenid (5. Februar 2013)

henpara schrieb:


> Beläge sind neue drauf, das hab ich aber nicht selber gemacht. Und dafür sollte man eigentlich nicht das Vorderrad ausbauen müssen, oder?
> 
> Das Bike war letzten Spätherbst in Inspektion.


 
Dann frag mal da nach, wo es in der Inspektion war, evtl. liegt da auch das Problem mit dem Schnellspanner.....

Ich finde die Bremsbelagmontage ohne Vorderrad (Bremsscheibe) einfacher!
Du musst die Bremskolben zurück drücken und das geht mit Bremsscheibe schlecht. Oder man muss den Sattel abschrauben und dann die Beläge montieren! ??


----------



## hubschraubaer (5. Februar 2013)

Fürs wechseln der Bremsbeläge wir im Normalfall der Bremssattel abgeschraubt. 
Beim Vorderradausbau ist normal kein Kraftaufwand notwendig.
Einfach losschrauben und herausziehen.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Februar 2013)

Die Steckachse kann schonmal etwas schwerer rausgehen, aber da sollte leichtes wackeln am Vorderrad helfen. 
Wenn Du sie raus hast, mach alles schön sauber und schmier etwas Teflonöl drauf. Dann flutscht die wie alleine wieder rein und raus. 


Aus dem Gewinde bist Du aber mit der Steckachse komplett raus?!


----------



## Max_V (5. Februar 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> ....Aus dem Gewinde bist Du aber mit der Steckachse komplett raus?!


----------



## henpara (5. Februar 2013)

> Aus dem Gewinde bist Du aber mit der Steckachse komplett raus?!


Jupp. 

Werds nachher mit etwas Wackeln versuchen, vielleicht "klemmt" ja wirklich einfach was. Habs halt bisher auch noch nicht mit zu viel Gewalt versucht, vielleicht war ich daher auch etwas zu zaghaft.

Danke schonmal für die hilfreichen antworten, ich weißt jetzt zumindest, dass es so funktionieren sollte, wie ich es mir schon gedacht hatte 

Bericht folgt.


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Februar 2013)

henpara schrieb:


> Jupp.
> 
> Werds nachher mit etwas Wackeln versuchen, vielleicht "klemmt" ja wirklich einfach was. Habs halt bisher auch noch nicht mit zu viel Gewalt versucht, vielleicht war ich daher auch etwas zu zaghaft.
> 
> ...


 

Morgen,

hast Deine Steckachse nun raus bekommen oder hängst Du immer noch mit Händen und Füßen dran?? 

Bei mir läuft so langsam der Umbau an. Habe den Rahmen mit eingepressten Steuersatz nun wieder und die Jagwire-Züge sind auch endlich da. Neue Gummis sind auch schon auf den Felgen und die meisten Einzelteile sind gereinigt.
Einzig die Schaltung hängt noch am alten Rahmen und schmoddert vor sich hin. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebell74 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute

Hat Jmd von euch das Skeen in 16" und kann mal ein Bild einstellen...

... ich suche ein leichtes und schnelles Marathon Fully und überlege mir das Skeen 1o.o zu holen.


----------



## fissenid (12. März 2013)

HallO!

wer hat denn sein Skeen Bremsentechnisch umgerüstet???

Ich will meine Elixir CR hinten von 160 auf 180 mm ändern!!
Welche Adapter braucht man denn dazu?

Die original Avid Scheibe hat 185mm alle anderen aber 180mm!!!


----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2013)

Und täglich knackt das Skeen. 

Seit dem neuen Rahmen ist auf jeder Ausfahrt was neues ... 
Wenn ich die Vorderradbremse ziehe und das Bike quasi nach vorne "wippe", knackt es lautstark irgendwo im Rahmen. Wenn ich mit der Hand am Rahmen fühle, kommt es aus dem oberen Bereich des Unterrohres. Hatte schon das Steuerlager im Verdacht (hat sich vielleicht gesetzt), aber Spiel im Lagerbereich habe ich keines. 
Die Gabel selber hat zwar minimal Spiel, aber nicht mehr als eine vergleichbar alte Gabel (10Monate) ohne Knacken. <- fällt also auch aus. 
Lager am Dämpfer und Gelenke sind alle nachgezogen und fest. 

Werde jetzt trotz allem nochmal das Steuerlager nachziehen, obwohl ich mir da keine Besserung verspreche. 

Jemand eine Idee woher das Knacken noch kommen kann?? 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Max_V (15. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Und täglich knackt das Skeen.
> 
> Seit dem neuen Rahmen ist auf jeder Ausfahrt was neues ...
> Wenn ich die Vorderradbremse ziehe und das Bike quasi nach vorne "wippe", knackt es lautstark irgendwo im Rahmen. Wenn ich mit der Hand am Rahmen fühle, kommt es aus dem oberen Bereich des Unterrohres. Hatte schon das Steuerlager im Verdacht (hat sich vielleicht gesetzt), aber Spiel im Lagerbereich habe ich keines.
> ...



Nein, leider... mein Knacken kommt beim pedalieren. Darf keinen richtig extremen Antritt machen ohne daß es knackt...


----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Nein, leider... mein Knacken kommt beim pedalieren. Darf keinen richtig extremen Antritt machen ohne daß es knackt...


 
Beim fahren ist das unüberhörbar und wahnsinnig nervig.  Vorallem auch die Kommentare der Mitbiker ... 

So lassen kann und werde ich es keinesfalls. Hatte auch mal auf das Tretlager getippt (vielleicht Dreck beim Umbau mit eingebaut,...), aber dann wäre das Knacken nicht wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe und es nach vorne wippe. Von den Bikekollegen weiß auch keiner mehr Rat.

Hinterbau kann ich komplett ausschließen, da ich eines probiert habe:
Das Bike nur auf dem Vorderrad auf dem Boden gestellt, geschoben und dann schnell eingelenkt. Wenn ich den Lenker (und somit auch das Vorderrad) um mehr als 180° wende, habe ich ja eine Drehrichtungsänderung und somit einen Lastwechsel am Vorderrad. Dann habe ich ebenfalls dieses laute Knacken drauf.


----------



## Max_V (15. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Beim fahren ist das unüberhörbar und wahnsinnig nervig.  Vorallem auch die Kommentare der Mitbiker ...
> 
> So lassen kann und werde ich es keinesfalls. Hatte auch mal auf das Tretlager getippt (vielleicht Dreck beim Umbau mit eingebaut,...), aber dann wäre das Knacken nicht wenn ich neben dem Rad stehe und es nach vorne wippe. Von den Bikekollegen weiß auch keiner mehr Rat.
> 
> ...



Leg das Bike mal zur Seite und mach den Steifigkeitstest(Hand am Lenker und Fuß auf das Pedal treten)...knackt es da auch?


----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Leg das Bike mal zur Seite und mach den Steifigkeitstest(Hand am Lenker und Fuß auf das Pedal treten)...knackt es da auch?


 
Schaue ich nachher gleich wenn ich daheim bin. 

Edit: Habe das Rad jetzt mal ca. im 45-60° Winkel gelegt und am Lenker festgehalten. Dann mal sanft auf das Pedal Druck gegeben und es knackt. Aber es kanckte dann auch als ich das wieder aufrecht stellte und leicht auf das Pedal stand.


----------



## filiale (15. April 2013)

Könnten es die Speichen / Felge sein ? Ich habe zwischen Speichennippel und Öse in der Felge 1/4 Tropfen WD40 dazugegeben. Knacken weg. Früher hat man Leinöl dafür genommen. Ansonsten bleibt ja nur das Steuerrohr / Lager, oder ?


----------



## Max_V (15. April 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Könnten es die Speichen / Felge sein ? Ich habe zwischen Speichennippel und Öse in der Felge 1/4 Tropfen WD40 dazugegeben. Knacken weg. Früher hat man Leinöl dafür genommen. Ansonsten bleibt ja nur das Steuerrohr / Lager, oder ?



Am Standart LRS und am LRS von Felix beide male das selbe... 

Mich beruhigt, daß am Stevens meines Freundes eine Schweißnaht am Steuerrohr ein ähnliches Klacken macht...nicht die Naht vielmehr ein Grat am Rohranfang..vielleicht ist es ähnlich. Mein Freund bekam es mit etwas Fett kurzzeitig weck...

Mein Klacken kommt irgenwo vom Tretlagerbereich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2013)

Habe ein wenig Balistol auf die Verbindungspunkte von Speichen und Nabe gegeben -> keine Verbesserung. 

Werde mich jetzt mal auf das Radl schwingen und kurzum beim Radon-Servicepartner vorbeifahren. Der hatte ja im Februar den Steuersatz eingepresst/eingebaut und vielleicht können wir das Übel so schnell beseitigen bzw. auf die Spur kommen. 

Werde nachher mal berichten wie´s gelaufen ist.


Edit: Gerade wieder zur Türe rein. Scheint wirklich das neue Steuerlager zu sein. Kann das Bike diesen Freitag abgeben und er macht nochmal alles auseinander. Da ich am WE in Beerfelden bin, brauche ich das Skeen eh nicht.  

grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (16. April 2013)

Habe hier mal ein paar "tolle" Bilder. Ist doch nicht normal, oder?! 


Andere frage noch, hat wer die Huberbuchsen im Skeen mit dem Fox RP23 verbaut?? So langsam habe ich auch etwas Spiel in den Buchsen und das wird wohl auch diesen Sommer kommen.


----------



## filiale (16. April 2013)

Was machen eigentlich die 5 Tonnen Metallstaub / Abrieb in Deinem Steuerrohr ? 

Du hast auch ein 62s ,gelle


----------



## Robby2107 (16. April 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich die 5 Tonnen Metallstaub / Abrieb in Deinem Steuerrohr ?


Genau das ist die Frage der Fragen!! Kann mir nicht vorstellen wo der Metallstaub während dem Betrieb her kommen soll. Vorallem freut sich da das neue (!) Steuerlager!!!



> Du hast auch ein 62s ,gelle


 
Meinst die Navihalterung?! Hab nen Etrex30


----------



## fissenid (16. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Frage der Fragen!! Kann mir nicht vorstellen wo der Metallstaub während dem Betrieb her kommen soll. Vorallem freut sich da das neue (!) Steuerlager!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Meinst die Navihalterung?! Hab nen Etrex30


 
Also die Metallspäne bzw. Staub sind sicherlich vom kürzen des Gabelschaftes. 
Wer hat den denn gekürzt??
Wenn ich das doch richtig sehen, wurde die Gabel doch lediglich vom alten zum neune Rahmen getauscht, oder?

Aber die Späne "im" Gabelschaft tuen dem Steuerlager nicht weh!


----------



## Max_V (16. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Habe hier mal ein paar "tolle" Bilder. Ist doch nicht normal, oder?!
> 
> 
> Andere frage noch, hat wer die Huberbuchsen im Skeen mit dem Fox RP23 verbaut?? So langsam habe ich auch etwas Spiel in den Buchsen und das wird wohl auch diesen Sommer kommen.




Wenn du das erledigt hast mit den Buchsen, BITTE BITTE BITTE Anleitung/Fotos/Teilenummern und Erfahrungsbericht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (16. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Wenn du das erledigt hast mit den Buchsen, BITTE BITTE BITTE Anleitung/Fotos/Teilenummern und Erfahrungsbericht!!


 
Für mich BITTE auch!!!


----------



## filiale (16. April 2013)

Im Slide mit dem RP23 Dämpfer tun die Huberbuchsen ihren Dienst  Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Max_V (16. April 2013)

Bei 3 Set Buchsen, wird wohl nix aus einer Sammelbestellung. 
Vielleicht kann ich noch einen Freund überreden...dann wären wir zu viert


----------



## Robby2107 (16. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Bei 3 Set Buchsen, wird wohl nix aus einer Sammelbestellung.
> Vielleicht kann ich noch einen Freund überreden...dann wären wir zu viert




Dann leg los.


----------



## fissenid (17. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Bei 3 Set Buchsen, wird wohl nix aus einer Sammelbestellung.
> Vielleicht kann ich noch einen Freund überreden...dann wären wir zu viert


 
na dann los!!! wer übernimmt das "aufmass" der buchsen??


----------



## hubschraubaer (17. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Am Standart LRS und am LRS von Felix beide male das selbe...
> 
> Mich beruhigt, daß am Stevens meines Freundes eine Schweißnaht am Steuerrohr ein ähnliches Klacken macht...nicht die Naht vielmehr ein Grat am Rohranfang..vielleicht ist es ähnlich. Mein Freund bekam es mit etwas Fett kurzzeitig weck...
> 
> Mein Klacken kommt irgenwo vom Tretlagerbereich.....



Tach,
mein SkeenCarbon 2012 knackt auch bei starkem Antritt..... aus 
der Richtung Tretlager.


----------



## Max_V (17. April 2013)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Tach,
> mein SkeenCarbon 2012 knackt auch bei starkem Antritt..... aus
> der Richtung Tretlager.



HALLO RADON BITTE MELDEN!!

Schreiben wir den Radonacc. ob es diesbezüglich Problemmeldungen gibt oder es unbedenklich ist?..Gerne auch PN!!!

Ich bin seit ich das Skeen habe kaum mehr solche Antritte gefahren, bzw. die immer mit einem mulmigen Gefühl.

Hab es einem Händler in der Nachbarschaft zum nachschauen gegeben, dieser wollte nix gefunden haben..bzw. meinte er zu mir mein Umwerfer wäre nicht absolut genau eingestellt gewesen und durch seine Korrektur passt es.  Pustekuchen!



Zahlt sich nicht aus..bei max. 4 Leuten.


----------



## hubschraubaer (20. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich glaub nicht, daß es gleich auseinander bricht.
Lediglich das Geräusch nervt n bissl.
Werd es mal weiter beobachten...


----------



## Aalex (20. April 2013)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Tach,
> mein SkeenCarbon 2012 knackt auch bei starkem Antritt..... aus
> der Richtung Tretlager.



macht doch mal den test im stand, lehnt das rad zur seite und latscht auf die kurbel. wenn dann nix knackt ist es das hauptschwingenlager. da reicht oft ne fettpackung. 


und man munkelt, dassder großteil der leute imer direkt vom GAU ausgehen, es aber doch einfach eine furztrockene verbindung zwischen sattel und stütze ist


----------



## adirem (21. April 2013)

Hier die Chance an ein Skeen 2012 zu kommen  :


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/156378-radon-skeen-7-0-18-2012-500km-gelaufen-viele-mods


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (22. April 2013)

Ist dir deine Bastelarbeit zuwieder? Oder verrichtet der Umwerfer seine arbeit nicht? Hast ihn gar nicht bei deinen ganzen MODS angegeben.
Ein Fully ist wohl doch nicht mein Fall- auch wenn das Radon gut nach vorne geht und in seiner Klasse absolut top ist!
Bis jetzt nur 500km gefahren.
An dem Rad wurden folgende Veränderungen vorgenommen:
- Sram X0 Umwerfer anstatt dem original X9
- Syntace Duraflite Lenker 
- Avid X9 Bremsen vorne 180, hinten 160 mm
- Syntace P6 Sattelstütze
- Selle Italia SLR Sattel
- Anstatt der unpassenden original verbauten Rocket Ron Reifen jetzt Continental Mountain King
- Radon Carbon Flaschenhalter 
- Marsh Guard Spritzschutz
usw.
Das Rad habe ich bereits ohne die roten verschlimmbesserungen am Rahmen gekauft.
Der Lack ist dadurch noch 1A

Lass mich raten ist hier drinnen *usw.*??


----------



## adirem (22. April 2013)

Um mich auf dein Niveau einzulassen: 
Edit.

Die Zugführung für den Umwerfer würde ich bei einem Verkauf zurückbauen oder so lassen, je nachdem wie der zukünftige Besitzer es haben möchte.
Das schöne an meiner "Bastelarbeit" ist ja, dass man das Bike ohne Spuren in den Originalzustand versetzen kann.

Aber sei beruhigt, deswegen steht das Rad nicht zum Verkauf.

Mann, Mann, Mann...
Du kannst dich gerne wieder in deine Lauerstellung begeben. Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Beiträge von dir !


----------



## adirem (22. April 2013)

Da scheint aber jemand zufrieden mit der Zugführung am Unterrohr zu sein







  
Oder regnet es in Südtirol nicht 

Aber wer so Griffe am Rad fährt...





Der Umwerfer schaltet mit der Bastelarbeit übrigens besser als verschlammt am Tretlager


----------



## Max_V (22. April 2013)

Das sind Jagwire Teflonzüge im mitgelieferten Schlauch...da scheuert nix, auch nicht bei schlechtestem Wetter . Da brauch ich keinen extra Kabelzug am Oberrohr durchziehen und mit Klebekabelführungen verbessern. 

Naja, ich habs schon einmal gesagt und ich sage es wieder:


Max_V schrieb:


> Durchdacht ist etwas was deine Konstruktion nicht  ist. Wenn diese Kabelführung wirklich so fehlkonstruiert wäre, hätten  mehr eine andere Lösung gesucht..meines läuft seit dem Zugumbau einfach  traumhaft.
> Einen extra Astfang im Wald finde ich nicht sehr einbauenswert/durchdacht.
> 
> Im Grunde ist es mir ja egal..aber eine solche Kritik sollte man schon verkraften! ohne


Du hast noch keine Ergongriffe an einem Bike gesehen? Dann weißt du nicht was Komfort beim Uphill bedeutet...traurig für dich; mir aber komplett egal. Und wenn du die Farbe meinst, ich liebe sie und kein anderer MUß mein Rad anschauen. 
Deinen extra eingebauten Astfang ist da schon eher ein Mangel, der einem potenziellen Käufer aufgezeigt gehört.


----------



## adirem (22. April 2013)

Egal? Deswegen Deine Rechtfertigung?
Bist du genauso motiviert beim Radfahren wie ständig deine Meinung zu wiederholen ?
Der Eine mag "A", der Andere "B" - ist doch schön, sonst würde alle grüne Griffe an Ihren Rädern haben! 
Ich gehe jetzt biken!


----------



## adirem (22. April 2013)

An eventuelle Interessenten:
Der so benannte "Astfänger" wird von mir auf Wunsch zurückgebaut. Das ist ohne Spuren in wenigen Minuten erledigt. Ihr könnt auch Schaltzüge in neonfarben bekommen 
Nur die roten Decals kann ich euch nichtaufbringen


----------



## Bikeste (27. April 2013)

Hallo,
was haltet ihr von dem 2013 Skeen im vergleich zum 2012? 
Was wurde außer der Komponenten und Farbe geändert?


----------



## Max_V (27. April 2013)

Bikeste schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was haltet ihr von dem 2013 Skeen im vergleich zum 2012?
> Was wurde außer der Komponenten und Farbe geändert?



Wenig bis gar nix.
Dämpfer umgedreht...CTD System und Einzelteile...


----------



## Bikeste (27. April 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Wenig bis gar nix.
> Dämpfer umgedreht...CTD System und Einzelteile...



Okay, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen. 
Aber das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklären.

Welchen nachteil oder vorteil soll der gedrehte Dämpfer haben?
Die CTD funktion würde ich jetzt als ein + sehen.
Genauso die Schaltelemente aus komplett XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (27. April 2013)

Bikeste schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen.
> Aber das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklären.
> 
> Welchen nachteil oder vorteil soll der gedrehte Dämpfer haben?
> ...



Ich weiß nicht welchen Vor oder Nachteil das hat. Mir kommt eigendlich vor die Schmierung passte bei meinem auch..außer CTD funkt nur upsidedown?
Naja überall XT war und st es jetzt auch nicht. Es ist halt ein Neuer Jahrgang. 

Die Unterschiede laut Datenblatt sind:
Fox Float CTD BV 190
Fox 32 Float Remote-Ready CTD Fit *Kashima* 120mm taper
Formula RX Tune 180/160mm (letztes Jahr war eine abgespeckte XT dran)
Achja und es gab ne SLX Kette.


----------



## s37 (1. Mai 2013)

hatte auch dieses knacken beim treten...Tretlager ausgebaut geschmiert...nicht besser...sattelstütze raus und gefettet...nicht besser...die Lösung: pedalgewinde gefettet und siehe da: alles still und leise...also wärs einen Versuch bei euch vielleicht auch Wert


----------



## Max_V (2. Mai 2013)

s37 schrieb:


> hatte auch dieses knacken beim treten...Tretlager ausgebaut geschmiert...nicht besser...sattelstütze raus und gefettet...nicht besser...die Lösung: pedalgewinde gefettet und siehe da: alles still und leise...also wärs einen Versuch bei euch vielleicht auch Wert


 
Ich habe ein Tiptop gewartetes Rad...bau immer wieder etwas ab und an reinige und fette das ganze und bau es zusammen. Kontrolliere dabei auch immer die Nähte auf Haarrisse. Pedale & Tretlager sind dann eigentich fast alle 2 Monate dran.  
Ist so, weil in unserer Gruppe immer einer am Rad etwas baut und wir quasi solidarisch auch immer etwas mit.


----------



## s37 (3. Mai 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Tiptop gewartetes Rad...bau immer wieder etwas ab und an reinige und fette das ganze und bau es zusammen. Kontrolliere dabei auch immer die Nähte auf Haarrisse. Pedale & Tretlager sind dann eigentich fast alle 2 Monate dran.
> Ist so, weil in unserer Gruppe immer einer am Rad etwas baut und wir quasi solidarisch auch immer etwas mit.


 


ist bei mir nicht viel anders...da war das pedalgewinde wohl _zu_ sauber


----------



## zest (6. Mai 2013)

Da mich die Änderungen am 2013 Skeen interessiert haben, hab ich mal mein 2012 hergenommen. Da ist er 2013 Dämpfer drin aber noch mit der dicken Seite nach oben 

Habe ihn gestern interessenhalber gedreht und werde euch bericht erstatten ob sich am fahrverhalen was ändert. 

persönlich würde ich auf den ersten blick sagen das ich schlechter an den hebel komme


----------



## zest (8. Mai 2013)

so
getestet

fazit
der dämpfer wird nimmer so dreckig
er ist auch nimmer so ölig
aber
man kommt nimmer so gut an den umschalter
ich lass es so und bin zufrieden

vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne bessere erklärung warum er jetzt upside down ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich sammelt sich das "Fluid/Öl", welches den Dämpferkörper/Gleitkolben schmiert (also das dünnere Teil das ausfedert) an den Dichtungen und sorgt für perm. Schmierung selbiger. Wenn Du das Teil umdrehst, läuft die Soße in die andere Richtung und auf Dauer die Dichtungen trocken. Ich würde daher den Dämpfer wieder so drehen, dass der dünne Teil nach unten zeigt.


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Mai 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> na dann los!!! wer übernimmt das "aufmass" der buchsen??




Gibt´s da schon Neuigkeiten?
Habe mein Skeen gerade wieder auf dem Serviceständer und springe fleisig mit dem "Ölkännchen" umeinander.  Danach kommt das Stage der Freundin dran und zum Schluß das Freerider.


Der Steuersatz vom Skeen wurde vom Servicepartner übrigens nochmal nachgezogen und siehe da -> Ruhe. Allerdings muß ich das ganze doch wieder etwas lösen, da der Lenker beim Kippen nun nicht mehr alleine einlenkt.  Etwas zu fest das Ganze.


----------



## zest (8. Mai 2013)

ok das mit der schlechteren schmierung seh ich ein
aber warum macht radon es dann so?
oder nur damit sie 2013 irgendwas gemacht haben??

mal sehen ob ich noch mal lust hab es wiederumzubauen
es war etwas fummeling die beiden unterlegscheiben wieder reinzubringen und die passtücken im dämpfer waren auch ganz schön fest.
mir graut es schon davor mal die lager wechseln zu müssen.
eigentlich bau ich lieber am motorrad da ist alles grober und ich weiß genau was ich tue...


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Mai 2013)

Tach zusammen,


ich weiß ein paar haben es schon gemacht: die Decals entfernen.

Aceton bzw. Nitroverdünnung scheint ja genau passend für das Vorhaben zu sein. Nun habe ich (gerade beim Skeen) 2 Fragen:

Hat irgendjemand schon Beschädigungen am Lack entdeckt (blasse Stellen, Blasen, ...)?
Beim SKEEN-Schriftzug am Oberrohr ist ja das "n" ebenfalls rot. Wie habt ihr das grau bekommen oder habt ihr dieses als "roten Farbtupfer" ungehelligt gelassen?

Bin gerade am vorbereiten der beiden Räder für den Urlaub (nebenher läuft das Spiel der Schweiz in der Weltmeisterschaft) und überlege ob ich das Rot ebenfalls (zumindest teilweise) entferne. Da ich da für die Schweiz bin, hat das nix mit deren Trikotfarbe zu tun. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten ...


Grüße
Robby


----------



## fissenid (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Blässe stellen oder ähnliches habe ich nicht entdeckt. Rahmen ist ja anoidisiert oder Eloxiert... Somit tut das Aceton nichts.

Das "n" ist bei mir rot und grau......


----------



## Bikehiasl (27. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne Frage an diejenigen unter euch, die sich in 2013 ein Skeen 8.0 gekauft haben. Ist hier schon die Formula RX Modelljahr 2013 oder noch die aus dem Vorjahr verbaut? Und falls es schon die neue ist, quietscht und lärmt die bei euch auch so nervig, wie man es dem "alten" Modell nachsagt?

VG


----------



## Americanpittbul (8. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand am Skeen eine Revelation mit 150mm drinne? Oder Alternativen?


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Juni 2013)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Skeen eine Revelation mit 150mm drinne? Oder Alternativen?


 
Habe eine Talas mit 140mm verbaut. Funktioniert super, aber die Absenkung ist nötig, da das Vorderrad viel schneller steigt wenn es steil bergauf geht.


----------



## Max_V (11. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Habe eine Talas mit 140mm verbaut. Funktioniert super, aber die Absenkung ist nötig, da das Vorderrad viel schneller steigt wenn es steil bergauf geht.



Wollte ich auch mal, aber da Radon das Umbaukit für 140mm am Heck nicht anbietet, habe ich das gelassen.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch mal, aber da Radon das Umbaukit für 140mm am Heck nicht anbietet, habe ich das gelassen.



Geht aber trotzdem ganz gut ab auf den Trails.  
Der Hinterbau ist mit entsprechendem Druck halt nicht mehr so fluffig, aber mir liegt das eh besser so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (11. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Geht aber trotzdem ganz gut ab auf den Trails.
> Der Hinterbau ist mit entsprechendem Druck halt nicht mehr so fluffig, aber mir liegt das eh besser so.



Das Glaube ich dir, ich hätte bei der Abfahrt manchmal gerne 2 cm höher. aber meine Disziplin ist mehr das Berauffahren.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Das Glaube ich dir, ich hätte bei der Abfahrt manchmal gerne 2 cm höher. aber meine Disziplin ist mehr das Berauffahren.



Geht halt jetzt beides ganz gut. 
Im August muß es sich zum ersten mal im Karwendel beweisen. S2-S3 im Zittauer Gebirge hat es schon gemeistert ... 

Danke hier auch nochmal an darkJST für die Tourentipps.


----------



## Max_V (11. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Geht halt jetzt beides ganz gut.
> Im August muß es sich zum ersten mal im Karwendel beweisen. S2-S3 im Zittauer Gebirge hat es schon gemeistert ...



Ich sage immer so wie mein Bike jetzt ist und wie es von einem Profi behandelt werden könnte bin ich weit entfernt. Also wird es so schon passen. 
Mit waren richtig scharfe und standfeste Bremsen sehr wichtig..deshalb habe ich beim Umbau auf die 2cm verzichtet. So hat jeder seine Prioritäten.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ich sage immer so wie mein Bike jetzt ist und wie es von einem Profi behandelt werden könnte bin ich weit entfernt. Also wird es so schon passen.
> Mit waren richtig scharfe und standfeste Bremsen sehr wichtig..deshalb habe ich beim Umbau auf die 2cm verzichtet. So hat jeder seine Prioritäten.



Richtig. 
Welche hast Du denn montiert? 
Bei mir sind noch die Formula RX dran.


----------



## Max_V (12. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Welche hast Du denn montiert?
> Bei mir sind noch die Formula RX dran.



Shimano 2012er ICE TECH
komplett also Scheiben und Beläge getauscht.
Größe 203mm vorne und 185mm hinten.


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht werde ich da auch nochmal was neues probieren ... Mal schauen!

Heute habe ich erstmal die Decals entfernt -> ging super einfach! Sauber abkleben und dann wegwischen mit Aceton.


----------



## fissenid (4. Juli 2013)

HallO!

hat jemand das Buchsenthema nochmal angegangen???

Habe immer mehr spiel in den Dämpferbuchsen und muss tauschen!

Das Ausmessen zur Bestellung bei Huberbushings würde ich mir gerne sparen, da mann den Dämpfer ja demontieren muss und ich negative Erfahrung mit dem Verbindungssteg zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen habe (Aluguss und gefressenes Gewinde)

Ansonsten muss ich am WE mal zerlegen und messen....


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juli 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> hat jemand das Buchsenthema nochmal angegangen???
> 
> ...



Moin,

also laut S27 hier aus dem Forum sind die Maße: 
*8x19,05mm und 8x22,20mm

*Würde mich da anschließen da ich ebenfalls langsam hörbares und fühlbares Spiel habe. 


S27 (Simon) testet übrigens die neuen FOX-Buchsen mal. Sollen ja verbessert wurden sein.


----------



## fissenid (4. Juli 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also laut S27 hier aus dem Forum sind die Maße:
> *8x19,05mm und 8x22,20mm*
> ...


 

OK, dann habe ich den Threat wohl verpasst!!!

Also messe ich lieber mal nach und bestelle dann am Sonntag damit ich beim Alpencross das lästige Geräusch los bin .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (4. Juli 2013)

Achso, noch was.... habe gestern auf Tubeless Hans Dampf umgestellt. Nach der Sonntagstour werde ich berichten!

Die 2,35" füllen den Hinterbau sauber aus..... echt mächtig die Dinger...


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juli 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> OK, dann habe ich den Threat wohl verpasst!!!
> 
> Also messe ich lieber mal nach und bestelle dann am Sonntag damit ich beim Alpencross das lästige Geräusch los bin .....



War im "persönlichen" Mailverkehr die letzten Tage.  Bitte sag mir mal ob die Daten korekt sind , dann bestell ich nämlich ebenfalls gleich mit. Muß ich nur noch die Maße für das Stage rausbekommen/ -messen.
Kann das sein, daß man die 2-teiligen Buchsen gar nicht eloxiert bekommt???




> Achso, noch was.... habe gestern auf Tubeless Hans Dampf umgestellt. Nach der Sonntagstour werde ich berichten!
> 
> Die 2,35" füllen den Hinterbau sauber aus..... echt mächtig die Dinger...


Mir reicht der MK2 hinten und der die RQ (beide in 2.2) voll aus. Hinten  als Tubeless, aber mit Schlauch und vorne als Protection.

Funktioniert super!


----------



## fissenid (4. Juli 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> War im "persönlichen" Mailverkehr die letzten Tage.  Bitte sag mir mal ob die Daten korekt sind , dann bestell ich nämlich ebenfalls gleich mit. Muß ich nur noch die Maße für das Stage rausbekommen/ -messen.
> Kann das sein, daß man die 2-teiligen Buchsen gar nicht eloxiert bekommt???


 

Mache ich!!

2 teilige nicht eloxiert, so habe ich es auch gelesen.... schade... rote Bushings wären TOLL


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juli 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> .... schade... rote Bushings wären TOLL



Genau mein Gedanke.
Aber anfragen kann man ja, bevor wir nur was falsch verstanden haben.


----------



## filiale (4. Juli 2013)

Der "Huber" ist wirklich sehr nett und beantwortet zeitnah...


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juli 2013)

Anfrage ist mal raus.

Hoffe es kommt was bei rum, da ich gleich für das Stage der Freundin auch mitbestellen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s37 (4. Juli 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also laut S27 hier aus dem Forum sind die Maße:
> *8x19,05mm und 8x22,20mm*
> ...


 


...angaben stammen von der radon hotline, allerdings erst, nachdem ich per @ leider falsche auskunft erhalten hatte...habs von aussen nochmal grob gemessen und die neuen werte kommen auch hin...


----------



## s37 (6. Juli 2013)

hi zusammen,
hab heute die alten buchsen ausgepresst (ätzender scheiss) und die neuen 5-teiligen fox-buchsen eingebaut (8x19,05 und 8x22,2 passen perfekt)...läuft alles luftig leicht...die langzeit-erprobung startet also...bisher richtig klasse und vor allem *deutlich* leichterer aus- und einbau...

schönes wochenende euch!


----------



## Robby2107 (7. Juli 2013)

s37 schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> hab heute die alten buchsen ausgepresst (ätzender scheiss) und die neuen 5-teiligen fox-buchsen eingebaut (8x19,05 und 8x22,2 passen perfekt)...läuft alles luftig leicht...die langzeit-erprobung startet also...bisher richtig klasse und vor allem *deutlich* leichterer aus- und einbau...
> 
> schönes wochenende euch!



Super, dann stimmen die Maße dieses Mal. 
Ich drück Dir beide Daumen und werde bald bei Huber bestellen. 

Leider gibt es die 2teiligen Buchsen nicht eloxiert, aber die Maße sind problemlos machbar. 
Brauche jetzt nur noch die Maße für das Stage Diva und dann geht´s los.


----------



## fissenid (10. Juli 2013)

Mein Huber Bushings sind bestellt..... nun noch 1-2 Wochen abwarten.......


----------



## Max_V (10. Juli 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Mein Huber Bushings sind bestellt..... nun noch 1-2 Wochen abwarten.......



Wie teuer? *Huber Bushings 8x19,05mm und 8x22,20mm *genügt als Mailangabe, oder muss ich einfach Passwort Radon Skeen angeben  nachdem ihr alle bestellt habt?


----------



## fissenid (10. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die in 19,05 und 22,2 x8 bestellt.

Kosten inkl. Tool und Reservegleitbuchen und Versand 45 Euro
Preislich also wie die Originalen .... aber wohl besser...


----------



## Paperman2012 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

  Ich habe mich intensiv mit Tourenfullys beschäftigt und war in mehreren Fahrradläden zur Beratung. Das Radon Skeen 10.0 (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a81961/skeen-10-0.html) gefällt mir sehr gut und ist in der engeren Wahl.
  Dadurch dass ich noch einen Kreuzband- und Meniskusriss auskurieren muss, werde ich erst ab ende September aktiv. 
  Wie ist eure Erfahrung ob das Bike mit Rahmen 22° in diesem Zeitraum noch erhältlich ist und wie wird sich der Preis entwickeln?


Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


  Gruß Christian


----------



## Max_V (12. Juli 2013)

Paperman2012 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe mich intensiv mit Tourenfullys beschäftigt und war in mehreren Fahrradläden zur Beratung. Das Radon Skeen 10.0 (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a81961/skeen-10-0.html) gefällt mir sehr gut und ist in der engeren Wahl.
> Dadurch dass ich noch einen Kreuzband- und Meniskusriss auskurieren muss, werde ich erst ab ende September aktiv.
> ...



Große Preisentwicklung wird es warscheinlich nicht geben..Vielleicht mal als Tagesangebot. Radon meinte letztes Jahr sie wollen in der Saison nicht reduzieren, und ich glaube das haben die bis zum Ende durchgezogen. Mit der Verfügbarkeit ist das eine Sache. Radon kalkuliert sehr eng und da kann es gerne sein, daß einige Modelle relativ schnell ausverkauft sind.


----------



## Paperman2012 (12. Juli 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank!

Der Preis ist ja jetzt schob von 2999 auf 2399 runder. Denke der Preis ist sehr sehr gut für die Bestandteile. Ich werde da wo nächste Woche mal aktiv werden.


----------



## zest (12. Juli 2013)

von der erfahrung der letzten jahre kann ich sagen bestell es.
es geht im herbst/winter  noch 100-200eu runter
und jetzt kann man den sommer ja noch genießen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paperman2012 (12. Juli 2013)

Ja das klar aber mir wird in 2 Wochen ersteinmal der Meniskus angenäht und ein neues Kreuzband wird auch eingebaut. Arzt meinte im Herbst soll ich mit Radfahren anfangen. Aber ich werde nächste Woche wo mal bei einemn Servicepartner von Radon vorbeischauen.


----------



## Max_V (12. Juli 2013)

zest schrieb:


> von der erfahrung der letzten jahre kann ich sagen bestell es.
> es geht im herbst/winter  noch 100-200eu runter
> und jetzt kann man den sommer ja noch genießen...


Das schon aber wieviele Rahmengrößen und Modelle waren letztes Jahr im Herbst nicht mehr verfügbar...


----------



## Paperman2012 (14. Juli 2013)

Huhu,
  werde mir nächste Woche das Skeen 10.0 bestellen, bevor dann im Herbst alles ausverkauft ist. Ich habe mich heute mal vermessen, um die richtige Rahmengröße zu finden. Da ich noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin wollte ich euch mal um Rat fragen.

  Hier mal meine Daten im Vergleich zum Skeen 20° und 22°:

*Körpermaße:*
  Körperlänge (bis Brustbein): 1565 mm
  Schrittlänge: 945 mm
  Armlänge: 720 mm

*Rahmengeometrie**:*

*Meine (Korrektur auf Tour)                 / 20° /* *22°*
  Oberrohlänge:         575 mm / 586 mm /                 600 mm
  Steuerrohlänge:      155 mm /             131 mm /                 136 mm
  Vorbaulänge:          130 mm /             - /                         -
  Sitzrohrlänge:         565 mm /             500 mm /                 530 mm

  Also ich tendiere ja auf den 22° Rahmen. Die Sitzrohlänge kann man ja gut mit der Sattelstütze ausgleichen aber die Steuerrohlänge macht mir sorgen. Vielleicht könntet ihr mal eure Meinung dazu sagen.

  Gruß PaperMan


----------



## Max_V (14. Juli 2013)

Ich war laut Radonrechnung genau zwischen zwei Größen und hab den Größeren genommen.

Hab es nicht bereut...kann aber nur für mich sprechen.


----------



## Sixday86 (14. Juli 2013)

Prinzipiell brauchst Du deine Rahmengröße nur nach deine Schrittlänge aussuchen, der rest ergibt sich damit schon fast. Alles andere machst Du mit Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelhöhe aus. Wenn Du es wirklich als reinen Tourer nutzen möchtest sagt man immer denn größeren Rahmen wenn Du allerdings sportlich mit viel Kurvenlage ect. sprich grobe Waldtouren machen möchtest empfiehlt sich die kleinere Nummer.. ganz einfach um beweglicher zu bleiben.


----------



## Sixday86 (14. Juli 2013)

Die Vorbaulänge ist bei dem Skeen 8.0 & 10.0 übrigens 100mm


----------



## Sixday86 (14. Juli 2013)

So mal wieder ein paar Bilder. Aktuell mit Shadow Plus und neuem Sattel.


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Juli 2013)

schick schick


----------



## Farmerbob (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Skeen Besitzer ,

Ich selber fahre ein Skeen 7.0 2012 mit diversen Modifikationen (SLX-Bremse, kürzerer Vorbau, X-King 2,4 v/h und habe mir jetzt eine Rock Shox Reverb gekauft und gestern das erste mal damit ne Hausrunde gedreht.
Erster Eindruck: Super Teil, besonders wenn es wie bei mir immer mal wieder 200 m Trail gibt und es dann Flach weitergeht oder ein Gegenanstieg kommt.
Was mich allerdings stört ist die Leitung, ich hab keine Idee wie ich diese gut verlegen könnte das sich nicht verklemmt, sich keine all zu große Schlaufe bildet und möglichst nicht in der Mitte des Rahmens hängt.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch eine Vario Stütze und eine Idee wie man das elegant lösen kann.

Danke .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (15. Juli 2013)

Gib einfach mal bei Google Rock Shox Reverb ein und schau bei Bildern. Da kannst dir paar ideen angucken.


----------



## Max_V (15. Juli 2013)

Farmerbob schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Skeen Besitzer ,
> 
> Ich selber fahre ein Skeen 7.0 2012 mit diversen Modifikationen (SLX-Bremse, kürzerer Vorbau, X-King 2,4 v/h ......



Machst du mir ein Bild? Speziell von den Abständen. Und warum fährst du so breit? Mit welcher Felge fährst du die 2.4? Die Orginalen sollten doch zuwenig Maulweite für eine solche Weite haben.

Wie kurz ist der Vorbau? Ändert sich die Karakteristik stark?


----------



## hubschraubaer (15. Juli 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ich habe die in 19,05 und 22,2 x8 bestellt.
> 
> Kosten inkl. Tool und Reservegleitbuchen und Versand 45 Euro
> Preislich also wie die Originalen .... aber wohl besser...



Tach,
wie viele km hat denn der erste Buchsensatz gehalten ?
Sind die Maße beim Skeen Carbon identisch ?


----------



## fissenid (16. Juli 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Machst du mir ein Bild? Speziell von den Abständen. Und warum fährst du so breit? Mit welcher Felge fährst du die 2.4? Die Orginalen sollten doch zuwenig Maulweite für eine solche Weite haben.
> 
> Wie kurz ist der Vorbau? Ändert sich die Karakteristik stark?


 
Also ich fahre seit kurzem den Hands Dampf in 2,35" und das ist im Hinterbau schon knapp!
Bei der Matschtour neulich hat schon alles geschliffen und gerieben... leider nicht so toll, wobei der Reifen wirklich klasse ist!



hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Tach,
> wie viele km hat denn der erste Buchsensatz gehalten ?
> Sind die Maße beim Skeen Carbon identisch ?


 
Du fragst Sachen! Such mal nach Buchsenspiel Skeen im Forum.
Das Buchsenspiel ist schon lange da, aber erst jetzt nervt es wirklich! 
Meine Buchsen sind unterwegs, Paket kommt morgen!
Masse beim Skeen Carbon kenne ich nicht. Ausbauen und messe, habe ich auch gemacht!


----------



## Farmerbob (16. Juli 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Machst du mir ein Bild? Speziell von den Abständen. Und warum fährst du so breit? Mit welcher Felge fährst du die 2.4? Die Orginalen sollten doch zuwenig Maulweite für eine solche Weite haben.
> 
> Wie kurz ist der Vorbau? Ändert sich die Karakteristik stark?


 
Kann heute Abend ein Bild hochladen wenn du magst, ist aber denke ich nicht nötig, wenn ich dir sage, dass der X-King 2,4 kaum breiter aufbaut als ein 2,25 Schwalbe Rocket Ron (Originalreifen). Deshalb passt es auch locker von der Felge und vom Hinterbau und ich hab keinerlei Probleme (Auf der Felge steht auch bis 2,4 drauf, meine ich mich zu erinnern).

Der Vorbau ist 80mm, das resultiert darin, dass die Sitzposition etwas aufrechter (tourenorientierter) ist und das Lenkverhalten gefühlt direkter und das Bike fühlt sich auf dem Trail ein wenig agiler/nervöser an, was mir eher zusagt.

Bin ganz zufrieden , außer mit der Zugverlegung :-(.


----------



## Max_V (16. Juli 2013)

Bin kurz vor dem bestellen der Reifenkombi was ist sich nun das sinnvollere hmmm...Meine Alpine ist um 0,5mm breiter als die Orginalfelge und mir wurde geraten bei dieser Felge auch nicht unbedingt 2.4er zu fahren. Das Conti schmal baut war mir klar, nur so schmal ist schon überraschend. 
Am letzten Bike hatte ich Schwalbes NO-NI und RA-RA montiert und am SKEEN bin ich bisher immer auf 2.25  RO-RO vorne und 2.10 RA-RA hinten unterwegs gewesen und hatte eigendlich keine Probleme.
Nun wollte ich einfach mal testen wie andere Firmen/Reifen sind, um zu sehen was meine Kombi wert ist.
HA-DA sind mir persönlich zu heftig. Über NO-NI möchte ich nicht raus:
Erstens muß ich die ja hochtreten; und bin jetzt schon der letzte in der Gruppe ;-) 
Zweitens ist mein Fahrkönnen der limitierende Faktor, alles was mit meiner aktuellen Kombi nicht mehr fahrbar ist, kann ich sowieso nicht fahren ;-)


Auf dem Orginalen LRS sind noch Sammy Sliks montiert. Sind zum km-schlucken am Radweg, da ich mir keinen Rennrad leisten möchte. Da kommen dann schmale FU-FR oder THU-BU oder eben ein Konkurrenzprodukt dran.



Zum Vorbau; den möchte ich auch etwas kürzen, weiß nur nicht ob 90 oder 80. Ich denke ich wag es mit 80...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich habe bei mir vorne die RubberQueen in 2.2 und hinten den MountainKing auch 2.2 montiert. 
Bin absolut zufrieden was das Verhalten auf Trails und auf befestigten Wegen angeht. Unterschied zu den NNs wie Tag und Nacht (hätte ich nie geglaubt!).

Ist mittlerweile auch eine gern genommene Kombi hier im Forum.


----------



## fissenid (24. Juli 2013)

HallO!

die Huber Bushings sind drin. Kein Spiel mehr besseres Ansprechverhalten und vor allem..... keine Knacksen und Knarzen mehr!!!

Klasse Sache!


----------



## Robby2107 (6. August 2013)

Heute Abend kommen die Hubers auch bei mir rein.
Hoffe mal der Umbau geht problemlos von statten.


----------



## Paperman2012 (6. August 2013)

Hi Leute,
  mein neues Radon Skeen 10.0 ist endlich da . Hammer geiles Bike, gefällt mir richtig gut!

  Ich muss euch aber noch zwei Fragen stellen. 
Bekommt man das Steuerrohr durch irgendwelche tricks noch  höher? Ich bin recht groß und musste den Sattel ziemlich hochstellen, nur der Lenker ist mir jetzt ein bissel zu niedrig.
   Meine zweite Frage widmet sich er Rahmenpflege. Könnt ihr mir gut Waschmittel empfehlen, um nach einer Tour das Weiß wieder zum glänzen zubekommen? Gibt es auch ein gutes Mittel um Fett und Ölflecken wegzubekommen?

  Danke euch schon mal!
  Grüße PaperMan


----------



## Robby2107 (6. August 2013)

Paperman2012 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> mein neues Radon Skeen 10.0 ist endlich da . Hammer geiles Bike, gefällt mir richtig gut!
> 
> Ich muss euch aber noch zwei Fragen stellen.
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neuen Skeen.
Sieht klasse aus so weiß, zumindest bis zur ersten Schlammpackung. 

Den Vorbau kannst Du mit Spacern erhöhen. Kann Dir aber nicht sagen bis wieviel da möglich sind. 
Falls das nicht reicht eventuell über einen Lenker mit mehr Rise nachdenken. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## fissenid (7. August 2013)

Paperman2012 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> mein neues Radon Skeen 10.0 ist endlich da . Hammer geiles Bike, gefällt mir richtig gut!
> 
> Ich muss euch aber noch zwei Fragen stellen.
> ...


 
F100 Bikereiniger!


----------



## Robby2107 (7. August 2013)

Getsern habe ich die Huber Bushings verbaut.
Lief absolut pronlemlos und nun läuft alles wieder spielfrei und schön satt.

Ob die Lager nun leichtgängiger sind kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, da meine alten so ausgeleiert waren daß sie quasi reibungslos liefen.


----------



## filiale (7. August 2013)

Die Klemmung des Vorbau braucht ein Mindestmaß sonst reißt er während der fahrt ab ! Daher kannst Du nicht einfach x Spacer drunterlegen. Das ist ein Racebike, daher hat es ein niedriges Steuerrohr. Du kannst lediglich einen steileren Vorbau montieren oder einen Lenker mit Rise.

Zum Putzen kannst Du normalen Reiniger verwenden, z.B. Motorradreiniger, gibt es bei Polo oder Louis. Kostet wenig und funktioniert prächtig. Entfernt Öl und Schmutz. Nehme ich seit Jahren für alles. Zum Reinigen nur einen Pinsel mit fließend Wasser nehmen. Mit dem Schwamm verreibst Du trotz viel fließend Wasser aus dem Gartenschlauch den Schlamm und das wirkt wie Schmiergelpapier.

Have fun.


----------



## Max_V (8. August 2013)

- oder Gabel raus und verkaufen und dir eine neue ungekürzte kaufen...(ist aber die teuerste Variante weil der Wertverlust imens ist.)
- oder eine Vorbauerhöhung kaufen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Dann werd ich mich an die Hubers ranwagen müssen.


----------



## Paperman2012 (8. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Ich muss sagen, man wird hier als neuer User sehr gut aufgenommen! 

  Bei meinen Tagestouren stört mich die tiefe Steuereinheit nicht, zum großen Teil fahre ich auch Racestrecken. Ich bin nur gespannt wenn die erste Albentour ansteht, was der Rücken danach sagt . Falls es nicht geht tendiere ich eher zur Vorbauerhöhung.

  Ich habe mir jetzt einmal F100 Bikereiniger und einen Motorradreiniger bestellt, um beide Methoden zu Vergleichen. 
@filiale muss das ein bestimmter Pinsel sein oder reicht ein Mahlerpinsel mit feinen Borsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. August 2013)

Normaler Pinsel reicht aus. Am Besten einen der geknickt ist ! Desweiteren ist es wichtig dass Du das Metallstück das die Pinselhaare einklemmt, mit einem Panzerband/Gaffertape umwickelst. Wenn Du sonst mit dem Metall beim Putzen an den Rahmen und die Teile kommst, könnte es Kratzer geben.

Alternativ nehmen viele einen Rundpinsel. Der ist zwar nicht geknickt, aber der hat immer einen Plastikring um die Pinselhaare zusammen zu halten (die geraden Pinsel haben wie oben geschrieben sehr oft Metall). Somit gibt es auch keine Kratzer.


----------



## filiale (8. August 2013)

Den Reiniger am Besten in eine Sprühflasche füllen, dann das Bike mit dem Gartenschlauch naß machen, nicht der harte Strahl sondern die normale Regenbrause, damit löst Du den Schmutz an, dann den Reiniger drauf, 2 Minuten warten und dann mit den Pinsel und der Brause schön abwischen.


----------



## Max_V (9. August 2013)

Ich mach fast alles mit Dr. Wack sprich F100: Kettenreinigen..Ölen..Ramenreinigen.

Bin Top zufrieden.


----------



## filiale (9. August 2013)

Der F100 ist zu teuer für das was er kann. Der grüne Polo-Motorradreiniger (nicht das Gel sondern der flüssige) macht das genauso gut. Hole ich mir im 10 Liter Behälter. Hält in der Regel mehrere Jahre...kann man für vieles verwenden...


----------



## Max_V (9. August 2013)

Ist klar  normale Schmierseife mit einem Tropfen Fettlöser funkt auch tadellos und ist das günstigste, ist halt unser Hobby..


----------



## log11 (9. August 2013)

Hallo Skeen Fahrer,

ich hab mir nun auch ein aktuelles Skeen gegönnt. Mal eine Frage zum Thema Zugführung für das Schaltwerk unter dem Tretlager.
Der Zug liegt Original so nah am Kettenblatt, daß man das so eigentlich nicht lassen kann.
Ich habe es provisorisch erstmal so gelöst, daß ich einen Kabelbinder an der Zugführung des Umwerfers durchgeführt habe und damit den Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk fixiere. ( siehe Bild)
Zusätzlich hab ich 2 Schichten schwarzes Isoband druntergeklebt, da ich mir vorstellen kann, daß der Zug am Rahmen scheuert.

Frage: Gibts dafür ne elegantere Lösung? Wie habt Ihr das gemacht.
Danke.


----------



## filiale (9. August 2013)

Im Slide Thread gibt es dazu Lösungsscenarien da der Zug dort genauso blöd verlegt ist.


----------



## log11 (9. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Im Slide Thread gibt es dazu Lösungsscenarien da der Zug dort genauso blöd verlegt ist.



Ich danke Dir für den Hinweis. Werd mal suchen ob ich dazu was finden kann. Wie man das werksseitig so verlegen kann ist mir echt schleierhaft.


----------



## log11 (9. August 2013)

@ filiale, Du meinst diesen Beitrag?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10640572&postcount=3116

Die Öse gibt es so beim Skeen leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. August 2013)

Seite 95 und 105 und ein Bild mit Korrektur vom user SouzA auf Seite 40 ( Album), der muß leicht schräg laufen und den Halter drehen.


----------



## log11 (10. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Seite 95 und 105 und ein Bild mit Korrektur vom user SouzA auf Seite 40 ( Album), der muß leicht schräg laufen und den Halter drehen.



Du meinst den Halter um 180 Grad rumdrehen und den Seilzug des Umwerfers in die, vom Kettenblatt entfernte Führung einfädeln? Was bring das für einen Vorteil, außer das die leere Führung dann als Halterung für den Schaltzug dienen würde?

PS: Ich vermute Du meinst die Montage wie folgt? :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/981210


----------



## filiale (10. August 2013)

Korrekt. Vorteil: Das "Drahtseil" wird länger zwischen Tretlager und Schwinge geführt und kann somit nicht an der Schwinge scheuern. Und das ist nur möglich wenn Du die "lange flache Führung" des Halter verwendest und nicht so wie original die "kurze hohe Führung" des Halters.

Desweitern kannst Du dann mit dem Kabelbinder den anderen Schaltzug an der "kurzen hohen Führung" besfestigen ohne dass das Drahtseil vom Umwerfer dort durchläuft. Allerdings nur ganz leicht befestigen weil sich der Schaltzug aufgrund der Schwingenbewegung ebenfalls leicht bewegen können muß.

Das Gesamtkonzept ist undurchdacht von Radon. Viele habe komplett umgebaut und steuern den Umwerfer von oben an...


----------



## log11 (10. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Korrekt. Vorteil: Das "Drahtseil" wird länger zwischen Tretlager und Schwinge geführt und kann somit nicht an der Schwinge scheuern. Und das ist nur möglich wenn Du die "lange flache Führung" des Halter verwendest und nicht so wie original die "kurze hohe Führung" des Halters.
> 
> Desweitern kannst Du dann mit dem Kabelbinder den anderen Schaltzug an der "kurzen hohen Führung" besfestigen ohne dass das Drahtseil vom Umwerfer dort durchläuft. Allerdings nur ganz leicht befestigen weil sich der Schaltzug aufgrund der Schwingenbewegung ebenfalls leicht bewegen können muß.
> 
> Das Gesamtkonzept ist undurchdacht von Radon. Viele habe komplett umgebaut und steuern den Umwerfer von oben an...



Ich habe es gerade mal probiert. Wenn ich den Zughalter um ein Loch verschiebe (lange Seite ist von den Kettenblättern weiter entfernt) und den Schaltzug durch die lange Führung fädele (Zug läuft dann leicht schräg) dann schleift bei Skeen der Schaltbaudenzug des Umwerfers am Rahmen. Das kann so def. nicht gedacht sein. 
Ich meine die Montage genau so, wie es hier auf dem Bild zu sehen ist:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/981210

Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler? Ich habe am Skeen natürlich den "rohen" Baudenzug ohne Tülle, so wie es auf meinem Bild zu sehen ist.
Für mein Verständnis müsste der Zughalter genau entgegengesetzt aufgebaut sein, um den Umwerferzug vernünftig an der Krümmung des Tretlagergehäuses vorbeizuführen.
Wie siehst Du das, filiale?

DANKE für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## filiale (10. August 2013)

Du hast schon Recht, meiner Meinung nach ist der Halter spiegelverkehrt aufgebaut. Ich bin damals auch dran verzweifelt und hab mich über die Unkenntnis des Konstrukteurs geärgert (alles Theoretiker, nie selbst probiert)

Jetzt läuft mein "Drahtseil" sehr schräg...dafür scheuert es nirgends mehr...die rote Linie ist die aktuelle Drahtseilführung. Das Blaue habe ich weggeschnitten damit die andere Schaltzughülle vom hinteren Schaltwerk nicht daran scheuert. Man kann es aber auch dranlassen und nutzen um den Schaltzug per Kabelbinder vom Kettenblatt wegzubekommen.


----------



## filiale (10. August 2013)

Wer Angst hat vorm wegschneiden, von Campagnolo gibt es Ersatz...(bei Rose)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (10. August 2013)

Hatte noch keine Sec. ein Problem mit der Verlegungsart des Schaltwerk. Es hat sich noch nie ans kl.Kettenblatt gelegt und gescheuert oder sonstwas.
Der des Umwerfer, hat mir das Plastikteil fast duchgescheuert(aus der Führung gesprungen und...) Dann hab ich eine Führung mit dem dünnsten Jagwire gemacht und jetzt passt es.






Keine Angst, das Teil gibt es auch bei H&S zu kaufen...http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14118/zugfuehrung-smsp18-m.html für sagenhafte 25ct.


----------



## log11 (10. August 2013)

@Max_V, danke für Deine Ausführungen. DIe Lösung mit dem dünnen Jagwire gefällt mir gut.
Ich habe es jetzt für mich anders gelöst.
Den Zughalter hab ich nun verschoben und zusätzlich eine Schaltzughülle montiert und kurz vor dem Zughalter mit mehreren Schichten schwarzen Isoband den Rahmen geschützt. (siehe Bild)
In den Zughalter hab ich seitlich ein kleines Loch gebohrt um den Schaltwerkzug mit einem Kabelbinder ein wenig fixieren zu können. Dieser ist nicht fest angezogen, so daß sich beim Ein/ Ausfedern der Zug noch bewegen kann. Sicherheitshalber hab ich an dem Kabelbinder den Zug noch mit Isoband geschützt.
Mal sehn wie sich das bewährt und ob sich da im Laufe der Zeit was durchscheuert. Wenn dann ist es jedenfalls erstmal nur das Isoband was ja nicht das Problem ist. 
Wenn ich mal ganz viel Zeit habe, bastel ich mir da vielleicht mal nen Halter selber, bei dem man nicht mit Kabelbinder arbeiten muss.


Haltet Ihr die Konstruktion für brauchbar?


----------



## filiale (10. August 2013)

Max, das ist das falsche Teil, bei H&S gibt es das nicht. Schau mal genau hin.


----------



## filiale (10. August 2013)

log, das entspricht meinem Vorschlag...ich bin damit jetzt 5TKM gefahren, das hält garantiert. Mit der Kabelbinderlösung könnte es bei Dir Probleme geben. Wenn es einfedert wird der Schaltwerkzug ganz schön gestreckt. Laß mal Luft aus dem Dämpfer sodass Du komplett einfederst und schau Dir an in wie weit das ausreicht.
Die Züge verrutschen im Laufe der KM immer mal ein paar mm, daher kann es sein dass es mal zu stramm wird. Du brauchst definitv Luft zum Einfedern !


----------



## log11 (10. August 2013)

@filiale, ja ich hatte das Durchfedern mit drucklosen Dämpfer getestet. War kein Problem, der Schaltbowdenzug verschiebt sich dann durch den Kabelbinder um mehrere cm so wie es sein sollte.
Damit dürfte das kein Problem sein nehme ich an.


----------



## log11 (12. August 2013)

Weiß von Euch eigentlich jemand, ob an dem aktuellen Skeen 8.0 standardmäßig die Formula Rx Tune Bj.2013 verbaut ist?
Diese soll ja die sg. Enhanced Caliper Technology (ECT) haben. -> größerer Abstand der Bremsbeläge zur Scheibe.
Ich frag so gezielt, da ich beim Skeen immer mal wieder leicht schleifende Bremsen (zing zing zing) in schnell gefahrenen Kurven habe. Allerdings sind die auch noch nicht richtig eingebremst nach 40km.
Die Einbremsprozedur (aus 30km/h ca 50mal hart runterbremsen) werd ich in den nächsten Tagen mal machen.


----------



## Sixday86 (12. August 2013)

Ja die sind verbaut. Aber quitschen und schleifen in den Kurven tun sie trotzdem. Ich hab jetzt die XTR Scheiben und Organische Beläge von Swissstop drauf und nun is Ruhe.


----------



## Sixday86 (12. August 2013)

Und beim einbremsen bitte nicht "hart runterbremsen" sondern so bremsen das du trotzdem noch rollst weil sonst entsteht weniger Wärme.


----------



## log11 (12. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Ja die sind verbaut. Aber quitschen und schleifen in den Kurven tun sie trotzdem. Ich hab jetzt die XTR Scheiben und Organische Beläge von Swissstop drauf und nun is Ruhe.



Danke für den Hinweis. Passen denn in die Formula Rx problemlos die XTR Scheiben oder musstest Du noch was umbauen? 
Vor allem würde mich interessieren, wie man mit reinem Scheibentausch das Schleifproblem lösen kann. Der Abstand Belag-Scheibe dürfte sich doch dadurch nicht ändern. Oder sind die Shimano Scheiben einfach nur verwindungssteifer?


----------



## Max_V (12. August 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Passen denn in die Formula Rx problemlos die XTR Scheiben oder musstest Du noch was umbauen?
> Vor allem würde mich interessieren, wie man mit reinem Scheibentausch das Schleifproblem lösen kann. Der Abstand Belag-Scheibe dürfte sich doch dadurch nicht ändern. Oder sind die Shimano Scheiben einfach nur verwindungssteifer?


Sind die Formula nicht einteilig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (12. August 2013)

@Max_V, ja die Formula sind einteilig. Warum fragst Du?


----------



## Max_V (12. August 2013)

Einteilige verziehen sich in der Therorie etwas mehr. Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler? Formulas sind bekannt für Geräusche..meine jedenfalls klangen fürchterlich. Ich bin jetzt froh um die komplette XT-Bremse. Obwohl der Biß der Formula bisher von keiner mir getesteten Bremsen erreicht wurde, ist die XT in meiner Kombi nahe dran und extrem standfest.


----------



## fissenid (12. August 2013)

HallO!

also ich fahre mein Skeen seit 2010 mit der "originalen" Bowdenzugführung. Nie ein Problem gehabt!

Der Schaltzug zum Schaltwerk läuft dicht am kleinen Zahnrad vorbei, aber es gab nie Probleme damit.

Hattet ihr damit Probleme, oder nur ANGST?


----------



## log11 (12. August 2013)

@fissenid, sagen wir mal Bedenken.  Die Lösung mit dem Kabelbinder und gebohrten Loch in der Zugführung (Seite16) funktionert tadellos. @Max_V, da könntest Du recht haben. Ich werd die Formula erstmal richtig einbremsen und dann schaun wir mal ob diese in den Kurven noch zirpt. Ist ja nicht viel und auch nur manchmal. Aber als bisher reiner HS33 Fahrer ist das schon ungewohnt.


----------



## filiale (12. August 2013)

Bei einem user hat die Schaltzugaußenhülle eine Riefe ins Tretlager gescheuert. Bei mir wurde der Schaltzung angescheuert. Andere berichten auch davon...(hauptsächlich vom Slide da davon mehr verkauft wurden als das Skeen). Viele lesen hier mit und beheben das Problem stillschweigend.
Ist also schwierig zu sagen wie oft das vorgekommen ist.


----------



## zest (12. August 2013)

hab heute nachgeschaut
hab auch ne riefe in meinem tretlager
ist ein skeen 6.0


----------



## Max_V (12. August 2013)

Bei mir hat sich der innere Zug vom Umwerfer ausgehängt und im Plastik gescheuert, das habe ich dann behoben und seither kein Problem damit. Hätte anders vielleicht später auch auf dem Rahmen gescheuert.
Mit dem Bowdenzug vom Schaltwerk habe ich keinerlei Probleme in dem Jahr gehabt, trotz komisch anmutender Verlegung. Hab dann den Jagwire wieder gleich verlegt und auch nie ein Problem gehabt.

Mir kommen die Shimanoscheiben überhaupt etwas steifer vor als die Formulas, aber überzeug dich selbst. Sind es nur die lauten Schreigeräusche probier den Silencer von Swissstop, scheppert die Scheibe probier sie duch ziehen perfekt einzustellen und mach eine Dauerschleifabfahrt mit Abkühlrunde und schau dann nochmal.


----------



## filiale (12. August 2013)

Also wie Ihr seht, es gibt noch viele andere die das Problem der Zugverlegung haben. Es ist also nicht die Angst vor etwas das kommen könnte, sondern es ist faktisch schon da, das Problem.


----------



## log11 (12. August 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Mir kommen die Shimanoscheiben überhaupt etwas steifer vor als die Formulas, aber überzeug dich selbst. Sind es nur die lauten Schreigeräusche probier den Silencer von Swissstop, scheppert die Scheibe probier sie duch ziehen perfekt einzustellen und mach eine Dauerschleifabfahrt mit Abkühlrunde und schau dann nochmal.



Also das Bremsschleifen in der Kurve scheint nur die hintere Bremse zu sein. Hab es gerade nochmal getestet. Augenscheinlich ist der Abstand Scheibe zu den Bremsbelägen annähernd gleich. Die Schrauben der PM Aufnahme war seitens H&S mit nur 6Nm angezogen. Ich hab die gemäß Anleitung mit 9Nm nachgezogen.
Nachdem jetzigen Einbremsen qietscht allerdings die hintere Bremse wie ein Güterzug.Komischerweise jedoch erst kurz bevor ich zum Stehen komme. Also bei langsamer Fahrt. 
Noch ein paar Fragen dazu.
1. Ich hab mal was von Anphasen der Beläge gehört. Bringt das was gegen das Qietschen?
2. Ist es realistisch daß man mit ner Shimanoscheibe an einer Formula One Bremse keine Schleifgeräusche mehr hat die durchs Verwinden kommen?
3. Können sich beide Problemchen nach ein paar 100km mit der Formula One in Originalbestückung von alleine geben?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. August 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab mal was von Anphasen der Beläge gehört. Bringt das was gegen das Qietschen?
> 
> 2. Ist es realistisch daß man mit ner Shimanoscheibe an einer Formula One Bremse keine Schleifgeräusche mehr hat die durchs Verwinden kommen?
> 
> ...



1. ja soll es, manchmal bringt es was, manchmal aber auch nicht, probiers aus, kostet nix außer 5 Minuten.

2. eher unwahrscheinlich

3. bei mir ist das quietschen von alleine weggegangen. das schleifen ist noch da, aber nur vorne, seit mehreren 100km, mal ist es auch weg. meistens tritt es direkt nach einem downhill auf (wenn alles durchgeschüttelt wird) , wenn man danach ein paar hundert meter locker weiter fährt geht es von alleine weg weil sich die beläge wieder gesetzt haben.


----------



## Sixday86 (12. August 2013)

Die Scheiben sind einfach besser verarbeitet, haben eine viel glattere Oberfläche. Das wechseln der Scheiben alleine bringt nichts, Sintermetallbeläge müssen vorher Warm gefahren werden damit sie Geräuschfrei sind aber ständig Wärme haben sie meist nur in Einsatzgebieten wie DH. Müssen also auch getauscht werden am besten gleich auf Organisch. Diese Verschleißen zwar schneller aber machen keine Geräusche. Mit den Zweiteiligen Scheiben von Formula bekommt ihr zwar das "zing zing" in den kurven weg weil diese steifer sind aber das quitschen bleibt. Und finger weg von Silencerspray.. totaler quatsch, bringt überhaupt nichts und wenn dann nur kurzzeitig. Der Tausch von Formula Scheiben auf Shimano Scheiben kann ohne irgendwelche Änderungen an den Bremsen vorgenommen werden.


----------



## Sixday86 (12. August 2013)

Hier könnt ihr euch übrigens auch noch belesen was das problem angeht. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=524194


----------



## log11 (12. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Die Scheiben sind einfach besser verarbeitet, haben eine viel glattere Oberfläche. Das wechseln der Scheiben alleine bringt nichts, Sintermetallbeläge müssen vorher Warm gefahren werden damit sie Geräuschfrei sind aber ständig Wärme haben sie meist nur in Einsatzgebieten wie DH. Müssen also auch getauscht werden am besten gleich auf Organisch. Diese Verschleißen zwar schneller aber machen keine Geräusche. Mit den Zweiteiligen Scheiben von Formula bekommt ihr zwar das "zing zing" in den kurven weg weil diese steifer sind aber das quitschen bleibt. Und finger weg von Silencerspray.. totaler quatsch, bringt überhaupt nichts und wenn dann nur kurzzeitig. Der Tausch von Formula Scheiben auf Shimano Scheiben kann ohne irgendwelche Änderungen an den Bremsen vorgenommen werden.



Die originalen Formula Rx Beläge sind angeblich organisch.

http://www.bike24.de/p144663.html
@ Sixday86, das deckt sich nicht so ganz mit Deinen Anmerkungen. 
Kann natürlich sein daß es bei den organischen Belägen auch Unterschiede gibt. Wobei es mir bei der Formula jetzt beim testen komischerweise so vorkam, als würde das Quietschen weniger wenn sie warm ist. Würde ja Sinterbeläge sprechen.


Also wenn ich was wechseln sollte, dann will ich das "zing zing" in der Kurve loswerden und möglichst das Quietschen beim Bremsen.


----------



## Sixday86 (12. August 2013)

Es gibt Sintermetallbeläge und Organische von Formula. Bei mir waren eben Sintermetallbeläge dabei. Kannst Du aber auch an der Farbe der Beläge erkennen was Du drauf hast. Bestell Dir am besten erst einmal, wenn Du sie denn noch nicht hast,  die Organischen Swissstop Beläge und probiere es mit den. Wenn das quitschen noch da ist müssen leider auch andere Scheiben her. Ich hab eben gleich beides gewechselt. Würde mich aber mal interessieren ob der Belagwechsel reicht um die Geräusche weg zu bekommen. Auch wenn schon viele Leute hier geschrieben haben das es wohl mit dem Belagwechsel alleine nicht getan ist.


----------



## filiale (12. August 2013)

Das quietschen ist bei mir mit den koolstop organisch verschwunden. Scheibe noch original Formula. Allerdings ist das Schleifen noch da. Mal mehr mal gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (13. August 2013)

Dann müsste eine günstige zweiteilige Scheibe mit Swissstop wohl reichen.


----------



## log11 (13. August 2013)

Ich werd wohl mal die SLX SM-RT67 mit der Formula probieren. Wisst Ihr ob das problemlos passt oder ob die Bremszange mit den Nieten der zweiteiligen SLX Scheibe kollidiert?


----------



## Sixday86 (13. August 2013)

Davon kann ich Dir nur abraten wenn Du keine Organischen Belege drin hast. Hab es auch versucht und es wurde nur noch lauter.. Einbau geht problemlos.


----------



## log11 (13. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Davon kann ich Dir nur abraten wenn Du keine Organischen Belege drin hast. Hab es auch versucht und es wurde nur noch lauter.. Einbau geht problemlos.



OK also passt das von den Abmessungen der Scheibe auch in Hinsicht auf die Nieten der zweiteiligen Scheibe.
Ich werd nachher mal schaun ob das organische oder gesinterte Beläge sind.
Ist das auf den ersten Blick erkennbar?


----------



## Max_V (13. August 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> OK also passt das von den Abmessungen der Scheibe auch in Hinsicht auf die Nieten der zweiteiligen Scheibe.
> Ich werd nachher mal schaun ob das organische oder gesinterte Beläge sind.
> Ist das auf den ersten Blick erkennbar?


Ab und an steht es auf den Belägen direkt drauf, mit einem Kürzel oder sonst mit der Teilenummer. Meistens erkennt man es jedoch bei fachgerechter Benutzung der Bremse kaum mehr...


----------



## log11 (13. August 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ab und an steht es auf den Belägen direkt drauf, mit einem Kürzel oder sonst mit der Teilenummer. Meistens erkennt man es jedoch bei fachgerechter Benutzung der Bremse kaum mehr...




Ich hatte gerade mal die Beläge draußen. Anbei mal ein paar Fotos, ich kann aufgrund der Optik und der Zahl leider nicht sagen ob das Organische oder Sinterbeläge sind.


----------



## Sixday86 (13. August 2013)

Also so auf Anhieb würde ich sagen das es Organische Beläge sind aber zu 100% kann ich das so auch nicht feststellen. Is vllt nicht die günstigste Variante aber Bremsbeläge kann man ja immer gebrauchen: kauf die Organischen Swissstop und probier es. Wenns nicht klappt, hol dir die Scheiben dazu.


----------



## log11 (13. August 2013)

@Sixday86, danke für Deine Einschätzung. Heut abend hab ich noch einige Versuche gemacht. Fakt ist, die vordere Formula läuft perfekt rund, die hintere schleift ab und zu.
Ich hab mir dann mit Taschenlampe mal die Scheibe angeschaut. Hinten hab ich nen leichten Schlag in der Scheibe. Mal schaun ob ich das in ner ruhigen Minute mit der Hand wieder hingebogen bekommen. Ich denke wenn die 160mm am Heck keinen Schlag mehr hat, dann wird die Formula schleiffrei laufen.
Das Thema Bremsenqietschen ist natürlich ne andere "Baustelle".


----------



## Max_V (13. August 2013)

Mein Tip...für Touren habe ich immer ein Paar benutzte fast fertige Beläge mit für den Notfall. Neue könnten oft ein kleines EinbauProblem auf der Tour machen, zuviel Befüllung usw.
Benutze diese doch als Notfallkit und kauf dir ein neues Paar bei dem du weißt was es ist.


----------



## log11 (14. August 2013)

@Max_V, ja das ist sicher empfehlenswert. Erstmal muss ich jedoch sehen, wie ich die hintere Scheibe gerade bekomme. Diese muss an einer Stelle minimal nach außen.
Mit der Hand hab ich das bisher nicht geschafft und mit ner Zange o.ä. traue ich mich da ehrlich gesagt nicht ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (14. August 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @_Max_V_, ja das ist sicher empfehlenswert. Erstmal muss ich jedoch sehen, wie ich die hintere Scheibe gerade bekomme. Diese muss an einer Stelle minimal nach außen.
> Mit der Hand hab ich das bisher nicht geschafft und mit ner Zange o.ä. traue ich mich da ehrlich gesagt nicht ran.


Dafür gibt es ein Werkzeug oder nächstes mal bei einem x-beliebigen Händler vorbeifahren...5 in die Hand drücken und fragen ob er schnell mal kurz biegt..

Ansonsten ein Tuch darüber und mit der Zange eher Stege als Reibfläche biegen..


----------



## Sixday86 (14. August 2013)

Definitiv keine Zange! Deine Kraft schätzt du besser mit den Händen ab. Einfach bisschen mit den Daumen gegen drücken. Mehr Hebelkraft brauchst du dort nicht aufbringen.


----------



## Max_V (14. August 2013)

Naja, jeder hat sein Wekzeug und seine Methoden. 

Die Bikeindustrie stellt sich das so vor....für ca.18


----------



## log11 (14. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Definitiv keine Zange! Deine Kraft schätzt du besser mit den Händen ab. Einfach bisschen mit den Daumen gegen drücken. Mehr Hebelkraft brauchst du dort nicht aufbringen.



Das funktioniert sicher wunderbar wenn man nach innen drücken muss. ( in Richtung Speichen bzw. Nabe)
Bei mir muss ich jedoch nach außen drücken und da kommt man mit der Hand recht schlecht hin. (zwischen Speichen und Bremsscheibe)
Man kann da zwar dazwischen fassen, aufgrund des ungeünstigen Winkels aber nur schlecht Kraft aufbauen. 
Ich hoffe die Beschreibung war verständlich.


----------



## Sixday86 (14. August 2013)

Versteh schon was du meinst aber ein einfaches ziehen mit den Fingern reicht auch. Die Scheibe schleift etwas an den Bremsbelägen, wir sprechen hier im millimeterbereich das bekommst locker gezogen bei dem dünnen Bremsscheibchen.. Das sind max. 10min Arbeit. Und wenn es absolut nicht hin haut nimm die Beläge nochmal raus und drück die Kolben zurück vllt haste Glück und die Kolben stellen sich beim nächsten mal auf die "umwucht" ein.


----------



## filiale (14. August 2013)

Wenn es ganz genau sein muß, Bremsscheibe abbauen und auf eine Glasscheibe legen, dann kannst Du es 100% richten (auf der Tischkante geht das abbiegen sehr leicht)


----------



## log11 (15. August 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> ....
> Mir kommen die Shimanoscheiben überhaupt etwas steifer vor als die Formulas, aber überzeug dich selbst. Sind es nur die lauten Schreigeräusche probier den Silencer von Swissstop, scheppert die Scheibe probier sie duch ziehen perfekt einzustellen und mach eine Dauerschleifabfahrt mit Abkühlrunde und schau dann nochmal.



Um nochmal kurz auf Dein Zitat einzugehen Max_V.
Ich hab vorhin mit nem Meßschieber mal die Stärke der Formula Rx Scheibe nachgemessen. 1,85mm dürften es demnach sein. Das ist doch exakt die Stärke der Shimano Scheiben (nicht Ice Tech). Von daher bezweifel ich ein wenig, daß die Shimanos generell steifer sind. Vielleicht durch die zweiteilige Bauart, ok.
Wisst Ihr wieviel breiter der Luftspalt zwischen Belag und Scheibe bei den Shimano Bremsen (SLX M675) ist? Würde mich mal interessieren. Bin jetzt fast soweit die Formula Bremsen durch die M675 zu ersetzen und die Scheiben zu lassen. Müsste ja eigentlich auch ganz gut gehen, oder?


PS: Die hintere Scheibe hab ich durch Eure Tipps mit der Hand gerad gebogen bekommen. Läuft nun schleiffrei.*top*


----------



## filiale (15. August 2013)

Die Dicke der Bremsscheibe hat nichts mehr der Steifigkeit zu tun. Das Material ist entscheidend.


----------



## log11 (15. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Dicke der Bremsscheibe hat nichts mehr der Steifigkeit zu tun. Das Material ist entscheidend.



Sagen wir mal die Dicke des Materials hat nur bedingt was mit der Steifigkeit zu tun.   Ist das nicht immer Edelstahl, zumindest bei den einteiligen Standardscheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (15. August 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt fast soweit die Formula Bremsen durch die M675 zu ersetzen und die Scheiben zu lassen. Müsste ja eigentlich auch ganz gut gehen, oder?



Klar geht das aber es ist erstens mehr aufwand und zweitens Kostenintensiver als Scheiben und Belag zu wechseln was dein Problem ebenso lösen würde.


----------



## log11 (15. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Klar geht das aber es ist erstens mehr aufwand und zweitens Kostenintensiver als Scheiben und Belag zu wechseln was dein Problem ebenso lösen würde.



Da geb ich dir prinzipiell recht. Aber ich sehe es inzwischen aus einer etwas anderen Perspektive. 
1.Mit der Shimano Bremse muss ich nicht alle 1-2 Jahre die Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln und vor allem weniger Angst vor Undichtigkeiten haben. 
2.Außerdem ist der Spalt zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe größer, so daß Schleifgeräusche unwahrscheinlicher sind.
3.Die Formula One dürfte man für einen ähnlichen oder besseren Kurs verkaufen können, was die M675 kosten wird.

Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Sixday86 (15. August 2013)

Kann ich Dir so gar nicht sagen, schau dir doch einfach mal ein paar beendete Angebote bei eBay an.


----------



## filiale (15. August 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal die Dicke des Materials hat nur bedingt was mit der Steifigkeit zu tun.   Ist das nicht immer Edelstahl, zumindest bei den einteiligen Standardscheiben?



Kommt auf die Legierung an...


----------



## Max_V (15. August 2013)

Also ich habe die 2012 XT (Komlpett IceTec...Scheibe&Beläge[und die metallisch]) und die SLX ist eigendlich Baugleich nur etwas schwerer....ich liebe sie und kann sie von meiner Seite uneigeschränkt empfehlen.
Das Non plus ultra sollte die Kombi: XTR-Hebel mit XT-Sattel sein, da der XTR-Sattel durch die Gewichtsreduzierung etwas zu weich geraten ist.

Ja. Filiale hat vollkomen Recht:
-Stahl =nicht gleich= Stahl

Ob es die Sandwichbauweise ist? *jain* aber etwas geschichtetes ist oft steifer.


----------



## log11 (16. August 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Also ich habe die 2012 XT (Komlpett IceTec...Scheibe&Beläge[und die metallisch]) und die SLX ist eigendlich Baugleich nur etwas schwerer....ich liebe sie und kann sie von meiner Seite uneigeschränkt empfehlen.
> Das Non plus ultra sollte die Kombi: XTR-Hebel mit XT-Sattel sein, da der XTR-Sattel durch die Gewichtsreduzierung etwas zu weich geraten ist.
> 
> Ja. Filiale hat vollkomen Recht:
> ...



Ja Deine Meinung zur XT Bremse liest man viel im Netz. Und die 40g Unterschied pro Bremse zur SLX kann ich getrost verkraften, dafür kostet die M675 für VR/HR auch 45-50 weniger als die XT Bremse aus 2013.
Nenn XTR Griff an einem XT Sattel ist sicher was feines, allerdings ist mir das preislich doch ein wenig zu viel des Guten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (17. August 2013)

Sorry, ich bin da ein wenig zu überschwänglich... ich weiß. Ich bin generell etwas Shimpansenbegeistert, denke mir immer die hatten lange Zeit, gute Produkte zu entwickeln...wenn auch nicht immer alles perfekt war, aber immer gut und einigermasen sorgfältig weiterentwickelt.


Hat die Hubers jemand selbst eingebaut oder einbauen lassen? Beim Selbsteinbau auch Fotos für uns gemacht?

Wenn ihr dem Skeen einen anderen Dämpfer verpassen würdet. Welcher wäre das?


----------



## filiale (17. August 2013)

Wer die Huber nicht selbst einbauen kann, der sollte auch für einen Platten Reifen zum Händler gehen. Es gibt nichts, aber auch wirklich nichts einfacheres als die Buchsen zu wechseln.


----------



## Max_V (17. August 2013)

Bis auf die Federung war/bin ich überall dran....aber da hab ich noch keine Schraube bewegt. Sorry, für die dumme Frage.


----------



## Sixday86 (18. August 2013)

Moinsen, sagt mal was für ne Reifenbreite fahrt ihr so mit eurem Skeen? Ich habe das 8.0 von 2013 (ich weiß nicht in wie fern sich die rahmen mit jahren unterscheiden) Ich würde mir gerne 2.4er Maxxis Reifen holen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Schleiffrei am Rahmen vorbei laufen wenn da mal etwas mehr Matsch dran hängt. Bestimmt kann mir einer von euch mehr dazu sagen..


----------



## fissenid (18. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Moinsen, sagt mal was für ne Reifenbreite fahrt ihr so mit eurem Skeen? Ich habe das 8.0 von 2013 (ich weiß nicht in wie fern sich die rahmen mit jahren unterscheiden) Ich würde mir gerne 2.4er Maxxis Reifen holen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Schleiffrei am Rahmen vorbei laufen wenn da mal etwas mehr Matsch dran hängt. Bestimmt kann mir einer von euch mehr dazu sagen..



Hallo,

Ich hatte für meinen Alpencross den HansDampf in 2,3 montiert (siehe Fotoalbum). Geht knapp in den Hinterbau. Kleine Steinchen Schleifen dann am Rahmen und machen dir Macken rein.
Matsch setzt auch den Hinterbau direkt zu.....

Also es ist knapp..... Aber nichts für den matschigen Herbst....


----------



## Max_V (18. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Moinsen, sagt mal was für ne Reifenbreite fahrt ihr so mit eurem Skeen? Ich habe das 8.0 von 2013 (ich weiß nicht in wie fern sich die rahmen mit jahren unterscheiden) Ich würde mir gerne 2.4er Maxxis Reifen holen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Schleiffrei am Rahmen vorbei laufen wenn da mal etwas mehr Matsch dran hängt. Bestimmt kann mir einer von euch mehr dazu sagen..



Auf welcher Felgenbreite? Die macht dann auch wieder mm aus.

2.4er Contis sollten gehen, aber die bauen extrem schmal und Schwalbes Hans Dampf in 2.35" laut fissenid, aber 2.4 Maxxis?
Versuch mal in der Reifenabteilung des Forums oder MaxxiHotline jemand zu finden der dir die Breite in mm mit der für dich passenden Felgenmaulweite durchgibt und errechne dir den Unterschied.


----------



## Farmerbob (19. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich werde mir für mein Skeen 7.0 jetzt wohl neue Laufräder bauen lassen. Ich fahre 2,4 " X-King und dieser ist auf der Felge bei wenig Bar einfach zu schwammig in Kurven.
Ich tendiere zu den WTB Frequency i23, hat mit denen vielleicht schon einer Erfahrung gesammelt?
Auch habe ich vor mal tubeless zu probieren .

Ich möchte in nächster Zeit auch eine neue Gabel für mein Rad besorgen. Deshalb meine Frage was fahrt Ihr für Gabeln?? Ich habe vor Richtung 140-150 mm zu gehen (mit Absenkung denke ich). Fährt wer von euch eine solche Gabel und kann mir kurz (gerne auch per PM) einen Erfahrungsbericht bezüglich der Fahreigenschaften geben.

Bis wie viel mm ist das Skeen eigentlich freigegeben, habe bisher leider nichts gefunden.

Gruß & Danke.


----------



## Max_V (19. August 2013)

Farmerbob schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich werde mir für mein Skeen 7.0 jetzt wohl neue Laufräder bauen lassen. Ich fahre 2,4 " X-King und dieser ist auf der Felge bei wenig Bar einfach zu schwammig in Kurven.
> Ich tendiere zu den WTB Frequency i23, hat mit denen vielleicht schon einer Erfahrung gesammelt?
> ...



Ich glaube 140mm sind freigegeben..es gibt hier schon Skee-Talas-Fahrer.
Kannst du mir die Reifenbreite der 2.4 XKing abmessen? Fährst du die Orginalfelge? mit 19,5mm Maulweite?
In welcher Variante fährst du den XKing? Mit wieviel Druck?

Ich habe gerade meine erste Ausfahrt mit 2.2 MKII Prot. und XK Prot. tubless mit 1,8Bar hinter mir...ich meine ich könnte eigendlich noch weniger Druck fahren.


----------



## eiseC (21. August 2013)

"I'm in"! -> Skeen 8.0 für 1,799 EUR auf bike-discount zugeschlagen. Werde dann demnächst hoffentlich viel positives über das bike berichten


----------



## Sixday86 (21. August 2013)

Glückwunsch aber bisschen was musste wohl dran machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (21. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch aber bisschen was musste wohl dran machen..



Naja eigentlich nur Kleinkram. Wenn man mit der Formula Bremse glücklich ist eigentlich doch nur die Zugführung am Unterrohr. 
Und wenn die Buchsen mal fertig sind, dann kommen Huber Buchsen rein.


----------



## eiseC (21. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch aber bisschen was musste wohl dran machen..


 
Was ich als erstes machen werde sind meien Ergon GS 1 Griffe und specialized Henge Sattel dran machen  ansonsten habe ich "erstmal" nicht vor weiter dran rum zu schrauben sondern das bike zu ~genießen~


----------



## Farmerbob (22. August 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ich glaube 140mm sind freigegeben..es gibt hier schon Skee-Talas-Fahrer.
> Kannst du mir die Reifenbreite der 2.4 XKing abmessen? Fährst du die Orginalfelge? mit 19,5mm Maulweite?
> In welcher Variante fährst du den XKing? Mit wieviel Druck?
> 
> Ich habe gerade meine erste Ausfahrt mit 2.2 MKII Prot. und XK Prot. tubless mit 1,8Bar hinter mir...ich meine ich könnte eigendlich noch weniger Druck fahren.


 
Würde mich gerne über einen Fahrbericht von einem der Talas-Fahrer, oder auch von anderen Gabeln mit mehr Federweg freuen.

Ich fahre noch die 19,5 mm Felgen, diese werden allerdings bald gegen neue ausgetauscht, da ich mir neue Laufräder bauen lasse. (Maulweite 23mm)

Hier ein paar Bilder mit dem XKing 2,4. Der baut ähnlich breit auf die der Serienmäßige Rocket Ron, deshalb gibt es kein Problem mit dem Hinterbau.
















Ich hoffe das mit den Bildern hat geklappt, ich bekomme das nicht sonderlich gut hin mit Dropbox.
Was ich bisher geändert habe:
SLX-Bremse
Rock Shox Reverb
Sqlab 611 Active
Brave machine Pedale 
Crank Brothers Vorbau (80mm)
Lockout entfernt
X-King 2,4 Racesport
Decals entfernt

Was folgt: 
Laufradsatz (Tune King/Kong - WTB Frequenxy i23 - Sapim XRay)
DMR Vault
2,4 MK II Protection & 2,4 XKing Protection - hoffentlich tubeless bei mit dem neuen LRS


Gruß

PS: scheint wieder mal nicht geklappt zu haben mit den Bildern aus Dropbox, werde Sie später nochmal ordentlich einfügen.


----------



## eiseC (1. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem ich gestern mein skeen erhalten habe vom Händler zusammengeschraubt hab ich gleich die erste Tour gemacht. Was mich gewundert hat, ich hab die Einstellmöglichkeiten an der Gabel gesucht um laut CTD System zwischen den drei Stufen zu wählen. Rechts an der Gabel kann man nichts einstellen. Nur am Lenker gibt's den Lockout der allerdings nur in 2 verschiedenen Modi läuft bei denen ich auch keinen Unterschied feststellen konnte. Leider hatte mir der Händler die Bedienungsanleitungen nicht mitgegeben. Eigentlich sollten die doch beim bike dabei sein oder? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## hubschraubaer (1. September 2013)

Dat Original Skeen 8.0 hat kein Lockout.
Nur CTD.
Haste ne Resteteileedition ersteigert ?


----------



## eiseC (1. September 2013)

Also um nicht für noch mehr Verwirrung zu sorgen, hier mal ein paar Bilder der Gabel und Dämpfer. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es sich um einen Restposten handelt ... direkt bei bike discount bestellt und es soll sich um das SE 8.0 handeln 2013 Edition.

Wie gesagt das Problem ist ich kann an der Lenkerfernbedienung irgenwdie zur 2 Stufen wählen und merke auch keinen Unterschied auf die Gabeldämpfung


----------



## Sixday86 (1. September 2013)

Also mein Skeen 8.0 hat mit der Fernbedienung 3 Einraststufen. Auf dem Bild steht deine  Bedienung schon in der 2 Stufe bei der ersten liegen die Hebel komplett aneinander. Kann sein das du bissel an der Einstellschraube von der Fernbedienung drehen musst. Ich nehme an das die Rastung der Fernbedienung nicht mit der Rastung der Gabel übereinstimmt.


----------



## hubschraubaer (1. September 2013)

SE heißt spezial Edition.
Es sind somit andere Komponenten wie bei der ursprünglichen Version verbaut. Ob besser oder schlechter kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## eiseC (1. September 2013)

Gibt's ne Anleitung für die Gabel online?

Wie gesagt mich wundert das ich vom Händler der mir das Bike zusammen geschraubt habe KEINE Anleitung bekommen habe, normalerweise sollten doch für alle parts Anleitungen von Radon beiliegen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiseC (1. September 2013)

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/CTD_Remote_conversion_proc.htm

hier ist ne Anleitung für den Einbau aber nicht um die Remotefernbedienung richtig einzustellen, sollte es daran liegen (wovon ich ausgehe). 

Schade das es auch keinen wirklichen "Lock" mode gibt, sprich die Gabel ist selbst auf ebenem Gelände nicht steif und man tritt gelegentlich gerade wenn man den Berg anfährt in die Gable und verbläst Kraft. so zumindest mein Empfinden. Wie sieht's bei euch aus ?


----------



## kurt1 (1. September 2013)

was passiert 2014 mit dem Skeen?
wird es eine 27,5 ZOLL version geben?


----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

Radon sagte, daß es ein 29er geben soll. Von 27,5 war bisher keine Rede.


----------



## log11 (2. September 2013)

eiseC schrieb:


> http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/CTD_Remote_conversion_proc.htm
> 
> hier ist ne Anleitung für den Einbau aber nicht um die Remotefernbedienung richtig einzustellen, sollte es daran liegen (wovon ich ausgehe).
> 
> Schade das es auch keinen wirklichen "Lock" mode gibt, sprich die Gabel ist selbst auf ebenem Gelände nicht steif und man tritt gelegentlich gerade wenn man den Berg anfährt in die Gable und verbläst Kraft. so zumindest mein Empfinden. Wie sieht's bei euch aus ?



Sehe ich nicht so. Ich hab seit einigen Wochen das Skeen 8.0 und wenn der CTD Hebel richtig eingestellt ist, dann ist in Stellung Climb die Gabel in etwa so hart wie meine RS mit Lockout im Hardtail.
Mit dem Dämpfer verhält es sich bei mir genauso. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren über diese 3 Stufen, die sind schon recht gut gewählt.


----------



## eiseC (2. September 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Ich hab seit einigen Wochen das Skeen 8.0 und wenn der CTD Hebel richtig eingestellt ist, dann ist in Stellung Climb die Gabel in etwa so hart wie meine RS mit Lockout im Hardtail.
> Mit dem Dämpfer verhält es sich bei mir genauso. Ich kann mich nicht beschweren über diese 3 Stufen, die sind schon recht gut gewählt.


 

Tja da scheint bei mir wohl das Problem herzukommen. Wie gesagt ich habe nur 2 wirkliche einstellstufen, ne dritte gibt's nicht. Von daher ist entwender die Remotebedienung nicht richtig eingestellt oder aber die Verbindung zum CTD am Dämpfer nicht richtig. Also sollte beim "climb" mode die Gabel schon relativ star sein ? Ich habe bereits mal im forum geschaut und gegoogelt aber wirklich handfeste Werte oder dergleichen findet man nicht. Einige sagen es wäre normal das die Gabel egal in welchem mode nachgibt und es keinen richtigen "lock" gäbe, das wäre allerdings sehr unglücklich.


----------



## log11 (2. September 2013)

@ eiseC, meine RS ist bei aktiviertem Lockout auch nicht bretthart wie eine Starrgabel. Das soll sie aber auch nicht sein. 
Ja, in der Stellung Climb ist meine Fox Gabel relativ hart.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den Seilzug des CTD Hebels etwas genauer einstellen, so daß Du neben der Grundstellung (offen) noch 2 weiter Stufen mit dem silbernen Hebel (nach vorn) aktivieren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiseC (2. September 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @ eiseC, meine RS ist bei aktiviertem Lockout auch nicht bretthart wie eine Starrgabel. Das soll sie aber auch nicht sein.
> Ja, in der Stellung Climb ist meine Fox Gabel relativ hart.
> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den Seilzug des CTD Hebels etwas genauer einstellen, so daß Du neben der Grundstellung (offen) noch 2 weiter Stufen mit dem silbernen Hebel (nach vorn) aktivieren kannst.


 

Ich werds mal einstellen. Laut der Anleitung hier: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/CTD_Remote_conversion_proc.htm unter Unter Punkt 15 steht auch das man die Einstellung der Spannung direkt an der Remotebedienung ändern soll. Denke an der blauen Kappe selbst und dem Kabel brauch man nichts zu ändern (Spannung, Sitzposition etc.). Das sollte ja ab Werk richtig eingestellt sein.


----------



## eiseC (2. September 2013)

eiseC schrieb:


> Ich werds mal einstellen. Laut der Anleitung hier: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/CTD_Remote_conversion_proc.htm unter Unter Punkt 15 steht auch das man die Einstellung der Spannung direkt an der Remotebedienung ändern soll. Denke an der blauen Kappe selbst und dem Kabel brauch man nichts zu ändern (Spannung, Sitzposition etc.). Das sollte ja ab Werk richtig eingestellt sein.


 
Hab jetzt noch eine gute Anleitung gefunden:

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/Content/FRemote_Setup.html

Hoffe das wird helfen  Beim Händler angerufen der das bike zusammengeschraubt hat, Kommentar: "Also die Remotebedienung hatte schon von Anfang an nur zwei Stufen selbst als Sie noch nicht am Bautenzug befestigt war" .... Das klingt ja echt selbtsam ... hoffentlich ist die Bedienung nicht futsch.


----------



## filiale (2. September 2013)

Eventuell ist die Gabel ab Werk defekt. Das ist auch schon passiert. Die Gabel und Dämpferhersteller haben (egal welcher Hersteller), auch so ihre Qualitätsprobleme.


----------



## eiseC (2. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Eventuell ist die Gabel ab Werk defekt. Das ist auch schon passiert. Die Gabel und Dämpferhersteller haben (egal welcher Hersteller), auch so ihre Qualitätsprobleme.


 

Ich hoffe es liegt lediglich an der falschen Einstellung an der Remote Fernbedienung


----------



## eiseC (3. September 2013)

eiseC schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es liegt lediglich an der falschen Einstellung an der Remote Fernbedienung


 
Also gesten abend mal versucht an der Remotebedienung was zu machen aber ehrlich gesagt hatte dies "0" Auswirkung auf das Verhalten des Dämpfers. Was ich erreicht habe ist, dass ich fast die Remotebedienung auseinandergebaut hatte -> aber nicht mehr zusammen... eine Feder hängt etwas quer ... Naja es scheint wohl doch eher ein Problem am Dämpfer selbst zu sein der falsch eingestellt oder defekt  da bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als den Gang zum Händler und anschließend zurück an Radon zu senden. Schade ein paar Tage alt und schon muss ich es zur Wartung geben *grml*, dabei hätte ich gerne die folgenden sonnigen Tage auf'm bike ausgekostet.


----------



## log11 (3. September 2013)

eiseC schrieb:


> Also gesten abend mal versucht an der Remotebedienung was zu machen aber ehrlich gesagt hatte dies "0" Auswirkung auf das Verhalten des Dämpfers. Was ich erreicht habe ist, dass ich fast die Remotebedienung auseinandergebaut hatte -> aber nicht mehr zusammen... eine Feder hängt etwas quer ... Naja es scheint wohl doch eher ein Problem am Dämpfer selbst zu sein der falsch eingestellt oder defekt  da bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als den Gang zum Händler und anschließend zurück an Radon zu senden. Schade ein paar Tage alt und schon muss ich es zur Wartung geben *grml*, dabei hätte ich gerne die folgenden sonnigen Tage auf'm bike ausgekostet.



Du schreibst immer vom DÄMPFER, meinst Du die Fox Federgabel?
Ein Defekt ist natürlich nie auszuschließen, ich drück Dir die Daumen daß es jedoch nur ne Einstellungssache ist.
Das Skeen 8.0 ist echt ein feines Bike, seit ich das Teil besitze steht das HT eigentlich nur noch im Keller.


----------



## eiseC (3. September 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Du schreibst immer vom DÄMPFER, meinst Du die Fox Federgabel?
> Ein Defekt ist natürlich nie auszuschließen, ich drück Dir die Daumen daß es jedoch nur ne Einstellungssache ist.
> Das Skeen 8.0 ist echt ein feines Bike, seit ich das Teil besitze steht das HT eigentlich nur noch im Keller.


 
Ja die Fox Federgabel. Heute Abend bring ich das bike erstmal zum Händler und dann mal sehen was der sagt. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Max_V (4. September 2013)

Weiß jemand die genauen Daten/Maße der ganzen Lager?


----------



## eiseC (4. September 2013)

[UPDATE]

Gestern beim Händler gewesen. Ergebnis: Remotebedienung ist defekt. Natürlich ärgerlich, aber besser als Gabel defekt *hoff*.

Hier möchte ich direkt noch eine Lanze für den super Service bei Radon brechen. Angerufen -> Situation geschildert -> Heute geht die Remotebedienung raus und sollte morgen beim Händler ankommen. Top Service sag ich da nur 

Und wiedermal heißt es -> abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## DennisWausK (4. September 2013)

Hi,
ich habe in einem älterem Beitrag gelesen das eine Tuning wippe (für mehr Federweg) für das *Skeen* angedacht war.
Leider konnte ich nicht viel mehr zu diesem Thema herausfinden, daher meine Fragen.

- Gibt es eine Tuning Wippe für das Skeen?
- Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Umrüstung des Skeen's auf mehr Federweg?

mfg dennis






mfg Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (4. September 2013)

DennisWausK schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe in einem älterem Beitrag gelesen das eine Tuning wippe (für mehr Federweg) für das *Skeen* angedacht war.
> Leider konnte ich nicht viel mehr zu diesem Thema herausfinden, daher meine Fragen.
> 
> ...



Nein gibt es nicht...war mal angedacht aber dann von Radon verworfen und hier im Forum auch mitgeteilt.


----------



## DennisWausK (4. September 2013)

... ok, Danke für die Info!


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

Zur Info: Bodo Probst  entwickelt gerade eine Mördernaschine. Das Skeen 29" 100 Alu
wird nächstes Jahr präsentiert und ist aller Vorraussicht vor der Eurobike lieferbar.
Wir Glauben hier machen die 29 richtig Sinn
Im Race/CC. Bodo ist gespannt, ob es wieder das "schnellste Bike der Welt" wird. Wir planen auch ein 27.5 Slide und an den Swoops entwickelt Bodo auch schon wieder rum. Der Prototyp vom Nachfolger Spire ist da, unser Ebike ZR ist im Test und am Slide Hybrid ist Bodo auch dran. Das Black Sin soll auch als 27.5 kommen. Dann haben wir bald 120 Modelle!!!


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

Ach: 26 bleibt!!! Bodo hatte eine Marienerscheinung!!!


----------



## log11 (4. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ach: 26 bleibt!!! Bodo hatte eine Marienerscheinung!!!



 @Chris, dann finde ich sehr lobenswert! Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Skeen 8.0 und bin mit dem Bike TOP zufrieden. Gerade als sportliches Tourenbike ist es hervorragend geeignet.
Ob 26" oder 29", das sollte jeder letztlich nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben entscheiden. Ich bin beides längere Zeit zur Probe gefahren und bin bei 26" geblieben.
Mein HT kennt seit dem Skeen fast nur noch meinen Keller.


----------



## Max_V (4. September 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @_Chris_, dann finde ich sehr lobenswert! Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Skeen 8.0 und bin mit dem Bike TOP zufrieden. Gerade als sportliches Tourenbike ist es hervorragend geeignet.
> Ob 26" oder 29", das sollte jeder letztlich nach seinen persönlichen Vorlieben entscheiden. Ich bin beides längere Zeit zur Probe gefahren und bin bei 26" geblieben.
> Mein HT kennt seit dem Skeen fast nur noch meinen Keller.




Oh, ein Black in 27,5 gefällt mir gut...aber gegen mein Skeen. Dafür habe ich das zu personalisiert u. etwas erleichtert einfach gesagt zu lieb!

@ Chris:kannst du mir die Daten der gesamten Lager durchgeben?


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Oh, ein Black in 27,5 gefällt mir gut...aber gegen mein Skeen. Dafür habe ich das zu personalisiert u. etwas erleichtert einfach gesagt zu lieb!
> 
> @ Chris:kannst du mir die Daten der gesamten Lager durchgeben?



Dann dreht mir der Bodo den Hals um


----------



## Max_V (5. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Dann dreht mir der Bodo den Hals um



Dann muß ich wicklich:
a) die Billiglager kaufen und nachmessen?
b) ausbauen und und nachmessen?

Danke.


----------



## log11 (5. September 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Weiß jemand die genauen Daten/Maße der ganzen Lager?




 @Max, die Abmessungen der Lager vom Skeen sind doch hier im Thread meines Wissens schonmal gepostet worden. Alternativ sind dann Huberbuchsen eingebaut worden.
Ich find es aber auch gerade nicht, wäre aber auch an den Abmessungen interessiert.
Alternativ kann Dir das vielleicht Huber mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (5. September 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Dann muß ich wicklich:
> a) die Billiglager kaufen und nachmessen?
> b) ausbauen und und nachmessen?
> 
> Danke.



Hi, ich kann wenn Sie den Rahmen einschicken die Lager alle ersetzen lassen. Alternativ kann Herr Trimborn ihnen die Lagergrössen mitteilen.
Besser wäre es wenn wir da machen.


----------



## eiseC (5. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ach: 26 bleibt!!! Bodo hatte eine Marienerscheinung!!!


 
Don't fight the 26 !


----------



## fissenid (5. September 2013)

@log11: Buchsen sind nicht gleich der Lager!

Bei meinem alten QLT habe ich auch ausgebaut und dann bei DS Wälzlager mir gute neue bestellt. Dazu gibt es nen Threath!

Ich hätte ne Idee wie du an die Masse kommst .....
Ruf trimborn an und lass Dir die Masse durchgeben!


----------



## eiseC (5. September 2013)

Ich hab gestern ne kleine Runde gedreht ohne CTD (Remote ist unterwegs). Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist -> das Hinterrad schleift an der Bremse ... Mal im Stand das Rad hochgehoben und das Rinterrad gedreht und man hört es deutlich das die Scheibe wohl nicht eben ist sondern an einem Punkt schleift. Ist das normal am Anfang oder ebenfalls wieder ein Bauteil was ich reklamieren sollte ? Hab schon mehrfach gelesen im Forum, dass die Formula RX Bremsen Probleme bereiten, vorallem was Laufruhe und "quitsch" sound angeht. 

Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## filiale (5. September 2013)

Sattel neu ausrichten. Eventuell hat die Scheibe nen Schlag, kann man mit der Hand wieder vorsichtig gerade biegen (kein Scherz).


----------



## eiseC (5. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Sattel neu ausrichten. Eventuell hat die Scheibe nen Schlag, kann man mit der Hand wieder vorsichtig gerade biegen (kein Scherz).


 
Danke für den tip, aber ich als noch Frischling im MTB Bereich traue es mir nicht direkt zu die Bremsscheibe per Hand gerade zu biegen . Mal sehen ob ich ne Anleitung dazu finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. September 2013)

Dazu gibt es keine Anleitung...Du siehst ja von oben durch den Bremssattel hin durch und weißt auch wo es schleift. Also beide Schrauben vom Sattel lösen und neu ausrichten. Wenn Du das nicht schaffst, fahre zum Händler. Bremsen sind lebenswichtig !!!


----------



## Sixday86 (5. September 2013)

Bremssattel lösen, bremshebel betätigen und dabei den Bremssattel wieder fest ziehen und schwups sind die bremsen neu ausgerichtet..


----------



## Max_V (5. September 2013)

Es gibt ja Lagerset auf der H&S Seite....ich finde aber die sehen nicht sehr hochwertig aus..und aus meinem Hobby dem Modellbau kenn ich Hersteller von Kugel/Nadellager usw. denen normale gedichtete Lager nicht das Wasser reichen können und die eine Leichtgängikeit haben.
Deshalb die Frage. Wenn ihr mit den Daten nicht gerne raus wollt, egal..verstehe ich. Beim Mailkontakt mit diversen Radonmitarbeiterund vor allem der Werkstatt bin ich ein gebranntes Kind.  Habe nur drei Kontakte die mir je geantwortet haben..Herr K.Geisler/Herr F.Menzen/Frau P.Wenke (ein Danke..auch nach einem Jahr noch)
Bei einem Lagerschaden werd ich mir die Zeit nehmen es dann schon herausfinden. 

Der Unterschied:
Wäre für mich halt Bestellen einmal ausseinanderbauen und neues Lager einsetzten, und gleich wieder zumachen; gegen ausseinanderbauen Lager abmessen, zusammenbauen, bestellen und nochmal von neuem...



Die Dämpferbuchsen von Huber werden im Winter bei der 1-2 monatigen Zwangseinlagerung montiert...


----------



## Chaser84 (8. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Zur Info: Bodo Probst  entwickelt gerade eine Mördernaschine. Das Skeen 29" 100 Alu
> wird nächstes Jahr präsentiert und ist aller Vorraussicht vor der Eurobike lieferbar.
> Wir Glauben hier machen die 29 richtig Sinn
> Im Race/CC. Bodo ist gespannt, ob es wieder das "schnellste Bike der Welt" wird. Wir planen auch ein 27.5 Slide und an den Swoops entwickelt Bodo auch schon wieder rum. Der Prototyp vom Nachfolger Spire ist da, unser Ebike ZR ist im Test und am Slide Hybrid ist Bodo auch dran. Das Black Sin soll auch als 27.5 kommen. Dann haben wir bald 120 Modelle!!!



Warum bringt ihr nicht erstmal ein 650B Ersatz für das 26" Skeen?
Die 26" sind doch Mittlerweile überholt, besonders bei Rahmengrößen ab 18".
Vorteil: Bessere Performance bei gleichem Federweg.


----------



## Max_V (9. September 2013)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Warum bringt ihr nicht erstmal ein 650B Ersatz für das 26" Skeen?
> Die 26" sind doch Mittlerweile überholt, besonders bei Rahmengrößen ab 18".
> Vorteil: Bessere Performance bei gleichem Federweg.



Erstmal fahren und dann von überholt sprechen... Das 26" Skeen ist schon ok..nein mehr als ok. Das soll leicht bleiben und nicht noch mehr Federweg und mehr an Gewicht bekommen und irgendwann das Race/Marathon in Richtung Allmountain geschoben werden..Können sie bei den Slide machen..


----------



## Robby2107 (9. September 2013)

Die Maße für die Huber-Bushings lauten:

*8x19,05mm und 8x22,20mm*


Ich empfehle einerseits das Gleitfett und andererseits die Einbauhilfe mitzubestellen. Auch Ersatzbuchsen machen Sinn und kosten ein paar Cent. 

Einbau ist absolut einfach und kann getrost selber daheim gemacht werden. Wichtig ist nur das Drehmoment und die Schraubensicherung beim Zusammenbau.

grüße
Robby


ps.: Ich bin einer der Skeen-Talas-Fahrer und kann die Kombi echt empfehlen. Hatte damals (vor dem Umbau) auch Kontakt mit Radon und ein OK für den Rahmen bekommen. 
Was man bedenken muß ist die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition, das Mehrgewicht und daß das Vorderrad bei steileren Steigungen ehern aufsteigt. Hier hilft dann nur absenken. 
Die Performance sonst ist einfach klasse und macht das Skeen (in Verbindung mit nem absenkbaren Sattel) auch absolut genial für schnelle Trails abwärts.


----------



## Robby2107 (9. September 2013)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Warum bringt ihr nicht erstmal ein 650B Ersatz für das 26" Skeen?
> Die 26" sind doch Mittlerweile überholt, besonders bei Rahmengrößen ab 18".
> Vorteil: Bessere Performance bei gleichem Federweg.


 
Nachteil:
Mehr sich bewegende Masse, somit einbußen in Agilität.

Einfaches Beispiel um den Effekt nachzuvollziehen:

Nimm eine einfache Scheibe (Metall, Holz, Plastik,...) mit einem Loch in der Mitte und schiebe die Scheibe auf eine Achse (Bleistift, Stange,...). Nun bringst Du die Scheibe zum schnell drehen, entweder durch anschubsen oder per Motor. Wenn Du die gewünschte schnelle Drehung erreicht hast, versucht Du mal die Achse (Deinen Bleistift, Stange,...) in Lenkbewegungen hin und her zu bewegen.

Je größer der Radumfang, desto größer sind die Kreiselkräfte und desto schwere läßt es sich lenken. 

Der Trend zu einem größeren Radumfang hat also nicht nur Vorteile (die ich nicht in Abrede stelle), sonderen auch Nachteile und ist somit kein Allheilmittel. 
Ich halte von den 29" und dieser Zwischengröße rein gar nichts und man sollt den Sinn immer hinterfragen bevor man jedem (unsinnigen) Trend der Industrie nachrennt.


----------



## Chaser84 (9. September 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Erstmal fahren und dann von überholt sprechen... Das 26" Skeen ist schon ok..nein mehr als ok. Das soll leicht bleiben und nicht noch mehr Federweg und mehr an Gewicht bekommen und irgendwann das Race/Marathon in Richtung Allmountain geschoben werden..Können sie bei den Slide machen..



Davon hat auch keiner was gesagt.


@ Robby2107

Größerer Radumfang bei nem Race-Fully ist genauso sinnvoll wie bei einem Hardtail. Allerdings ist hier ein 650B aus Gründen der Agilität vorzuziehen.


----------



## Max_V (9. September 2013)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Davon hat auch keiner was gesagt.
> 
> 
> @ Robby2107
> ...



Nein. Die Nachteile der größeren Laufräder würden das Skeen verschandeln. Denn in dem Gebiet wo das Skeen richtig gut ist wird es beschnitten, wäre schade. Die Vorteile sind in dem Fall beim Slide besser aufgehoben.
Wie sagt mein Kollege immer nach dem Rennen....das bisschen Zeit die im Downhill rausgeholt wird, bekommen sie im Uphill recht schnell zurück.


----------



## Chaser84 (10. September 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Nein. Die Nachteile der größeren Laufräder würden das Skeen verschandeln. Denn in dem Gebiet wo das Skeen richtig gut ist wird es beschnitten, wäre schade. Die Vorteile sind in dem Fall beim Slide besser aufgehoben.
> Wie sagt mein Kollege immer nach dem Rennen....das bisschen Zeit die im Downhill rausgeholt wird, bekommen sie im Uphill recht schnell zurück.



Stimmt deswegen baut Radon auch am 29" Skeen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (10. September 2013)

Moin, ich bin auf der suche nach neuen Reifen da sich das Einsatzgebiet von meinem Skeen 8.0 etwas verändert hat. Ich bin damit jetzt sehr viel im All-Mountain Bereich unterwegs und würde deswegen gerne die Serienmäßig von Radon verbauten Rocket Ron Reifen runter haben.

In die engere auswahl kommen für mich der 

- Maxxis Ardent Exo in 2.25
- Nobby Nic Evo PaceStar in 2.25
- Continental Mountain King II ProTection in 2.2

Was meint ihr?
Was könnt ihr empfehlen und wovon ratet ihr ab?
Eigene Erfahrung?


----------



## Max_V (10. September 2013)

-MountainKingII in 2.4;     als 2.2 ist er zu schmal für dich hab ich zur Zeit drauf.  
-Nobby vorne 2.35 und hinten 2.25=gute Wahl aber geht runter wie Butter
-Maxxis; keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Max_V (10. September 2013)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Stimmt deswegen baut Radon auch am 29" Skeen.



Schön für dich ist ja super wenn man dann bei jedem Modell zwischen drei Radgrößen auswählen kann. Freu dich. 

Ausser Trendnachlauferei ist das nix. Montier mal allen Weltcupfahrer eine Gabel auf den Helm und sprich von extremen aerodynamischen Vorteilen und wirst sehen wie viele wissenschaftliche Berichte das bestätigen und wie viele Schafe dem Trend nachrennen.


----------



## Kennedy01 (11. September 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> . Montier mal allen Weltcupfahrer eine Gabel auf den Helm und sprich von extremen aerodynamischen Vorteilen



sorry, völlig sinnfreier Vergleich



Max_V schrieb:


> Ausser Trendnachlauferei ist das nix.... wirst sehen wie viele wissenschaftliche Berichte das  bestätigen und wie viele Schafe dem Trend nachrennen



aha. Es lassen sich tatsächlich physikalische Vergleichstest zwischen 26 und 29er im Netz finden. Fazit: Vor- und Nachteile halten sich in etwa die Waage. 
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Deine Testverfahren natürlich wesentlich komplexer und wissenschaftlicher abgelaufen sind und das Resultat " is nix" daher unumstößlich und in Gänze zutreffend ist.

Ich versteh das bashing nicht, wenn einer kein 29er haben will, dann kauft er einfach keins und fertig.


----------



## Max_V (11. September 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> sorry, völlig sinnfreier Vergleich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du verstehst nicht was ich sagen wollte...alle meinen hier immer 29" oder 27,5" sind nur überlegen. Und das stimmt nicht. Sie haben genausogroße Nachteile. Das 29" ist z.B wesentlich träger, beim Skeen wird aber die Wendigkeit als solches ja positiv gesehen, wenn ich nun aber diese durch 29" wieder auf Durchschnitt setze was habe ich dann gewonnen?

Das 29" bei gewissen Radtypen gut ist, bestreitet keiner und auch 27,5 hat seine Berechtigung. Aber es ist eigentlich sinnfrei jedes Modell 3-fach zu bereifen, denn jedes der drei hat schlußendlich einen komplett eigenen Charakter und verdient sich somit eigendlich einen anderen Namen.

Und das mit der Trendmacherei ist ein überspitztes Beispiel und absolut nicht wörtlich zu nehmen, aber es gibt halt immer wieder welche die vergessen haben IRONIE im Duden nachzuschlagen. Und das dann wörtlich auseinandernehmen müssen.
Trotzdem ist im Grunde genau das passiert...wenn man z.B. ein Aerodynamisches Teil an s Bike heftet und es im Windkanal mit positiven Eigenschaften testet; und immer wieder nur von denen spricht. Vergessen die meisten, daß das Teil das Rad viel schwerer macht und man 90% der Fahrt mehr unnützes Gewicht mitschleppen muß für die 10% wo es vielleicht nützlich ist.


----------



## Sixday86 (11. September 2013)

Klasse dann ham wir das ja jetzt geklärt, bequatscht euren Mädchenkram doch bei einem Kaffeekränzchen.. Diese Diskussion um 29" & 27, 5" is endlos.. Also alles weiter bitte über pn damit der scheiss ein ende hat. Danke!


----------



## Max_V (12. September 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Klasse dann ham wir das ja jetzt geklärt, bequatscht euren Mädchenkram doch bei einem Kaffeekränzchen.. Diese Diskussion um 29" & 27, 5" is endlos.. Also alles weiter bitte über pn damit der scheiss ein ende hat. Danke!



 Es geht hier im Beitrag immer um das Skeen, es ist weder OT noch du ein Moderator. Also kannst dich beruhigen und uns Mädchen diskutieren lassen solange wir wollen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. September 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> - Maxxis Ardent Exo in 2.25
> - Nobby Nic Evo PaceStar in 2.25
> - Continental Mountain King II ProTection in 2.2



In der Reihenfolge wie oben beschrieben sind bei uns im Team die Noten verteilt. Einige Kollegen schwören auf Maxxis, ich fahre den Nobby Nic - das ist eher ein Allrounder, wenn man nicht so viel wechseln will.


----------



## Sixday86 (12. September 2013)

Hey Leute, habe eben bemerkt das eines meiner Lager hinten an der  Kettenstrebe etwas lose ist, könnt ihr mir sagen was für ein Drehmoment die einzelnen Lager benötigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. September 2013)

Könnntest Du bitte ein Bild posten und das lose Lager markieren?


----------



## filiale (16. September 2013)

Hilfe....

Könnte bitte mal jemand mit einem 20" Skeen seinen Sattel auf 80cm Höhe einstellen (also von Tretlager Mitte bis Oberkante Sattel wo man draufsitzt).

Und dann ein Bild von der Seite machen. Mir geht es um die Sattelüberhöhung.

*DANKE*


----------



## Sixday86 (16. September 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Könnntest Du bitte ein Bild posten und das lose Lager markieren?



Da isses


----------



## Sixday86 (16. September 2013)

Aber ich würde gerne alle Drehmomente wissen, einfach mal für alle Fälle  Das wäre klasse.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. September 2013)

Kettenstrebe 10N
Hauptlager 12N
Dämpfer und die restlichen 8 N

Bitte mit Schraubensicherungsmittel einsetzen, mittelfest reicht.


----------



## Sixday86 (16. September 2013)

Super, Danke für euren Support. Und Willkommen zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farmerbob (24. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich möchte für nächstes Jahr meinem Skeen eine neue Gabel gönnen.
Welche Gabel würde Ihr nehmen?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Air-26-Federgabel-140mm-15QR-Maxle-Lite.html

oder 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...t3-dpa-150-tapered-maxle-lite-15-schwarz.html

Ist das Skeen für 150mm überhaupt freigegeben?
Ist eine Absenkung zwingend notwenig (Mittelgebirge) oder reicht der lockout?

Ich tendiere zur 140mm, bin mir allerdings nur wegen de fehlenden Absenkung unsicher.

Welcher Gabelschaft muss es denn sein?

Danke euch!

Gruß

Farmerbob


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Oktober 2013)

Farmerbob schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte für nächstes Jahr meinem Skeen eine neue Gabel gönnen.
> Welche Gabel würde Ihr nehmen?
> ...



Würde Dir die Absenkung tunlichst ans Herz legen.
Habe selber eine Fox Talas bei meinem Skeen verbaut und die Absenkung brauchst Du bei starken Steigungen definitiv. 
Ohne Absenkung hebt Dein Vorderrad bei steilen Anstiegen einfach ab und Du mußt schieben. 

grüße 
Robby


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2013)

Farmerbob schrieb:


> ..
> Ist das Skeen für 150mm überhaupt freigegeben?
> Ist eine Absenkung zwingend notwenig (Mittelgebirge) oder reicht der lockout?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube Radon hat max. 140...war dann auch von ihnen selbst mal verbaut..bei einem Test.

Schaft: Tapered??


----------



## Farmerbob (30. Oktober 2013)

Hab gerade bei Radon angerufen und nach dem maximal erlaubtem Federweg des Radon Skeens gefragt (Gabel).

Über die Auskunft habe ich mich doch sehr gewundert, da man hier im Beitrag durchaus andere Informationen erhält.

Erster Anruf: Der Herr war verwundert das das Skeen überhaupt eine 120 mm Gabel hatte und sagt mir das die neuen Modelle ja jetzt alle 100 mm haben und über 120 mm sicherlich nicht erlaubt sei. (laut der Hompage von Radon verfügen die neuen Modelle allerdings immer noch über 120 mm, was mich an der Kompetenz doch schon zweifeln lies).

Zweiter Anruf:
Hier wurde ich in die Werkstatt verbunden, wo mir gesagt wurde: 120 mm ist das Verbaute und stellt somit das maximal erlaubte da. Soweit die selbe Aussage wie bei Anruf Nummer eins. Auf meine Anmerkung das ich im Internet Tests eines 140 mm Radon Skeen gefunden habe, wurde gesagt: Einbauen können Sie natürlich was Sie wollen, allerdings verändert sich das Fahrverhalten (ist mir bewusst) und Sie haben keinerlei Anspruch auf Gewährleistung.

An die mit mehr als 120 mm fahren, habt ihr euch bei Radon abgesichert, oder auf eigene Faust einfach eure Wunsch-Gabel verbaut? Eigentlich war ich meiner Sache sicher eine 140 mm Gabel zu verbauen, die Auskunft von Radon macht mich allerdings stutzig....

Eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Radon wäre natürlich das Optimum und würde meine Zweifel aus dem Weg räumen.

Danke euch!


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Oktober 2013)

Farmerbob schrieb:


> An die mit mehr als 120 mm fahren, habt ihr euch bei Radon abgesichert, oder auf eigene Faust einfach eure Wunsch-Gabel verbaut?
> Danke euch!




Ich hatte mich ebenfalls vor dem Einbau der Talas (140mm) bei Radon abgesichert und mir wurde gesagt daß es sich auf die Geometrie zwar auswirkt, sonst vom Rahmen her aber nichts dagegen spricht. Es wurden also keinerlei Bedenken damals von Radon geäußert (bis auf die Geometrie, mit der ich aber prima zurecht komme)!!
Lustig wie sich die Aussagen immer wieder total unterscheiden wenn man eigentlich ein und dasselbe nachfragt.


----------



## braincircus (2. November 2013)

Nachdem ich gestern mein Skeen 9.0 2014 bekommen und aufgebaut habe, war heute Zeit für die erste Testfahrt. Fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass mein bisheriges Rad ein Hardtail aus 2001 war (Newton Superlight, XT/XTR, RS Judy, ~11,5kg). Meine heutige Testrunde war 30km lang, 545HM, fast nur Waldwege, kaum steil bergauf oder -ab, aber mit viel Laub, tiefem Boden und Nieselregen. Daher Durchschnittsgeschw. von gerade mal 13 kmh . Alle Aussagen also im Lichte meiner Vergleichsmöglichkeiten betrachten. 

Auf den ersten paar Metern merkte ich, dass der Hinterbau beim Treten ziemlich merkbar wippte. Außerdem war der Sag bei ca. 30%. Also habe ich von 150 auf 175 psi nachgepumpt und danach fühlte es sich schon viel besser an. Von da an ging es nur mehr bergauf - streckentechnisch und emotional  Alles wirkt extrem straff, knackig und reaktionsfreudig. Die Bremsen sind der Hammer, da können meines Erachtens sogar jene auf meinem 24" Trial-bike nicht mithalten (vorne Hope, hinten Saint). Die Schaltung (vorne wie hinten) ist sehr gut eingestellt. Auch da nix zum Meckern. Als Pedale habe ich Crankbrothers Candy 3 gewählt. Auch mit diesen bin ich super zufrieden, es war extrem gatschig und schlammig, aber hatte nie Probleme einzuklicken oder auszulösen. Einzig die Rocket Rons kamen an ihre Grenzen - aber ich weiß nicht, ob es einen Reifen gäbe, der dem nassen Laub und Holz besser gewachsen wäre. Das Fahrwerk macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck. Den Dämpfer habe ich aber bei kurzen Waldautobahnstücken lieber zu gemacht, da das Wippen immer noch merkbar war. Habe überlegt den Luftdruck noch weiter zu erhöhen, aber jetzt spricht der Hinterbau selbst bei kleinen Unebenheiten so *geil* an, dass ich das nicht verlieren wollte. Und dafür ist das Lockout ja schließlich auch da. Bei heftigeren Schlägen bin ich auch nie bis ans Ende des Dämpferbeins gekommen - also denke ich, ich werde die Einstellung mal so lassen. Die Gabel ist purer Zucker, obwohl ich Öl/Stahlfeder wohl leicht gegenüber einer Luftgabel vorziehen würde. Dafür hat die Sid weniger Speck an der Hüfte - und schlecht ist wirklich anders. 
Alles in Allem bin ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt sehr positiv überrascht und zufrieden. Ich glaube, wir zwei werden noch die ein oder anderen schönen Stündchen in trauter Zweisamkeit verbringen  Wenn das Ding jetzt noch ein paar Jährchen hält bin ich der glücklichste Mensch =)

Ich hoffe, dass dieser erste Bericht für den ein oder anderen interessant zu lesen war. Ich war Radon gegenüber etwas skeptisch (Billigkrempl?) und habe über den Kauf länger nachgedacht. Bisher bereue ich aber nichts! Ich plane nach ca. 500km den nächsten Post zu schreiben, um erste Einblicke in Punkte Haltbarkeit erahnen zu können. 
So long, ride on!


----------



## Tharen (4. November 2013)

Hi, 

sehr interessant Dein Bericht. Habe selbst ein Skeen 8.0 (2012).

Was mich bei Deinem Bild etwas verwundert, ist die Verstärkung vor der Sattelstütze. Sieht aus wie bei 2012/2013..
Laut den Bildern unten sollte das 2014 aber etwas anders konstruiert sein... 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a102675/skeen-9-0.html
oder
http://media.radon-bikes.de/headerimg/Fully/2014skeen9anthrazithd.jpg

das war mir nur aufgefallen... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum geilen Bike. 

Welche Rahmengröße hast Du ?


----------



## braincircus (4. November 2013)

Ha! Interessant! Du hast recht. Mir war das garnicht aufgefallen. 
Dieses hier zb: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k885/a81961/skeen-10-0.html
ist von 2013 und hat diese Verstärkung auch nicht. 
Beim 2012er gibts diese Strebe
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/6/BH_MG_5968_100pc.jpg
wirkt aber deutlich größer als bei meinem. 

Seltsam, seltsam...


----------



## Nezzar (4. November 2013)

Ist das vielleicht von der Rahmengröße abhängig? Abbildungen auf der Website sind in M, glaub ich. Dieses Gusset wächst bei anderen Herstellern auch mit der Rahmengröße.


----------



## braincircus (4. November 2013)

Hm, möglich. Ich habe Größe 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (4. November 2013)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht von der Rahmengröße abhängig? Abbildungen auf der Website sind in M, glaub ich. Dieses Gusset wächst bei anderen Herstellern auch mit der Rahmengröße.




Def. ist das von der Rahmengröße abhängig.
16Zoll keine Querstrebe, kein Gußset
18Zoll keine Querstrebe, kleines Gußset
20Zoll kleine Querstrebe, kein Gußset
22Zoll größere Querstrebe, kein Gußset


Fahre selbst das Skeen 8.0 in 20" und habe diese kleine Querstrebe. Hatte mich damals bei Radon erkundigt und das o.g. war die Antwort. 
Weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem klasse Bike.


----------



## fissenid (5. November 2013)

Die Verstärkung ist rein von der Rahmengröße abhängig....

siehe meine Bilder.... 2012er Rahmen und 2010er Rahmen...



braincircus schrieb:


> Ha! Interessant! Du hast recht. Mir war das garnicht aufgefallen.
> Dieses hier zb:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k885/a81961/skeen-10-0.html
> ist von 2013 und hat diese Verstärkung auch nicht.
> ...


----------



## Tharen (5. November 2013)

HI, 

dann ist die Strebe ja geklärt.
Als ich in Bonn war, ist mir das garnicht aufgefallen, als ich 18 und 20er Probe gefahren habe. Habe dann RH 20 genommen.


----------



## ipodmac23 (4. Dezember 2013)

hi

hab mal ne frage zum aktuellen skeen.

Wie breit ist der Lenker am Skeen 8.0 (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-8-0_id_25138_.htm)

Wäre nett wenn einer ne Antwort hat.
Und kann man mit dem Skeen auch gut Trails fahren mit Sprüngen und co. oder sitz man dafür zu sportlich?


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Dezember 2013)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab mal ne frage zum aktuellen skeen.
> 
> ...


 
Trails mit Sprüngen? Bist Du wahnsinnig??? 

Aber mal im Ernst, natürlich bricht das Skeen angesichts einem Trail mit Sprüngen nicht auseinander. Bedenken sollte man aber, daß es dafür (Sprünge) nicht konzipiert ist. 
Ist wie immer abhängig von der Fahrtechnik und wie Du durch die Trails "knallst". Ich fahre mit meinem vorzugsweise Trails S2-S3, dann halt mit angepasstem Speed. Sprünge sind da auch bei, aber erspare ich dem Skeen Sprünge höher als 40cm. (dafür hab ich mein Freddy)  
Wenn Du da ehern runterbolzen willst, dann schau lieber mal nach nem Slide ED oder Swoop.  

grüße
Robby


----------



## ipodmac23 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ok danke für die antwort 
Ich werd mal nen nach nem slide suchen
Mein problem ist das ich sogut wie fast alles außer dowhill und außer nur straße fahren werde dh es ist fast alles dabei


----------



## JoSt81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und bin vor einigen Wochen vom ZR Team zum Skeen- Fahrer geworden. 
Ich freu mich schon auf interessante Unterhaltungen


----------



## Tharen (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi JoSt81, 

willkommen... den selben Weg habe ich auch hinter mir... Herbst 2012 das Team 6.0 ... später dann doch das Skeen 8.0
Welches Skeen hast du denn ?  Schon was geändert ?

Gruß

Tharen


----------



## JoSt81 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir das 10er Skeen gegönnt. Allerdings das reduzierte 2013er Modell. 
Geändert habe ich noch nix. Ich wüsste jetzt grad auch nicht was, dazu bin ich noch zu wenig damit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (3. Januar 2014)

Wiedermal der "ach so tollen" 650b und 29er Fraktion den Kauftip weggeschnappt. 
Das werd ich den ganzen Riesenradfahrer schöööön auf´s Brot schmieren.


----------



## JoSt81 (4. Januar 2014)

Braucht jemand nen Rahmen mit Dämpfer?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-skeen-rahmen-daempfer-22.675214/


----------



## Tharen (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem XT Shadow plus Schaltwerk (nicht nur Skeen)?
Meins ist von 2012 und das Schaltwerk schlägt je nach Gang und Strecke gegen die Kettenstrebe. 
Bringt das was ?
Ist dann der RD-M786-SGS richtig ?


----------



## Max_V (20. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab das XTR Shadow plus Schaltwerk am Skeen und bin top zufrieden. Denke ausser wegen der paar Gramm, wegen anderer Materialien und dem happigen Preis dafür, daß es das komplett gleiche ist.

Habs drangemacht, da gab es noch kein XT Shadow+. Es dämpft das Kettengehüpfe schon stark, und macht vieles besser, als das Standartschaltwerk. Bei extremen Fahrten, ist aber eine kl. Führung die warscheinlich bessere Wahl.


----------



## Tharen (20. Januar 2014)

Hi Max,

danke für den Tip. Nein Extremist bin ich nicht.. und auch kein Leichtbauer...
Hab mir Deine Bilder von deinem Bike angeschaut - ist auch ein 8.0 ALU von 2012, oder ??
Ich frage das, weil ich auch eins habe, jedoch mit einer anderen Lackierung - die ich nirgends außer bei einem Test 05_12 von Mountainbike-magazin als Bild im Internet finden kann. 
Wann hast Du Deins bekommen ?


----------



## Max_V (20. Januar 2014)

Ja, die Basis ist das 8.0 2012 Skeen; von Radon umgebaut fast nach meinen Wünschen. Jetzt kommt noch ein kürzerer Vorbau und ein Lenker, beides von FSA, auch in Rot-Weiß. Grün-Weiß ist leider nur mehr gebraucht erhältlich :-(
Meines hab ich ganz am Anfang 2012 gekauft. Anscheinend sofort von der ersten Charge wurde das Bike zum Umbauen weggenommen. Bin denen ja schon im Oktober/November 2011 beim auftauschen der Spec. für das neue Modelljahr auf die xxxx gegangen, wegen dem Umbau. 
Den Umbau habe ich auch nur bekommen, weil sie das noch von früher mal auf der HP hatten. Wird heute nicht mehr angeboten. Nur noch im Ladengeschäft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaussy71 (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, bis zu welcher Reifenbreite man hinten im Skeen fahren kann? Ist Conti X King in 2,4 oder Nobby Nick in 2,4 machbar?
Klaus


----------



## DennisWausK (29. Januar 2014)

Klaussy71 schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, bis zu welcher Reifenbreite man hinten im Skeen fahren kann? Ist Conti X King in 2,4 oder Nobby Nick in 2,4 machbar?
> Klaus



Hi,
der Conti X King passt in 2,4, ich fahre in selber auf meinem Skeen.
Bei allen anderen Reifen wäre ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Klaussy71 (29. Januar 2014)

OK, Danke für die Info, dann werde ich den mal testen.


----------



## Farmerbob (29. Januar 2014)

X-King geht wie ja schon gesagt wurde und MKII 2,4 geht auch.
Schwalbe kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Max_V (29. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, denn 2,25 Schwalbes sind je nach Felge wie Contis 2,4. Schau in den MKII-Beitrag, da schreiben viele die genauen Daten rein; dann vergleiche es mit deinen aktuell montierten.


----------



## Klaussy71 (29. Januar 2014)

Alles klar,Danke. Wollte eh mal von Schwalbe zu Conti wechseln


----------



## Max_V (29. Januar 2014)

Hab ich auch probiert.. richtige Test stehen aber  noch aus, aber ich bin von:
*Hinten: Schwalbe RA RA 2,1 -> Conti X-King 2,2
*Vorne: Schwalbe RO RO 2,25 -> Mountain King II 2,2

Meine Felgen erlauben nicht mehr ;-P


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Februar 2014)

Abend zusammen,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Skeen, bzw. mehr mit der Formula RX, die original verbaut ist.
Der Bremse fehlt seit letztem Jahr irgendwie der Biss. Sie bremst zwar für den Normalgebrauch ausreichend, aber das Hinterrad lupfen ist allein durch bremsen nicht mehr möglich bzw. im Notfall wird es schon eng mit ner Vollbremsung. 
Ich habe jetzt schon andere Beläge drinnen, kein Erfolg.
Ich habe die Bremse entlüftet (Bremsflüssigkeit auch komplett gewechselt), ebenfalls kein Erfolg. 

Also wie gesagt, für normale Touren ist die Bremsleistung völlig ok. Aber ich will wieder ein paar Marathonrennen fahren (u.a. Bad Wildbad) und dafür sollte die Bremsleistung wesentlich mehr Biss haben bzw. ein paar Reserven aufzeigen können. 
Letztes Jahr (zugegeben bei extrem bescheidener Witterung) hab ich die Bremse voll gewordert in Bad Wildbad. Da will ich kein Risiko eingehen. 

Habe schon den Gedanken mit ner Shimano XT (hier wäre die max. Scheibengröße noch zu klären) gehabt, aber da ich gerade umgezogen bin, will ich mir "unnötige" Ausgaben vorerst ersparen. 

Hoffe jemand hat nen Tipp. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## braincircus (10. Februar 2014)

Ich vermute mal, im Technikforum/Bremsenabteilung bist du mit der Frage besser aufgehoben. Alles was ich dazu sagen kann ist, dass ich das 2014er Skeen mit 180er XTs hab und die sind der Hammer. 
Viel Erfolg beim Tunen!


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Februar 2014)

braincircus schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, im Technikforum/Bremsenabteilung bist du mit der Frage besser aufgehoben. Alles was ich dazu sagen kann ist, dass ich das 2014er Skeen mit 180er XTs hab und die sind der Hammer.
> Viel Erfolg beim Tunen!


Hinten auch 180er Scheiben drauf????? 
Ich dacht immer hinten sind nur die 160er zulässig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (11. Februar 2014)

Die maximale Größe war an meinem *2012er Skeen* hinten 180 und vorne an der Fox 203 genauso hab ich die XT [metallische Beläge und voll Icetec(Scheibe und Belag)] am Bike.
...Einfingerbremsen nach langen Abfahrten möglich; mich sogar noch dann aus dem Sattel zu heben mit ca.85-90 kg auch..


Meine 180ger hinten wurde mir bei Radon als größtmögliche Bremse *(2012)* genannt und dann auch ohne Probleme ans Custombike verbaut..(also damals von denen selbst.)


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis ... Werde ich auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen, falls doch eine neue (XT?)-Bremse ans Skeen kommt.


----------



## Max_V (11. Februar 2014)

Falls du es etwas billiger möchtest...einfach die SLX nehmen.  Die ist gleich stark/gut. Nur eben mit einer Quasiblindschraube anstelle der XT Stellschraube. und eben etwas billiger im LOOK (Plastick ist matt und nicht glänzend) und um einige wenige Gramm schwerer, der Sattel z.B. ist ein etwas schwerer. Googel einfach beide Hebel und du verstehst was ich meine..

Deshalb ist der Sattel der damaligen XTR in der Leistung eigendlich der XT unterlegen, da der Sattel hier nochmal minimal weicher aufgebaut ist...lange Geschichte.

Meine Wunschbremse bzw. die mit der für mich besten Performance wäre:
Hebel XTR...Stahlflexleitung...XT Sattel...Icetech Scheiben...Icetec Metallbeläge


----------



## s37 (13. Februar 2014)

hi robby,
ich gehe davon aus, dass die scheiben nicht verölt oder dergleichen sind?
hatte das problem früher mal...war dann erst nach ordentlicher reinigung mit bremsenreiniger und neuen belägen behoben...

gruß
simon


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Februar 2014)

s37 schrieb:


> hi robby,
> ich gehe davon aus, dass die scheiben nicht verölt oder dergleichen sind?
> hatte das problem früher mal...war dann erst nach ordentlicher reinigung mit bremsenreiniger und neuen belägen behoben...
> 
> ...


 
Ist mir nie aufgefallen, aber ich denke nicht.
Was sein kann, ist wenn ich das Bike immer im CleanPark abdampfe, daß sich der Reiniger negativ auswirkt (trotz klarspülen).


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe Du gehst nicht zu dicht ans Rad mit dem Dampfstrahler. Du drückst sonst Wasser in die Lager und Ritzen, genauso wie feinen Sand. Das ist nicht gut für die Lager und Dichtungen. Mal locker nen Meter Abstand mit dem Strahler. Da ist er zwar nicht so effektiv, aber schont Deine Lager.


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du gehst nicht zu dicht ans Rad mit dem Dampfstrahler. Du drückst sonst Wasser in die Lager und Ritzen, genauso wie feinen Sand. Das ist nicht gut für die Lager und Dichtungen. Mal locker nen Meter Abstand mit dem Strahler. Da ist er zwar nicht so effektiv, aber schont Deine Lager.


Gibt bei den meisten (gute) Strahlern auch 2 Druckstufen, wovon ich immer nur die 1. Stufe nutze (Abzug nicht durchdrücken). Lager, Gabel, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze werden besonders behutsam gereinigt.
Bin da schon mit der nötigen Vorsicht unterwegs. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## s37 (21. Februar 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ist mir nie aufgefallen, aber ich denke nicht.
> Was sein kann, ist wenn ich das Bike immer im CleanPark abdampfe, daß sich der Reiniger negativ auswirkt (trotz klarspülen).


 
hi robby,
nach jeder gründlichen reinigung meines rads (schlauch statt dampfstrahler) brauch meine xtr 980er bremse auch immer ein paar wenige bremsungen, um voll reinzuhauen...könnte bei häufiger reinigung natürlich damit zusammenhängen.

schonmal geschaut, ob der kolben undicht ist bzw. ungleichmässig ausfährt? im bremsen-threat wird dir sicher geholfen werden können 

gruß
simon


----------



## doncamilo (1. März 2014)

Skeen 9.0 oder 10.0
Hallo,
zu welcher Variante würdet ihr mir raten.
Ich hatte vor mir das 9.0 zu kaufen ist aber nie im Tagesangebot beim Bike Diskount.
Jetzt ist das 10.0 im Angebot für 2399.- ich bin mir unschlüssig.
Guter Rat erwünscht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (1. März 2014)

Trau dich...irgendwann sind sie alle weck, und du bekommst keines mehr.  Nein enrsthaft, die BikeSaison fängt an, wann wenn nicht jetzt...Der Preis ist gut und den Aufpreis zum 9.0 eigentlich gerechtfertigt. Stellt sich nur die Frage: Ist es dir wert soviel Geld für das Bike auszugeben und das kannst nur du selbst beantworten.


----------



## s37 (2. März 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Skeen 9.0 oder 10.0
> Hallo,
> zu welcher Variante würdet ihr mir raten.
> Ich hatte vor mir das 9.0 zu kaufen ist aber nie im Tagesangebot beim Bike Diskount.
> ...




ich würde sagen: kannst nichts, aber auch gar nichts falsch machen! sind sicher beide TOP zu fahren  ne rockshox gabel kannst halt leichter warten(lassen)...ist aber sicherlich der einzige vorteil  hauptsache SKEEN


----------



## Nepumuk72 (3. März 2014)

Nach den ganzen positiven Kommentaren hier im Thread, habe ich mir gestern ein Skeen 8.0 bestellt. Leider scheint gerade kein Bike in 20 Zoll auf Lager zu sein. Der Status war "Wird für Sie bestellt". Hoffentlich dauert's nicht so lange, bin schon ganz gespannt auf mein erstes Fully.


----------



## Sixday86 (6. März 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Skeen, bzw. mehr mit der Formula RX, die original verbaut ist.
> Der Bremse fehlt seit letztem Jahr irgendwie der Biss. Sie bremst zwar für den Normalgebrauch ausreichend, aber das Hinterrad lupfen ist allein durch bremsen nicht mehr möglich bzw. im Notfall wird es schon eng mit ner Vollbremsung.
> ...





Moin Robby, welche Scheiben hast du drauf und wie lange schon? 

Nach dem Bikewash empfehle ich dir die Scheibe immer mit Bremsenreiniger nach zu Putzen.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robby2107 (6. März 2014)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Moin Robby, welche Scheiben hast du drauf und wie lange schon?
> 
> Nach dem Bikewash empfehle ich dir die Scheibe immer mit Bremsenreiniger nach zu Putzen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Micha,

sind noch die originalen Scheiben (v180/h160) drauf.

grüße
Robert


----------



## Sixday86 (6. März 2014)

Ok, also anstatt gleich komplett die Bremsen zu wechseln würde ich Dir empfehlen erst einmal die Scheiben zu wechseln auf XT oder XTR. Die Scheiben haben wesentlich mehr Reibefläche da sie weniger gelocht sind und mehr Reibung=mehr Bremskraft. Das erklärt natürlich nicht dein verlust an Bremsbiss mit der Zeit aber bevor Du da soviel Geld ausgibst probier es erstmal mit neuen Scheiben. Oder noch eine günstigere Variante: Organische Beläge vllt mal testen.

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (6. März 2014)

Aso und was wiegst Du eigentlich? Normal reichen hinten 160er wenn Du nicht grade 100kg wiegst und ständig Berg ab fährst. Und denk dran: Größere Scheiben bedeutet mehr Gewicht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robby2107 (6. März 2014)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Ok, also anstatt gleich komplett die Bremsen zu wechseln würde ich Dir empfehlen erst einmal die Scheiben zu wechseln auf XT oder XTR. Die Scheiben haben wesentlich mehr Reibefläche da sie weniger gelocht sind und mehr Reibung=mehr Bremskraft. Das erklärt natürlich nicht dein verlust an Bremsbiss mit der Zeit aber bevor Du da soviel Geld ausgibst probier es erstmal mit neuen Scheiben. Oder noch eine günstigere Variante: Organische Beläge vllt mal testen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


 
Organische Beläge sind derzeit wieder drauf, aber Problem bleibt bestehen. Wechsel der Scheiben kann ich mal in Betracht ziehen.



> Aso und was wiegst Du eigentlich? Normal reichen hinten 160er wenn Du nicht grade 100kg wiegst und ständig Berg ab fährst. Und denk dran: Größere Scheiben bedeutet mehr Gewicht


 
Wiege um die 75kg (netto), da sollte das ausreichen.

grüße
Robert


----------



## Sixday86 (12. März 2014)

Skeen 8.0 nun im 2-Fach Modus mit 24-36-Bashguard


----------



## s37 (12. März 2014)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Skeen 8.0 nun im 2-Fach Modus mit 24-36-Bashguard


 
bashguard macht ja tatsächlich etwas sinn...mit der tretlagerhöhe wirds manchmal schon etwas eng auf dem grossen kettenblatt... macht das schnellen skeen aufgrund der fehlenden übersetzung aber natürlich etwas langsamer


----------



## Sixday86 (12. März 2014)

s37 schrieb:


> ...macht das schnellen skeen aufgrund der fehlenden übersetzung aber natürlich etwas langsamer



Das gleichen die schnellen Beine wieder aus..


----------



## Max_V (13. März 2014)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Das gleichen die schnellen Beine wieder aus..


----------



## Sixday (21. März 2014)

So jetzt mal eine Frage ans Radon Team 

Ich besitze das Radon Skeen 8.0 und habe vor kurzem meine 3 Fach Kurbel auf 2 Fach umgebaut. (24-36-Bashring).
Da sich nun die Kettenlinie etwas nach innen verschoben hat muss ich das ja wieder etwas ausgleichen.
Allerdings ist ja der Standard für 3 Fach bei einem 73mm Lagersitz das ein 2,5mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite unter der Lagerschale liegt.
Darf ich da noch ein Spacer zusätzlich drunter packen um die Kettenlinie wieder weiter nach aussen zu schieben und wenn ja wieviel Millimeter?
Und wenn nein, welche möglichkeiten habe ich sonst noch? 

Grüße Micha


----------



## c-st (23. März 2014)

Verbliebene Möglichkeiten: aufsatteln und fahren ;-) 

Da kannst / brauchst du nichts machen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. März 2014)

Sixday schrieb:


> So jetzt mal eine Frage ans Radon Team
> 
> Ich besitze das Radon Skeen 8.0 und habe vor kurzem meine 3 Fach Kurbel auf 2 Fach umgebaut. (24-36-Bashring).
> Da sich nun die Kettenlinie etwas nach innen verschoben hat muss ich das ja wieder etwas ausgleichen.
> ...



Hallo Micha, 

Bodo meint dazu: 
"Die 2-fach Kurbeln haben eine Kettenl. von 53mm, die 3-fach 51mm. Allerdings ist ein zusätzlicher Spacer weder von Sram noch von Shimano zugelassen."


----------



## fm7775 (26. März 2014)

hi habe ab heute auch ein Skeen 10, ging schnell am 7.3. Habe erst einmal die SPD Pedale vom Rennrad rangeschraubt. M505, welche habt ihr?

An meinem Slide fahre ich die CB Mallet DH mit Shimano-Schuhe MT91, würde am Skeen die leichteren Halbschuhe und SPD-Pedale fahren, nur welche?

Ach und hat das Skeen 10 tubeless? Wie erkenne ich das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s37 (27. März 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> hi habe ab heute auch ein Skeen 10, ging schnell am 7.3. Habe erst einmal die SPD Pedale vom Rennrad rangeschraubt. M505, welche habt ihr?
> 
> An meinem Slide fahre ich die CB Mallet DH mit Shimano-Schuhe MT91, würde am Skeen die leichteren Halbschuhe und SPD-Pedale fahren, nur welche?
> 
> Ach und hat das Skeen 10 tubeless? Wie erkenne ich das


 -> an der Felge


----------



## Sixday (30. März 2014)

Moinsen, ich würde gerne an meinem Skeen 8.0 mit Formula RX Bremsen hinten 180mm Scheiben verbauen. Kann mir jmd sagen was für eine aufnahme das ist bzw sagen welchen Adapter ich hier brauche: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23922_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-alle-Modelle.html ?

Grüße Micha!


----------



## Max_V (30. März 2014)

Sixday schrieb:


> Moinsen, ich würde gerne an meinem Skeen 8.0 mit Formula RX Bremsen hinten 180mm Scheiben verbauen. Kann mir jmd sagen was für eine aufnahme das ist bzw sagen welchen Adapter ich hier brauche: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23922_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-alle-Modelle.html ?
> 
> Grüße Micha!



Gib mal den bei Goockel ein. Ist mit einer XT an meinem Bike...vielleicht hilft die die Zeichnung oder vielleicht gefällt er dir ja wie er ist.
*AU-31 von (PM) 160mm auf (PM) 180mm*


----------



## fm7775 (31. März 2014)

den hier?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pe45352c9e219dd56e3027b49c53208d8/Formula-Adapter-IS-HR-180mm.html

meinte aber den FD40148-10

als PM6 auf 180 Nr 7


----------



## Max_V (1. April 2014)

Du hast laut Linknamen einen IS Adapter empfohlen...
Es muß jedenfalls ein Postmountadapter sein.






Also einen solchen Adapter (Achtung Bild ist nur Symblisch von einem anderen Hersteller)


----------



## fm7775 (1. April 2014)

ok, stimmt. Bin gerade runter geflizt, ich habe am Slide AM auch Formular, hinten 180er und da ist ein Adapter 

PM6 auf F180 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/formula-scheibenbremsadapter-6-pm-180mm-54443/wg_id-284


----------



## s37 (2. April 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ok, stimmt. Bin gerade runter geflizt, ich habe am Slide AM auch Formular, hinten 180er und da ist ein Adapter
> 
> PM6 auf F180
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/formula-scheibenbremsadapter-6-pm-180mm-54443/wg_id-284


 


hi fm7775,

es gibt unterschiedliche adapter...pm/pm oder is/pm oder is/is...bitte genau schauen, damit du dann auch den richtigen hast 
bei allen neuern modellen sollte pm/pm richtig sein (befestigungsschraube durch bremssattel, adapter und gewinde dann im rahmen)

gruß
simon


----------



## fm7775 (2. April 2014)

ich brauche keinen Adapter, Sixday sucht für sein Skeen 8.0 eine Aufnahme Formula RX Bremse hinten 180mm Scheiben 

ich habe am Slide auch ne Formula und da ist halt der PM6 auf F180 dran, und das Skeen 8.0 sollte hinten auch PM6 haben


----------



## Sixday86 (2. April 2014)

Ja is richtig  PM 6" 160mm auf PM 6" 180mm

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s37 (5. April 2014)

hier mal wieder meins


----------



## braincircus (20. April 2014)

Tag zusammen,

eigentlich hatte ich angekündigt nach den ersten 500km mit meinem neuen 2014er Skeen einen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht schreiben, aber (obwohl immer noch technisch korrekt) sind es jetzt schon ein paar mehr. Es ist also höchste Zeit – los geht’s!

Hier erst mal ein paar Eckdaten (ich liebe Statistiken):
Kaufdatum: November 2013
Bisher in den Reifen: 650 km, 15.355 Hm
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 15.1 km/h
Durchschnittliche Länge einer Ausfahrt: 26,3 km, 640 Hm.
Terrain: Vorharz -> relativ flach, ein paar Wurzeln.Großteils S0/S1, ein paar S2 Abschnitte hie und da
Witterungen: Alles. Schnee, Regen, Matsch, Minusgrade, Wind, Sonne,… Gründliche Pflege nach jeder Ausfahrt mit Eimer + Lappen, danach bewegliche Teile ölen.
„Extras“: Maxxis Medusa Reifen v+h für die schlammige Jahreszeit, lizard skin Gabelschoner, CB Candy Pedale.
Defekte: Kette gerissen nach 225 km.

Ich bin mit dem Rad soweit sehr zufrieden. Die Anbauteile funktionieren perfekt. Die Gabel spricht ordentlich an, flext aber schon ziemlich arg und hinterlässt manchmal einen etwas schwammigen Nachgeschmack im Steuerverhalten. Der Dämpfer arbeitet gut. Die drei Öffnungsstufen nutze ich ausgiebig und sind ein Segen. Leider neigt er aber manchmal zum Schmatzen, woran das liegt kann ich nicht sagen. Es tritt bei allen Temperaturen auf und nach dem ersten oder dem dreißigsten Kilometer, und auch nur ca. bei jeder dritten Ausfahrt - das möchte ich mir noch genauer ansehen (oder lassen). Die Geometrie ist vor allem bergauf ein Wahnsinn und so klettert das Skeen besser als mein Hardtail, das ich zuvor hatte. Leider finde ich aber bergab den Lenkwinkel zu steil. Obwohl ich mir eine halbwegs ordentliche Fahrtechnik attestieren würde (>10 Jahre Freeride, Street/Dirt und Trial), hat es mich bereits 4 Mal über den Lenker drüber gehaut, bei relativ kleinen Wurzeln und flachen Streckenteilen. Ganz allgemein wird das Hinterrad für meinen Geschmack beim Bergabfahren zu schnell zu leicht. Ein weiteres Problem, das mich laufend nervt, ist ein ständiges knarrzen. Im Wiegetritt ganz besonders, aber auch im Sitzen. Ich muss quasi nach jeder Ausfahrt die Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme nachziehen, trotz mittelfester Schraubensicherung.

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich aber wie schon gesagt zufrieden. Die Sitzposition ist sehr angenehm, Schaltung, Bremsen, Dämpfungseinheiten, Laufräder sind tip-top. Defekte traten in 650km keine auf (außer der gerissenen Kette). Um die Geometrie für mich zu verbessern spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine längere Gabel zuzulegen, z.b. RS Revelation mit DPA. Die soll zwar auch so flexen wie die SID und ne Pike scheint das non plus ultra im AM Bereich zu sein, aber letztere ist schon ein saftiges Stück schwerer. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit längeren Gabeln im Skeen, oder kann eine empfehlen? Denke so an 150mm mit Option auf 120mm runter zu traveln (während dem Fahren) und leicht soll sie sein. Preis ist eher zweitrangig, da ich ja meine SID dann verkaufen möchte und das Skeen eh schon so günstig im Grundpreis war. Ein gutes Rad (+Teile) kostet eben einen gewissen Preis, den ich gerne zahle wenn alles passt.

Résumé: nach 650km ist mein Eindruck, dass man beim Skeen viel Rad zum fairen Preis bekommt, allerdings noch der ein oder andere Verbesserungsbedarf besteht. In einer Review würde ich dem Bike 4/5 Sternen geben.

Ich hoffe diese kleine Zusammenfassung hilft dem ein oder anderen bei einer Kaufentscheidung und ich fände es interessant zu lesen ob andere auch dieselben Dinge schätzen/kritisieren wie meiner einer.

Cheers & ride on
S


----------



## c-st (20. April 2014)

Ja, die SID ist nicht die steifste Gabel, aber ob eine andere Gabel mit 32mm Standrohren so viel steifer ist? Die SID hat ja auch schon eine 15mm Steckachse. Wenn dir die Pike zu schwer ist gibt es ja noch die Revelation. Mit 140mm oder 120/150mm wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.


----------



## Robby2107 (22. April 2014)

Mahlzeit,

da Du (so wie ich das rauslese) doch RS als Gabelhersteller bevorzugst, fällt die Fox Talas  (140/110) wohl raus.
Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich das Skeen mit 140mm echt nur empfehlen. Fährt sich traumhaft bergab und auf Strecke. Die 110mm nutze ich nur bei steilen oder "unebenen" Steigungen. Dort ist die Absenkung dann aber auch bitter nötig, da das Vorderrad mit der höheren Gabel doch sehr schnell in die Höhe steigt.

Im Trail heißt es Gabel hoch und Sattel runter, schon hüpft das Skeen putzmunter. *lach*

grüße
Robert


----------



## braincircus (22. April 2014)

Ha, perfekt. Das ist eine sehr hilfreiche Antwort!
Ich habe mit RS selbst nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Fox kenne ich persönlich nicht, viele schwören drauf aber das einzige, was objecktiv zu beurteilen ist, ist die Servicepolitik von Fox, und die lehne ich eigentlich ab.
Gibt es auch eine 140/110er RS? Ich habe keine gefunden. Und wenn du schreibst, dass bei 140 das VR schon sehr schnell lupft :-s
Ich schau mir mal die Talas an *g*


----------



## Robby2107 (22. April 2014)

Ich hatte damals mit Radon telefoniert und mir wurde bis auf das schneller steigende Vorderrad kein Nachteil genannt. Dem Rahmen macht der leicht flachere Lenkwinkel nichts aus. (Aussage RADON)

Aufpassen sollte man halt, daß man beim Trailriding bergab (ich will hier nicht von Downhill reden) nicht übermütig wird. Ist halt immer noch "nur" ein XC-Bike (mit 115mm FW am Heck) und kein Freerider oder Downhiller, die man voll den Berg runter knallen lassen kann.
Bekannte Schwachstelle ist (oder war) am Skeen die Kettenstrebe, die gern mal (ein)reißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braincircus (22. April 2014)

Perfekt!
Ich habe parallel auch schon eine Anfrage an Radon bzgl. der maximalen Gabellänge geschickt. 
Das es trotzdem nur ein 115er Heck bleibt ist mir schon klar  Mir geht es, wie gesagt, darum nicht wieder unerklärliche Abflüge zu machen. Erklärliche (=Übermut, Technikfehler) schließen sich dadurch selbstverständlich nicht aus 
Vielen Dank für deine Antworten, Robby!


----------



## Skeendriver (23. April 2014)

Moin,

ich habe mir Ende 2013 ein Seen 9.0 Modell 2014 gekauft. Ich bin insgesamt schwer begeistert. Jetzt ist es so, dass ich ein wenig schwerer (>90kg) bin und die XT-Bremse hinten bei abschüssigen Single Trails mit der 160er Scheibe auf Dauer ein wenig überfordert ist. Zunächst habe ich mir hinten nun eine Shimano Saint montiert. Das ist schon einmal nicht schlecht. Nun kommt noch die Bremsscheibe dran.

Frage: kann ich hinten eine 203mm Scheibe verbauen? Welchen Adapter brauche ich da?

Grüße,

Skeendriver


----------



## Max_V (23. April 2014)

Nein, hinten ist 203 nicht freigegeben...laut meinem Kenntnisstand.

Ich in voller Ausstattung auch um die 90kg hab mit der XT-IceTec 180 leicht genug. Vorne hab ich dennoch 203, obwohl ich mit 180 sicher auch optimal bedient wäre.


----------



## c-st (26. April 2014)

Skeendriver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir Ende 2013 ein Seen 9.0 Modell 2014 gekauft. Ich bin insgesamt schwer begeistert. Jetzt ist es so, dass ich ein wenig schwerer (>90kg) bin und die XT-Bremse hinten bei abschüssigen Single Trails mit der 160er Scheibe auf Dauer ein wenig überfordert ist. Zunächst habe ich mir hinten nun eine Shimano Saint montiert. Das ist schon einmal nicht schlecht. Nun kommt noch die Bremsscheibe dran.
> 
> ...



Moin,
Wie bremst du denn? Du solltest hauptsächlich die Vorderradbremse nutzen und nicht die ganze Zeit schleifen lassen. Besser immer wieder kräftig abbremsen und wieder laufen lassen. Und vor allem vorne bremsen! Dann solltest du auch mit 90kg mit 180/160mm Scheiben (und der XT) ausreichend verzögern können. Oder trägst du immer noch einen 15kg Rucksack und kriegst die Probleme bergab am Stelvio? ;-)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen (mit dem dicken Rucksack bin ich auch an 90kg gewesen) reichen 180/160 auch in den Alpen dicke. Klar war die Saint mit 203/180mm eine andere Liga, aber da hätte ich mir noch einen zweiten Fahrer auf den Rücken schnallen können und die Bremse hätte nicht geschwächelt.


----------



## Max_V (27. April 2014)

c-st schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wie bremst du denn? Du solltest hauptsächlich die Vorderradbremse nutzen und nicht die ganze Zeit schleifen lassen. Besser immer wieder kräftig abbremsen und wieder laufen lassen. Und vor allem vorne bremsen! Dann solltest du auch mit 90kg mit 180/160mm Scheiben (und der XT) ausreichend verzögern können. Oder trägst du immer noch einen 15kg Rucksack und kriegst die Probleme bergab am Stelvio? ;-)



Also am Stilfser Joch(bleiben wir bitte deutsch im deutschen Forum ;-) ), hat man ja auch keine Probleme...da kann man das Rad/Bremsscheibe bei 60km/h auch mal vom Fahrtwind abkühlen lassen, oder schleifst du die 2000hm bis Prad runter?
Das Thema sind die Trails oder Abfahrten auf extrem steilen aber sehr kurvigen Forststraßen und da bin ich persönlich lieber auf Nummer sicher mit 203/180 XT-IceTec.
(Und die findest bei uns in Südtirol halt zuhauf... )
Aber die Kombi konnte ich noch nie in die Knie Zwingen während mein Kollege mit 180/160 auch schon mal ne Sicherheitspause eingelegt hat um das System zu kühlen...


----------



## c-st (27. April 2014)

Das mag ja alles sein, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass, wenn explizit eine größe Bremsscheibe für hinten erfragt wird, idR falsch (zu viel mit dem Hinterrad) gebremst wird. Deswegen mein Hinweis hauptsächlich vorn zu bremsen und die Bremse nicht die ganze Zeit schleifen zu lassen, sowie die Bemerkung, dass das System _eigentlich_ ausreichend dimensioniert ist.

Unabhängig davon kann man sein Rad aufrüsten und anpassen wie man will ...


----------



## Max_V (27. April 2014)

c-st schrieb:


> Das mag ja alles sein, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass, wenn explizit eine größe Bremsscheibe für hinten erfragt wird, idR falsch (zu viel mit dem Hinterrad) gebremst wird. Deswegen mein Hinweis hauptsächlich vorn zu bremsen und die Bremse nicht die ganze Zeit schleifen zu lassen, sowie die Bemerkung, dass das System _eigentlich_ ausreichend dimensioniert ist.
> 
> Unabhängig davon kann man sein Rad aufrüsten und anpassen wie man will ...



Das System ist mit 160 hinten bei über 90kg aber nicht ausreichend dimensioniert. Wenn du magst zeig ich dir gerne einige Trails, bei denen du das feststellen kannst...

Und nur weil nach einer größeren Scheibe fragt, kann ich nix aber auch gar nix über seinen Fahrstil herauslesen. Sorry.


----------



## c-st (27. April 2014)

Wenn du da nix rauslesen kannst, dann lass es bitte auch. Wenn du meine Beiträge etwas differenzierter betrachtetest fiele dir evtl auf, dass ich lediglich allgemein darauf hingewiesen habe, dass unter Umständen die Fahrtechnik schuld an einer vermeintlich zu kleinen Bremsscheibe sein könnte, insbesondere da es sich um die hintere Scheibe handelt. Da ich Fahrer und Fahrstil nicht kenne habe ich -im Gegensatz zu dir- darauf verzichtet das System pauschal als ausreichend oder nicht ausreichend zu beurteilen.


----------



## Max_V (29. April 2014)

c-st schrieb:


> Wenn du da nix rauslesen kannst, dann lass es bitte auch. Wenn du meine Beiträge etwas differenzierter betrachtetest fiele dir evtl auf, dass ich lediglich allgemein darauf hingewiesen habe, dass unter Umständen die Fahrtechnik schuld an einer vermeintlich zu kleinen Bremsscheibe sein könnte, insbesondere da es sich um die hintere Scheibe handelt. Da ich Fahrer und Fahrstil nicht kenne habe ich -im Gegensatz zu dir- darauf verzichtet das System pauschal als ausreichend oder nicht ausreichend zu beurteilen.


Was soll ich dir sagen? Offensichtlich bist du ja der Profi, der keine andere Meinung zulässt. Ich kenne und fahre Trails bei denen ich die 160ger nicht als ausreichend betitle, und deshalb verstehe ich auch wenn der Wunsch nach mehr aufkommt. Offensichtlich ist dieser Wunsch falsch...
SORRY für die Falschaussage.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bin am überlegen ob ich an meinen Skeen 9.0 eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg einbaue. Ich bevorzuge da eine Rock Shox Pike oder Revelation.
Hat hiermand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Gabeln in Verbindung mit einen Skeen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (2. Mai 2014)

Ja, lies dich durch die letzten Seiten da findest du Infos dazu...und auch etwas weiter vorne ist auch etwas...am besten fliegst einfach mal über den gesammten Beitrag. Pb aber die zwei speziellen Gabeln eingebaut wurden weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## braincircus (2. Mai 2014)

Hatte ich auch überlegt. Hab bei Radon direkt angefragt, was denn maximal an Federweg "erlaubt" ist, und folgende Antwort erhalten:


> Guten Tag,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Als Hersteller der Skeen-Reihe kann ich Ihnen "nur" Federgabeln mit 120mm Federweg empfehlen ....
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> H&S Bike-Discount GmbH
> Matti Maus


Denke also das heißt, sämtliche Experimente auf eigene Gefahr bzgl. Rahmenbruch.
Das nur zur Info!


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (2. Mai 2014)

Servus braincircus,

vielen Dank für die Info.
Für was hast du dich dann entschlossen? 120mm oder mehr?


----------



## braincircus (2. Mai 2014)

Wie auf Seite 24 dieses Threads beschrieben, habe ich das Problem, dass es mich öfters mal über den Lenker vorn drüber haut, ohne dass ich das Gefühl habe einen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Habe das auf einen zu steilen Lenkwinkel und eine zu stark gebeugte Sitzhaltung zurückgeführt und wollte daher eine längere Gabel einbauen. Da das aber ein 1) teurer, 2) +300-500g schwerer und 3) von Radon nicht empfohlener Versuch wäre, habe ich mich fürs erste mal entschlossen es zu lassen und statt dessen eine versenkbare Sattelstütze zu versuchen.


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2014)

braincircus schrieb:


> Wie auf Seite 24 dieses Threads beschrieben, habe ich das Problem, dass es mich öfters mal über den Lenker vorn drüber haut, ohne dass ich das Gefühl habe einen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Habe das auf einen zu steilen Lenkwinkel und eine zu stark gebeugte Sitzhaltung zurückgeführt und wollte daher eine längere Gabel einbauen. Da das aber ein 1) teurer, 2) +300-500g schwerer und 3) von Radon nicht empfohlener Versuch wäre, habe ich mich fürs erste mal entschlossen es zu lassen und statt dessen eine versenkbare Sattelstütze zu versuchen.




Das kenne ich. Wenn Du zu kompakt sitzt und der Abstand zum Lenker zu gering ist, hast Du keine Kraft mehr Dich gegen den Lenker nach hinten zu drücken und fliegst drüber. Ein längerer Vorbau wirkt Wunder. Oder aber die von Dir genannte absenkbare Sattelstütze sofern Du dann leicht in die Knie gehst. Hauptsache Du kannst Dich gegen den Lenker abstützen. Dann ist Dein "Problem" gelöst.


----------



## Max_V (5. Mai 2014)

braincircus schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch überlegt. Hab bei Radon direkt angefragt, was denn maximal an Federweg "erlaubt" ist, und folgende Antwort erhalten:
> _Guten Tag,_
> _vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Als Hersteller der Skeen-Reihe kann ich Ihnen "nur" Federgabeln mit 120mm Federweg empfehlen ...._
> _Mit freundlichen Grüßen_
> ...



Komisch sehr Komisch.

Die Jungs wissen wohl nicht was sie tun?
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/all_mountain/radon-skeen-am/a8465.html



Robby2107 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> mein Skeen bekommt gerade eine FOX Talas 2012 verbaut (140/110mm).
> Jetzt war doch hier mal die Rede von einem Skeen AM, für welches es eine andere Wippe gibt um den Hinterbau anzupassen.
> ...





Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hallo Sepp,
> 
> ist eine Talas 140 FIT RLC und nach Auskunft von Radon ist es vom Rahmen her kein Problem. Fährt sich auch absolut unproblematisch. Einzig bei steilen Anstiegen neigt das Rad nun stärker zum abheben mit dem Vorderrad. Läßt sich aber ganz einfach durch absenken der Gabel auf 110mm lösen.
> 
> ...





Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Skeen eine Revelation mit 150mm drinne? Oder Alternativen?





Robby2107 schrieb:


> Habe eine Talas mit 140mm verbaut. Funktioniert super, aber die Absenkung ist nötig, da das Vorderrad viel schneller steigt wenn es steil bergauf geht.





Farmerbob schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich werde mir für mein Skeen 7.0 jetzt wohl neue Laufräder bauen lassen. Ich fahre 2,4 " X-King und dieser ist auf der Felge bei wenig Bar einfach zu schwammig in Kurven.
> Ich tendiere zu den WTB Frequency i23, hat mit denen vielleicht schon einer Erfahrung gesammelt?
> ...





Farmerbob schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte für nächstes Jahr meinem Skeen eine neue Gabel gönnen.
> Welche Gabel würde Ihr nehmen?
> ...





Robby2107 schrieb:


> Würde Dir die Absenkung tunlichst ans Herz legen.
> Habe selber eine Fox Talas bei meinem Skeen verbaut und die Absenkung brauchst Du bei starken Steigungen definitiv.
> Ohne Absenkung hebt Dein Vorderrad bei steilen Anstiegen einfach ab und Du mußt schieben.
> 
> ...





Farmerbob schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei Radon angerufen und nach dem maximal erlaubtem Federweg des Radon Skeens gefragt (Gabel).
> 
> Über die Auskunft habe ich mich doch sehr gewundert, da man hier im Beitrag durchaus andere Informationen erhält.
> 
> ...





Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich ebenfalls vor dem Einbau der Talas (140mm) bei Radon abgesichert und mir wurde gesagt daß es sich auf die Geometrie zwar auswirkt, sonst vom Rahmen her aber nichts dagegen spricht. Es wurden also keinerlei Bedenken damals von Radon geäußert (bis auf die Geometrie, mit der ich aber prima zurecht komme)!!
> Lustig wie sich die Aussagen immer wieder total unterscheiden wenn man eigentlich ein und dasselbe nachfragt.


----------



## braincircus (5. Mai 2014)

Hm, witzig  Danke für die Ausführliche Recherche 
Ich hab mir gestern eine 170mm Moveloc bestellt. Wenn die dann da ist, werd ich ja sehen ob ich noch zusätzlich eine neue (längere) Gabel in Erwägung ziehen werde.
Cheers!


----------



## Aalex (5. Mai 2014)

ja und was hat da der mitarbeiter von radon nun falsch gemacht?

das rad is mit 120mm spezifiziert. wenn der probst nun ein sondermodell mit anderer wippe und mehr FW inder Front verbaut kann der ja nichts dafür. spezifiziert ist das skeen immer noch mit 120/115 und natürlich gibt dir Radon da auch nix offiziell frei. 

unter vorgehaltener hand am telefon schon eher, weil funktionieren tut es, auch wenns relativ sinnfrei ist. Aber offiziell würd ich das auch grundlegend ausschließen, einfach um sich vor dem DAU zu schützen, der da ne 160er pike reinzimmert und sich wundert wenn er in winterberg das teil völlig zerfaltet.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Mai 2014)

Das Skeen AM hat es ja auch leider nie in Serie geschafft. Ein Grund hat Radon nie verlauten lassen, leider ... (zumindest habe ich da nie was in Erfahrung bringen können)

Wer ne 160er Gabel in das Skeen "zimmert", hat das Prinzip "Skeen" eh nicht verstanden und hat sich das völlig falsche Bike gekauft.
Ich fahre mit der Talas (140/110mm) prima (kann man durchaus wörtlich verstehen) und würde höchstens hinten noch die 10mm vom Skeen AM vermissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (5. Mai 2014)

Daß das Skeen AM nicht gebaut wurde, war wohl eher eine modellpolitische Entscheidung...um sich nicht selber damit Konkurenz zu machen.
Wo ist hier etwas von einer 160mm geschrieben? Sollte das ironisch gemeint sein: Man kann das Rad ja *BIS xxx* freigeben. Gleich wie an manchen Federgabeln 180mm und an anderen 203mm Bremsscheiben freigegeben sind.

Und was oder wie einer sein Bike modifiziert, ist danach ja seine Sache.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Mai 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> ... Aber offiziell würd ich das auch grundlegend ausschließen, einfach um sich vor dem DAU zu schützen, der da ne 160er pike reinzimmert und sich wundert wenn er in winterberg das teil völlig zerfaltet.


 
Hier  

DAU = *D*ümmster *A*nzunehmender *U*ser??


----------



## Aalex (5. Mai 2014)

ja das ist mit DAU gemeint.


----------



## s37 (10. Mai 2014)

Hi Skeen-Fahrer,

mal ein ganz anderes Thema:

Hat schonmal jemand ausser mir über eine Änderung der *Umwerferzugverlegung *nachgedacht? Mein Hintergedanke ist folgender: So wie der Zug von Werk aus läuft, also quasi 70-80% des Wegs offen und über diese Plastikumlenkung unter dem Tretlager, ist die ganze Geschichte schon ordentlich schmutzanfällig. Ich habe mir überlegt, dass wenn der Zug weiterhin unter dem Unterrohr entlangläuft, allerdings geschlossen, ich einen "neuen" Schaltzuggegenhalter/Endanschlag benötige. 2 Möglichkeiten gibts dafür: 1. wäre http://www.bike-components.de/produ...elfuehrung.html?xtcr=12&xtmcl=problem solvers oder eben ein Eigenbau. 

Für Letzten nutzt man die Schraube bzw. das Gewinde im Rahmen unten im Tretlager der Schaltzugumlenkung und befestigt im Prinzip daran ein Aluplättchen (also mit Bohrung), das hinter dem Tretlager und Sitzrohr hochkommt und die Schaltzughülle aufnimmt (mit kleinem Loch für Schaltzug als Gegenhalter und abgedichteter Jagwire Endkappe). Meiner Meinung nach müsste das für eine deutlich verbesserte Sauberkeit sorgen, da die Schaltzughülle geschlossen verlegt werden kann. Desweiteren ist diese Eigenbaulösung mit Sicherheit leichter als die mit dem geposteten Link und ausserdem deutlich unauffälliger.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, ob die Eigenbaulösung vielleicht doch einen gravierenden Nachteil hat, auf den ich jetzt nicht gekommen bin? 

Ein Foto des Eigenbau-Endanschlags-Prototyps poste ich in den nächsten Tagen.

Viele Grüße und RIDE ON!
Simon


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte damals das Slide 140 das auch diese Umlenkung des Zuges unter dem Tretlager hatte. Und damit viele Probleme weil der Halter falsch herum montiert war, der Zug am Kettenblatt schlief, bei anderen das Tretlager angeschliffen war, usw. Mir ist damals leider keine Alternative eingefallen dies zu optimieren. Keine Ahnung wie es bei den aktuellen Modellen gelöst ist. Daher bin ich mal gespannt auf Deine Lösung


----------



## Max_V (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab dazu hier drinnen schon ein Foto von mir veröffentlicht. Mit der Lösung hatte ich nocht nie ein Problem.
Der Schaltkabel ist mit einem Jagwirehülle um das Tretlager eingehüllt.








Warte aber gespannt auf deine Umsetzung, von der Erklärung her kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s37 (13. Mai 2014)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ich hab dazu hier drinnen schon ein Foto von mir veröffentlicht. Mit der Lösung hatte ich nocht nie ein Problem.
> Der Schaltkabel ist mit einem Jagwirehülle um das Tretlager eingehüllt.
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hi Max,

deine Lösung hatte ich bei mir auch schon, ist aber auch irgendwann durchgescheuert, was die Leichtgängigkeit nicht unbedingt verbessert  Ist ein bisschen schwer meine Idee in Worte zu fassen. Gebt mir noch etwas Zeit für meinen Prototypen 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Skeendriver (14. Mai 2014)

Max_V schrieb:


> Und was oder wie einer sein Bike modifiziert, ist danach ja seine Sache.


Da bin ich voll bei dir.

Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso man ein Skeen für 2k EUR kauft, um dann viele hundert EUR für Mods ausgibt. Ich für meinen Teil habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass ich mich am Skeen verkauft habe. Inzwischen habe ich 200 EUR für eine Reverb, knapp 400 EUR für Saint-Bremsen und Ice-Tech Scheiben ausgeben. Jetzt noch weitere 500EUR für eine andere Gabel... Für diese 1100 EUR mehr hätte ich mir auch ein sehr nettes AM kaufen können, das die Features schon bei Auslieferung verbaut hat - inkl. mehr Federweg... deshalb lasse ich das mit der Gabel, fahre mein Skeen noch ein Jährchen, baue alles wieder auf Ausgangskonfiguration zurück und tausche das Bike.
Ich möchte den provokanten Gedanken in den Raum werfen, ob es sich nicht eher lohnt, das vorhandene Bike zu verkaufen und sich einen passenden Hobel zu gönnen, bevor es ans Hardcore-Modifizieren geht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte hier mal auf das Thema länger Gabel eingehen, habe einiges Getestet und bis 140 Gefahren geht gut hat aber kein
Sicherheitstest absolviert deswegen können die Radonmitarbeiter kein Freigabe geben bitte habt dafür Verständnis.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Max_V (14. Mai 2014)

@ Skeendriver:

Weil mir das Skeen gefällt, weil es sich für mich gut fährt usw. Weiß auch nicht so recht...

Hab da einen Bekannten, der hat sich vor 3 Wochen das eigentliche Zweitbike aufgebaut, nun hat er festgestellt, daß einige Teile nun doch nicht so sind wie sie sein sollen, nun letzte Woche hat er sich den nächsten Rahmen gekauft und baut wieder ein neues auf....das kann es ja auch nicht sein. Oder?

Ich für meinen Teil hab heuer meine Lenkkombination noch geändert, also einen kürzeren Vorbau, und minimal schmäleren Lenker, beides FSA SL-K und das Rad gleichzeitig noch um knappe 80 gr. leichter gemacht.. zur Zeit ist der Besitzer von meinem Skeen dran Gramm für Gramm zu verlieren, hab gehört bei dem sollte es "billiger" sein..


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Mai 2014)

Skeendriver schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei dir.
> 
> Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso man ein Skeen für 2k EUR kauft, um dann viele hundert EUR für Mods ausgibt. Ich für meinen Teil habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass ich mich am Skeen verkauft habe. Inzwischen habe ich 200 EUR für eine Reverb, knapp 400 EUR für Saint-Bremsen und Ice-Tech Scheiben ausgeben. Jetzt noch weitere 500EUR für eine andere Gabel... Für diese 1100 EUR mehr hätte ich mir auch ein sehr nettes AM kaufen können, das die Features schon bei Auslieferung verbaut hat - inkl. mehr Federweg... deshalb lasse ich das mit der Gabel, fahre mein Skeen noch ein Jährchen, baue alles wieder auf Ausgangskonfiguration zurück und tausche das Bike.
> Ich möchte den provokanten Gedanken in den Raum werfen, ob es sich nicht eher lohnt, das vorhandene Bike zu verkaufen und sich einen passenden Hobel zu gönnen, bevor es ans Hardcore-Modifizieren geht.


 

Würde mal behaupten das war ein klassischer Fehlkauf deinerseits, da kann Radon bzw. das Skeen ja absolut nichts dafür.
Wenn Du von Anfang an ehern Richtung AM geschaut hast, dann hätte es ein Slide werden müssen und kein Race-/Marathonfully wie das Skeen.

Das Tuning obliegt ja jedem selbst. Es soll Menschen geben die sind mit dem Skeen im original durchaus zufrieden. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## fm7775 (14. Mai 2014)

sehe ich genau so, Fehlkauf, das skeen ist ein Touren-Fully. richtiger wäre ein 150er Slide oder sogar ein 175er swoop. ICh habe mir 2012 ein 140er Slide geholt, für den Harz ideal, aber für den Weg zur Arbeit eher mäßig. Jetzt habe ich das Skeen 10 und damit fahre ich zur Arbeit oder zurück. Dabei habe ich Asphalt, Schotter und mit Umwege auch Trails. Würde nie auf die Idee kommen, in das Leichtgewicht eine 160er Gabel zu bauen, vlt. noch 2,4 Hans Dampf drauf. OMG. Alles zurückbauen und im bikemarkt verbimmeln.


----------



## Skeendriver (14. Mai 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Würde mal behaupten das war ein klassischer Fehlkauf deinerseits, da kann Radon bzw. das Skeen ja absolut nichts dafür.


 Das hatte ich ja auch geschrieben.



> Das Tuning obliegt ja jedem selbst.


Das sehe ich auch so. Ich habe nur die Frage in den Raum gestellt, ob es wirtschaftlich nicht sinnvoller wäre, das Skeen ggf. zu verkaufen, anstatt massiv zu tunen. Auf den Gedanken bin ich bei der allgemeinen Diskussion mit dem Gabeltausch gekommen.

Grüße,

Skeendriver


----------



## Skeendriver (14. Mai 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> sICh habe mir 2012 ein 140er Slide geholt, für den Harz ideal, aber für den Weg zur Arbeit eher mäßig.


Ein Wissender! Das Skeen ist mein erstes Fully und ich muss zugeben, dass mir beim Kauf der Unterschied zwischen AM und Marathon nur technisch geläufig, mir aber der Unterschied im echten Leben unklar war. Wenn du schreibst, dass dein Slide für den Weg zur Arbeit nur mäßig war, kannst du mal beschreiben, wo genau beim Fahren der Unterschied zwischen dem Skeen und dem Slide ist? Wie wirkt sich der Geometrieunterschied aus? 
Ich war schon im Bike-Discount in Bonn und habe auf einem Slide gesessen, aber die Fahrt auf der Teststrecke und auf dem Parkplatz haben mir nicht wirklich viel über den Unterschied gesagt.


----------



## Max_V (14. Mai 2014)

Ein wenig seinen Einsatzzweck zu kennen, minimiert diese "Fehlkäufe". (nicht böse gemeint)  Ab und an passiert das doch jeden...

Zum Wiederverkauf....naja, kenne einige mit 3k+€ Räder die nach 2 Jahren nicht mal mehr 900€ bringen, daher halte ich einen Verkauf auch relativ unwirtschaftlich. Aber das musst du für dich rausfinden. Kannst natürlich auch Glück haben und das Rad teuer verkaufen.

Wenn ich mich mehr Richtung AM - DH bewegen würde, denke ich würden dem Skeen zwei Speedkings aufgezogen und es zum Fahrradweg/Forstweg/Asphalt-KM Fresser umfunktioniert. Funkt natürlich nur mit 2-3 Bikes, danach müsste man einen Verleih aufmachen


----------



## s37 (14. Mai 2014)

hi zusammen,

hier also mein prototyp:







VOR dem einbau sah es so aus:






DANACH so:









nen groben test habe ich gemacht...funktion top!
ausführliche probefahrt folgt 

schönen abend,
simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. Mai 2014)

Interessant wäre noch ein Bild von ganz unten, wo der Halter befestigt wurde.


----------



## fm7775 (15. Mai 2014)

Skeendriver schrieb:


> Ein Wissender! Das Skeen ist mein erstes Fully und ich muss zugeben, dass mir beim Kauf der Unterschied zwischen AM und Marathon nur technisch geläufig, mir aber der Unterschied im echten Leben unklar war. Wenn du schreibst, dass dein Slide für den Weg zur Arbeit nur mäßig war, kannst du mal beschreiben, wo genau beim Fahren der Unterschied zwischen dem Skeen und dem Slide ist? Wie wirkt sich der Geometrieunterschied aus?
> Ich war schon im Bike-Discount in Bonn und habe auf einem Slide gesessen, aber die Fahrt auf der Teststrecke und auf dem Parkplatz haben mir nicht wirklich viel über den Unterschied gesagt.



Also beim Slide sitze ich eher aufrecht, dazu das etwas schwerer, die Reifen sind auch breiter. Habe auf dem Slide 2,4 RQ, auf dem Skeen fahre ich RR 2,25. Beim Skeen sitze ich mehr wie auf dem Rennrad. Von der Fahrzeit habe ich es noch nicht verglichen, weil die Strecke auch jedes Mal anders wird. Sind 32km mit dem Rennrad auf Asphalt und 34+x mit dem MTB, weil es dann über Feldwege, Waldwege und schmale Trails und ein Paar Knubbel geht.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (15. Mai 2014)

Auch zu beachten, dass das Slide vom Fahrwerk deutlich weicher ist als das Skeen.
Beim Skeen ist die Plattform viel neutraler, sodass mehr Kraft in den Vortrieb statt des Dämpfers geht.
Ausserdem sind die Laufräder deutlich leichter, was ohnehin besseres Beschleunigen ermöglicht.


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Mai 2014)

Gestern eine schöne Tour gemacht mit der Freundin auf ihrem Stage und ich mit meinem Skeen.
Bei ner Pause habe ich dann das Unglück gesehen: Riss *in* der Schweißnaht vom Oberrohr zum Steuerrohr 

Risslänge etwa 2-2,5cm
Ort: rechte Unterseite der Schweißnaht vom Oberrohr zum Steuerrohr
Rahmenalter: 1,5 Jahre

Werde heute abend noch Bilder nachreichen.


----------



## Skeendriver (19. Mai 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Rahmenalter: 1,5 Jahre


Garantie?


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Mai 2014)

Skeendriver schrieb:


> Garantie?


Werde ich noch abklären (Email an HS), da es ein Tauschrahmen ist. Der originale Rahmen hatte das Kettenstrebenproblem.

Edit: Email ist heute an HS rausgegangen.
Anbei noch ein Bild von dem Riss.


----------



## Max_V (20. Mai 2014)

Sehr sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## braincircus (20. Mai 2014)

Hm - dann war die 140er Gabel vielleicht doch zu viel für das Skeen


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Mai 2014)

braincircus schrieb:


> Hm - dann war die 140er Gabel vielleicht doch zu viel für das Skeen



Wenn Du mir jetzt noch den Grund Deiner Aussage nennst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braincircus (20. Mai 2014)

Hm - flacherer Lenkwinkel -> größere horizontale Distanz zwischen Nabe und Drehpunkt (Aufhängung am Rahmen) -> höheres Moment bei Belastung -> Riss in der Schweißnaht von Oberrohr/Steuerrohr.
Das wäre mein Gedankengang gewesen. Sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Mai 2014)

braincircus schrieb:


> Hm - flacherer Lenkwinkel -> größere horizontale Distanz zwischen Nabe und Drehpunkt (Aufhängung am Rahmen) -> höheres Moment bei Belastung -> Riss in der Schweißnaht von Oberrohr/Steuerrohr.
> Das wäre mein Gedankengang gewesen. Sehe ich das falsch?


In der Theorie sicher ein nicht ganz falscher Gedankengang, aber wir reden von 2cm mehr Federweg. Da dürfte sich die "Mehrbelastung" doch arg in Grenzen halten. 
Wobei Deiner Theorie nach dann ehern die Verbindung Unterrohr/Steuerrohr reißen müßte. 
Zumal es dann ehern neben der Naht reißen müßte (Schwachstelle) und nicht direkt in der Naht. Das spricht ehern für eine fehlerhafte Naht.

Aber sei es drum, das Thema ist bei Radon angebracht und ich werde mal abwarten.


----------



## Max_V (21. Mai 2014)

Wenn es den wirklich die 2 cm ausgemacht hätten, hatten die nie einen solchen Artikel veröffentlichen dürfen und das Skeen für Profis der Bikebravos so austatten.

_Traditionell versteht sich das Skeen von Versender Radon als Race-Fully mit Federwegsreserven und hat sein Potenzial für schnelle Rennrunden bereits mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt. Für unsere speziellen Anforderungen packte Entwickler Bodo Probst noch einen drauf und spendierte dem Alu-Skeen durch eine überarbeitete Dämpferaufnahme mehr Federweg. Das Resultat: vorne 140 und hinten 120 Millimeter (10 mm mehr) und damit ein deutlich gewachsener Einsatzbereich bei einem für 3499 Euro attraktiven Gewicht von 12,3 Kilo. Mit ordentlicher Sattelüberhöhung und damit viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad kletterte das Skeen sehr sportlich, wobei sich der Hinterbau aufgrund der modifizierten Kinematik ohne Plattform leicht zusammenzieht._

_ Vor allem auf den Isar-Trails ist das grüne auf All-Mountain-Maße erstarkte Skeen in seinem Element. Und selbst auf der Teststrecke in Sölden funktioniert das Skeen-Fahrwerk so gut, dass es erst in den stark verblockten Passagen seine nur 120 Millimeter Federweg nicht mehr verbergen kann._

_*TUNING* C-Guide-Kettenführung, Teleskop-Sattelstütze, längerer Federweg_


----------



## Vincy (21. Mai 2014)

*Skeen 29 (Prototyp)*
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes


----------



## fissenid (22. Mai 2014)

mmmhhhhh 

In 650B wäre es mir lieber, aber das hat was.....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Mai 2014)

Max_V schrieb:


> Wenn es den wirklich die 2 cm ausgemacht hätten, hatten die nie einen solchen Artikel veröffentlichen dürfen und das Skeen für Profis der Bikebravos so austatten.
> 
> _Traditionell versteht sich das Skeen von Versender Radon als Race-Fully mit Federwegsreserven und hat sein Potenzial für schnelle Rennrunden bereits mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt. Für unsere speziellen Anforderungen packte Entwickler Bodo Probst noch einen drauf und spendierte dem Alu-Skeen durch eine überarbeitete Dämpferaufnahme mehr Federweg. Das Resultat: vorne 140 und hinten 120 Millimeter (10 mm mehr) und damit ein deutlich gewachsener Einsatzbereich bei einem für 3499 Euro attraktiven Gewicht von 12,3 Kilo. Mit ordentlicher Sattelüberhöhung und damit viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad kletterte das Skeen sehr sportlich, wobei sich der Hinterbau aufgrund der modifizierten Kinematik ohne Plattform leicht zusammenzieht._
> 
> ...


Das Bike war damals als Modellstudie angelegt, allerdings darf man nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass es sich in dieser Konfiguration nie auf dem Prüfstand beweisen musste. Für diese Konfiguration können wir deshalb KEINE Freigabe erteilen, eben weil es nie getestet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s37 (22. Mai 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Skeen 29 (Prototyp)*
> https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes



hmmm...nicht übel...ABER: wieso eine komplett andere rahmenform? die alte rahmenform war bzw. gott sei dank IST immer noch einfach wunderschön!...weiss schon, warum ich es hab 

das neue ist für mich keine alternative, schon gar nicht in 29"...schade


----------



## Max_V (23. Mai 2014)

s37 schrieb:


> hmmm...nicht übel...ABER: wieso eine komplett andere rahmenform? die alte rahmenform war bzw. gott sei dank IST immer noch einfach wunderschön!...weiss schon, warum ich es hab
> 
> das neue ist für mich keine alternative, schon gar nicht in 29"...schade


Na da bin ich mal ganz bei dir...das ist doch ein 29" Slide der ersten Stunde. 
Laut mir hat das Dingens nicht den Namen Skeen verdient. Warscheinlich denke ich falsch aber eine völlig neue Rahmenkonstruktion soll auch einen völlig neuen Namen tragen, oder in dem Fall ein fast 1:1 Slide sein...


----------



## Bierschinken88 (23. Mai 2014)

Ihr seht aber schon, dass der Rahmen deutlich filigraner ist?

Macht ihr das jetzt nur an der Dämpferposition fest?


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Mai 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Ihr seht aber schon, dass der Rahmen deutlich filigraner ist?
> 
> Macht ihr das jetzt nur an der Dämpferposition fest?


 
Klar kommt es auf das Fahrverhalten an, aber der 1.Eindruck zählt halt auch.
Außerdem ist es bisher nur ein Prototyp, abwarten was wirklich am Ende im Laden steht.


----------



## s37 (23. Mai 2014)

@Bierschinken88:
filigran ja, aber nicht mehr einzigartig schön 

@Robby2107:
mit dem prototyp hast du natürlich recht, vielleicht zählt unsere meinung ja auch 

schönes wochenende!


----------



## Sixday (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Freunde des Skeens!

Seit längerem schon quälte mich ein ekelhaftes und immer häufig vorkommendes Knarzen an meinem Rahmen. Anfangs dachte ich es wäre das Sattelstüzen/Sattelklemmen Problem aber als ich dann mal den Test machte und einfach ohne beides fuhr und das Knarzen nicht verschwand wurde mir klar das es am Rahmen liegen muss. Mit ein paar Hörproben stellte ich dann fest das es aus dem Dämpfer bereich kommt..

Als ich dann mal die Lager im Dämpferbereich checken wollte war mir dann alles klar..
Die Linke Schraube war sowas von angedonnert das ich mit viel Feingefühl und etwas mehr Kraft die Schraube lösen musste..
Also 8 Nm waren das mit Garantie nicht!

Also erst einmal die Distanzringe und die Lagerdichtungen raus.. "ok" dachte ich, normaler Verschleiß..





Als ich mir dann das Lager angesehen habe dachte ich "ok die Zeit is reif für einen wechsel" (1 Jahr lang wenig gefahren!!!)
(Und man beachte den Span im Lagerbereich)






Als ich mir dann das Gewinde anschaute wurde mir ganz übel.. Ich dachte "ok erstmal sauber machen"






hier dann das Gewinde nach der Reinigung..






Für die jenigen die es nicht sehen: Das Gewinde ist völlig verschnitten.. Da war mir dann auch klar warum die Schraube so schwer zu lösen war..

Das heißt jetzt ich benötige eine neue Wippe und neue Lager und darf mich mit Radon auseinandersetzen.
Sowas nervt mich grade in der Saison tierisch!
Für neue Lager wird Radon bestimmt nicht aufkommen auch wenn das Skeen grade mal ein Jahr lang und wenig gefahren worden ist.

Wisst ihr wo ich jetzt so ein Lager her bekomme? Und hattet ihr auch schon mal solche Problem?


Mfg Micha


----------



## Sixday (25. Mai 2014)

Ok wo ich die Lager her bekomme weiß ich nun.. Kann mir jmd die Maße sagen?

MfG


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo Sixday,

da haben wir wohl den gleichen Mechaniker bei Radon erwischt......

Die Lager die du benötigst nennen sich 688-2RS.

Es ist aber empfehlenswert auch die oberen Lager am Umlenkhebel zu ersetzen. Diese sind die 698-2RS.


----------



## braincircus (25. Mai 2014)

Hi, 
interessant. Mein Rahmen knarrzt auch ein bisschen. Hab letztens auch die gesamte Dämpfer/Wippeneinheit auseinander gebaut, geputzt und gefettet. Außerdem Tretlager komplett neu gefettet - das linke war schon ziemlich im A***. Jetzt ist es besser, aber immer noch nicht weg. Sattelstütze ist es bei mir glaub ich auch nicht - knarrzt auch im Wiegetritt. Eine der Schrauben beim Dämpfer war aber so zu geknallt, dass ich sie nicht aufgebracht hab und am Ende aufgeben musste...

Die Dimensionen der Lager weiß ich nicht, aber bei Bikediscount bekommst du sie im Satz: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-lagersatz-fuer-skeen-34363. Ich weiß aber nicht ob sie billiger sind, wenn du einfach Industrielager irgendwo anders kaufst...


----------



## Sixday (25. Mai 2014)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Die Lager die du benötigst nennen sich 688-2RS.
> 
> Es ist aber empfehlenswert auch die oberen Lager am Umlenkhebel zu ersetzen. Diese sind die 698-2RS.




Hast ne pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday (25. Mai 2014)

braincircus schrieb:


> Die Dimensionen der Lager weiß ich nicht, aber bei Bikediscount bekommst du sie im Satz: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-lagersatz-fuer-skeen-34363. Ich weiß aber nicht ob sie billiger sind, wenn du einfach Industrielager irgendwo anders kaufst...



Na die Lagere werde ich mir bestimmt nicht noch einmal kaufen! Die nächsten werden von SKF sein und werden hier bestellt: http://kugellagershopberlin.de/

Ich würde Dir empfehlen nochmal ein versuch zu starten, denn das ist nicht unwichtig.. und bevor Du dir die Wippe völlig im arsch machst, geh dem lieber auf den Grund.

MfG Micha


----------



## chrischabln (25. Mai 2014)

Sixday schrieb:


> ...Für neue Lager wird Radon bestimmt nicht aufkommen auch wenn das Skeen grade mal ein Jahr lang und wenig gefahren worden ist.


Und warum nicht, wenn ich mal fragen darf?!?
Hast Du schon angefragt?!?


----------



## Sixday86 (26. Mai 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> Und warum nicht, wenn ich mal fragen darf?!?
> Hast Du schon angefragt?!?



Nein aber wenn ich mehr weiß, sag ich bescheid.


----------



## chrischabln (26. Mai 2014)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Nein aber wenn ich mehr weiß, sag ich bescheid.


 Mach das mal, denn mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, wie @Radon-Bikes dazu steht...


----------



## Sixday86 (26. Mai 2014)

Das Werkzeug zum herauspressen der Lager brauch ich auch, theoretische müssten sie mir das auch stellen. Und so einfach rauspressen is da nicht weil das Lager nur in eine Richtung rein bzw raus gepresst werden kann weil die Aufnahme ein lageranschlag hat.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fm7775 (18. Juni 2014)

hi,

ich habe ein Slide AM 7.0 und ein Skeen 10. Demnächst ist eine 4 Tage Hüttentour (Tegernsee-Sterzing) geplant. Welches Bike nehmen? Skeen oder Slide. Das Skeen ist neu und hat den Crossmax SLR Laufradsatz. Das Slide hat 2014 noch keinen Gabelservice gesehen, sonst alles i.O. neue Steine drin, Kette neu, Pneus neu. 


Oder soll ich den LRS mit Bremsscheibe umbauen ?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (18. Juni 2014)

Philosophische Frage, finde ich.
Gehts ums Kilometer/Höhenmeter machen nimm das Skeen, gehts darum auch Geländemäßig mehr mit zu nehmen, nimm das Slide.

Nimm das Bike, auf dem du dich bei längeren Touren wohler fühlst


----------



## fm7775 (18. Juni 2014)

nicht das mir der LRS um die Ohren fliegt, ist ja eher was für CC. Obwohl, sind ja keine Sprünge oder sowas bei, sollte der LRS als abkönnen.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (18. Juni 2014)

Ja eben...

Deswegen sag ich ja, wenn du Gelände erwartest, nimm das Slide.
Ansonsten kannste das auch mit dem Skeen machen. Ist nicht so, dass das nach ner Wurzelabfahrt auseinander fällt ;-)

Ansonsten musste dir halt Sprünge klemmen oder Tempo rausnehmen, wenns aufm Skeen heftig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday (19. Juni 2014)

Moin Kollegen schaut mal was ich soeben entdeckt habe.. Es gibt nun eine möglichkeit die Shifter via Matchmaker an die Formula zu bauen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-...heit-ein-kleiner-aufbaubericht.568613/page-12


MfG Micha


----------



## Bierschinken88 (19. Juni 2014)

Die gibts schon was länger.
Bei Formula heisst das dann "Mixmaster".


----------



## Fact (24. Juni 2014)

ich stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung und schwanke zwischen dem Skeen 9,0 und dem Slide 130 29" 9.0.
 was meint ihr....gibts unwiderstehliche Aktionen vorher um die 26" Skeen Restbestände loszuwerden?


----------



## ms303 (24. Juni 2014)

Da hänge ich mich mal dran:

Ich überlege mir gerade auch, das Skeen 9.0 2014 zuzulegen.

Als Info:

Ich bin 1,86 und wiege zur Zeit fahrfertig so ziemlich genau 100 KG.

Also für den Laufradsatz eigentlich schon einmal 10 KG zuviel.

Aber Gewicht soll abgebaut werden, das krieg ich schon irgendwann/irgenwie hin. 

Aber ich hätte da schon ein Paar Fragen an Euch Experten, die das Rad bereits haben:

Ich habe zur Zeit ein Trek Remedy 9, das ich auch nie wieder abgeben werde.

Aber ich hätte gerne für meine abendliche Fitness-Runde (ca. 33 KM/80% Asphalt/20% Schotter- bzw. Waldwege) gerne (zusätzlich) ein sportlicheres und vor allem leichteres Rad.

Da ist mir das Skeen ins Auge gesprungen (auch wegen bzw. vor allem des Preises).

Hier meine Fragen:


1.

Wie ist das mit der Sitzposition? Im letzten Test der MB (02/2014) wird die etwas zu aufrechte Sitzposition auf Grund des zu hohen Steuerrohrs bemängelt. Wie empfindet Ihr das?

Aufrecht sitze ich schon auf dem Remedy. Möchte schon etwas eher Racemässiges...


2.

Wie ist das mit der SID und dem Monarch?

Das ich den Dämpfer bzw. die Gabel bei meinem Gewicht entsprechend mehr aufpumpen muss, ist klar.

Und das das Fahrwerk eines Skeens von Haus straffer ist, als an einem AM, ist mir auch klar.

Aber kriege ich das Fahrwerk bei meinem (aktuellen) Gewicht überhaupt noch vernünftig abgestimmt?

Spricht das dann überhaupt noch irgendwie (halbwegs) sensibel an?

Und vor allem:

Reicht dann der Verstellbereich der Zugstufendämpfung überhaupt noch aus (mehr Druck = mehr Zugstufe notwendig)?

Was meint Ihr? Gibt es da Erfahrungen?

Zur Info: Mein erstes Bike war ein Canyon Nerve AM 2012 mit einer 32er-Talas und einem Fox RP2.

Da passte die Zugstufendämpfung für mein Gewicht überhaupt nicht.  War immer zu schnell.

Beim Remedy kann ich trotz der höheren Drücke immer zwischen schnell und Kaugummi einstellen, also perfekt.

Wie ist das beim Skeen 9.0?


3.

Ich möchte eine Reverb an das Rad montieren, da ich die Vorzüge auf Grund der Erfahrungen am Nerve und am Remedy nicht mehr missen will.

Gibt es dafür Halter am Rahmen, oder gibt es Tipps, wie man die Leitung am Rahmen gut verlegen kann?

Am liebsten würde ich das gerne natürlich direkt von den Jungs in Bonn erledigen lassen, da ich das Rad auf jeden Fall in Bonn abholen werde.

Auf Versand stehe ich nicht so...

Wenn dann kaufe ich vor Ort. Auch wenn ich wieder kommen muss.


4.

Wie empfindet Ihr allgemein die Qualität des Skeens?

Also die des Rahmens selbst (für Zuliefererteile kann Radon ja nichts).

Seid Ihr da komplett zufrieden?

Ich habe so manchmal das Gefühl, das Radon Preis-/Leistungsmässig bzw. Ausstattungsmässig wohl der absolute Knaller ist, aber die Rahmen mit der "heissen Nadel" zusammen gestrickt wurden.

Hauptsache günstiger als die Mitbewerber...

Aber dann so einiges auf der Strecke bleibt, bzw. irgendwo gespart wird (Dauerhaltbarkeit/Lager/Zugverlegung)...

Irgendwo muss der günstige Preis ja herkommen...

Wie seht Ihr das?


5.

Hat einer von Euch das Skeen 9.0 (2014) in 20" und das mal gewogen?

Auf der Homepage wird es ja ab 11,4 KG angegeben.

Vermutlich in der kleinsten Rahmengrösse.

Hab mal gelesen, dass man pro Rahmengrösse höher ungefähr 200 Gramm drauf rechnen muss.

Also sollte das Skeen 9.0 in 20" dann etwa 11,8 KG wiegen (ohne Pedale etc. pp).

Kann das wer bestätigen, oder hat genaue Messergebnisse?


Vielen Dank im Voraus für´s lesen dieses Romans und Eure Antworten.


----------



## ms303 (24. Juni 2014)

Doppelpost... Sorry...


----------



## braincircus (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo ms303!
Dann will ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Skeen 9.0 posten.
Ich habe meines seit Nov. 2013, seither 1000km und 22500Hm gefahren. Durchschnittliche länge einer Ausfahrt um die 35km, 5% Asphalt, 65% Schotter, 30% Trails (geschätzt). 
Davor hatte ich ein Hardtail, kann also keine fundierten objektiven Vergleiche zu anderen Fullies ziehen. So wie Gott mich schuf wiege ich um die 77kg, d.h. fahrbereit wohl um die 82-85kg und bin 1.89m groß, SL weiß ich grad nicht.
Zu deinen Fragen:
1) Sitzposition empfinde ich als ideal. Leichte Sattelüberhöhung, sportlich, aber kein Kreuzbrecher. Vergleichbar zu meinem Marathonhardtail zuvor.
2) Mit der Dämpfungseinheit bin ich zufrieden. Monarch arbeitet extrem gut, die 3 einstellbaren Härten bringen jeweils eine deutliche Veränderung. In der mittleren und harten Abstimmung ist das Pedallierwippen gleich 0. Ich fahre eine sehr weiche Abstimmung, da mir das Ansprechverhalten sonst nicht sensibel genug wäre, und wie gesagt, mit geschlossenem Dämpfer ist es trotzdem fast wie ein Hardtail. Zugstufe habe ich ca. in der Mitte - könnte also noch schneller oder langsamer. In wie weit sich das alles aber auf deine ~+15kg umlegen lasst weiß ich nicht.
Mit der SID bin ich hingegen nur mäßig zufrieden. Ich fahre auch die recht weich, sodass ich schon ziemlich viel Sag habe und selbst wenn ich nicht auf dem Rad drauf sitze kommt die Gabel schon nicht mehr ganz raus. Also von den 120mm sind schon von vornherein 10mm weg. Dann setz ich mich drauf und hab noch gefühlte 90mm travel, von denen ich aber so gut wie nie mehr als 70mm ausnutze - meist eher nur 40-50mm - bis zum Anschlag komme ich nie, da würden wohl erst meine Handgelenke das zeitliche segnen. Den fehlenden Federweg macht die SID dafür wieder durch flexen wie Espenlaub im Wind wett, wodurch doch wieder ein weicher Fahreindruck entsteht (Achtung, Ironie). All das finde ich aber persönlich Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Kein Mensch kann eine 1250g Gabel mit 150mm Fedwerweg, maximaler Steifigkeit und butterweichem Ansprechverhalten erwarten, noch dazu in diesem Preissegment. Und gut fahrbar ist das Ding in jedem Fall - sehr gut sogar. Wie gesagt, ich beschwere mich alle mal darüber, dass die SID keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist ^^... Bei 100kg könnte sich dieser Eindruck aber auch nochmal ein bisschen Verstärken.
3) Ich bin seit 5 Tagen stolzer Besitzer einer Movloc 170 und bin absolut begeistert davon. Natürlich ist und bleibt das Skeen ein Racefully - aber wer fährt nicht nur gern schnell bergauf, sondern auch schnell bergab?!  Und dafür ist die Stütze einfach genial. Bei der Movloc waren so aufklebbare Kabelhalter dabei. Hält bombenfest mit 3M Klebepad, aber "schön" ist anders. Halt noch ein zusätzliches Kabel am eh schon nicht sehr aufgeräumten Skeen.
4) Über die Qualität des Rahmens kann ich nicht viel sagen bzw. bemängeln. Meiner knarrzt leider sehr unangenehm, aber ich vermute, dass das Tretlager schuld ist. Habs schon ausgebaut und neues Kugellagerfett reingegeben, aber das linke dreht sich immer noch sehr schwergängig. Nach einmaliger Problemschilderung und Nachfrage wurde mir von Radon/H&S sehr rasch (paar Stunden!) eine sehr kulante Lösung angeboten - ich hoffe sie wird helfen, werde dazu nächste Woche noch was posten. Ansonsten hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, bis auf eine gerissene Kette nach 300km.
5) Mein Skeen ist in 20" und hat gerade gewogen 12.44kg, inklusive der 170er Movloc, CB Candy Pedalen und Radcomputer - sonst alles original. 

Obwohl mein Gewicht nicht ganz dem deinen entspricht, hoffe ich, dass dir diese Antwort weiter hilft.
Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch mal hervorheben dass ich mit dem Rad insgesamt sehr zufrieden bin. Der Rahmen ist für mich genau richtig, die Sitzposition ist ideal, bergauf klettert es unglaublich und geht auch bergab gut, die Anbauteile sind sehr gut - für 2000 Euro ein fantastisches Rad, wenn auch natürlich teurer und besser immer irgendwo geht.
SG
S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (25. Juni 2014)

@braincircus:

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.

Hilft mir schon mal weiter.

Ja, mein Gewicht... 

Da mache ich mir die meisten Gedanken drum.

Klar soll das runter, aber erstmal muss das Skeen die aushalten.

Ich hab mal im Megastore angerufen.

Das 9.0 ist in 20" da.

Da ich Urlaub und somit Zeit habe, werde ich mal hinfahren und mal testen.


----------



## Skeendriver (25. Juni 2014)

Ich wiege noch ein paar (wenige) Kilos mehr als du und hatte mit meinem Skeen keine Probleme. 
Insgesamt finde ich das Bike auch sehr empfehlenswert!! Du musst dir aber im
Klaren sein, dass du kein AllMountain-Bike vor die hast. Die Sitzposition ist recht gestreckt und die Federung reicht aus meiner Sicht zwar auf jeden Fall für jeden Waldweg, der auch gerne etwas ruppiger sein darf. aber vor heftigeren Wurzelteppichen wäre ich Schisshase mit dem Skeen angehalten  es kommt halt darauf an, was du fahren willst.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKn-Biker (25. Juni 2014)

ms303 schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte gerne für meine abendliche Fitness-Runde (*ca. 33 KM/80% Asphalt/20% Schotter- bzw. Waldwege*) gerne (zusätzlich) ein *sportlicheres* und vor allem *leichteres* Rad.
> .....
> Ich möchte eine *Reverb* an das Rad montieren, da ich die Vorzüge auf Grund der Erfahrungen am Nerve und am Remedy nicht mehr missen will.
> ....
> Also sollte das Skeen 9.0 in 20" dann etwa *11,8 KG* wiegen (ohne Pedale etc. pp).


 
Hallo,
also für mich hört sich das an, als solltest du eher nach einem Hardtail Ausschau halten. Für deinen Einsatzzweck wäre doch ein ZR Race oder BlackSin besser geeignet als das Skeen. Mit den von dir gewünschten Änderungen bist du doch schon ziemlich nah an deinem bisherigen Bike. Das Skeen ist schon ein tolles Bike und verträgt, bei "leichten" Fahrern mit kleinen Änderugen (Reifen, Setup, HR-Bremse), schon eine ganze Menge Spaß (auch Bergab).  Aber ob das bei  (*ca. 33 KM/80% Asphalt/20% Schotter- bzw. Waldwege*) nötig ist ?

Gruß


----------



## Toni2013 (26. Juni 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich habe ein Slide AM 7.0 und ein Skeen 10. Demnächst ist eine 4 Tage Hüttentour (Tegernsee-Sterzing) geplant. Welches Bike nehmen? Skeen oder Slide. Das Skeen ist neu und hat den Crossmax SLR Laufradsatz. Das Slide hat 2014 noch keinen Gabelservice gesehen, sonst alles i.O. neue Steine drin, Kette neu, Pneus neu.
> 
> ...



Hallo fm7775

wie war deine Tour?Und für welches Bike hast Du dich jetzt letztendlich entschieden?Ich hoffe doch für das Skeen 

Grüße Toni


----------



## fm7775 (26. Juni 2014)

Toni2013 schrieb:


> Hallo fm7775
> 
> wie war deine Tour?Und für welches Bike hast Du dich jetzt letztendlich entschieden?Ich hoffe doch für das Skeen
> 
> Grüße Toni


geht erst am Sonntag los. Werde das Skeen nehmen.


----------



## Skeendriver (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo ms303,

noch ein Gedanke zum Thema: Skeen kaufen oder nicht. 

1. Was willst du mittelfristig fahren? Reicht ein Marathon-Bike oder vielleicht soll es doch ein All-Mountain werden? Ich wurde damals im Bike-Discount in Bonn aus meiner heutigen Sicht eher schlecht beraten (man sollte NIE Samstags dorthin fahren - ist zuviel los). Der Verkäufer steckte mich wohl eher in die Schublade "dicker alter Sack, der fährt nie heftigere Trails" und *SCHWUPPS* hatte ich ein Skeen. Als NOOB hatte ich mich darauf verlassen. Ich habe mein Skeen gestern verkauft. Hat mich letztlich 600 EUR gekostet. Anyway.

2. Ich halte das Skeen (ich hatte das 9.0) für ein wirklich gutes Rad. Das sehen offensichtlich viele andere auch so. Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt findest du so gut wie keine Skeens. Entweder werden die Bikes nicht verkauft (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) oder die Fahrer sind alle zufrieden mit ihren Bikes... ich vermute letzteres.

3. Radon bringt das Skeen 29" raus. Wollte ich ein Marathon-Bike, dann wäre eher das meine Wahl. Du müsstest dich halt mit dem Kauf noch etwas gedulden. Ist nur so ein Gedanke...

4. Hast du dir auch mal die Konkurrenz-Bikes wie z.B. das Canyon Nerve AL angeschaut? Aus meiner Sicht sind das (wie das kommende Skeen 29") optische Leckerbissen.


----------



## Robby2107 (26. Juni 2014)

Melde mich als langjähriger Skeenfahrer nun auch mal zu Wort.
Ich hab mein Skeen nun seit Frühjahr 2011 und bin immer noch begeistert von dem Teil.
Mein Fahrprofil erstreckt sich von ruhigen Ausfahrten auf befestigten Radwegen bis hin zu Marathons, die wie in Bad Wildbad auch heftige Trails beinhalten. Ich fahre mein Skeen bis in ein hohes S2-Level (Singletrailskala), halt immer auch mit angepasstem Speed.
Das Skeen verlangt in gröberen Gelände einfach eine gute Linienwahl.
Für grobes Drüberbolzen ist es das falsche Bike.


----------



## fissenid (26. Juni 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Melde mich als langjähriger Skeenfahrer nun auch mal zu Wort.
> Ich hab mein Skeen nun seit Frühjahr 2011 und bin immer noch begeistert von dem Teil.
> Mein Fahrprofil erstreckt sich von ruhigen Ausfahrten auf befestigten Radwegen bis hin zu Marathons, die wie in Bad Wildbad auch heftige Trails beinhalten. Ich fahre mein Skeen bis in ein hohes S2-Level (Singletrailskala), halt immer auch mit angepasstem Speed.
> Das Skeen verlangt in gröberen Gelände einfach eine gute Linienwahl.
> Für grobes Drüberbolzen ist es das falsche Bike.


 
 Ich kann Rooby2107 da nur zustimmen! Ich fahre mein Skeen nun auch schon seit Oktober 2010. Der Rahmen  wurde zwar getauscht, aber alles andere läuft seither problemlos!

Es ist kein EnduroBike, macht aber einfach Laune, auch wenn es mal was "ruppiger" wird.


----------



## mamu89 (26. Juni 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> ich stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung und schwanke zwischen dem Skeen 9,0 und dem Slide 130 29" 9.0.
> was meint ihr....gibts unwiderstehliche Aktionen vorher um die 26" Skeen Restbestände loszuwerden?


letzteres würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## ms303 (26. Juni 2014)

SKn-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also für mich hört sich das an, als solltest du eher nach einem Hardtail Ausschau halten. Für deinen Einsatzzweck wäre doch ein ZR Race oder BlackSin besser geeignet als das Skeen. Mit den von dir gewünschten Änderungen bist du doch schon ziemlich nah an deinem bisherigen Bike. Das Skeen ist schon ein tolles Bike und verträgt, bei "leichten" Fahrern mit kleinen Änderugen (Reifen, Setup, HR-Bremse), schon eine ganze Menge Spaß (auch Bergab).  Aber ob das bei  (*ca. 33 KM/80% Asphalt/20% Schotter- bzw. Waldwege*) nötig ist ?
> 
> Gruß


 
Also als erstes:

Ich bin 44, und auf einen starren Bock habe ich keinen selbigen... 

Ich steh halt mehr auf Fullies... Mein (Büro-)Rücken wird es mir auch danken...




Skeendriver schrieb:


> Hallo ms303,
> 
> noch ein Gedanke zum Thema: Skeen kaufen oder nicht.
> 
> ...


 
1. Ein AM (Remedy 9) besitze ich bereits.
Eigentlich sogar zwei, da ich noch ein Canyon Nerve AM 2012 habe, das aber jetzt verkauft werden soll/muss.
Was soll ich mit zwei/drei ähnlichen Rädern?

2. Scheint wohl so zu sein...

3. Als ich letztes Jahr bei einem Trek-Händler war, habe ich das Remedy als 29er und als 26er gefahren, und mich bewusst für das 26er entschieden. 29er läuft zwar wie ein Bus gerade aus, aber ich mochte mehr die verspieltheit eines Smart... 

4.Ja, habe ich... Aber das Skeen ist gewichtstechnisch in dieser Preisklasse unschlagbar...
Und genau darauf habe ich nur geachtet, da spielt die Optik (auf die sonst sehr achte), jetzt nur eine Nebenrolle (mag sonst die Canyon-Optik viel lieber...).


Aber zu meinem Besuch gestern im Megastore:

Das gewünschte Bike war in der richtigen Größe da, ich wurde mehr als zuvorkommend bedient, und konnte auf dem Parkplatz das Bike testen.

Okay, mehr ist auch bei Canyon nicht drin..

Das Bike wurde dann nach Angabe meines Gewichts in der Werkstatt auf mich eingestellt.

Leider viel zu straff...

Habe dann zumindest aus der Gabel per Fingernagel etwas Druck abgelassen.

Aber ich habe halt gemerkt, selbst wenn ich da noch an den Drücken feile, bleibt das Teil trotzdem bockhart im Vergleich zu meine AM´s (leider habe ich keinen anderen Vergleich, da die AM´s meine ersten Fullies waren).

Ist ja eigentlich auch kein Wunder bei einem Marathon-Fully...

Aber das Canyon Nerve XC 2011 meines Kumpels mit einer Reba-Gabel und einem Fox-Dämpfer am Heck agiert da um einiges sensibler... Ohne eine "Sänfte" zu sein.

Und das Bike mag ich... Total...

Könnte mich ärgern, dass ich das damals nicht auch gekauft habe, sondern mit dem AM einen drauf setzen wollte... 

Aber egal, zu spät...

Alles in allem ist das Skeen ein tolles Rad, das ich eigentlich auch sofort gekauft hätte (mir wurde übrigens vor Ort ein Preis gemacht, von dem ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass das bei einem Versender-Rad noch geht), aber ich habe gerade gestern noch einen Fehler/Defekt an meinem Auto festgestellt (zum Glück noch vorher), der erst einmal Vorrang hat.

Muss ich wohl erstmal meine "alten" Bikes verkaufen, bevor ich was neues kaufen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEleassar (27. Juni 2014)

Ich war vor 2 Wochen im Megastore und die haben mir für das Skeen 9.0 ein super Angebot gemacht. Hab zugeschlagen


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## Skeener82 (14. Juli 2014)

Weltmeister ,
kann mir jemand sagen welches Tretlager im Skeen 9.0 2014 verbaut ist?
Attached ist ja nicht so aussagekräftig, oder?


----------



## ChrisStahl (14. Juli 2014)

Skeen 2015 im Anmarsch


----------



## fissenid (14. Juli 2014)

Sind das neue 8.0 und 9.0 wirklich identisch bis auf die Laufräder?????


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Juli 2014)

fissenid schrieb:


> Sind das neue 8.0 und 9.0 wirklich identisch bis auf die Laufräder?????


Nein, nur in dieser stark reduzierten Übersicht. Beispielsweise hat das 9.0 eine Gabel mit Kashima Coat; ansonsten unterscheiden sich noch einige der weniger auffälligen Teile. Details möchten wir jedoch zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keine veröffentlichen. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Sixday86 (15. Juli 2014)

Hier mal wieder meine black Bitch..

















MfG Micha


----------



## Tharen (15. Juli 2014)

Hey Micha,

schöne Bilder von Deiner "Black Bitch" Auf dem unteren Bild sieht es so aus, dass das Schaltwerk (Plus ?) recht nah unten an der Kettenstrebe steht. Hast Du bei dem Bike auch schonmal das Problem dass sich Schaltwerk und Kettenstrebe berühren, also das Schaltwerk von unten an die Kettenstrebe schlägt ?





Gruß Tharen


----------



## ms303 (15. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Skeen 2015 im AnmarschAnhang anzeigen 305397Anhang anzeigen 305398



Warum eigentlich nur Fox-Fahrwerke? 

Wenigstens ein Modell mit Rock Shox müsste dabei sein.

Ich persönlich möchte nämlich kein Fox mehr.

Denke, da gibt's auch noch einige andere, die das auch so sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeener82 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich 





ms303 schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nur Fox-Fahrwerke?
> 
> Wenigstens ein Modell mit Rock Shox müsste dabei sein.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Würde nur ungern Fox kaufen. Und bitte eine XX1 montieren


----------



## Sixday86 (16. Juli 2014)

Tharen schrieb:


> Hey Micha,
> 
> schöne Bilder von Deiner "Black Bitch" Auf dem unteren Bild sieht es so aus, dass das Schaltwerk (Plus ?) recht nah unten an der Kettenstrebe steht. Hast Du bei dem Bike auch schonmal das Problem dass sich Schaltwerk und Kettenstrebe berühren, also das Schaltwerk von unten an die Kettenstrebe schlägt ?
> 
> ...


Hallo Tharen,

Anfangs hatte ich das selbe Problem wie du, was mich Geräuschtechnisch sehr gestört hat beim Treppen fahren zB. damals habe ich einfach einen Kettenstrebenschutz aus durchsichtigem Schlauch gebaut und den unten einfach weiter nach hinten gezogen das das Schaltwerk immer da gegen gekommen ist. Ab da war ruhe. Da mich das Kettenschlagen aber auch genervt hat, habe ich mir das Shadow Plus geholt und nun ist es perfekt.. ein anschlagen an die Strebe is kaum noch möglich da das Einfedern in diese Richtung mit dem einschalten der Plus funktion gesperrt ist. Und wenn es mal heftiger wird hab ich zum Schutz noch immer mein Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Tharen (17. Juli 2014)

Danke Micha, 
habe mir am Mittwoch ein XT Shadow Plus bei HS bestellt (54,90€ fand ich ok). 
Hoffe, dass ich das am WE einbauen kann. Werde vom Ergebnis berichten.
@all: Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Tharen (22. Juli 2014)

Hi nochmal,
sooo, Shadow+ ist installiert - ob Wurzeln, Bordsteine oder was noch zum Klappern geführt hat...
eine himmliche Ruhe ist eingekehrt.
vorher:


nachher:


Aber, ich habe mir noch ein neues Schaltauge bestellt, da das alte ein wenig schief war.


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Juli 2014)

Tharen schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> sooo, Shadow+ ist installiert - ob Wurzeln, Bordsteine oder was noch zum Klappern geführt hat...
> eine himmliche Ruhe ist eingekehrt.


 
Betrifft das jetzt nur das Anschlagen vom Schaltwerk am Rahmen oder auch das Schalgen der Kette an der Kettenstrebe?

grüße
Robby


----------



## Tharen (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Robby, 
primär des Schlagen des gesamten Schaltwerks an die Kettenstrebe. Schlagen der Kette habe ich bisher nicht. Sollte aber durch den Shadow-Hebel auch weitestgehenst unterbunden werden. In der ON-Stellung ist der Arm/Käfig strammer als noch beim alten.
hier habe ich einige Bilder vom Problem gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xt-schaltwerk-schlaegt-gegen-kettenstrebe-am-fully.713838/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (23. Juli 2014)

Ok, dank Dir für den Hinweis.
Bin aber der Meinung, daß ich von Haus aus schon das Shadow-Schaltwerk (ohne+) dran habe.

Mir geht es haupsächlich um das Kettenschlagen im Gelände. Momentan hält meine Selbstbau-Kettenführung das ganze gut im Zaum, aber ich denke, daß ich dadurch auch das Schaltwerk (höhere Kettenspannung) etwas beanspruche.


----------



## fissenid (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

ich habe seit kurzen ein "undefinierbares" Geräusch am Skeen. Tretlager war fällig und wurde erneuert, aber das Knarzen ist immer noch nicht ganz beseitigt.
Sattelstütze ist es auch nicht. Vermute es kommt von den Lagern!

Hat jemand alle Lagerbezeichnungen griffbereit??
Will mir hochwertige Lager bestellen und diese einbauen!

Danke vorab!


----------



## s37 (31. Juli 2014)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich habe seit kurzen ein "undefinierbares" Geräusch am Skeen. Tretlager war fällig und wurde erneuert, aber das Knarzen ist immer noch nicht ganz beseitigt.
> Sattelstütze ist es auch nicht. Vermute es kommt von den Lagern!
> ...


 
Hi Fissenid,

bevor du diesen Riesenaufwand betreibst: Mach mal die Pedale aus den Kurbelarmen und fette die Pedalgewinde. Ist auch eine häufige Ursache für diese Knarzgeräusche.

Vielleichts hilfts!

Gruß
Simon


----------



## petfred (3. August 2014)

Hallo in die Runde, 

ich oute mich mal als seit kurzem neuer Skeen 9.0 Modelljahr 2014 - Fahrer. 
Ein super Bike, ich denke die beste Kurzbeschreibung ist wohl: Es fetzt! 
Hatte eigentlich nur bisserl Startprobleme mit der Rock Shox SID, die hat sich am Anfang sehr komisch verhalten was SAG und Ansprechverhalten betrifft (erst bei der Hälfte des empfohlenen Drucks gab es überhaupt SAG, jetzt 20 % mit 75 KG bei 90 PSI anstelle der empfohlenen 105-120 PSI, wobei man ja von RS immer liest dass die Druckangaben ehr zu hoch sind), ist aber kurrioserweise wirklich unerklärbar übernacht verschwunden. Am Abend noch mal getestet nach einer Ausfahrt, wollte sie schon einschicken, am nächsten Tag alles gut? Aber gut, solange sie jetzt so macht wie sie sollte ;-) 

Aber zurück zum Bike ansich!
Ein dickes Lob für das Bike! Ich wüsste nicht was man da besser machen könnte (außer der Verlegung des Schaltwerkskabels ;-) )
Besonders toll find ich den enorm breiten Einsatzbereich - als gemütlichen Tourer, sportlichen Tourer, Trailräuber, und auch auf den (bisher zwar nur recht kurzen) Abfahrten macht das Bike eine wahnsinns Figur!
Dann wäre da natürlich noch zu erwähnen die tollle Ausstattung für einen absolut fairen Preis. 
Für all das vielleicht erst mal Danke und weiter so!

Zwei "blöde" Fragen hätt ich noch.

- Sehe ich das richtig dass wenn ich auf der rechten Seite das Anzugsmoment vom Hauptlager des Hinterbaus überprüfen will ich entweder die Kurbel rausbauen muss oder das kleinste Ritzel abschrauben muss um an die Schraube zu kommen, und wie oft sollte man die Schraube Überprüfen auf Anzugsmoment?
Hab im älteren Bereich des Threds die Werte Kettenstrebe 10, Hauptlager 12, Dämpfer und Rest 8 N gefunden, ist das auch für das aktuelle Modell noch richtig?

- Aus reiner Neugiere an die 9.0 Fahrer mit einer SID Gabel die so im Bereich von 70-80 Kg auf die Wage bringen - welchen Luftdruck und welchen SAG habt ihr denn so? Da das doch etwas merkwürdig bei mir war würden mich mal Vergleichszahlen interessieren, dann kann ich vielleicht besser schlafen ;-)


----------



## DEleassar (3. August 2014)

Das mit den Lagern würde mich auch interessieren.

Was Gabel- und Dämpferdruck angeht, fahr ich die Gabel bei 90 und den Dämpfer mit 180 PSI. Faustregel : Körpergewicht + 10, das ganze mal 2 für den Dämpfer. In PSI. Wobei ich den Rucksack mit einrechne.


----------



## petfred (5. August 2014)

Ah, ok. Dann scheit es ja ähnlich zu sein wie bei mir, klingt ja gut. Hinten fahre ich aber nur 155, das reicht für 20 % ;-) Federt dann auch harmonisch zw. vo und hi ein.

Vielleicht hat ja wer von Radon noch Infos zu der Lagerfrage, s.o.? Im Handbuch oder auf der Homepage hab ich auch nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)




----------



## help (7. August 2014)

Mich würde interessieren:
-was die neuen Skeens wiegen
-darf man schon etwas zu den Oberrohrlängen sagen
-ist das Gußset bei Allen Größen gleich
-gibts einen bestimmten Grund warum nur Fox verbaut wurde?


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

help schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren:
> -was die neuen Skeens wiegen
> -darf man schon etwas zu den Oberrohrlängen sagen
> -ist das Gußset bei Allen Größen gleich
> -gibts einen bestimmten Grund warum nur Fox verbaut wurde?



9.8 - 11 Kg
Geos kommen nach, Bodo kann schon vorher antworten
im 29" ist Fox führend…..


----------



## help (7. August 2014)

Unter 10kg, für 29" Alu ist mal eine Ansage. Die Dinger sind ja leichter wie mein 650b ZR Race 8.0 
Das Einzige was ich schade finde, ist das man es als Rennfeile anpreist und beim 8.0&9.0er eine 3fach-Kurbel dranpackt.

@BODOPROBST : kannst du etwas zur Oberrohrlänge sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedFreak (13. August 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht, 650b- Laufräder in ein 2014er Skeen einzusetzen? Wäre das theoretisch möglich?

Danke


----------



## fissenid (14. August 2014)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand versucht, 650b- Laufräder in ein 2014er Skeen einzusetzen? Wäre das theoretisch möglich?
> 
> Danke


 
http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/2086333/page=1


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2014)

fissenid schrieb:


> http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/2086333/page=1


Nein das Skeen 29" hat eine BB Höhe mit 2,25 Reifen von 327mm bei 650b Laufräder währe das etwa 310mm, das geht nicht
sinnvoll .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## SpeedFreak (15. August 2014)

ich meinte eigentlich das 26er Skeen, da sieht es lt. dem Link von fissenid so aus, als ob das funktionieren könnte?
Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2014)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich das 26er Skeen, da sieht es lt. dem Link von fissenid so aus, als ob das funktionieren könnte?
> Danke


Nein der Hinterrad Reifen kommt mit einen 2,25 Reifen beim vollen Einfedern  ans Rahmenrohr. Oh ich mach schon wieder viel
zu Schnell habe Heute wegen schlampiger Schreibweise eine Ermannung .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Kopfsache (15. August 2014)

Etwas anderes, gibt es eine Liste aller Bauteile bzw. der Ausstattung des Skeen 9.0 2014.
Ich find da leider nur z.B. Syntace Vector 2014 31.8. Aber was für ein Syntace V genau


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (15. August 2014)

Servus Kopfsache, 
ist ein Vector aus Alu, 700mm breit (kürzbar bis 640) und eine Höhe (Rise) von 10mm.
Gruß Markus


----------



## SpeedFreak (16. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein der Hinterrad Reifen kommt mit einen 2,25 Reifen beim vollen Einfedern  ans Rahmenrohr. Oh ich mach schon wieder viel
> zu Schnell habe Heute wegen schlampiger Schreibweise eine Ermannung .   Gruß Bodo


Schade, aber vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Sixday86 (17. August 2014)

Mit dem Radon Skeen den Stonemann Trail besiegt! Ich war übrigens Berg runter im schneller als die Jungs mit 150-160mm . Ich Liebe mein Skeen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tharen (18. August 2014)

Hey Micha,
Feucht aber fröhlich, oder ?? Sehr eindrucksvolle Bilder. Danke dafür !

Warst Du mit den Formula-Bremsen (Auslieferzustand 2013) nicht mehr auf Du und Du... ist doch jetzt Shimano (XT) ?
(Habe mich sowieso gefragt, warum am 2012er XT, am 2013er RX und 2014 wieder XT-Bremsen verbaut wurden.)

Welche Vario-Stütze hast du verbaut ?


----------



## petfred (18. August 2014)

Tharen schrieb:


> Welche Vario-Stütze hast du verbaut ?


also wenn ich raten müsste - sieht nach einer rock shox reverb aus mit umgedreht montiertem hebel, sprich hebel links bestellt, auf den kopf gedreht und rechts montiert ;-) 
gar nicht mal so blöd, wieso hab ich das eigentlich nicht gemacht  oben muss man ja doch ein stück weggreifen...


----------



## Toni2013 (18. August 2014)

Tharen schrieb:


> Hey Micha,
> Feucht aber fröhlich, oder ?? Sehr eindrucksvolle Bilder. Danke dafür !
> 
> Warst Du mit den Formula-Bremsen (Auslieferzustand 2013) nicht mehr auf Du und Du... ist doch jetzt Shimano (XT) ?
> ...



2014 sind auch RX


----------



## Tharen (19. August 2014)

Hi Toni, 
sorry, habe das 9.0 von 2014 gemeint...


----------



## Toni2013 (19. August 2014)

@Tharen  achso ok.


----------



## lonleyrider (19. August 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage:
Ich fahre ein Skeen 10.0, Modelljahr 2013. Nun möchte ich von XO auf Shimano umsteigen. 
Welches Schaltwerk, welche Schalthebel und welchen Umwerfer brauche ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s37 (19. August 2014)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage:
> Ich fahre ein Skeen 10.0, Modelljahr 2013. Nun möchte ich von XO auf Shimano umsteigen.
> Welches Schaltwerk, welche Schalthebel und welchen Umwerfer brauche ich?


 

Hi lonelyrider,

die direkte Alternative von Shimano für Sram X0 ist XTR. Ich frage mich allerdings, was dieser Wechsel bezwecken soll bzw. ob der Wechsel nur für Schaltung gelten soll oder auch für Bremsen etc....

Komplette Gruppen kannst du hier kaufen.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## lonleyrider (19. August 2014)

Danke für die Antwort.  Eigentlich geht es um folgendes:
Ich bin mit der Avid Xo bremse absolut unzufrieden und hätte gerne Shimano Bremsen, weil ich mit Shimano immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Daher möchte ich die Avid gerne runterwerfen und eine xt verbauen. 
Damit ich nicht auf jeder Seite des Lenkers 2 Schellen habe, müsste ich dann auch bei den Schalthebeln auf Shimano umsteigen (allerdings schreckt mich der Preis bei xtr etwas ab), da ich m.W nicht die Avid Schalthebel an die gleichen Schellen der Bremse bauen kann. 
Eventuell kann ich aber auch mit 2 Schellen auf jeder Seite des Lenkers leben.
Kann ich die xt M785 eigentlich ohne weiteres am Skeen verbauen, oder brauche ich Adapter?
Schonmal danke für die Antwort (en)!


----------



## DEleassar (19. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin gerade beim Feintuning meines Skeens. Nach Tipps von anderen Bikern hab ich jetzt schon den Lenker erniedrigt, in dem ich den 5 mm Spacer direkt unter der Ahead Kappe gesetzt habe. Da ich nicht grad der Größte bin (siehe Sattelhöhe zum Verhältnis vom Vorbau), hat es schon vom Handlich her schon was gebracht. Nun zur eigentlichen Frage...mir wurde auch empfohlen einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Aktuell sind 90 mm, Plan sind 75 mm, dieser hier http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-force-109-vorbau-31,8-mm-6-24615/wg_id-495
Obwohl es nur 15 mm sind, denke ich, dass ich ein besseres Handlich über das Skeen bekomme, ohne die Charakteristik des Bikes zu sehr zu verändern. Da es ja kein All-Mountain oder Enduro ist. Hat einer vielleicht Erfahrung mit kürzeren Vorbauten an dem Skeen.
Danke vorab!


----------



## petfred (19. August 2014)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Kann ich die xt M785 eigentlich ohne weiteres am Skeen verbauen, oder brauche ich Adapter?
> Schonmal danke für die Antwort (en)!


das kommt drauf an welche größe die neuen scheiben haben sollen ;-)
wenn das 2013´er skeen auch 180/160 hat, und du bei der größe bleibsst, brauchst du hinten keinen adapter, und vorne müsste eh schon einer verbaut sein den du dann weiter verwenden kannst.
ob und in wie fern überhaupt größere scheiben möglich sind, müsste für vorne in der anleitung deiner gabel stehen, und für hinten, puh, vielleicht hier irgendwo im thread, hat bestimmt schon mal jemand gefragt, bzw. vielleicht antwortet noch jmd. der es schon mal bei radon erfragt hat oder einfach gemacht hat. in dem fall bräuchtest du entsprechende adapter, je nach größensprung.


----------



## petfred (19. August 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin gerade beim Feintuning meines Skeens. Nach Tipps von anderen Bikern hab ich jetzt schon den Lenker erniedrigt, in dem ich den 5 mm Spacer direkt unter der Ahead Kappe gesetzt habe. Da ich nicht grad der Größte bin (siehe Sattelhöhe zum Verhältnis vom Vorbau), hat es schon vom Handlich her schon was gebracht. Nun zur eigentlichen Frage...mir wurde auch empfohlen einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Aktuell sind 90 mm, Plan sind 75 mm, dieser hier http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-force-109-vorbau-31,8-mm-6-24615/wg_id-495
> Obwohl es nur 15 mm sind, denke ich, dass ich ein besseres Handlich über das Skeen bekomme, ohne die Charakteristik des Bikes zu sehr zu verändern. Da es ja kein All-Mountain oder Enduro ist. Hat einer vielleicht Erfahrung mit kürzeren Vorbauten an dem Skeen.
> Danke vorab!


also bei mir ist die sattelhöhe knapp überhöht zum lenker. 
verstehe aber nicht ganz worauf du hinaus willst: vorbau tiefer - sitzposition flacher/gestreckter, vorbau kürzer - sitzposition steiler/aufrechter
für welchen einsatzbereich willst du die denn optimieren?


----------



## DEleassar (19. August 2014)

Im Prinzip möchte ich bei Trails bergab etwas mehr Kontrolle bekommen. Gerade, wenn ich mich mal was weiter nach hinten lehnen muss. Ich meine jetzt nicht Richtung Downhill, aber mache Trails in meiner Ecke sind schon was steiler.


----------



## petfred (19. August 2014)

ah, ok. aber wenn ich jetzt nicht total auf dem holzweg bin - war das tauschen der position von dem spacer kontraproduktiv, weil du den schwerpunkt mehr nach vorne verlagert hast.

was verstehst du denn genau unter etwas mehr kontrolle? hast du das gefühl dein schwerpunkt ist zu weit vorne, also so ein "ich könnte vorne überkippen" oder komm nicht weit genug hinter gefühl beim bergabfahren? bleibst du vielleicht am sattel hängen? sieht auf dem foto aus als ob der etwas breiter baut.

wenn es dass ist wäre wohl tatsächlich entweder ein etwas kürzerer vorbau und/oder steilerer winkel des vorbaus eine idee. bringt aber auch andere veränderungen mit sich wie aufrechteres sitzen (mehr windwiederstand), beim bergauffahren steigt das vorderrad eher und einfach ggf. ne andere fahrdynamik
wenn es am sattel hängen bleiben ist wäre vieleicht eine verstellbare sattelstütze ne idee, hab ich mir auch genehmigt ;-)


----------



## DEleassar (19. August 2014)

Das mit dem Kontraproduktiv kam mir nach deiner Antwort auch in den Sinn...Hab mir Grad das Bike nochmal genau von der Seite angeschaut. (Bild ist mit Spacer unten).Beste Lösung wäre, glaube ich, kürzerer Vorbau und den Spacer wieder nach unten. So hätte ich zwischen Lenker und Vorderradachse eine größere Distanz. Problem ist, wie du sagst: komm nicht weit genug hinter gefühl beim starken Gefälle...Vorn überschlagen war aber auch manchmal die Gefahr, besonders bei Unebenheiten. Ist schwer zu beschreiben. Sattelstütze wird auch irgendwann geholt, aber die ich haben will, kostet was mehr. Liebäugle mit der Vecnum Moveloc 

Vieles liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch an meiner Fahrtechnik. Die muss noch viel besser werden. Mach das ja erst seit 3 Monaten...


----------



## petfred (19. August 2014)

hmmm... ok, also ich würde es an deiner stelle mal noch mal testen, ob es nicht am sattel liegt und ob du auch wirklich so weit hinter gehst wie du kannst (manche sind da etwas zarghaft oder haben noch potenzial in der technik). kannst dir ja mal ne längere steilere strecke suchen und mal mit sattel oben und mal mit sattel reingesteckt fahren und schauen, ob es besser ist. hab nämlich auch einen recht breit bauenden sattel, bei dem ich schnell beim bergabfahren mit den oberschnekel hängen blebe. dafür stirbt mir nach 50 km aber auch nicht mein hintern ab, er passt halt perfekt, ist aber kein super schmaler sportlicher sattel. daher gabs dann ne rs reverb :-D
wenn es das nicht ist, kann ein kürzerer vorbau abhilfe schaffen. oder auch mit der option größerer winkel im vorbau. 
vielleicht hast du einen bekannten der sich bisserl auskennt und dich mal auf dem radl genauer anschaut wie du draufsitzt, also ob du sehr gestreckt bist, arm/schulter winkel etc. 
der vorbau den du ins auge gefasst hast kostet ja auch nicht wenig, dann sollte er auch passen :-D


----------



## DEleassar (19. August 2014)

Danke nochmal. Werde noch weiter daran feilen, mal schauen was wird. Fahrtechnik und Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (20. August 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Danke nochmal. Werde noch weiter daran feilen, mal schauen was wird. Fahrtechnik und Bike


Eventuell auch mal eine Fahrtechnikkurs besuchen.
Das hilft der Fahrtechnik ungemein und Du sparst Dir auch unnötiges Teiletauschen.


----------



## Sixday86 (20. August 2014)

Tharen schrieb:


> Hey Micha,
> Feucht aber fröhlich, oder ?? Sehr eindrucksvolle Bilder. Danke dafür !
> 
> Warst Du mit den Formula-Bremsen (Auslieferzustand 2013) nicht mehr auf Du und Du... ist doch jetzt Shimano (XT) ?
> ...


Hey, ja es war alles dabei Hagel, Schnee, Regen und ne menge Matsch aber es war mega Geil! Ich kann den Stonemantrail sehr empfehlen. Ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit den Formula RX aber ich wollte für den Stoneman einfach etwas worauf ich mich verlassen konnte und ich hab mit den XT's wirklich alles richtig gemacht. Außerdem wollte ich ein aufgeräumteres Cockpit und mit i-spec geht das einfach super. Es ist eine Rock Shox Reverb mit 125mm, ich will sie nicht mehr missen..


----------



## Sixday86 (20. August 2014)

Und hier meine Route:


----------



## Kopfsache (22. August 2014)

Habe mir das Skeen 9.0 gekauft. Dachte mich vorher hinlänglich über alles
informiert zu haben, nun stell ich fest dass die Laufräder bis max. 90kg zugelassen sind
und ich mit kompletter Ausrüstung etc. auf ca. 100kg komme 
Ziel ist hier noch ein paar Kilochen runterzukriegen aber was ist in der Zwischenzeit?? Putzen?
Oder die LRs verkaufen und neue holen??


----------



## Nezzar (22. August 2014)

Welche 90kg? Systemgewicht, Fahrer samt Ausrüstung, nackter Fahrer? 90kg Systemgewicht wär nämlich eeeeecht wenig und wird sicher von der Mehrheit der Mountainbiker überschritten.


----------



## Kopfsache (22. August 2014)

Das Fahrergewicht an sich (inkl. Rucksack und Kram).... Moment... Hier der Link zu den LR-Satz http://www.bike24.de/p152994.html


----------



## petfred (22. August 2014)

ich glaube! die meinen fahrergewicht. lies doch mal in der anleitung. 
dann dürfte es ja noch knapp passen. 
kommt halt drauf an was man damit macht... zambrechen werden die bestimmt nicht gleich wenn du knapp an der grenze bist. 
wenn du sie über ihren geplanten einsatzbereich hinaus beanspruchst, werden sie vieleicht früher schaden nehmen als wenn ich leichtgewicht das tue. aber bei normalem xc einsatz würd ich mir da kein kopf machen!
der einzige haken wäre denke ich im garantiefall, falls jmd. genau nachfrägt. 

also, wenns 91 kg sind, geh vorher einfach pinkeln, vielleicht reichts dann ;-)


----------



## Kopfsache (22. August 2014)

Korrekt, die verlinkte Seite gibt max. 90kg Fahrergewicht an. Nee, nee, Pinkeln wird wohl nichts bringen sind
ja knappe 100kg  Auf der anderen Seite gibt es wohl auch Fahrer mit mehr Hüftspeck die aber scheinbar keine Probleme haben (mal abgesehen von dem Garantiefall)


----------



## Robby2107 (22. August 2014)

Kleines Gedankenspiel:

Die Gewichtsangabe bezieht sich ja sicher auf das Laufrad-SET.
Was ist denn wenn ich jetzt nen Manual oder Wheely fahre? Dann belaste ist das Hinterrad ja alleine mit dem vollen Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (22. August 2014)

Und bei einem Drop? Das bezieht sich auf das Systemgewicht, also egal was Du mit dem Rad machst. Ob Wheelie oder beide Laufräder auf dem Boden


----------



## Kopfsache (22. August 2014)

k, ich denke ich werde es riskieren, mal sehen wann die erste 8 kommt...


----------



## petfred (22. August 2014)

ich meine das wäre die beste alternative... ich glaube nicht dass das irgendwie in kaputten laufrädern endet, außer du ballerst gleich mal s3 und aufwärts trails tag ein tag aus runter  dann hast aber eh das falsche radl 
ansonsten kannst du das radl evtl. ja noch zurückschicken, aber du wirst wohl für das geld fast nix vergleichbares finden. zumindest alles was ich gesehen habe war deutlich teurer oder nicht so gut ausgestattet oder gleich mal 1 kg und mehr schwerer, selbst wenn du noch n neuen laufradsatz für dein gewicht dazukaufst weil der origniale widererwarten doch irgendwann schlapp macht.


----------



## Kopfsache (22. August 2014)

Jepp absoluto  Bin früher MX gefahren und hab mir nie sonen Kopp
gemacht... Scheinbar liegst am alter


----------



## filiale (22. August 2014)

Du kannst auch mit einem 80kg Laufradsatz fahren, kein Problem, es kommt nur darauf an wo und wie Du fährst. Würde da 100Kg für den Laufradsatz stehen, ist das noch lange kein Freischein...also hock Dich druff und hab Spaß, solange Du es nicht übertreibst ist alles gut.

Der Laufradsatz ist auf 90kg beschränkt, egal ob Du Klamotten an hast oder nicht, 90kg sind 90kg. Es gibt ja auch schwere oder leichte Klamotten,manche fahren mit Rucksack, andere ohne, daher wird das Gesamtgewicht betrachtet, egal wie es zustande kommt.


----------



## Fact (23. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> 9.8 - 11 Kg
> Geos kommen nach, Bodo kann schon vorher antworten
> im 29" ist Fox führend…..Anhang anzeigen 311430



das 10.0 hat 11,55 kg?
welches hat dann 9,8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (23. August 2014)

du willst jetzt echt nur wegen dem gewicht rumnölen oder? hast du keine anderen sachen zu tun? 

is dir das nich zu doof jetzt alle alten beiträge durchzusuchen und doofe fragen zu stellen?


----------



## Fact (23. August 2014)

auf Facebook haben sie schon gepostet das die Gewichtsangaben nicht stimmen.
insofern war die Frage ja wohl mehr als berechtigt.


----------



## help (23. August 2014)

Es gibt keines unter 11kg. Mich hat es eh ein bisschen gewundert, warum ein Allfully leichter sein soll wie gleichwertige Carbonfullys.


----------



## Fact (23. August 2014)

hat mich auch sehr gewundert damals, als Radon das verlautbart hat.

man darf leider nichts glauben bis man es vor sich sieht. Das Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, aber diese wiederholten Falschangaben sind unterste Schublade.
sogar die offiziellen Verlautbarungen erweisen sich leider als falsch.

und seltsamerwiese wird immer leichter behauptet als es dann ist.
Fehler passieren da nie in die andere Richtung....


----------



## petfred (23. August 2014)

also bei meinem alten skeen kam es ziemlich genau hin vom gewicht. ist halt der 20" rahmen, die angaben beziehen sich ja immer auf den kleinsten. und mit reverb, platformpedalen, sqlab 610 sattel kam ich glaube ich so auf 12,5 kg. zieht man 400 g pedale und ca 400 g mehrgewicht durch sattel und stütze ab und bedenkt den größeren rahmen, kommt das echt gut hin.


----------



## unknownbeats (24. August 2014)

@ fact ey kann doch nicht sein das du jeden beitrag mit deiner gewichtsheulerei zumüllst !!!!!!
wir und warscheinlich bodo haben deinen standpunkt verstanden ---jetzt verhalt dich ruhig....!!!!
mfg micha


----------



## Fact (24. August 2014)

anscheinend hab ich noch zu wenig darüber geschrieben wenns immer noch Leute gibt die glauben es geht um Gewicht.
20 Hass Posts die sich alle um Gewicht drehen.
null kapiert worums mir geht.

es geht um Falschangaben, die in die Irre führen und unangenehme Folgen haben, weil daraufhin Entscheidungen getroffen werden.
Urlaubsplanungen,Kaufstornierungen. Zugkarten zur 800km entfernten Eurobike, ...alles mögliche...
und ich möchte das die verantwortlichen vernünftig damit umgehen und ihnen klar wird das es folgen hat wenn sie was posten.

ich finds wirklich super dass das Forum hier toll betreut wird und sie Daten hergeben als Teaser, bevor sie müssten.
und dem hab ich auc schon ausdruck verliehen.
aber dann sollten sie auch stimmen und nicht nur manipulieren und als letztlich unhaltbares Marketinginstrument eingesetzt werden.

und mit verlaub:
ich lass mir von niemanden den Mund verbieten und von jemanden der ned mal kapiert hat worums geht schon gar nicht.

auch fG...


----------



## jewadi (24. August 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> das 10.0 hat 11,55 kg?
> welches hat dann 9,8?



Das interessiert mich auch. Hier...
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...e=545C2996&size=1400,932&fbid=830066083705304

...wird ein Alu Modell abgebildet mit folgendem Zitat:
" Radon Bikes
SKEEN - "the fastest Bike in the world" bIKE 2010.
The CC Race Machine is starting from 9,8 Kg in 2015. — hier: Radon Bikes."

Gewundert hat's mich das ein Alu Modell so leicht sein soll. Ich finde das sollte man dann schon richtig darstellen. Hatte mich schon auf so ein leichtes Alu Skeen gefreut :-/


----------



## enno112 (24. August 2014)

Also @Fact, jetzt mal ehrlich...
dann darfst du dir auch kein eigenes Auto kaufen, da dort bei Verbrauch immer falsche Angaben gemachten werden, und das von allen Herstellern....; und dies auch noch hinlänglich bekannt ist!

Ich kann ja verstehen wenn du dich darüber mehr als ärgerst, aber
- ich würde niemals meine Kaufabsicht von einigen Gramm abhängig machen
- meine Freizeitplanung/Urlaubsplanung nur von einem Bikekauf abhängig machen
- Freunde/Frau/Familie vernachlässigen um ein Bike zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt zu kaufen
Ich glaube du hast dir da leider zu viel erwartet und daraufhin ein wenig falsch aggiert.

Ein gutes Bike macht nicht nur das Gesamtgewicht aus, sondern das Zusammenspiel aller Komponenten untereinander.
Und sollte Bodo deiner Meinung nach ein schlechteres Bike bauen nur um eine veröffentliche Gewichtsangabe einzuhalten???
Grund hierfür hat er ja genannt und das ist doch auch völlig plausiebel!

Glaub mir, die haben das  nicht gemacht um dich zu ärgern, sondern sie wollen "uns" ein gutes Bike hinstellen.
Und natürlich auch damit Geld verdienen. Aber das könnten sie auch besser und schneller wenn sie uns irgend einen Schund hinstellen würden und diesen mit guter Werbestrategie auf den Markt schmeissen...

Also bitte nicht böse auf mich sein, aber vielleicht mal ein bisschen weniger Fehler nur bei anderen suchen...
Keiner will dich explizied ärgern, auch Radon nicht!


----------



## Fact (24. August 2014)

das glaub ich alles.
die situation ist einfach folgende wie auch hier in den Foren mehrfach gepostet:

ich steh seit längerer Zeit vor der Kaufentscheidung und dann überlegt man natürlich was es sein soll.
es ist nicht so scharz weiß, wie das dann natürlich gerne dargestellt wird, dass man von "ein paar Gramm" eine Kaufabsicht abhängig macht.

Es gibt eine Kaufabsicht unabhängig von gramm.
dann gibts mehrere Fragen die man sich stellt:

wieviel Kohle geb ich aus?
wieviel Federwge ist passend für das was ich fahre?
26,650b oder 29" ?
traut man sich bei einem versender zu kaufen oder nicht
etc.

dann schwankt man zwischen SSV Zuckerln einsacken, oder warten bis die 2015 Modelle kommen.
in meiner euphorie bestell ich ein 26" Skeen. (vorschnell und nicht ausreichend informiert wie ich jetzt weiß)

man treibt sich in foren rum (das hätt ich mal vorher machen sollen) und erfährt:
26" wird kaum mehr betreut und eigentlich nicht mehr weiterentwickelt...
27,5" wird erst 2015 bei radon so richtig ankommen
29" is für mich vielleicht ein bisserl groß und das Modell musste 2014 Kritik wegen seines hohen Gewichts einstecken.

also eher kein 26"....ich storniere den kauf wieder, weil ich draufgekommen bin das ich zu uninformiert war.(allein mein fehler)
Postwege, Rad abholen, zurückschicken..der ganze PiPaPo...aber alles in allem komplikationslos.

2015 soll ja nach Aussage Radon das Slide 650b 120 rauskommen.....na dann wart ich mal auf das....das schaut nach gescheidert für mich aus und spielt dann in der selben Klasse wie das Nerve AL. das skeen soll auch in 29" kommen und sogar leichter werden. ausserdem fühl ich mich Radon irgendwie verpflichtet als dank dafür das ich meine vorschnelle Entscheidung doch relativ einfach revidieren konnte und will nicht einfach zu Canyon "überlaufen".

man liest Berichte dass die Slide 150er in 27 das Gewicht halten werden und leichter werden und somit vielleicht mit dem Spectral mithalten können.
ebenso liest man Berichte das das 29" leichter werden soll.....ich gratuliere dazu, dass das Thema adressiert wird und denk mir vielleicht is es doch eine alternative...zumals ja sogar noch leichter werden soll....auch das design würd mir vom 2015 auch besser gefallen.

gut, kumpels....fahrt mal alleine weg, ich verschieb den kauf ein wenig und bleib erstmal ohne rad.
und kauf karten für eine Zugfahrt zur eurobike (8 Stunden eine Fahrt), um mal auf versender bikes probesitzen zu können und die sache mit 29" und Körpergröße und wohlfühlfaktor mochmal zu testen. vielleicht is das ja doch was für mich.

dann erfahr ich  das das SLide 650b 120er nicht auf der Messe sein wird , da es probleme mit dem rahmen gab.
ok....pech, aber kann man halt nix machen. shit happens....aber trotzdem sehr ärgerlich. das wär das objekt meine begierde gewesen.

dann erfahr ich das sich die Gewichtsangaben für das Slide 150 als entscheidungsfaktor zu warten (nicht alleiniger aber auch einer) sich als nicht wahr erweisen und die bikes um 1kg schwerer sind als beim konkurrenten.
ebenso wird das 29" 130er auch nicht leichter sondern schwerer und das Skeen mit 9,8 kg war überhaupt ein Märchen.

so...und jetzt bin ich sauer und dem hab ich Luft gemacht.

ich steck eh meine schläge ein dafür und der shitstorm über mich hat fahrt aufgenommen und alle reden nur davon, dass ich wegen dem gewicht so viel aufhebens mache und doch besser mein maul halten soll und die drogen absetzen und wie kleinlich ich nicht bin wegen 200 gramm die ich ahnungsloser sowiso ned spür und allerlei mehr erquickliches....so ist das halt wenn das herdentier eine herde sieht.....

zwischendurch gottseidank ein paar die ohne geiferschaum noch herr ihrer sinne sind und aufs eigentliche thema eingehen und nicht auf einem gewichtsthema rumhacken das es gar nicht gibt und ähnlich entäuscht sind über die Falschangaben.

darum gehts mir ja nicht.... sondern wie schon öfter erwähnt um Falschmeldungen die Folgen haben.
das thema wird dann mit einem "ihr lest nicht richtig", oder "8.0 bis 10.0 wird bleiben" und mit "9,8-11 kg waren ja nicht diese Räder" gemeint sondern ein "Sonderleichtbau" weggewischt.

und das geht meiner meinung nach gar nicht und das tue ich kund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fact (24. August 2014)

zu erwähnen ist noch das Radon mittlerweilen auf facebook reagiert hat und das Problem mit den gewichtsangaben adressiert hat in einem posting.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann Fact gut verstehen.
Falschaussagen (ob wissentlich oder unwissentlich) gehören nicht zum guten Ton einer Firma oder Privatperson. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit, in der jeder diese Aussagen früher oder später kontrollieren kann, sollte man nur reale Daten veröffentlichen.

Wenn das aus Marketinggründen geschehen ist (was ja durchaus Gang und Gebe ist), dann maße ich mir an von (sehr) schlechtem Marketing zu sprechen. Denn der Kunde wird sich (berechtigt) dann einfach fragen: Wenn hier schon "gelogen" wird, wo dann noch alles??

Dann lieber keine Aussage treffen und die ganzen Ungeduldigen hier und in FB müssen sich halt gedulden.

liebe Grüße
Robby


----------



## Kopfsache (25. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe bereits einen User hier im Thread entdeckt (Nick vergessen) welcher vorne 203mm und
hinten 180mm am Skeen fährt.

Kann ich problemlos mir eine 203er Scheibe holen,quasi die hier http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-SM-RT7...TF8&qid=1408959975&sr=8-5&keywords=shimano+xt
diese vorne rein und die jetzige 180er hinten rein? Sollte doch simpel machbar sein oder?

Danke!


----------



## Nezzar (25. August 2014)

Sofern die Gabel dafür freigegeben ist, brauchst du zusätzlich nur noch den entsprechenden Adapter für den Bremssattel.


----------



## Kopfsache (25. August 2014)

Gabel ist eine RS Sid RL, 203mm sind also in Ordnung.
Als Adapter dachte ich an diesen http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000NOPRAG/...TF8&colid=28L5CIGCKWNME&coliid=I1VEXC6ZYFAZPV

Das heisst aber im Umkehrschluss auch dass ich einen Adapter für das HR brauche oder? Um dort
die 180er zu montieren...


----------



## fm7775 (25. August 2014)

Genau


----------



## Kopfsache (25. August 2014)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## fissenid (25. August 2014)

Kopfsache schrieb:


> Gabel ist eine RS Sid RL, 203mm sind also in Ordnung.
> Als Adapter dachte ich an diesen http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000NOPRAG/...TF8&colid=28L5CIGCKWNME&coliid=I1VEXC6ZYFAZPV
> 
> Das heisst aber im Umkehrschluss auch dass ich einen Adapter für das HR brauche oder? Um dort
> die 180er zu montieren...


 Soweit korrekt, aber ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, das es am Heck keine Freigabe für was größeres gibt....


----------



## Kopfsache (25. August 2014)

Radon schreibt diesbzgl.:
Bremsen ersetzen - Adapter?

Von Skeen kann ich nix lesen (eingeordnet unter Race??).

Hier wurden die Bremsen verbaut:
Radon Skeen 7.0 2012 Vorstellung & Fragen zu Setup&Bremse
Skeen

Hier schreibt einer beim Alu Skeen würde es eine 180mm Freigabe geben:
ZR Race Rahmen und 180mm-Scheibe

Bei Radon auf der Homepage finde ich auch nüchts... Die scheint ja aktuell total
verunstaltet zu sein aufgrund der 2015er Werbung  Auch alte Links auf technische FAQs
funktionieren nicht.

Aber ich denke auch, keine offizielle 180er Freigabe hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kopfsache (6. September 2014)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand Angaben über die Eigenschaften des im Skeen 9.0
verbauten Steuersatzes machen?

Ich möchte einige Bauteile durch HiTeMP42 Komponenten tauschen
u.a. eben auch den Steuersatz.

Sollte ein Semi-integriert (tapered) sein... Passt denn einer von  denen?


----------



## Kopfsache (6. September 2014)

P.S. Besonders dieser interessiert mich.

Edit:

Sehe ich das richtig, das o.g. Steuersatz nicht passt,
da er unten 56mm Durchmesser hat und ich 52mm (IS52/FSA Orbit Z-T)
brauche?

Ich denke der o.g. Steuersatz passt für oben, da Semi-integriert und 44mm.
Nur für unten brauch ich zusätzlich ein Voll-integriertes Lager mit 52mm Durchmesser.


----------



## Kopfsache (14. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand die Vorbaulänge von 100mm beim 2014'er Skeen 9.0 bestätigen?
Hab zum Messen nur meinen hochpräzisen Zollstock zur Hand...


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (15. September 2014)

Servus Kopfsache,

bei meinen Skeen 9.0 Größe 18" war es ein 90mm Vorbau.


----------



## fm7775 (15. September 2014)

Moin, im März 2014 ein Skeen 10 gekauft, Erstdurchsicht machen lassen, mit Hinweis auf Knacken, jetzt das Knacken wieder. Radon Service meinte , es ist kein Knacken spür - hörbar. Im Verkaufsraum hängen MtB auf Augenhöhe mit schräg sitzenden Ventilen, sagt das etwas über Qualität aus? also ich habe wieder Knacken, und es muss vom Dämpfer kommen, wackelt leicht und wenn ich den festhalte, keine Knackgeräusche mehr. Zu einem anderen Partner bringen, selbst Hand anlege, sind die Buchsen defekt, wie lange halten die


----------



## Kopfsache (15. September 2014)

@Zipfelklatsche: Alles klar, hab auch einen 18er Rahmen werd nochmal nachmessen...

@fm7775 Ich hab auch ab und an Probleme mit dem knacken. Aktuell ist es der Umwerfer,
der muss nachkalibriert werden. Am Dämpfer hatte ich aber auch schon das Problem, dort
hatte sich eine Schraube gelockert. Ich würde einfach die Schrauben gemäß den Drehmomenten
nachziehen (falls noch nicht geschehen)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerrPaloma (17. September 2014)

Servus!

Nach 16 herrlichen Jahren mit meinem zuverlässigen Cannondale SuperV500 hab ich mir kürzlich das Skeen 10.0 gegönnt. Nachdem ich zuletzt immer ambitionierter trainiert habe und auch den Geschmack an längeren Tages- und Mehrtagestouren gefunden habe, wollte ich ein flinkes und sportliches Fully haben, mit dem ich alles machen kann.

Nach nunmehr etwa 500 abgespulten Kilometern ist es an der Zeit für ein erstes Zwischenfazit. Neben positiven Erfahrungen sind auch ein paar negative dabei, zu denen ich gerne eure Einschätzungen/Empfehlungen einholen würde. Ich bin leider kein geborener Schrauber und erst noch am Anfang mich diesbezüglich ein wenig weiterzuentwickeln. Auch hab ich mich mit den Komponenten des Skeens noch nicht beschäftigt und lieber erstmal Fahrpraxis gesammelt 

Das Skeen wurde von einer vernünftig anmutenden Werkstatt montiert und lief zunächst auch ganz ausgezeichnet. Zum alten Cannondale ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Extrem spritzig, top Fahrwerk, top Schaltwerk mit sensationell schnellen Gangwechseln, geräuschlose Fahrt (gut, die Züge klapperten von Beginn an ein wenig, aber da lässt sich wohl nix machen). Ich bin meine 40km-Trainingsrunde auf Anhieb um 2km/h im Durchschnitt schneller gefahren als zuvor. Alles gut soweit, Begeisterung!

Das einzige, was ich von Beginn an etwas seltsam empfand, war der Lenker. Geht das nur mir so, oder ist dieser arg breit und somit gemütlich ausgefallen? Das Skeen lässt sich trotzdem sehr wendig und direkt lenken, aber mich würde interessieren, ob man da mit einem kürzeren Lenker und einem anderen Vorbau noch mehr rausholen könnte. Irgendwie fühlt sich die Sitzposition eher tourig als sportlich an. Ich bin damit allerdings noch nicht >50km am Stück gefahren; vielleicht weiß ich die Sitzposition ja irgendwann noch zu schätzen. Wollte nur mal hören, ob da noch Potential besteht.

Dann noch eine Frage zum Fahrwerk: Welche Drücke stellt man denn so an den Dämpfern ein? Ich wiege <70 kg und habe vorne ca. 100 Psi und hinden ca. 120 Psi; das war die Einstellung von der Werkstatt. Fühlt sich eher hart an, aber grundsätzlich nicht schlecht für die Strecken, die ich bislang gefahren bin. Gibt's da Faustregeln für ein gelungenes Setup?

Nun zum ärgerlichen Teil:

Die hier häufiger zu lesenden Kinderkrankheiten (knarzende Lagerung des hinteren Dämpfers; offene Zugverlegung unterm Tretlager) sind bei mir noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich das Schaltwerk so langsam von selbst verstellt. Die Schaltvorgänge gehen nach wie vor problemlos von der Hand, nur stelle ich immer häufiger fest, dass in manchen Zahnkranz-Ritzel-Kombinationen die Kette irgendwo schleift. Ich konnte das Geräusch leider noch nicht lokalisieren. Kennt das jemand? Ganz normal oder ein zu behebendes Problem? Bin nur im Trockenen gefahren und es hängt noch kaum Dreck an den Teilen.

Eigentlich habe ich zur hochwertigsten Ausstattung gegriffen, um geräuschlos und ohne dem Gefühl von Reibung zu fahren...

Noch ärgerlicher sind allerdings die X0-Bremsen. Am Anfang war noch alles in Ordnung, nun schleifen allerdings beide Scheiben bei normaler Fahrt zwischen den Backen. Ich habe schon öfter versucht den Bremssattel neu auszurichten, aber es galang mir nie dauerhaft (nur kurzfristig) die Schleifpunkte zu eliminieren. Gibt's da eine spezielle Technik? Mit welchem Drehmoment muss man die Sättel festziehen, damit sich nichts von selbst verstellt? Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass bei diesen Bremsen im Vergleich zu meinen alten V-Breaks verdammt wenig Spiel auf beide Seiten besteht.

Das Hauptproblem bei den Bremsen ist aber mittlerweile ein völlig inakzeptables Bremsgefühl. Die Dinger schleifen, quietschen und rubbeln vorne und hinten bei jedem Bremsvorgang als ob alles eingerostet wäre. Wie gesagt, ich bin weder im Nassen gefahren, noch habe ich die Bremsbeläge berührt, noch habe ich mit irgendwelchen Mittelchen in der Nähe der Bremsen rumhantiert. Kann da Dreck auf den Belägen sein? Liegt es an einer verzogenen Scheibe? Das alles erinnert mich eher an ein Billig-Schrott-Rad, aber nicht an ein Topmodell im gehobenen Preissegment...Ne, die Bremsen versauen es mir momentan.

Vor allem zu meinem Bremsenproblem wäre ich für jeden Rat dankbar!

Schöne Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## filiale (17. September 2014)

HerrPaloma schrieb:


> ... (gut, die Züge klapperten von Beginn an ein wenig, aber da lässt sich wohl nix machen)...



guckst Du: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/jagwire-s-haken-4-stueck-schwarz-76493



HerrPaloma schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich von Beginn an etwas seltsam empfand, war der Lenker. Geht das nur mir so, oder ist dieser arg breit und somit gemütlich ausgefallen?



Das ist eine persönlich Sache, manche mögen es breit, manche schmal, bei einem 29" ist ein breiter Lenker besser weil Du höhere Kreiselkräfte hast und mehr Kraft zum einlenken brauchst



HerrPaloma schrieb:


> Dann noch eine Frage zum Fahrwerk: Welche Drücke stellt man denn so an den Dämpfern ein? Ich wiege <70 kg und habe vorne ca. 100 Psi und hinden ca. 120 Psi; das war die Einstellung von der Werkstatt. Fühlt sich eher hart an, aber grundsätzlich nicht schlecht für die Strecken, die ich bislang gefahren bin. Gibt's da Faustregeln für ein gelungenes Setup?



google mal nach SAG einstellen




HerrPaloma schrieb:


> Nun zum ärgerlichen Teil:
> 
> Die hier häufiger zu lesenden Kinderkrankheiten (knarzende Lagerung des hinteren Dämpfers; offene Zugverlegung unterm Tretlager) sind bei mir noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich das Schaltwerk so langsam von selbst verstellt. Die Schaltvorgänge gehen nach wie vor problemlos von der Hand, nur stelle ich immer häufiger fest, dass in manchen Zahnkranz-Ritzel-Kombinationen die Kette irgendwo schleift. Ich konnte das Geräusch leider noch nicht lokalisieren. Kennt das jemand? Ganz normal oder ein zu behebendes Problem? Bin nur im Trockenen gefahren und es hängt noch kaum Dreck an den Teilen.



google mal nach Schaltung einstellen. So ein wenig Hand anlegen ist normal. Bei einem Versender mehr als bei einem Kauf Vorort wo man das Bike einfach vorbeibringen kann. Das nennt man Wartung und Pflege. Bei einem Neubike längen sich die Züge im Laufe der Zeit, daher ist ein nachjustieren der Schaltung völlig normal.




HerrPaloma schrieb:


> Noch ärgerlicher sind allerdings die X0-Bremsen. Am Anfang war noch alles in Ordnung, nun schleifen allerdings beide Scheiben bei normaler Fahrt zwischen den Backen. Ich habe schon öfter versucht den Bremssattel neu auszurichten, aber es galang mir nie dauerhaft (nur kurzfristig) die Schleifpunkte zu eliminieren. Gibt's da eine spezielle Technik? Mit welchem Drehmoment muss man die Sättel festziehen, damit sich nichts von selbst verstellt? Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass bei diesen Bremsen im Vergleich zu meinen alten V-Breaks verdammt wenig Spiel auf beide Seiten besteht.



Wenn die Scheibe nen Schlag hat kann man die per Hand vorsichtig richten. Hast vernünftig eingebremst ? (google)


----------



## HerrPaloma (17. September 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise!

Dazu noch ein paar Statements meinerseits:

Lenker:
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann ich mir für das 26"-Skeen durchaus eine Verbesserung in Sachen Agilität und Sitzposition erwarten, wenn ich es gerne noch einen Tick sportlicher hätte. Hier drückt aber der Schuh bei mir noch am wenigsten. Auch muss ich erstmal sehen, wie die Sache auf längeren Touren aussieht.

Dämpfereinstellung:
Danke für den Tip, das reicht fürs erste komplett! (pneumatische Dämpfer sind für mich auch neu...)

Schaltung:
Mit den Grundlagen von Pflege und Wartung bin ich durchaus vertraut. Zuletzt habe ich bei meinem alten MTB mit Shimano XT Ausstattung fast alles selbst gemacht. Mit SRAM habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung und das wird wohl noch etwas dauern, bis auch hier die Handgriffe schnell und leicht von der Hand gehen. Das ist aber nicht das Thema/Problem, vielmehr bin ich überrascht, dass man bereits nach 500km erste Verschleißerscheinungen entdeckt und Maßnahmen ergreifen muss. Da habe ich das alte XT-System robuster in Erinnerung. Da habe ich die Schaltung und den Antriebsstrang nur alle paar Jahre erneuern/anpassen müssen (Ausnahme Kette)...

OK, aber wenn du meinst, dass es nach der bisherigen Laufleistung an den sich ausdehnenden Zügen liegen könnte, muss ich mich dem Thema mal annehmen.

Scheibenbremse:
Auch hier bin ich wahrscheinlich verwöhnt von den wartungsextensiven V-Breaks am alten Rad... Ich hab mal "SRAM X0 Bremsen schleifen" gegoogelt und mir lief ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken... Korrekte Einstellung und Wartung scheinen bei den Bremsen eine eigene Wissenschaft zu sein.

Mir geht es nicht um irgendwelche Quietschgeräusche beim Bremsen. Mir geht es darum, dass die Beläge beim freien Radlauf nicht an der Scheibe schleifen. Wie kriegt man das mit diesen Bremsen hin? (ich habe was von Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen gelesen; auch von Druckpunkt am Bremshebel ändern oder von Bremskolben mobilisieren...); An eine verzogene Bremsscheibe glaube ich gar nicht mehr; eher glaube ich, dass diese Bremse sehr schwierig präzise einzustellen ist. Und weiter geht es mir darum, dass ich eine gut dosierbare und rubbelfreie Bremsleistung erzielen kann, die sich nach "Funktionieren" anfühlt und nicht nach "fliegt bald auseinander". Vielleicht hängt ja Problem A mit Problem B zusammen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Problem am fehlerhaften einbremsen liegt. Die ersten 100km nahm die Bremsleistung zunächst zu. Es war auch nicht unbedingt die Bremsleistung die merklich abgenommen hat, eher die Bremscharakteristik und das Sicherheitsgefühl. Schwierig zu beschreiben. Es klingt so als ob ein sehr rauher/verunreinigter oder verrosteter Belag auf der Scheibe schleift. Kurz bevor das Rad zum Stillstand kommt rubbeln die Bremsen sehr stark, so dass die Stoßdämpfer hochfrequent ein- und ausfedern. Halt Scheiße 

Würde mich über weitere Erfahrungen und Lösungsvorschläge freuen.

Schöne Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## petfred (17. September 2014)

@HerrPaloma 
also ich fahre das 9.0, aber in einigem ist es sicher vergleichbar. 

lenker: ja, die sind heut zu tage breiter ;-) aber wenn du die griffe runterschraubst, sind da markierungen wie du ihn auf bestimmte längen absägen kannst wenn ich mich nicht täusche :-D

fahrwerk: wg. druck einfach mal googeln, sag etc. was man aber sagen muss: das skeen ist straf abgestimmt, von haus aus. du kannst natürlich bisserl weniger luft rein, dann wird es etwas weicher, aber du verlierst federweg. aber wie gesagt, googel mal bisserl, da gibts viele anleitungen und gut verständliche seiten zum einlesen!

schaltung: einfach mal nachstellen, gibts auch im netz gute anleitungen zum einstellen! ist normal dass sich die züge etwas setzen, kann man aber leicht selber machen!

bremsen: schwer zu sagen ohne es zu sehen. wg. anzugsmoment: siehe die anleitung von den bremsen und der gabel. i.d.r. so um die 8 nm, manchmal mehr.

ansonsten, hast du einen servicepartner in der nähe? die machen für kleines geld (glaub 34,90 €) ne erstinspektion, wo auch z.b. schaltung einstellen mit dabei sein sollte, ob die bremsen auch dabei sind weiß ich nicht, vermute aber mal dass die das schon machen. bietet sich fast an, wenn man selber da nicht so der profi ist.


----------



## HerrPaloma (18. September 2014)

Danke, so werde ich es wohl auch machen. Kann mich erinnern, dass die Erstinspektion in dieser Werkstatt vergünstigt angeboten wird.
Dann spar ich mir erstmal den Ärger und die Überforderung und kann in diesem Jahr noch ein paar Ausfahrten machen. Im Winter ist noch genug Zeit, mich selbst dem Thema Pflege und Wartung im Bezug auf das Skeen zu widmen.

Noch eine Frage: Wie ist das mit dem Transport des Skeens auf einem Dachträger mit Klemmvorrichtung (Thule ProRide 591). Ich denke da speziell an die offen verlegte Zugführung am Unterrohr. Ist das überhaupt sinnvoll/möglich?

Schöne Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## greg12 (18. September 2014)

kann sich jemand von radon mal zum tatsächlichen rahmengewicht äußern! auf der hp steht ab 2450gramm + dämpfer.
im testbericht des 10er skeen ist ein gewicht von >3,1kg inkl. dämpfer angegeben. auch wird der schwere rahmen bemängelt. 
300-400gramm abweichung sind aber sicher nicht der 2" größerern rahmengröße geschuldet! also bitte um aufklärung!


----------



## Klaussy71 (29. September 2014)

Hallo Skeen Fahrer,
hat von euch schon mal jemand ne Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze nachgerüstet und wenn ja, wie habt ihr den Zug verlegt? Ich fahr den Alu Rahmen in 22 Zoll.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## petfred (29. September 2014)

Klaussy71 schrieb:


> Hallo Skeen Fahrer,
> hat von euch schon mal jemand ne Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze nachgerüstet und wenn ja, wie habt ihr den Zug verlegt? Ich fahr den Alu Rahmen in 22 Zoll.
> Gruß
> Klaus


Eigentlich ganz easy und alles mit dem mitgelieferten Material, also auch hinten das Teil wo das Kabel durchläuft als auch die Clips die vorne die Kabel zusammen halten:
Edit: Bei 20 Zoll musste ich ein wenig kürzen, schätze mal musst du auch bei 22 Zoll. Aber auch einfach wenn man bisserl handwerklich begabt ist und sich die Anleitung auf der RS-Homepage anschaut. 
Insgesamt ca. 15 Min für die Montage gebraucht, bins aber gemütlich angegangen ;-)


----------



## Klaussy71 (30. September 2014)

Danke für die Bilder, dann werde ich das  demnächst mal angehen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. September 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> kann sich jemand von radon mal zum tatsächlichen rahmengewicht äußern! auf der hp steht ab 2450gramm + dämpfer.
> im testbericht des 10er skeen ist ein gewicht von >3,1kg inkl. dämpfer angegeben. auch wird der schwere rahmen bemängelt.
> 300-400gramm abweichung sind aber sicher nicht der 2" größerern rahmengröße geschuldet! also bitte um aufklärung!


Hallo greg12, 
ich kann Deine Verunsicherung bezüglich des Rahmengewichts verstehen, ich bin der Meinung, der Gewichtsunterschied resultiert tatsächlich aus dem Größenunterschied des Rahmens und gewissen Fertigungstoleranzen. Es kommt nicht nur das Dämpfergewicht inkl. Remotehebel und -leitung hinzu, sondern auch noch dicke Schrauben und eine gute Portion Fett. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (30. September 2014)

petfred schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz easy und alles mit dem mitgelieferten Material, also auch hinten das Teil wo das Kabel durchläuft als auch die Clips die vorne die Kabel zusammen halten:
> Edit: Bei 20 Zoll musste ich ein wenig kürzen, schätze mal musst du auch bei 22 Zoll. Aber auch einfach wenn man bisserl handwerklich begabt ist und sich die Anleitung auf der RS-Homepage anschaut.
> Insgesamt ca. 15 Min für die Montage gebraucht, bins aber gemütlich angegangen


Habs fast genauso gemacht, allerdings hab ich den Hebel für Links gedreht und rechts unten montiert. Und ich bin mit dem Schlauch unten beim Dämpferhalter durch, dort hab ich dann noch eine Kabelhalter versteckt angebracht. 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Tomatchen85 (19. November 2014)

Guten Abend,

gibt es bereits Skeen Fahrer welche Probleme mit dem Monarch Dämpfer haben? Ich habe meins im Januar 2014 gekauft und bisher lief es problemlos seit 2 Wochen zickt der Dämpfer rum, er läuft richtig ruckelig. Habe die Schwinge etc. neu gefettet kein Unterschied.

Fahre den Dämpfer mit 140 PSI und er sprricht sehr schlecht an, wie Schubweise! Luft bereits mal abgelassen und wieder aufgepumpt. Habe das Rad aus Bonn, kann aber nicht wegen dem Dämpfer 1000km fahren! Vielleicht liest hier jemand von Radon mit und gibt mir einen Tip


----------



## Kopfsache (24. November 2014)

Hi zusammen,

im Skeen 9.0 Bj. 2014 wurde ja als Steuersatz ein FSA Orbit Z-T verbaut.

Laut den Daten von Bike-Discount, ist dies ein Tapered semi-integrierter
Steuersatz.

Die Daten hierzu: ZS44 oben, IS52 unten und einer Einbauhöhe von 20mm.

Ich habe mir für das Skeen nun folgenden Steuersatz bestellt: HiTeMP42 Tapered semi-integriert.

Die Daten hierzu: ZS44 oben, IS56 unten und einer Einbauhöhe von 9mm.

Meine Fragen hierzu:

1. Wenn der neue Steuersatz unten 56mm hat, kann ich dann weiterhin meine aktuellen unteren
Lagerschalen etc. mit dem neuen Steuersatz verwenden?

2. Was ändert sich durch die 9mm Einbauhöhe im Vergleich zu den 20mm Einbauhöhe vom FSA?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. November 2014)

Kopfsache schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> im Skeen 9.0 Bj. 2014 wurde ja als Steuersatz ein FSA Orbit Z-T verbaut.
> 
> ...


Das obere Lager ist ok, unten muß ein IS52 rein kann aber sein das Lager ohne Außenring passt
muß einen 45° Schräge haben und 52mm außen und prüfen ob die höhe stimmt .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Kopfsache (24. November 2014)

Und wie sieht es mit der Einbauhöhe aus 20mm vs. 9mm? Auf was genau beziehen sich die Angaben?

Danke!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. November 2014)

Tomatchen85 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> gibt es bereits Skeen Fahrer welche Probleme mit dem Monarch Dämpfer haben? Ich habe meins im Januar 2014 gekauft und bisher lief es problemlos seit 2 Wochen zickt der Dämpfer rum, er läuft richtig ruckelig. Habe die Schwinge etc. neu gefettet kein Unterschied.
> 
> Fahre den Dämpfer mit 140 PSI und er sprricht sehr schlecht an, wie Schubweise! Luft bereits mal abgelassen und wieder aufgepumpt. Habe das Rad aus Bonn, kann aber nicht wegen dem Dämpfer 1000km fahren! Vielleicht liest hier jemand von Radon mit und gibt mir einen Tip


Hallo Tomatchen85, 
hast Du die Schmierung des Dämpfers mal überprüft? Eventuell braucht er mal nen Schmierstoffwechsel und die Innereien müssen nachgefettet werden. Warst Du viel in nassen Verhältnissen unterwegs? Wenn Du das nicht selbst machen möchtest / kannst, kannst Du Dich auch mal telefonisch mit unserer Werkstatt in Verbindung setzen, ob es ggf. möglich wäre, den Dämpfer einzusenden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er dann zur Überprüfung an Rock Shox geht. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Kopfsache (24. November 2014)

Das 2014er Skeen 9.0 hat ein Shadow-Schaltwerk, oder?


----------



## Tomatchen85 (24. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Tomatchen85,
> hast Du die Schmierung des Dämpfers mal überprüft? Eventuell braucht er mal nen Schmierstoffwechsel und die Innereien müssen nachgefettet werden. Warst Du viel in nassen Verhältnissen unterwegs? Wenn Du das nicht selbst machen möchtest / kannst, kannst Du Dich auch mal telefonisch mit unserer Werkstatt in Verbindung setzen, ob es ggf. möglich wäre, den Dämpfer einzusenden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er dann zur Überprüfung an Rock Shox geht.
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.



Danke für die Rückmeldung, ich habe bereits ein Ticket eröffnet in eurem System. Den Tip mit dem Schmiermittel habe ich bereits umgesetzt da mir das ein anderer Monarch RT3 Besitzer geraten hat. Leider brachte es hier auch keine Besserung!

Ne ich bin nur immer im Trockenen Unterwegs, klar wenn es auf der Tour anfägnt mit regnen wird es schonmal Nass!
Ich habe am WE mit einem "normalen" Monarch RL verglichen, hier liegen Welten dazwischen...so gehe ich davon aus der Dämpfer irgendein Problem hat


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. November 2014)

Kopfsache schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit der Einbauhöhe aus 20mm vs. 9mm? Auf was genau beziehen sich die Angaben?
> 
> Danke!!


9mm baut das ZS56 hoch das IS52 Lager 7mm mehr kann ich dir da auch nicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s37 (5. Dezember 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 9mm baut das ZS56 hoch das IS52 Lager 7mm mehr kann ich dir da auch nicht helfen.



@Kopfsache: Ich denke, du wirst nach dem Umbau entweder mehr Spacer(20-9=11mm) für den Gabelschaft benötigen oder letzteren kürzen müssen.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Kopfsache (5. Dezember 2014)

Hi Simon,

genau ich habe jetzt 21mm Spacer statt wie vorher 10mm.

Anbei mal ein Foto:


----------



## heizer1980 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Skeen-Gemeinde, 

da ich auch mal ein 29'' mit wenig Federweg gönnen wollte, ist die Wahl auf das 2015'er Skeen 9.0 gefallen.



 

Nach den ersten 400 km auf allen möglichen Wegen muss ich schon sagen, dass es echt gut vorwärts geht.





Nur auf den ruppigeren Trails fühle ich mich damit nicht ganz so wohl, wie auf meinen anderen Rädern. Aber das ist wohl auch kein Wunder, ich bin eher in der Enduro/Freeride Ecke zuhause und das Skeen dient lediglich dem Training. Mit 180 mm Stahlfederlementen soll das Skeen auch nicht verglichen werden.

Also euch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Und bei der aktuellen Wetterlage, werden wir gut rutschen.


----------



## Kopfsache (23. Dezember 2014)

Bin froh noch ein 2014'er ergattert zu haben wenn ich das Neue so seh.


----------



## Rothaus033 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Heizer,
wann hast das 29er gekauft?
dachte kommt erst nächstes Jahr.
abgeholt oder bestellt?
ciao


----------



## Tharen (23. Dezember 2014)

Kopfsache schrieb:


> Bin froh noch ein 2014'er ergattert zu haben wenn ich das Neue so seh.


Fahre auch noch froh auf dem 2012er. 
Der Funke will bei mir auch nicht so recht rüberspringen zum neuen Skeen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kopfsache (23. Dezember 2014)

Das '12er ist auch ein schickes Gerät 

Bei mir scheint es daran zu liegen, dass man die Vorgängermodelle in Sachen
Geometrie, auch Gabel, Dämpfer etc., zwischen Tour und All Mountain (Lite) einordnen
konnte. Das neue Skeen hingegen ist ein reiner Racer!


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Dezember 2014)

@Rothaus033
Es ist eines der Testräder aus dem Siebengebirgswochenende. Entsprechend sind auch mal ein paar Kratzer dran, dafür wurde nochmal gut an der Preisschraube gedreht. Gekauft hab ich es dann Ende November im Rahmen der Wasserschadensaktion.

@Kopfsache
Sorry aber Radon ist bei mir eine Vernunftentscheidung gewesen. Bin allgemein kein 29'' Freund und der einzige Rahmen, der mir da in dem Einsatzzweck gefällt wäre das Rotwild R2 FS in der Team Version.
Mir ist egal wie das Skeen aussieht, es ist top ausgestattet, Preislich unschlagbar und macht seine Arbeit ganz gut. Hinterbau hätte ich mir vielleicht etwas wippneutraler gewünscht bei 20-22% Sag. Mal sehen, werde mal die Luftkammer etwas verkleinern.
Optisch nette Bikes, bei denen mein Herz jedesmal einen Schlag aussetzt, habe ich schon zuhause. Übrigens, auch beide in 26''.


----------



## help (24. Dezember 2014)

Also ich finde das Skeen schick, nur die 3fach-Kurbel ist seltsam an einem Racebike.


----------



## heizer1980 (24. Dezember 2014)

Hat mich auch gewundert aber bei mir ist die große Übersetzungsspanne nicht verkehrt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Dezember 2014)

help schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Skeen schick, nur die 3fach-Kurbel ist seltsam an einem Racebike.


Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Fan der 3fach Kurbel aber die Übersetzungsspanne ist schon Super. Sehe das Skeen als Bike zwischen Race und Tour schnell und dabei auch ein gewisser Komfort .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## SpeedFreak (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand die RAL- Nummer der Pulverbeschichtung eines Skeen 8.0 in weiss aus 2014?
Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Februar 2015)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß zufällig jemand die RAL- Nummer der Pulverbeschichtung eines Skeen 8.0 in weiss aus 2014?
> Danke


Hallo SpeedFreak,
2014 gab es keine Pulverbeschichtungen mehr. Die Dekore werden entweder als Eloxal oder als Nasslack aufgebracht. Die Farben sind aus Produktionsgründen nicht nach RAL Norm sondern YS. RAL ist deutlich weniger hoch aufgelöst. Nur ca. jede 20. YS Farbe ist ein RAL Ton. Du hast nur folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. Du gehst zu einem Lackierbetrieb, der die Farbe analysiert und Dir genau den Farbton mischt. Ist teuer und dur musst in der Regel eine größere Farbmenge nehmen.
2. Du gehst zu einem Auto- oder Lackhändler, der hält seine Farbkarte auf das Bike und kann Dir mit Glück einen ziemlich passenden Ton aus seinem Standardsortiment verkaufen. Das ist meistens eine günstigere Lösung.

Alles andere, was zu dem Thema hier im Forum rum geistert, ist einfach nicht real....


Grüße aus Bonn,

Karsten


----------



## SpeedFreak (12. Februar 2015)

@Radon-Bikes : ok, danke für die Info


----------



## fitamini (27. Februar 2015)

Benötige mal eine Info. Eine Freundin möchte in ihr 2014er Skeen 8.0 mit einem 16" Rahmen eine Vario-Sattelstütze nachrüsten.
Gibte es Erfahrungen welche besonders gut passen bzw. mit dem Skeen harmonieren?
Vielen Dank schon jetzt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Februar 2015)

fitamini schrieb:


> Benötige mal eine Info. Eine Freundin möchte in ihr 2014er Skeen 8.0 mit einem 16" Rahmen eine Vario-Sattelstütze nachrüsten.
> Gibte es Erfahrungen welche besonders gut passen bzw. mit dem Skeen harmonieren?
> Vielen Dank schon jetzt.



Hi,

prinzipiell kannst Du jede Stütze mit entsprechendem Durchmesser einbauen, dabei allerdings die unterschiedlichen Einbaulängen beachten!

Wir verbauen an unseren Rädern immer die Rock Show Reverb - diese hat sich in den letzten Jahren bewährt und am Markt sehr gut etabliert, zahlreiche Testsiege und Empfehlungen bestätigen dies. Die Frage, welche Stütze gut harmoniert, lässt sich schwer beantworten - letztendlich sollte die Variostütze ja "nur" hoch- und runterfahren können 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitamini (27. Februar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> prinzipiell kannst Du jede Stütze mit entsprechendem Durchmesser einbauen, dabei allerdings die unterschiedlichen Einbaulängen beachten!
> 
> ...



Ok, vielen dank.
Die Stealth wird wohl nicht möglich sein, da der Rahmen keine Möglichkeit bietet die Zügen innen zu verlegen, oder?
welche Einbaulänge ist möglich bei einem 16" Skeen aus 2014?
Oder noch einfacher, könntet ihr mir einen Link zu eurem Online-Shop geben? Dann bestelle ich die direkt. 

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## steff-duud (9. März 2015)

Hallo Radon Team, ich möchte mir das Skeen 9.0 2015 kaufen.
Könnt ihr mal ein paar Bilder von einem 16" Bike einstellen?
Welche Trinkflaschengröße passt ins 16" Rahmendreieck?

Danke


----------



## Resimilchkuh (9. März 2015)

@ fitamini Der Rahmen ist vorbereitet für die Stealth, wurde mir auch vor Ort von einem Verkäufer bestätigt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. März 2015)

steff-duud schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Team, ich möchte mir das Skeen 9.0 2015 kaufen.
> Könnt ihr mal ein paar Bilder von einem 16" Bike einstellen?
> Welche Trinkflaschengröße passt ins 16" Rahmendreieck?
> 
> Danke


Hallo,

die Fotomodelle sind immer 18" in AUsnahmen auch mal 20". Leider liegen von den anderen Größen keine Bilder vor.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. März 2015)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> @ fitamini Der Rahmen ist vorbereitet für die Stealth, wurde mir auch vor Ort von einem Verkäufer bestätigt.


 Der Rahmen ist für die Stealth vorbereitet.


----------



## Tomatchen85 (15. März 2015)

Tomatchen85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung, ich habe bereits ein Ticket eröffnet in eurem System. Den Tip mit dem Schmiermittel habe ich bereits umgesetzt da mir das ein anderer Monarch RT3 Besitzer geraten hat. Leider brachte es hier auch keine Besserung!
> 
> Ne ich bin nur immer im Trockenen Unterwegs, klar wenn es auf der Tour anfägnt mit regnen wird es schonmal Nass!
> Ich habe am WE mit einem "normalen" Monarch RL verglichen, hier liegen Welten dazwischen...so gehe ich davon aus der Dämpfer irgendein Problem hat



So mein Dämpfer war nun zum Servie bei Rock Shox...leider konnte hier kein Fehler festgestellt werden. es wurde alles neu geschmiert und Funktionstest. Ich vermute ich das die Buchsen ein Problem haben! Die obere am Rahmen lässt sich nicht bewegen, diese ist richtig fest.
Ich nehme die "Adapterringe" runter und die Buchse lässt sich nicht bewegen. Die untere lässt sich im Dämpfer drehen, zwar schwer aber es geht! Ich vermute das dadurch das "Ruckelige" Ansprechverhalten kommt! Ich meine die Schwinge etc. läuft ohne Zicken wenn der Dämpfer nicht dran ist. 

Das Skeen hat 18,9x8 / 22,2x8 mm Buchsen korrekt? Ich überlege die Fox Buchsen zu nutzern oder Huber Buchsen! Dürfte ja keine Probleme geben wenn die Abmessungen passen!


----------



## Robby2107 (16. März 2015)

Kann die Huberbuchsen nur empfehlen. Top Ansprechverhalten und der Umbau gehr einwandfrei.


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. März 2015)

Tomatchen85 schrieb:


> So mein Dämpfer war nun zum Servie bei Rock Shox...leider konnte hier kein Fehler festgestellt werden. es wurde alles neu geschmiert und Funktionstest. Ich vermute ich das die Buchsen ein Problem haben! Die obere am Rahmen lässt sich nicht bewegen, diese ist richtig fest.
> Ich nehme die "Adapterringe" runter und die Buchse lässt sich nicht bewegen. Die untere lässt sich im Dämpfer drehen, zwar schwer aber es geht! Ich vermute das dadurch das "Ruckelige" Ansprechverhalten kommt! Ich meine die Schwinge etc. läuft ohne Zicken wenn der Dämpfer nicht dran ist.
> 
> Das Skeen hat 18,9x8 / 22,2x8 mm Buchsen korrekt? Ich überlege die Fox Buchsen zu nutzern oder Huber Buchsen! Dürfte ja keine Probleme geben wenn die Abmessungen passen!


Huber oder neue Fox beides gut 19 x 8 und 22,2 x 8 und gut ist .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## SpeedFreak (29. März 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist für die Stealth vorbereitet.


hmm, könnt ihr mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich war eben beim Bike meiner Freundin und finde keine Stealth-Vorbereitung?!? Wo sollte denn der Zug rauskommen? Oder bin ich einfach blind :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (29. März 2015)

Glaube mittig unten im Sitzrohr ist ein Blindstopfen.


----------



## Tomatchen85 (29. März 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Huber oder neue Fox beides gut 19 x 8 und 22,2 x 8 und gut ist .  Gruß Bodo


Habe mir jetzt die Huber Buchsen bestellt und verbaut...leider habe ich dabei feststellen müssen das meine Schwinge defekt ist und das Gewinde zur Aufnahme des Hinterbaus defekt ist! Jetzt warte ich auf Ersatzteil seitens H&S! Ich hoffe diese Schwinge ist noch lieferbar


----------



## Tomatchen85 (29. März 2015)

Habe mir jetzt die Huber Buchsen bestellt und verbaut...leider habe ich dabei feststellen müssen das meine kleine Schwinge defekt ist, bzw. das Gewinde zur Aufnahme des Hinterbaus ! Jetzt warte ich auf Ersatzteil seitens H&S! Ich hoffe diese Schwinge ist noch lieferbar


----------



## fm7775 (7. April 2015)

Hi, habe einige Schutzengel gehabt. Bin Ostersonntag mit dem Skeen einen Hügel runter, ziemlich steil. Mit Kante. Fetten Drop gemacht, Landung sauber, aber ins Gras, ist dann nicht weiter gerollt. Rolle über Lenker. Notarzt, Heli, 1Tag Intensiv, erst Verdacht auf Wirbelbruch, dann Entwarnung. Bruch stabil, keine OP. Heute Entlassung, aber mit 6-8 Wochen Schonung.  Klamotten zerschnitten, am Skeen ist ein Schaltzug gerissen und die vordere Bremsscheibe hat ne kleine Delle. Rahmen nix von Aussen zu sehen. Crossmax haben kein Seitenschlag und kein Höhenschlag. Was geht eher kaputt, Skeenrahmen oder Crossmax SLR. 


Ich hatte viel Glück und möchte nicht nochmal da runter, es war dumm, viel zu steil und zu hoch. Aber ich möchte wissen, ob mein Skeen jetzt Schrott und ich noch einige Touren fahren kann.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (8. April 2015)

Ach du bist das, hatte das gestern schon auf FB gelesen...dann ma "Glück auf" und Gute Besserung


----------



## Sixday (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich habe heute die zwei Hauptlager an meinem Skeen 8.0 gewechselt. Leider muss beim wiedereinschrauben ein kleiner Span im Gewinde abgebrochen sein und somit hat die Schraube gefressen. Ich hab die Schraube zwar wieder raus bekommen und das Innengewinde auch wieder nachgeschnitten bekommen aber dafür ist die Schraube jetzt hin. 

Ich habe gesehen das man den Lagersatz für das Hauptlager für 20€ im Bike-Discount.de wieder nachbestellen kann. Leider sind dort die Schrauben nur in Silber und ich benötige ja auch nur eine einzige Schraube statt den ganzen Lagersatz. 

Hat jmd von euch zufällig noch solch eine Schraube in Schwarz liegen, bzw. kann mir sagen wo man die anderweitig kaufen kann?

Hier der Lagersatz: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-lager-schraubensatz-hauptlager-2-58333/wg_id-4298

MfG Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pistenbursche (2. Juli 2015)

Tach an alle Skeen Liebhaber,

würde mir gerne das Skeen 9.0 bestellen und bin mir nicht sicher welche Rahmengrösse ich bestellen soll. Bei 184cm Grösse und 84cm SL tendiere ich ich zu RG 18 Zoll. Vielleicht liest das jemand der in etwa die selben Masse hat und mir meine Wahl erlechtern kann.

Lg


----------



## Resimilchkuh (2. Juli 2015)

Habe zwar nicht dieselben Maße, aber vielleicht dient es Dir trotzdem. Bei 1,76m habe ich mich beim Probefahren auf dem M (18 Zoll)sehr wohl gefühlt. SL kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, denke im Mittelmaß meiner Größe.


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2015)

erledigt


----------



## Pistenbursche (2. Juli 2015)

wie lang ist den der Vorbau bei 18 zoll


----------



## Pistenbursche (2. Juli 2015)

Bin ich mit 100kg plus Fahrrad nicht zu schwer für die Dt Swiss XR1501?
Dt swiss gibt max. 100kg Gesamtsystem an

http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources-de/Support-de/Laufrader/SPLINE-ONE-XR-1501-Zusatzinformation


----------



## heizer1980 (2. Juli 2015)

Ich denke, dass ist so wie mit allem im Leben... Es kommt halt darauf an,wie du mit dem Rad umgehst. Wenn du nur mal ein paar kleine flowige Traums und lange Touren fährst, geht es. Die Laufräder können Schon einiges ab, obwohl es deutlich zu spüren ist,dass sie nicht die steifsten Laufräder sind. 
Ballert du aber jedes Wochenende in der Pfalz zb. Über die Trails, würde ich zu was anderem greifen.


----------



## Kacka (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo...ich brauche bitte Eure Hilfe!Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen SKEEN 29 8.0 , SLIDE 26 LE und dem SLIDE 29 8.0!
Über das SKEEN findet man relativ wenig im Netz! So jetzt noch ein bisschen was zu mir: Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren mit so wenig wie möglich Straße.Bergauf sollte gut Funktionieren und bergab alles außer Sprünge!
Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe und Ideen!

MfG aus Dresden


----------



## Mario_75 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich kann zu deiner Frage nur meine Erfahrung mit dem Skeen 29 8.0 teilen.

Ich selber fahre ebenfalls Touren (mit möglichst wenig Straße) meistens in der Eifel. Dabei mag ich aber auch gern die Abwechslung eines Wurzeltrails. Ich fahre dabei meist zwischen 40 und 60 km mit 800 - 1300 hm. Dafür ist mein Skeen DER Hammer. Nur wenn es richtig ruppig wird mit richtig dicken Wurzeln bergab dann wird's mal was wackelig aber kontrollierbar. Man kann es dann halt nur nicht so gewaltig krachen lassen.

Aber: Bergauf ist das Teil eine Waffe! Ich bin von einem Ghost All-Mountain (AMR) auf das Skeen umgestiegen... seit dem gehörig schneller!

Also wer kein Freerider ist und gern viele hm frißt und vielleicht mal einen Marathon mitfahren will, kann beim Skeen bedenkenlos zugreifen

LG
Mario


----------



## Kacka (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Mario...top Bilder von Deinem Skeen 8.0!Habe es mir auch bestellt und hoffe das es bald da ist!Kannst Du ein paar tipps geben zwecks einstellung der Gabel und des Dämpfers?
MfG aus Dresden


----------



## Mario_75 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo aus Weilerswist (zwischen Bonn und Köln).

Freut mich und ich denke du wirst es nicht bereuen! Ich hatte bei den ersten fahrten nur ein Grinsen auf dem Gesicht!

Da ich kein so geschickter Schrauber bin, hab ich mir in Bonn beim Megastore die Gabel und Dämpfer direkt auf mein Gewicht abstimmen lassen. Dabei war die Gabel zu hart und ich hab nachher mit dem Fingernagel einfach etwas Luft abgelassen. Dann war es für mich in Ordnung. Insgesamt ist es ein straffes Fahrwerk.

Also, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


Gruß Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saabway (14. Juli 2015)

Man kauft sich eine Pumpe für die Federung und schaut sich durch Aufsitzen und Betrachten der vorher auf 0 geschobenen O-Ringe den Sag an. Dann  ändert man solange den Luftdruck am Federelement bis man hat was man will. Nicht so schwer wenn man beim Auto den Reifenluftdruck einstellt ist das ungefähr genauso.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (30. Juli 2015)

Habe eben mein 9.0 abgeholt, eine Frage zur Gabel. Ist das bei euch auch so, dass die Gabel auch im Clim Modus noch recht weit eintauchen kann? Vom Dämpfer kenne ich das, dass der noch komplett blockiert, bei der Gabel ist mir das neu. Mir ist auch klar, dass in erster Linie die low Speer Druckstufe geändert wir, war hält Überraschung, wie weit die Gabel noch federn kann.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (30. Juli 2015)

Habe eben mein 9.0 abgeholt, eine Frage zur Gabel. Ist das bei euch auch so, dass die Gabel auch im Clim Modus noch recht weit eintauchen kann? Vom Dämpfer kenne ich das, dass der noch komplett blockiert, bei der Gabel ist mir das neu. Mir ist auch klar, dass in erster Linie die low Speer Druckstufe geändert wir, war hält Überraschung, wie weit die Gabel noch federn kann.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (30. Juli 2015)

Sry für den Doppelpost, muss an der sch... Verbindung gelegen haben.


----------



## TurboTobi (31. Juli 2015)

Mal kurz zur Gabel-/Dämpfereinstellung.
Also ihr braucht eine Dämpferpumpe! Ohne geht gar nix. Für die Gabel sagt man (so wurde es mir erklärt und hat beim Slide und beim HT super funktioniert): Dein Köpergewicht durch 10 und du hast den Druck für die Gabel. Bsp.: Ich:55kg Gabel:5,5Bar
Für den Dämpfer nimmst dein Körpergewicht mal 2 plus minus 10-20 ergibt den Druck in psi. Bsp.: Ich:55kg Dämpfer:120psi


----------



## PeMoo (1. August 2015)

@ Resi:
http://ridefox.de/help.php?m=bike&id=515


----------



## Resimilchkuh (2. August 2015)

Danke PeMoo, steht zwar auch nur versteckt im Nebensatz drin, aber zumindest steht es da 
Hatte gestern die Feuertaufe über 115 km durch die Wälder im Bergischen Land und bin hellauf begeistert. Sehr geiles Bike


----------



## Fliegenbein (5. August 2015)

Problem beim Skeen 10: Auf dem grossen Kettenblatt schalten hinten alle Gänge sauber durch. Auf dem Kleinen springt die Kette auf den mittleren sechs Ritzeln. Bin ratlos.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (6. August 2015)

Kette gelängt/verschlissen? Auf dem kleinen Blatt macht sich das ggf. eher bemerkbar. Was ich schon mal hatte, das ein steifes Kettenglied drin war, das hat dann auch nur bei bestimmten Kombinationen für Probleme gesorgt. Dann steht das je nach Ritzel/Radius hinten beim Umlauf etwas hoch und auf Zug strafft sich die Kette dann, was zu einem Ruck führt. je Hat ´ne Weile gedauert, bis ich das identifiziert hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenbein (7. August 2015)

Danke. Es lag an der hinteren Einstellschraube (Abstand zum Ritzel).
Der Schaltwerksarm war wohl zu nah an der Kassette.

Das Rad ist übrigens ganz neu.

Gruss


----------



## haekel72 (7. August 2015)

Wie viel Abstand haste jetzt?


----------



## Fliegenbein (10. August 2015)

Das scheint der richtige Weg zu sein.

www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/SRAM/SRAM_RD_*X0*_03.pdf


----------



## Kopfsache (28. März 2016)

Meine Dämpferbuchsen sind ausgeschlagen.
Kann mir einer sagen welche Einbaumaße die haben und woher ich welche bekomme (neben Huber).
Skeen ist Bj. 2013.


----------



## s37 (28. März 2016)

Kopfsache schrieb:


> Meine Dämpferbuchsen sind ausgeschlagen.
> Kann mir einer sagen welche Einbaumaße die haben und woher ich welche bekomme (neben Huber).
> Skeen ist Bj. 2013.




Servus Kopfsache,

die Suchfunktion sollte helfen 

*Skeen 2011 Dämpferbuchsen Fox RP23*
Der Dämpfer hat am Hebel 19 x 8mm am Rahmen 22,2 x 8mm . Gruß Bodo
Erstellt von: BODOPROBST, 8. Januar 2015 im Forum: Radon-Bikes

Kann die fünfteiligen Originalbuchsen von FOX sehr empfehlen! Müssen vor allem nicht eingepresst werden 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...8-mm-5-teilig-p32318/black-56-01-mm-o6945225/

Die Gleitlager gibt's für später dann sogar einzeln:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Bushing-fuer-5-teilige-Einbaubuchsen-p42545/



Viel Spaß,
Simon


----------



## Kopfsache (28. März 2016)

Seeehr gut, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chinamann (3. April 2016)

Hallo! 
Ich habe im November ein Seen 8.0 gekauft. Top Bike. Allerdings habe ich jetzt zwei Probleme. 

1.) Ich habe mit den Rocket Ron ständig nen Platten. Fahre hier in Bochum rum. Also kein extremes Gelände. Ist das normal oder muss ich ir andere Reifen drauf ziehen?
2.) Wenn ich mit dem Bike stehe und die Vorderbremse ziehe und Druck auf das Vorderrad gebe, knarzt die Gabel. Was kann das sein? Mein Servicepartner in Bochum ist ratlos. 

Danke schon mal für die kommenden Info´s!!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Kopfsache (3. April 2016)

Zu 1. kann durchaus am Reifen liegen. Hatte damals mit den Rons auch zweimal
Platten, seitdem der Mountain King hinten drauf ist ist alles gut (fahre vorn Baron).

Zu 2. ist das die RS Sid? Ist bei meiner auch. Nach einer Behandlung mit Gabeldeo ist
kurzzeitig Ruhe. Am besten wäre wahrscheinlich mal ein kleiner Gabelservice (neues Öl).


----------



## s37 (3. April 2016)

Kopfsache schrieb:


> Zu 1. kann durchaus am Reifen liegen. Hatte damals mit den Rons auch zweimal
> Platten, seitdem der Mountain King hinten drauf ist ist alles gut (fahre vorn Baron).
> 
> Zu 2. ist das die RS Sid? Ist bei meiner auch. Nach einer Behandlung mit Gabeldeo ist
> kurzzeitig Ruhe. Am besten wäre wahrscheinlich mal ein kleiner Gabelservice (neues Öl).



Gabeldeo ist nicht empfehlenswert, weil es die Dichtungen angreift... Ich nehme immer Ballistol, das ist sowohl von Fox als auch RockShox freigegeben und kann nebenbei noch für die Kette benutzt werden


----------



## Kopfsache (3. April 2016)

Bzgl. Dichtungen, da gehen die Meinungen in den einschlägigen Foren sehr weit auseinander.
Ich benutze es an der Fox Van und der Rock Shox und kann absolut garnichts negatives berichten.
Und Ballistol auf der Kette... hmm kann ich z.B. nicht empfehlen. Selbst von "normalen" Kettenöl halte ich nichts mehr ^^
Am besten https://www.bike-components.de/de/squirt/Dry-Lube-Kettenwachs-p44658/universal-15-ml-o12227/


----------



## filiale (4. April 2016)

Gabeldeo (Brunox/WD40 etc.) hat deshalb nichts an der Gabel verloren, weil es das seifenfreie Fett, welches an den Simmerringen hängt, und das Öl an Schaumstoffringen, ausspült und sich mit dem Gabelöl vermischt. Dadurch verändert sich die Eigenschaft des Gabelöl und die Funktion der Dichtungen. Wer mal eine Gabel zerlegt hat und sich den Aufbau anschaut, erkennt dies. Daher KEIN Gabeldeo verwenden. Daß ist nur eine einmalige temporäre Lösung daß das Problem nicht dauerhaft löst.


----------



## s37 (4. April 2016)

Nur FALLS es jemanden interessiert, ich hab meinen Hinterbau komplett zerlegt, es sind folgende Lager verbaut:

je Seite 1 Hauptlager an der Kettenstrebe: 6902RS
je Seite 2 Horstlink-Lager: 688 2RS
je Seite 1 Lager an der Verbindung Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel: 688 2RS
je Seite 1 Lager an der Verbindung Schwinge/Hauptrahmen: 698 RS

@BODOPROBST Meine Lager an Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel sind leider so stark zerbröselt (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schwingenlager-skeen.796825/#post-13704922, dass es die kleine Distanzscheibe, die zwischen Lager und Umlenkhebel sitzt und den Lageranschlag "überbrückt", auf einer Seite z.T. an-/abgeschliffen hat. Habt ihr da zufällig irgendwo die Maße parat? Bevor ich lange suchen muss 

Wünsche allseits einen schönen Abend!

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Florian301 (6. April 2016)

Hallo, weiß jemand, ob die am Skeen 9.0 verbaut Race Face Turbine Sattelstuetze fuer ovale Carbon Sattelstreben geeignet ist?


----------



## Florian301 (16. April 2016)

Habe heute den Selle Italia SLR carbonio bekommen, laut Bike-Components ist er kompatibel mit der RaceFace Turbine Sattelstuetze.
Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, passt e doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Sixday (23. April 2016)

Wo is das Problem? Sieht doch gut aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Florian301 (23. April 2016)

Habe mich für den SLR Titanium entschieden da der en paar gr leichter war obwohl der Carbonio leichter sein sollte 

Allerdings habe ich eben festgestellt, das der Sattel brutal knarzt. Kann man was dagegen machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (28. April 2016)

Hallo,

kennt jemand die Lagernummern für ein 2015 Radon Skeen 9.0? Bei Canyon gab es da so schöne Explosionszeichnungen...hab ich bei Radon aber nicht gefunden!

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-29-9.0-238366

Vielen Dank

Gruß Georg


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. April 2016)

Hi,

4x 6000 2RS,  4x 688 2RS,  2x 698 2RS

Wird es bald auch als Upgrade Kit mit Keramiklagern geben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## GEORGEDD (29. April 2016)

Tausend Dank!


----------



## fm7775 (17. Mai 2016)

s37 schrieb:


> Nur FALLS es jemanden interessiert, ich hab meinen Hinterbau komplett zerlegt, es sind folgende Lager verbaut:
> 
> je Seite 1 Hauptlager an der Kettenstrebe: 6902RS
> je Seite 2 Horstlink-Lager: 688 2RS
> ...




und welches Skeen soll das sein?

das 2014er ist z.B. anders aufgebaut, meiner Meinung nach sitzt da ein
-großes Lager an Schwinge/Hauptrahmen,
-kleines Lager an der Kettenstrebe
-kleines Lager an Sitzstrebe/Dämpfer ( das knarzt übrigens bei mir, habe ich bereits nachgefettet, aber ein Wechsel ist denoch nötig)


----------



## s37 (30. Mai 2016)

Hi @fm7775,

was heisst gross und klein bei dir? Ich denke nicht, dass sich dasselbe Modell in den Lagergrößen unterscheidet. Wer weiss?!
Ich hab jedenfalls exakt die oben aufgeführen Lager in meinen Rahmen verpresst und es passt. Mein Kommentar ist im Prinzip auch für mich eine Notiz, falls ich die Maße mal wieder braucht  Und natürlich für euch andere Skeen-Fahrer 

By the way: Die Distanzscheiben zwischen Lager und Schwinge haben folgende Maße: Aussendurchmesser 13,55mm, Innendurchmesser 8,00mm und Dicke 2,50mm. Hat mir ein Bekannter gedreht 

Seit dem Lagertausch läuft alles wieder wie geschmiert, bin vor allem froh hochwertige Lager zum günstigen Preis bei Ebay gekauft zu haben statt auf einen nicht lieferbaren Hersteller-Lagersatz zu warten. 

Es handelt sich um dieses Skeen (müsste Modelljahr 2012 sein)







Grüße
Simon


----------



## wayne89 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach rd. 2000km wird es wohl einmal Zeit um die Lager an meinem Skeen (Bj. 2014) zu reinigen und zu neu einzufetten.Deshalb wollte ich einmal fragen, welches Fett /Schmiermittel ihr für die Lager (Wippe, Hinterbau...) und für den Steuersatz verwendet ? 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## filiale (31. Mai 2016)

bootsfett von liqui molly


----------



## fobee (14. Juni 2016)

Ich habe jetzt seit knapp 2 Wochen mein Skeen 120 8.0 und bin vollkommen begeistert. Gibt es hier eigentlich noch mehr Skeen 120 Fahrer? Habe das Gefühl, dass die 120er Variante eher wenige fahren. Wenn es welche unter euch gibt, wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Was habt ihr schon verändert/ optimiert?

Grüße
fobee


----------



## Florian301 (15. Juni 2016)

ich fahre zwar nicht das 120er, sondern das 100 9.0er, aber ich habe folgendes geändert:
- Sattel Sette Italia SLR Titanium
- Griffe ESI
- Bremsscheiben Shimano XT SM-RT86
- Lenker etwas gekürzt
-Gabelschaft etwas gekürzt (waren mir dann doch zu viele Spacer)
- Sattelschnellspanner in Lenkerfarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (24. Juni 2016)

Hier ist noch ein Skeen 120 Fahrer. Ich bin von meinem auch mehr als begeistert ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten ein 9.0 geholt wegen der Top Ausstattung der absenkbaren Sattelstütze und der wie immer Top Beratung im Bike Discount (Kompliment an das Radon und Bike Discount Team). Die 120 Variante wird anscheinend echt weniger gefahren. Ich mag die 27,5 einfach lieber. Das Fahrrad fühlt sich einfach Agiler und direkter an. Mein erste MTB war ein 29 und ich hab mich nie so richtig wohlgefühlt. verändert habe ich noch nix weil das Fahrrad einfach Top ist und ich bestens damit zurecht komme. Drauf setzten, losfahren und einfach Spaß haben.


----------



## Florian301 (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo, fährt jemand das Skeen 100 8.0? Ich würde es gerne für meine Freundin kaufen und wollte wissen, ob man am Dämpfer einen Lockout nachrüsten kann.


----------



## SkeenRider (15. Juli 2016)

Mal in die runde gefragt: Was fahrt ihr für ein Reifen Luftdruck beim Skeen 120?


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2016)

Kommt auf den Reifen an und welchen Untergrund man zu fahren plant...danach richtet es sich ob man mehr oder weniger Luft reinpumpt. Trails und Schottwege mit 1.6 - 1.8, geterrte Radwege mit 2.5
Ist aber auch abhängig vom Körpergewicht. Ein 100kg Mann muß mit mehr Luft fahren als ein 60Kg Floh.


----------



## SkeenRider (15. Juli 2016)

Also ich wiege 80kg mit Rucksack Klamotten usw. Schätze ich mal 85kg. Reifen habe ich den Schwalbe Nobby Nic drauf. Ich fahre 80 - 90% Schotter, Waldwege und leichte Trails. Momentan fahre ich 1,95 Bar was wahrscheinlich zu viel ist?


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2016)

Da kannst Du bis auf 1.7 - 1.8 runter (vorne).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (15. Juli 2016)

Danke schonmal. Hinten kann ich die 1,95Bar drin lassen?


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2016)

ja


----------



## SkeenRider (25. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen

wo bekomme ich alle Drehmomente von einem Skeen 2016 her?


----------



## Oetsch (25. August 2016)

Hi Zusammen,

fahre "noch" mein Skeen 6.0 aus 2010 mit recht wenigen Kilometern und frage mich ob es sinnvoll ist hier auf 11fach umzurüsten?
Mich stört immer wieder vorne die 3fach Kurbel und stelle mir vor vor mit einer 2fach Kurbel diesen Schalthebel vom Prinzip einfach schon weniger nutzen zu müssen und dadurch im Gelände oder besser im wechselnden Gelände mehr Komfort zu haben. Lässt sich die SLX Kurbel überhaupt auf 2 Blätter umrüsten oder muß die neu?

Thx.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2016)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> wo bekomme ich alle Drehmomente von einem Skeen 2016 her?



Hi,

hier findest Du eine Übersicht  zu den Drehmomenten der Lagerschrauben: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/

Bei den Anbauteilen bitte entsprechend der Herstellervorgaben die Drehmomente einhalten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## SkeenRider (23. September 2016)

Hi

ohne jetzt großartig eine Diskussion anzufangen würde mich mal interessieren was ihr so für Pedale am Skeen fahrt. Ich fahre momentan noch die Shimano PD-M520 allerdings bin ich am überlegen auf die Crank Brothers Mallet umzusteigen. Kann man die Mallet auch als Flatpedal nutzen oder muss man sich da "ein Klicken"?


----------



## s37 (28. September 2016)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ohne jetzt großartig eine Diskussion anzufangen würde mich mal interessieren was ihr so für Pedale am Skeen fahrt. Ich fahre momentan noch die Shimano PD-M520 allerdings bin ich am überlegen auf die Crank Brothers Mallet umzusteigen. Kann man die Mallet auch als Flatpedal nutzen oder muss man sich da "ein Klicken"?




Also ich fahre diese hier, nicht nur am Skeen seit ein paar Jahren. Guter Grip, brutal leicht und bezahlbar! Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Pralienig (5. Oktober 2016)

Mahlzeit,
bin mit dem Skeen auch seit Sommer unterwegs und bin TOP zufrieden!
Umrüstung: KS Dropzone Sattelstütze, Reverse Escape Pro Pedale, Raceface Strafe Griffe, Tubeless, Bremsleitungen gekürzt, Marshguard
Bin den Nobby Nic mit 2 bar gefahren, da die Karkasse bei der Performancevariante zu dünn ist und er am walken war wie doof, nachdem ich mir den Mantel aufgeschlitzt habe ist nun ein Specialized Butcher Grid drauf. Der rutscht nicht so schnell weg wie der NN und fahre ihn mit 1,8 bar!
Werde evtl. noch ein paar farbliche Akzente setzen, brauche noch n schöneren Flaschenhalter und evtl. vorne ne 203er Bremsscheibe drauf...

Ansonsten vibriert seit kurzem irgendwas im Tretlagerbereich! Tretlager selber scheint i.O., Pedale sind frisch gefettet und alles ist spielfrei und fest!
Mal sehen wie lange die Klipse am Unterrohr halten, welche die Bremsleitungen halten und obs Ersatz zu ordern gibt!


----------



## SkeenRider (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Kann mir einer sagen was das für eine Schraube ist die im Bild Rot eingekreist ist und wo ich die her bekomme. Bei meinem Skeen fehlt die irgendwie und als ich ein Platten hatte am Wochenende ist mir das erst aufgefallen. Davon wird das Schaltwerk ja am rahmen gehalten oder??


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Oktober 2016)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen was das für eine Schraube ist die im Bild Rot eingekreist ist und wo ich die her bekomme. Bei meinem Skeen fehlt die irgendwie und als ich ein Platten hatte am Wochenende ist mir das erst aufgefallen. Davon wird das Schaltwerk ja am rahmen gehalten oder??



Hi,

hierbei handelt es sich um die kleine Arretierungsschraube, welche das 2-teilige Schaltauge bei demontierten Hinterrad zusammenhält. Diese Schraube sollte vor jedem Ein-/Ausbau leicht gelockert werden, um ein Verkanten der Steckachse im Gewinde zu vermeiden. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (7. Oktober 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hierbei handelt es sich um die kleine Arretierungsschraube, welche das 2-teilige Schaltauge bei demontierten Hinterrad zusammenhält. Diese Schraube sollte vor jedem Ein-/Ausbau leicht gelockert werden, um ein Verkanten der Steckachse im Gewinde zu vermeiden.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Ok da diese fehlt war es sehr fummelig. Wo bekomme ich die Schraube her?? Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnelle Hilfe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Oktober 2016)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Ok da diese fehlt war es sehr fummelig. Wo bekomme ich die Schraube her?? Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnelle Hilfe.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


Die Schraube ist Senkkopf M3x12mm mein örtlicher Schraubenhandel hat mich um 15 Cent beraubt für das gute Stück.Gruß Bodo


----------



## SkeenRider (7. Oktober 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Schraube ist Senkkopf M3x12mm mein örtlicher Schraubenhandel hat mich um 15 Cent beraubt für das gute Stück.Gruß Bodo


Na mal gucken ob ich noch 15 Cent in meiner Spardose habe    Vielen Dank der Service hier ist echt perfekt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## patalmqx (28. Dezember 2016)

Eine kurze Frage: Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass die skeen 120 8/9 in 2016 bei den dt swiss m1900 /m1700  spline Laufrädern eine 22.5 mm Maulweite haben?
Danke für hilfreiche Antworten!


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2016)

patalmqx schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage: Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass die skeen 120 8/9 in 2016 bei den dt swiss m1900 /m1700  spline Laufrädern eine 22.5 mm Maulweite haben?
> Danke für hilfreiche Antworten!


Muster waren 22,5 und 25mm dabei mit 2,25 Reifen die 22,5 besser mit 2,35 hat die 25er leicht Vorteile. Hatte es für die Serie freigestellt 
welche von beiden Verbaut wird.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Dezember 2016)

Servus miteinander,

mir wird es mit meinen knarzenden Laufrädern (SUNringle Equalizer mit DemonII-Naben) langsam zu viel. Ölen der Speichenkreuze und der Ösen hilft immer nur kurzzeitig und das kann ja auch keine Lösung sein. Da schon mehrfach die Speichen neu gespannt und die Laufräder neu zentriert wurden (ebenfalls mit nur sehr kurzfristigen Erfolg) komme ich wohl um einen neuen Laufradsatz nicht rum. 

Es handelt sich bei meinem Skeen noch um das alte Model (bis 2015). Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung etwa 90-95kg  und bewege das Skeen sowohl bei Marathons (nur aus Spaß an der Freude), als auch auf Touren mit knackigen Trails, auf denen es auch mal etwas ruppiger zugehen kann (schnelle Wurzelpassagen, kleine Absätze bis 30cm, ...). Das heißt ich benötige ein Laufradsatz der auch ein wenig was ab kann.

Habe mir mal folgende Kandidaten rausgesucht:
Syntace W35M: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/W35-M-Disc-6-Loch-26-Laufradsatz-32-Loch-p46502/
Hope Pro 4: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Pro-4-Tech-XC-Disc-6-Loch-26-Laufradsatz-p49962/
Fulcrum Red Metal 3: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fulcrum-red-metal-3-disc-6-loch-26-schwarz-42695/wg_id-507
Spank Oozy Trail: https://www.bruegelmann.de/spank-oozy-evo-trail-lrs-26-schwarz-372463.html

Meine aktuelle Reifenkombi: 
vorn: Conti RubberQueen 2.2 
hinten: Conti MountianKing 2.2
kein Tubeless!

Hat jemand mit den 4 Erfahrung oder kann noch ein anderen Laufradsatz ins Spiel bringen? 
Preisliche Obergrenze 500€ für vorn und hinten zusammen.

gruß
Robby


----------



## baumfreund (7. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute ich gehöre dann auch zu der Gemeinde, hab mir im Ausverkauf noch ein Skeen 120 10.0 geleistet also 2016 Modell.
ich hab in ein par Testberichten gelesen das der 90mm vorbau nicht so richtig hinhaut. wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## SkeenRider (7. Januar 2017)

Und warum sollte der nicht passen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## patalmqx (7. Januar 2017)

Ausprobieren, wenn es nicht passt: tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumfreund (8. Januar 2017)

ja soweit war ich auch schon. währe ja möglich gewesen das euch das auch negativ aufgefallen ist. gibt es bei dem Modell noch etwas auf das man achten sollte?


----------



## fm7775 (18. Januar 2017)

tach, also das knarzen ist nicht mehr überhörbar. 

Die Lager am Skeen 10.0 (2014) müssen raus. 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...atz-umlenkhebel-sitzstrebe-3-58339/wg_id-4298 oder
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-lagersatz-fuer-skeen-34363

oder direkt beim Kugellagervertrieb.


----------



## fissenid (19. Januar 2017)

fm7775 schrieb:


> tach, also das knarzen ist nicht mehr überhörbar.
> 
> Die Lager am Skeen 10.0 (2014) müssen raus.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe bei DS Wälzlager bestellt. Leider ist das Knarzen trotz der neuen Lager noch nicht weg!
Ich bin auf Suche, ob Kettenblattschrauebn, Sattelstütze oder Sattelklemmung!


----------



## filiale (19. Januar 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe bei DS Wälzlager bestellt. Leider ist das Knarzen trotz der neuen Lager noch nicht weg!
> Ich bin auf Suche, ob Kettenblattschrauebn, Sattelstütze oder Sattelklemmung!



Sattel mit Sattelstütze und Klemmung entfernen und 5min im Stehen fahren...


----------



## baumfreund (20. Februar 2017)

hallo Leute hat einer von euch auch das 120 10.0 aus 2016? hätte da ne frage betreffend der gabel... Fox Float Factory 120.
meine kommt nicht komplett aus dem Federweg und ich würde gerne wissen ob das bei euch auch so ist?
Fox meint das währe normal. ich kann die leicht zusammen drücken dann sackt sie ca ein cm ab dann lass ich wieder los und sie bleibt so erst wenn ich leicht auseinander ziehe kommt sie wieder von selbes raus dabei zischt es etwas.


----------



## fm7775 (22. März 2017)

s37 schrieb:


> Nur FALLS es jemanden interessiert, ich hab meinen Hinterbau komplett zerlegt, es sind folgende Lager verbaut:
> 
> je Seite 1 Hauptlager an der Kettenstrebe: 6902RS, also 2 Stück
> je Seite 2 Horstlink-Lager: 688 2RS und je Seite 1 Lager an der Verbindung Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel: 688 2RS, also 6 Stück
> ...



Simon hast Recht. 6902RS für das 2014er Skeen. Habe heute das Innenlager gewechselt und die anderen Lager gecheckt. Wollte die auch schon wechseln, aber ein falsches bestellt. Wie zum Geier wechselt man das Doppellager am hinteren Teil der Schwinge. Da liegen zwei 688 RS nebeneinander. Das 698 RS konnte ich nicht finden.

ich habe jetzt über 4x 6000 2RS und 2x 698 2RS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s37 (22. März 2017)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Simon hast Recht. 6902RS für das 2014er Skeen. Habe heute das Innenlager gewechselt und die anderen Lager gecheckt. Wollte die auch schon wechseln, aber ein falsches bestellt. Wie zum Geier wechselt man das Doppellager am hinteren Teil der Schwinge. Da liegen zwei 688 RS nebeneinander. Das 698 RS konnte ich nicht finden.
> 
> ich habe jetzt über 4x 6000 2RS und 2x 698 2RS



Die zwei Horstlinklager kannst du einfach zu der einen Seite rausdrücken, die liegen wirklich direkt nebeneinander.


----------



## fm7775 (22. März 2017)

s37 schrieb:


> Die zwei Horstlinklager kannst du einfach zu der einen Seite rausdrücken, die liegen wirklich direkt nebeneinander.



danke. und wo kommt das 698RS hin?


----------



## s37 (23. März 2017)

fm7775 schrieb:


> danke. und wo kommt das 698RS hin?



An der Verbindung Schwinge / Hauptrahmen unter dem Oberrohr...


----------



## filiale (13. April 2017)

Hat jemand ein Skeen 120 27,5 9.0 aus 2016 ?

Was wiegt es denn tatsächlich bei Eurer Rahmengröße ?


----------



## airri.de (15. April 2017)

Heute ist mein erstes Radon bei mir als Rahmenkit angekommen. Gleich die Restekiste geplündert und aufgebaut. Also im Skeen passen sogar locker die 2.6er Nobby Nic Reifen. Vorn habe ich eine 120mm DT Swiss Gabel eingebaut. Soll so eher ein Trailbike als ein Marathon Bike sein.


----------



## dark-berlin (18. April 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Skeen 120 27,5 9.0 aus 2016 ?
> 
> Was wiegt es denn tatsächlich bei Eurer Rahmengröße ?


Hab meins seit letzter Woche. In 18'' mit XT pd-m785 Klicks und Minoura Flaschehlater (36g) wiegt es 13 kg (laut meiner Personenwaage und Differenzmessung)
Mal sehen was sich da noch machen lässt. Die Reifen könnte man mal überdenken, die originalen Nobby Nic Performance sind doch recht schwer. Sonst fällt mir erst mal nicht so viel ein, wo man noch deutlich abspecken könnte ohne all zu viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## filiale (18. April 2017)

hhhmmm, das Skeen aus 2016 soll 12,3kg wiegen. Dann kommen die Pedale von 400gr dazu, dann 1 Rahmennummer größer = grob 13kg (bisschen Ungenauigkeit wegen der Waage ist normal). Paßt also ganz gut. Danke schön.


----------



## richardgecko (20. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin neu hier und bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully. Das Skeen 120 27,5 Zoll 9.0 (2016 Modell) finde ich sehr interessant. Ich bin 180 cm groß und habe eine SL von 83 cm. Da müsste doch 18 Zoll passen?


----------



## dark-berlin (21. April 2017)

richardgecko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich bin neu hier und bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully. Das Skeen 120 27,5 Zoll 9.0 (2016 Modell) finde ich sehr interessant. Ich bin 180 cm groß und habe eine SL von 83 cm. Da müsste doch 18 Zoll passen?


Das sollte passen... bin selber 180 cm mit ner SL von 82 cm und hab genau die 18 Zoll Version seit 1,5 Wochen. Bis jetzt hat es aber nur innerstädtisches Gelände gesehen (so gut wie alle Treppen die irgendwie auf dem Weg lagen).


----------



## filiale (21. April 2017)

richardgecko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich bin neu hier und bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully. Das Skeen 120 27,5 Zoll 9.0 (2016 Modell) finde ich sehr interessant. Ich bin 180 cm groß und habe eine SL von 83 cm. Da müsste doch 18 Zoll passen?



ja 18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_1982 (21. April 2017)

bist du dir bei de SL sicher?
kommt mir schlecht gemessen vor.


----------



## richardgecko (21. April 2017)

Danke euch. Die SL stimmt schon, ich hab halt so kurze Haxen! Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Skeen und dem Slide 130 9.0 (29). Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren im Schwarzwald, wobei es abwärts schon oft ruppiger zur Sache geht.  Up- und Downhill sind mir gleich wichtig. Bis jetzt fahre ich ein mittlerweile leicht altersschwaches 26 Zoll Alu Fully mit je 140 mm Federweg (Fox), 3x9 XT Schaltung. Den Komfort möchte ich eigentlich nicht missen...


----------



## martin_1982 (21. April 2017)

ok, dann sollte der 18" Rahmen gut passen.
das  Skeen 120 9.0 ist derzeit für mich  ein Hammerschnäppchen.


----------



## Deleted 25687 (22. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe seit Ende Januar ein Skeen 120 10.0 aus 2016. Erstinspektion wurde Ende Februar durchgeführt.
Nun habe ich seit paar Tagen ein "klappern" am Hinterrad. Konnte es nun auch identifizieren, woher es genau kommt. Und zwar ist das Ritzelpaket locker. Ich kann es hoch und runter bewegen. Schalten funktioniert normal.
Hatte schon jemand dieses Problem?

Video könnt ihr hier sehen: 
http://mtbn.ws/v110z


----------



## filiale (22. April 2017)

Ich sehe da zwar kein wackeln, aber vermutlich spürt man das eher als dass man es sieht. Wie auch immer, warum ziehst Du die Kassette nicht einfach wieder fest ? Dafür gibt es von diversen Anbietern einen Adapter für 5-6Euro, den braucht man früher oder später zum Wechseln der Kassette sowieso.


----------



## wayne89 (5. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich fahre ein *Skeen 9.0 aus 2014* in anthrazit/schwarz (siehe Bild). Aufgrund üblicher Benutzung sind im Laufe der Zeit ein paar Gebrauchsspuren am Lack erkennbar (bswp. Scheuerspuren von den Zügen, Steinschläge, etc.). Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben woher ich die Originalfarbe bzw. die RAL- Farbnummer bekomme. Ich würde gerne besagte Stellen selbst punktuell nachlackieren oder zumindest "überstreichen". Ich selbst habe damit keine Erfahrung. Das Ergebnis muss nicht 1000% sein, man sollte die Ausbesserungen nur nicht gleich auf den Erstenblick erkennen können.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Grüße
Simon


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. September 2017)

wayne89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre ein *Skeen 9.0 aus 2014* in anthrazit/schwarz (siehe Bild). Aufgrund üblicher Benutzung sind im Laufe der Zeit ein paar Gebrauchsspuren am Lack erkennbar (bswp. Scheuerspuren von den Zügen, Steinschläge, etc.). Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben woher ich die Originalfarbe bzw. die RAL- Farbnummer bekomme. Ich würde gerne besagte Stellen selbst punktuell nachlackieren oder zumindest "überstreichen". Ich selbst habe damit keine Erfahrung. Das Ergebnis muss nicht 1000% sein, man sollte die Ausbesserungen nur nicht gleich auf den Erstenblick erkennen können.
> Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
> ...




Hi,

leider können wir keine Lackstifte anbieten. Die Rahmen werden bereits bei der Produktion nach dem (hier unüblichen) YS-Farbschema produziert/lackiert - eine Umrechnung nach RAL oder Pantone ist hier nicht möglich. Die besten Ergebnisse erhält man bei einer individuellen Anmischung beim örtlichen Lackierer.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## wayne89 (5. September 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Kiies (25. September 2017)

Hi, 
könnt ihr mir bitte eine Empfehlung bezüglich der Rahmengröße für das Skeen geben? Meine Körpergröße ist 190cm, Schrittlänge 93cm. Irgendwie tendiere ich zu 20" (warum auch immer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (25. September 2017)

Kiies schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnt ihr mir bitte eine Empfehlung bezüglich der Rahmengröße für das Skeen geben? Meine Körpergröße ist 190cm, Schrittlänge 93cm. Irgendwie tendiere ich zu 20" (warum auch immer).



Ich fahre beim 2016er skeen 100 9.0 (29er) 20" und bin ca. 184cm groß (Schrittlänge sind glaube ich so 82-84). Von daher würde ich an deiner Stelle eher zu 22" raten. Frage doch mal Andy hier im Forum von @Radon-Bikes was er meint


----------



## der_raubfisch (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Skeen 120 27,5" 10.0 Modelljahr 2016 und habe nach fast jeder Tour Nackenschmerzen. Ich bin 1,93m groß, habe daher das 22" gewählt. Soweit bin ich zufrieden, bis auf die Nackenschmerzen.

Meint ihr, ein kürzerer Vorbau oder ein etwas steilerer würden Abhilfe schaffen? 

Getauscht habe ich schon die Griffe und den Sattel (jetzt: Ergon und SQLab 611 Active Ergowave).

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## der_raubfisch (19. Oktober 2017)

Egal, andere Frage:

welchen Steuersatzstandard hat das Skeen? ZS 44 oben und unten?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## der_raubfisch (20. Oktober 2017)

Für alle, die vor der gleichen Frage stehen, es ist oben ein ZS44, unten IS52 verbaut.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Oetsch (1. November 2017)

Hi Zusammen,
hoffe Ihr könnt mir noch bzgl. meinem Schätzchen einen Tip geben. Ich fahre ein Skeen 6.0 aus 2010 und bin noch immer sehr zufrieden damit. Fahre auch Rennrad und deswegen muß es nicht so oft ran 
Jedenfalls war ich gestern wieder auf Tour und nun muß ich mich leider doch an einen Testbericht erinnern, den ich ca. 2011/2012 gelesen habe. Ich habe nun auch Probleme mit der Sattelstütze und bekomme diese nicht ordentlich fest. Den Schnellspanner knalle ich schon an, das mir fast die Finger abbrechen, aber dennoch rutscht der Sattel auf ca. 10km eine ganze Markierungsstufe runter. Das nervt schon gewaltig und was kann ich tun?

Der Herr aus dem Test, hat damals bei Radon eine Lösung erzielt im Rahmen der Garantie, aber da brauch nicht dran zu denken nach 7 Jahren  dennoch würde ich das Rad gerne noch etwas mit Freude fahren...

Danke und Grüße


----------



## LuttiX (5. November 2017)

Oetsch schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> hoffe Ihr könnt mir noch bzgl. meinem Schätzchen einen Tip geben. Ich fahre ein Skeen 6.0 aus 2010 und bin noch immer sehr zufrieden damit. Fahre auch Rennrad und deswegen muß es nicht so oft ran
> Jedenfalls war ich gestern wieder auf Tour und nun muß ich mich leider doch an einen Testbericht erinnern, den ich ca. 2011/2012 gelesen habe. Ich habe nun auch Probleme mit der Sattelstütze und bekomme diese nicht ordentlich fest. Den Schnellspanner knalle ich schon an, das mir fast die Finger abbrechen, aber dennoch rutscht der Sattel auf ca. 10km eine ganze Markierungsstufe runter. Das nervt schon gewaltig und was kann ich tun?
> 
> ...



-> Sattelstütze/Sitzrohr absolut fettfrei? 
-> Montagepaste verwendet
-> Alternative Klemme ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetsch (5. November 2017)

LuttiX schrieb:


> -> Sattelstütze/Sitzrohr absolut fettfrei?
> -> Montagepaste verwendet
> -> Alternative Klemme ausprobiert?


Hi und thx für deinen Tip.
Entfettet habe ich die Stütze jetzt nicht, aber es ist auch nichts wirklich sichtbar.
Ist also ein Ansatz.
Montagepaste?  Ist das ok, wenn man mal den Sattel für nen Trail absenken muß?

Kannst du eine Klemme empfehlen? Würde da jetzt auf Fotobasis was auswählen.


----------



## grouchobrother (7. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

in Tests der bike und der Mountainbike wird die etwas geringere Steifigkeit und das indirekte Lenkverhalten des Skeens Trail 10 gegenüber anderen kritisiert. Wie kann man das optimieren? Kann man das bike steifer machen und direkter lenken lassen?

GG


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Dezember 2017)

grouchobrother schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in Tests der bike und der Mountainbike wird die etwas geringere Steifigkeit und das indirekte Lenkverhalten des Skeens Trail 10 gegenüber anderen kritisiert. Wie kann man das optimieren? Kann man das bike steifer machen und direkter lenken lassen?
> 
> GG



Wir würden hier empfehlen, einfach auf dem Trail die Sau raus zu lassen  Man kann viel über Werte (aus Labor Messreihen) philosophieren, in unserem Team jedenfalls hat bis dato noch keiner eine "zu geringe Steifigkeit" im Steuerrohr-Bereich feststellen können.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## grouchobrother (7. Dezember 2017)

Hi Andi,

danke! ;-)

Die Steifigkeit bezieht sich wohl auf den Rahmen selbst!? Oder versteh ich was falsch?

GG


----------



## skeeny_radoff (8. Januar 2018)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> kennt jemand die Lagernummern für ein 2015 Radon Skeen 9.0?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-29-9.0-238366





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 4x 6000 2RS,  4x 688 2RS,  2x 698 2RS
> 
> Wird es bald auch als Upgrade Kit mit Keramiklagern geben.



Hallo Georg, hast du mittlerweile die Lager gewechselt? Die Info, die dir Andi von Radon gegeben hat, ist nämlich falsch. Naja, nicht komplett falsch, es sind 4x 6000-2RS,  2x 6800-2RS, 4x 688-2RS verbaut. Habe das gleiche Skeen 100 29" wie du.

Zwei Fragen an Andi habe ich auch:

1) was bringen denn Keramiklager im Hinterbau? Nach meiner Erfahrung ist dort Rost der Feind Nr. 1. Bei diesen Keramiklagern sind doch nur die Kugeln keramikbeschichtet. Rosten tun die genauso wie die einfachen auch. Wahrscheinlich wären die besser gedichteten Lager (falls es sowas überhaupt gibt) oder NiRo Lager als Upgrade eine bessere Wahl. Oder erst einmal ordentlich wasserbeständiges Fett drin ab Werk. In den Standardkugellagern ist wegen des Leichtlaufs kaum Fett drin.

2) ich habe in meinem Skeen 100 alle Lager bis auf die 4x 688 im Horstlink ersetzt. Alle waren sehr verrostet, die im Horstlink sind noch gut. Ist im Horstlink ein Steg zwischen den beiden Lagern? Braucht man überhaupt einen Innenabzieher dafür, oder lassen sich die beiden zusammen seitlich auspressen? Ich frage so doof, nachdem ich mit meinem Innenabzieher paarmal abgerutscht bin und das Lager nicht greifen konnte, habe ich gesehen, dass zwischen den Lagern gar kein Platz ist und die Krallen des Abziehers nicht richtig in den Spalt greifen können, weil kein Spalt vorhanden ist. Die Breite des Horstlinks beträgt 10mm, die beiden 688er zusammen sind 10mm breit. Also ist das einfach eine Bohrung, in der zwei Lager bündig eigepresst sind und in der Mitte ist kein Steg, oder sonstiges?

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## skeeny_radoff (8. Januar 2018)

Also, die Frage 2) habe ich mir selbst beantwortet, es ist tatsächlich nur eine glatte Bohrung, gar kein Innenabzieher notwendig.

Die Frage 1) ist noch aktuell: bringen diese Keramik-Kugellager mit der blauen Dichtung tatsächlich Vorteile im MTB-Hinterbau, oder sollte man es eher mit NiRo versuchen?

Nun habe ich alle Lager an meinem Skeen 9.0 100 29" erneuert. Lustigerweise hat sich bei mir zuerst das Tretlager verabschiedet, im Sommer 2017 war der Steuersatz fällig und jetzt im Winter habe ich auch alle Lager im Hinterbau erneuert. Vielleicht, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, stelle ich mein Skeen hier richtig mit Fotos vor und schreibe kurz zusammen, was ich schon daran gemacht habe. Bis dann.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (9. Januar 2018)

Also, nochmal hallo miteinander,

das ist mein Radon Skeen 29" 100mm 9.0:





Gekauft Ende 2015, Produktseite bei Bike-Discount: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-29-9.0-238366

Was ich daran gleich geändert habe:
- Bremsscheiben: SM-RT76L2 203mm vorne / SM-RT76M2 180mm hinten
- Bremssattel-Adapter: SM-MA-F203P/PA vorne / den vorhandenen SM-MA-F180P/P2 von vorne nach hinten umgebaut
- Bremsbeläge: J02A (organische mit Kühlrippen)
- Bremsschläuche / Mäntel von den Bowdenzügen gekürzt (sie waren unerträglich lang!)
- Billige Endkappen durch gedichtete von Shimano SP-40 ersetzt
- Lenker: um 20mm auf jeder Seite gekürzt
- Lenkergriffe: Ergon GS1
- Schalthebel: SL-M780 durch die Version ohne I-Spec B ersetzt
- Pedale: auf dem Foto noch Wellgo WAM-D10, mittlerweile Shimano PD-T8000 weil leichter und kompakter
- Sattel: Ghost "Stock-Sattel" von einem Kumpel (in der Zwischenzeit einige durchprobiert, komme aber immer wieder zu diesem optisch sehr billigen aber doch sehr bequemen Ghost-Sattel zurück)
- Sattelklemme: durch eine blau eloxiere ohne einen Schnellspanner ersetzt
- Kurbelschraube: durch eine blau eloxierte Aluschraube ersetzt (reine Spielerei)
- Flaschenhalter: SKS Slidecage
- Kettenstrebenschutz: Radon Neopren
- Fahrradcomputer: Sigma BC 16.12
- Licht: Busch + Müller IXON IQ Premium LED / IX-Back senso
- Klingel: Cateye PB-800

Was ich mittlerweile verschlissen/erneuert habe:
- das Tretlager hat schon nach ca. 600km angefangen zu knacken und wurde durch XTR SM-BB94-41A ersetzt
- Der Bowdenzug zum Dämpfer-RL ist durch die Materialermüdung an der Klemmschraube gerissen und musste erneuert werden
- Bremsbeläge erneuert, wieder J02A genommen, bin sehr zufrieden damit
- Bremsen entlüftet, bzw das Öl gewechselt.
- die Gabel gewartet (Fox-Kit 803-00-944, Dichtungen 036-01-018, 036-01-053, Fluid 13-025-03-002-A, 20WT GOLD 13-025-03-010)
- den Dämpfer gewartet (Fox-Kit 13-803-00-142)
- die Luftkammer im Dämpfer verkleinert (Spacer 0,4"³ raus, 0,6"³ rein)
- die Dämpfer-Bushings erneuert (4x 213-01-263)
- die erste Kette habe ich verschlissen und durch eine CN-HG95 ersetzt
- der Steuersatz hat angefangen zu quietschen und wurde durch Ritchey (oben 41x30.15 45x45°; unten 51,9x40 45x45°) ersetzt.
- die Reifen Schwalbe Rocket Ron habe ich runter gerubbelt und durch Conti Race King RaceSport 29“ x 2.20 ersetzt. Die Rocket Rons waren auch sehr pannenanfällig, alleine in der letzten Saison viermal einen platten gehabt. 
- alle Lager im Hinterbau erneuert (4x 6000-2RS, 2x 6800-2RS, 4x 688-2RS) sie waren verrostet
- probiere zur Zeit einen kürzeren Vorbau (Race Face Turbine 70mm) aus. Naja, was heißt ausprobieren, das MTB steht jetzt mit einem blauen Trainigslick auf der Rolle, das Ausprobieren geht erst im Frühjahr richtig los.

Alles in allem liebe ich dieses MTB. Habe schon ab und zu mal in Richtung Slide Carbon 140 geschielt, die Liebe zu meinem Skeen hält aber noch an.  

Was mir nach dem Kauf negativ aufgefallen ist, bzw. nicht gefallen hat:
- alle Leitungen waren ziemlich lieblos verlegt, viel zu lang, die Enden von den Mänteln nicht sauber und nicht gerade abgeschnitten, billige Endkappen verwendet
- Habe weder in den Steuersatz-Lagerschalen, noch auf der Sattelstütze Montagepaste gesehen, alles wurde trocken montiert
- Manche Sachen sind ungewöhnlich montiert gewesen, z.B. Federgabel-RL-Kabel von hinten an die Gabel geführt, bzw. RL-Hebel an einer merkwürdigen Selle am Lenker. Es kommen schon mal lose Schrauben vor, gerade bei einem Bremssattel ist das ärgerlich.

Aber der Support von H&S Bike-Discount ist doch sehr kulant, auch wenn die Kommunikation etwas träge ist. Ich würde auf jeden Fall wieder Radon kaufen.


----------



## fobee (9. Januar 2018)

Cooler Bericht und schönes Bike. Ich fahre das Skeen 120 8.0 aus 2016 und bin auch immer noch zufrieden. Die Bremsleitungen waren bei mir auch gefühlt ungekürzt verbaut, bei den Zügen musste ich nix ändern. Ich stecke gerade auch noch in ‘nem kleinen Umbau und warte noch auf meine neuen Felgen. Danach werde ich meins hier auch mal vorstellen.


----------



## fobee (9. Januar 2018)

Hat schonmal jemand das 120er Skeen Modelljahr 2016 auf 130mm Federweg vorne umgebaut? Im folgenden Link wird das im Titel ja sogar beschrieben.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-120-27,5-8.0-463817

Ist der Rahmen dafür vorgesehen/ freigegeben? Das wäre mit der Gabel ja problemlos und ohne viel finanziellen Aufwand machbar. Wie wirkt sich das auf die Geometrie aus, wenn man es nur vorne umbaut? Das würde ja den aktuellen Skeen Trails entsprechen. Ist das vielleicht sogar noch der gleiche Rahmen?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (9. Januar 2018)

fobee schrieb:


> Im folgenden Link wird das im Titel ja sogar beschrieben.


Im Titel ist doch nichts beschrieben, das Bike fällt halt in die entsprechende Kategorie: 120 bis 130 mm Federweg, ab 140 mm fängt AM an, oder?



fobee schrieb:


> Wie wirkt sich das auf die Geometrie aus, wenn man es nur vorne umbaut?


Bockst das Bike vorne um 10mm hoch. Ich bin in solchen Sachen zugegebenermaßen kein Spezialist, aber ich denke, 10mm fallen gar nicht ins Gewicht, bzw. (wenn man unbedingt muss) man kann sie kompensieren, indem man einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau weg macht?

Die interessante Frage ist, ist denn in der Gabel ein Travel Spacer drin, den man herausnehmen, oder um 10mm verkürzen kann? Wenn ja, dann ist das relativ schnell ausprobiert. Eine neue Gabel würde ich persönlich wegen +10mm Federweg nicht kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fobee (10. Januar 2018)

Okay, wenn die „120-130mm“ auf die Kategorie „Marathon“ bezogen ist, macht das auch Sinn. 

@Radon-Bikes Dennoch stellt sich die Frage ob ein Federweg von 130mm vorn (analog aktuellem Skeen Trail) möglich/ freigegeben ist mit dem 2016er Skeen 27,5 Rahmen?

Neue Gabel benötigt man nicht, nur der AirShaft müsste gewechselt werden. Den würde ich mir jetzt auch nicht nur zum Ausprobieren kaufen, ist aber vergleichsweise günstig.

https://www.foxracingshox.de/2526/2...assy-32-26in-27.5-130mm-float-na-2-1.110-bore


----------



## skeeny_radoff (10. Januar 2018)

fobee schrieb:


> AirShaft müsste gewechselt werden



Bist du dir da sicher? Hast du das schon mit Fox geklärt? Alleine deswegen, dass du ein anderes Shaft-Assembly einbaust, werden z.B. deine Standrohre nicht automatisch länger! Hast du dein jetziges Assembly schon mal in der Hand gehalten? Was ist da alles dran? Wie gesagt, wenn du Glück hast, ist da ein 10mm Travel Spacer installiert, den du rausnehmen kannst, oder ein 20mm Spacer, den du durch 10mm ersetzen kannst. Wenn du es nicht weißt, kontaktiere Fox, die werden es dir anhand der s/n oder 4-digit-code sagen können. Wenn das alles von der Fox-Seite möglich ist, kannst du es dann mit dem Skeen-Rahmen bei Radon klären. Aber ganz ehrlich, was soll denn da wegen +10mm passieren?


----------



## filiale (10. Januar 2018)

Keramiklager sind ein neuer Hype, aber nicht notwendig, wenn man normale Lager vor dem Einbau komplett mit Fett befüllt sodass Feuchtigkeit und Dreck erst gar nicht eindringen kann.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (10. Januar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Keramiklager sind ein neuer Hype



Ja, und vor allem die Bezeichnung ist irreführend, gell? Ich habe mich mit dem Thema ein wenig auseinandergesetzt. Es gibt echte Keramiklager, die sind komplett weiß wie Porzellan und genauso spröde wie Porzellan, haben aber eine super geringe Reibung und deswegen einen super Leichtlauf, und das auch trocken, ohne Schmierung wohlbemerkt. Das braucht man alles im Hinterbau nicht. Bei den Keramiklagern, die in diesem Thema (Radon Upgrade-Kit für Skeen) angesprochen wurden, sind nur die Kugeln keramikbeschichtet und die RS-Dichtungen sind blau statt schwarz. Im MTB-Hinterbau muss man sie genauso intensiv fetten, wie die normalen Lager und dabei gehen schon mal alle Vorteile dieser Keramikbeschichtung flöten. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (10. Januar 2018)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> - probiere zur Zeit einen kürzeren Vorbau (Race Face Turbine 70mm) aus. Naja, was heißt ausprobieren, das MTB steht jetzt mit einem blauen Trainigslick auf der Rolle, das Ausprobieren geht erst im Frühjahr richtig los.


Mein Skeen im "Winterschlaf-Modus"  Die Kabel sind jetzt durch den kurzeren Vorbau wieder zu lang, ich weiß...


----------



## fobee (27. Januar 2018)

So, wie versprochen, möchte ich jetzt nach letztem erfolgtem Umbau auch mal mein Skeen hier vorstellen. Es handelt sich um ein Skeen 120 8.0 aus 2016 und hat folgende Änderungen bisher erfahren:


Tubeless Umbau (-238g)

Umbau auf 1x11 mit Garbaruk oval 34er KB vorn und Garbaruk 11-50 Kassette hinten (-464g)

Specialized Contour XC Grips Griffe
Shimano SLX IceTech Bremsscheiben 180mm (+47g)
KCNC Fly Ride 50mm Vorbau (-64g)
Magura MT Trail Sport Bremsen (-79g)
DT Swiss XMC1200 Carbon Laufradsatz mit 24mm Innenweite (-547g)
Fat Albert Front 27.5x2.35 Addix Soft & Nobby Nic 27.5 2.25 Addix SpeedGrip, beide EVO SnakSkin (+90g)
Das ergibt ein fahrfertiges Gesamtgewicht inkl. Flaschenhalter und Pedale in Rahmengröße 20“ von 12,4kg. So und nun ein paar Bilder:













Was ist noch geplant? Am liebsten hätte ich noch die Race Face Next Carbon Kurbelgarnitur und auf alle Fälle kommt noch eine Bikeyoke Revive 125 oder 160mm. Wenn @NEWMEN-Team denn soweit sind mit ihren coloured Carbon Lenkern, könnte ich mir auch so einen noch vorstellen.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (27. Januar 2018)

@fobee: sehr schönes Bike, Reschpekt! Will deine Arbeit auf gar keinen Fall schlecht reden, aber macht es denn Sinn, an einen Alurahmen so viele Carbonteile dranzubauen? Am Ende bleibt's doch ein MTB mit einem Alurahmen.

Wegen TL und so... als mein erster Satz Reifen (ab Werk Schwalbe Rocket Ron LS 29 x 2.25) dem Ende nahe war, habe ich einen leider komplett erfolglosen Versuch unternommen, mein Skeen auf TL umzustellen. Die Laufräder DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline One 29 waren ab Werk TL-ready und abgedichtet, also wollte ich es versuchen, nachdem ich ein paar Artikel gelesen habe, in denen TL so hochgehyped wird. Also habe ich mir zwei nagelneue Rocket Ron TL easy 29 x 2.25 (das war im Nachhinein der Fehler, aber ich konnte es ja vorher nicht wissen), Doc Blue, TL-Ventile, Easy FIT zum Einseifen der Wulst gekauft. Ich habe die Reifen nicht aufgepumpt bekommen, weder mit meiner SKS-Standpumpe, noch mit einer besseren Standpumpe von Topeak (15 bar auf dem Manometer), noch mit einem Druckluft-Kompressor und dieser hat wirklich 10 bar im Druckbehälter gehabt. Habe alles versucht, die Flanken in die Mitte der Felge zu schieben, oder auf die Seiten, oder sogar eine Seite einrasten zu lassen und es mit der zweiten Seite alleine versucht. Es war alles vergebens. Die Luft ist durch den Spalt zwischen der Wulst und der Felge entwichen, die "Seifenlauge" von Schwalbe hat da nichts ausrichten können. Der Reifen konnte sich gar nicht erst mit der Luft füllen, um in das Felgenschloss einzurasten.

Im Nachhinein bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass ausgerechnet Schwalbe Rocket Ron TL easy zu weit sind und zu leicht über das Felgenhorn drüber gehen. Deswegen war der Spalt zu der Felge so groß. Was beim Betrieb mit einem Schlauch ein Segen ist und was ich an meinen nicht-TL Rocket Rons so geschätzt habe, dass die Reifen so leicht drauf und runter gehen, sogar nur mit zwei Daumen und ganz ohne Montagehebel, ist mir beim Versuch auf TL umzurüsten zum Verhängnis geworden. DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline One 29 sind offensichtlich mit Rocket Ron TL easy 29 x 2.25 inkompatibel. Als ich später auf Conti Race King RaceSport 29 x 2.20 umgestiegen bin, ist mir aufgefallen, dass diese Reifen enger sind, mit viel mehr Widerstand auf die Felge drauf gehen und vor dem Aufpumpen strammer drauf sitzen. Eventuell hätte der Umstieg auf TL mit Conti geklappt. Aber nun ist das für ein Weilchen egal, ich bleibe erst einmal bei der Schlauchvariante, bis ich die Contis verschlissen habe.


----------



## fobee (27. Januar 2018)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> @fobee: sehr schönes Bike, Reschpekt! Will deine Arbeit auf gar keinen Fall schlecht reden, aber macht es denn Sinn, an einen Alurahmen so viele Carbonteile dranzubauen? Am Ende bleibt's doch ein MTB mit einem Alurahmen.



Ja, es bleibt ein Alurahmen, aber auch den könnte man ja irgendwann ersetzen, wenn man es wollte. 
Nein, im Ernst, momentan ist ja lediglich der Laufradsatz aus Carbon und dieser ist auch nur ans Bike gekommen, weil ich ihn unschlagbar günstig bekommen habe. Der Gewichtsvorteil ist jedoch enorm. Die Kurbel und der Lenker wären auch nur weitere Einsparmöglichkeiten von noch etwas Gewicht. Potenzial von weiteren ca. 300g. Ob es mir das Wert ist?  Wird sich zeigen. Es ist ein Hobby und für mich gehört auch das Schrauben dazu.  Momentan steht erstmal Projekt „MTB fürs Töchterchen“ an, bei dem ich wieder recherchieren und basteln kann. 

Das mit den tubeless Umrüstungen ist wirklich ganz unterschiedlich. Meine Erfahrungen:


Nobby Nic Perf. auf der DT Swiss M1900 -> ging sowas von problemlos mit normaler Standpumpe
Michelin Wild Racer auf einer Mavic Felge (die war jedoch nicht tubeless ready) -> no Way, der Reifen rutschte selbst nach Aufpumpen mit Schlauch und wieder Luft entfernen zurück ins Felgenbett (Mitte)...
FatAlbert Evo auf der DT Swiss XMC1200 -> ebenso problemlos wie oben
NobbyNic Evo auf DT Swiss XMC1200 -> erst nachdem ich händisch versucht habe den Reifen auf die Seiten zu drücken und er ein wenig Halt gefunden hatte, ging auch der mit normaler Standpumpe
Seifenlauge oder ähnliche Montagepaste habe ich bei keinem Mal verwendet.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (28. Januar 2018)

Denke auch, dass man das pauschal nie so sagen kann. Habe auf den XR1501 mit recht wenig Aufwand ´nen RoRo montiert bekommen. War ja sogar die LS-Variante ab Werk montiert, die eigentlich nur Semi-geeignet sein sollen. Da zeigten sich zwar etliche Löcher in den dünnen Flanken, aber die Milch hat die recht flott dicht bekommen und inzwischen fahre ich da 2 Jahre ohne Panne (ca. 4000 km) und auch ohne Milch nach zu füllen. Bin neugierig, wieviel überhaupt noch drin ist, aber der ist so schön dicht, da will ich den nicht abnehmen.

Montage übrigens mit 0815 Standpumpe von Extreme. Hatte aber den Reifen vorher einmal mit Schlauch montiert und sich bei 4 Bar setzen lassen. Danach eben nur auf einer Seite den Reifen wieder von der Felge gedrückt. Das kann schon eine Menge helfen. HR hab ich dann allerdings erstmal gelassen, weil das dann mit der Standpumpe nix gegeben hat.

An meinem neuen Jealous jetzt nach erfolglosem Versuch die ab Werk montierten x-King RS auf Tubeless umzurüsten (X1700 LR) (die waren echt nicht dicht zu bekommen, auch mit Auswaschen, Alkohol-Vorbehandlung etc.) auch wieder ´nen RoRo LS genommen und nach einigem Schütteln und lagern zuhause war der auch nach der ersten Ausfahrt dicht. Ließ sich auch recht einfach mit dem Schwalbe Booster montieren. Nur kurz die Flanken mit bissl Spüliwasser eingestrichen und der flutschte easy drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (28. Januar 2018)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> und inzwischen fahre ich da 2 Jahre ohne Panne (ca. 4000 km) und auch ohne Milch nach zu füllen.



Und davor? Hast du diese RoRos auch noch mit einem Schlauch drauf gehabt?

Meine ersten RoRos ab Werk waren nach ca 6tkm komplett fertig. Habe letzten Sommer dann auf Conti umgerüstet, diese haben mittlerweile auch 1,8tkm drauf, sehen aber noch wie neu aus und bis jetzt noch keine Panne. Mit den RoRos hatte ich alleine in der letzten Saison viermal einen Platten.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (28. Januar 2018)

Ja, beide RoRos zuerst mit Schlauch ab Werk. Vorne dann nach ein paar Wochen umgerüstet und hinten habe ich dann mit Schlauch runter gefahren. Vorne der verschleißt ja recht wenig und hinten hat eben knapp 4 tkm gehalten.Fand ich schon gut, zumal ich mit einem sehr unrunden Tritt (links amputiert und rechts muss dann umso kräftiger Druck machen) hinten etwas mehr beanspruche.​ Aber auch wenig Pannen damit, glaube nur 1 oder 2 in den 2 Jahren.
Werde am Jealous jetzt auch vorne noch in Angriff nehmen, nachdem hinten funktioniert hat. Mal sehen, wie lange die dann sorgenfrei laufen.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (22. April 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

mein Skeen habe ich hier vor einiger Zeit vorgestellt:



skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> das ist mein Radon Skeen 29" 100mm 9.0



Ich wollte die Experten hier fragen, was man gegen das Knarzen tun kann, bzw. ob man überhaupt was tun kann? Bei mir ist es so, wenn das Fully dreckig/staubig ist, dann knarzt es stark unter Belastung bergauf im Wiegetritt. Es muss alles zutreffen: Dreck, oder auch ordentlich Staub und treten im Stehen unter Belastung. Wenn man den Hinterbau ohne zu treten wippen lässt, oder nur tritt, aber nicht wippt, dann ist kein Geräusch wahrzunehmen. Was kann das sein? Alle Lager habe ich über die Jahre getauscht, aber das Geräusch kommt immer wieder. Kann mir jemand eventuell einen Tipp geben? Danke im Voraus!

Gruß


----------



## FlavorFlow (6. Mai 2018)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> Ich wollte die Experten hier fragen, was man gegen das Knarzen tun kann, bzw. ob man überhaupt was tun kann? Bei mir ist es so, wenn das Fully dreckig/staubig ist, dann knarzt es stark unter Belastung bergauf im Wiegetritt. Es muss alles zutreffen: Dreck, oder auch ordentlich Staub und treten im Stehen unter Belastung.
> Gruß



Das Problem habe ich auch bei meinem Skeen 29 9.0... War das Knacken bei dir zwischenzeitlich nach dem Lagerwechsel weg?

Angefangen hat es bei mir auch beim Treten im Wiegetritt und nur wenn das Bike dreckig war. Dann kam es irgendwann auch wenn ich im Sitzen kräftig trete. Inzwischen knackt nicht nur beim Treten, sondern auch, wenn ich mit dem Hinterrad bremse. Und inzwischen auch, wenn alles sauber ist.

Gerade bin ich damit fertig geworden, alle Lager im Hinterbau zu checken, getauscht habe ich aber noch nichts. Habe (fast) alles auseinander genommen, sauber gemacht, die nicht mehr so gut laufenden Lager auf gemacht, mit Bremsenreiniger ausgespült und neu gefettet. Dann alles wieder zusammengebaut und es knackt genau so wie davor.  Spiel hat der Hinterbau nicht und ist leichtgängig.

Die beiden hinteren Schrauben an der Wippe hab ich leider nicht raus bekommen, die Lager laufen aber sehr leichtgängig. Hat jemand (unabhängig vom Knacken) einen Tipp, wie man die raus bekommt? Habe Angst, die Wippe zu sehr auseinander zu biegen, nicht dass die bricht...
  

Nun vermute ich, dass es ggf. das Laufrad sein könnte (DT Swiss XR1501). Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit, ob es das vielleicht ist?


----------



## SkeenRider (6. Mai 2018)

Wie wäre es mit Fahrrad sauber machen?? Auf den Bildern ist das nicht wirklich sauber. Bevor man am Fahrrad schraubt und vor allem an den Lagern arbeitet sollte man das so und so sauber machen. Wenn du so in dem Zustand an den Lagern arbeitest wundert mich nix.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (6. Mai 2018)

FlavorFlow: SkeenRider hat Recht, bei solchen Arbeiten muss das Bike picobello sauber sein! Die beiden Schrauben, die die Wippe mit den Sattelstreben des HB verbinden scheinen bei dir irgendwie verkantet zu sein? Statt nach außen rauszugehen, bleibt der Schraubenkopf irgendwie hängen und das Gewinde drückt die Streben nach innen. Drücke mal ordentlich die Teile wieder zusammen, damit der Kopf herausspringt.

Zu meinen Geräuschen: die waren bis jetzt jedes Mal weg, nachdem ich diverse Arbeiten am Bike durchgeführt habe. Nach dem Tretlagertausch - weg, nach dem Nachfetten der Lager im Hinterbau - weg, nach dem Lagertausch im Hinterbau - weg. Kamen aber immer wieder zurück. Ich tippe darauf, die Geräusche waren weg, weil ich natürlich vor so einer Schraubaktion das Bike immer gründlich reinige. 

Es gab bei mir bis jetzt nie ein Indiz, dass diese Geräusche vom Hinterrad stammen könnten. Glaube ich nicht daran. Wie es allerdings bei dir ist, weiß ich nicht.  Wenn du sagst, beim Bremsen mit dem Hinterrad kanackt es, hast du schon mal hinten alles ordentlich nachgezogen? Steckachse, Bremssattel, Bremsscheibe? Was kann da sonst noch beim Bremsen knacken?Oder dein Hinterbau hat doch Spiel, es muss ja nicht viel sein, ein paar Zehntel reichen schon, eventuell merkst du das so nicht und beim Bremsen wirken da andere Kräfte und es bewegt sich doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlavorFlow (6. Mai 2018)

Das war schon alles richtig sauber beim Zusammenbau, keine Sorge!

Ja genau, die Schrauben sind irgendwie verkantet und bewegen sich kein Stück. Hab schon vorsichtig versucht am Kopf zu hebeln, da passiert nichts (außer Kratzer...).

Bei mir ging es früher nach dem Putzen auch immer weg und kam dann mit der Verschmutzung wieder. Hab jetzt mal auf jeden Speichennippel einen kleinen Tropfen Öl gemacht, mal schauen ob das was hilft. Ich bezweifle es, unmittelbar war keine Veränderung festzustellen.


----------



## Florian301 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte am Skeen 29 9.0 auch eine Zeit lang ein knacken. Bei mir waren es die Sattelstreben. Nachdem ich die ordentlich festgeknallt habe war das knacken auch wieder weg.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (7. Mai 2018)

Was genau hast du "angeknallt"? Die zwei Aluschrauben oben am Umlenkhebel (die FlavorFlow nicht herausbekommt) und die zwei Schrauben unten am Horstlink? Ich habe die bis jetzt immer mit Loctite 243 und 8 Nm (wie von Radon vorgeschrieben) angezogen. Da sollte alles fest sein. Ich prüfe aber trotzdem mal...


----------



## Florian301 (7. Mai 2018)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> Was genau hast du "angeknallt"? Die zwei Aluschrauben oben am Umlenkhebel (die FlavorFlow nicht herausbekommt) und die zwei Schrauben unten am Horstlink? Ich habe die bis jetzt immer mit Loctite 243 und 8 Nm (wie von Radon vorgeschrieben) angezogen. Da sollte alles fest sein. Ich prüfe aber trotzdem mal...



Die Sattelstreben habe ich ordentlich festgeknallt weil dir bei mit geknarzt hab3n


----------



## skeeny_radoff (7. Mai 2018)

Aha... Captain Obvious


----------



## skeeny_radoff (8. Mai 2018)

Also, wie gesagt, mit "Sattelstreben anknallen" ist bei mir nichts. Am Umlenkhebel bewegt sich nichts (Drehmoment + Loctite), am Horstlink kann man natürlich mit viel Gewalt was nachziehen, aber da bin ich doch etwas vorsichtig, die Distanzscheiben sind aus Plastik, sie werden als erstes nachgeben und danach sind entweder die Schrauben ab, oder der Horstlink ist verbogen.


----------



## Vollsortimenter (8. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich habe ein 2014er Skeen 9.0, letztes Jahr günstig gebraucht gekauft. War sehr wenig gefahren und entsprechend gut gepflegt. Ich habe es seitdem ca. 3TKM durch die Gegend gearbeitet, da macht sich dann mal Verschleiß bemerkbar. Am Wochenende beim Zerlegen ist mir dann ein Kugellager in Einzelteilen entgegen gefallen. Und zwar das an der linken Sitzstrebe die an der Umlenkwippe befestigt ist. Ein neues Lager einsetzen ist an sich kein Problem, leider hat das Kugellager wohl so lange darin gearbeitet, das Riefen im Alu sind, die zur Umlenkwippe hin den Lagersitz im Durchmesser verkleinern. Ich habe heute mit Hartmetall-Fräsern am Dremel mal versucht diese Riefen wegzuschleifen, vergiss es. Das Zeug ist übelst hart. Ich besorge mir morgen einen Hartmetall-Fräser mit einer hohen Shore-Härte aus dem Dental-Handel und gehe nochmal ran und versuche das Lager wieder auf Maß zu bringen um ein neues Kugellager einzupressen. Hatte jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem? Oder hat jemand schon mal bei Radon einen neuen Hinterbau (Sattelstreben) bestellt?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (9. Mai 2018)

Vollsortimenter, mach doch mal ein Foto. Ich habe dein Posting mehrfach durchgelesen und verstehe das Problem nicht ganz. Wie kann sich der Lagersitz verkleinern? Der besagte Lagersitz ist doch im Umlenkhebel, was hilft es dir dann, neue Sattelstreben zu kaufen?

Die neuen Lager mit Loctite 641 einpressen, wenn der Lagersitz gelitten hat, sowieso. Sollte die Rille tatsächlich so groß sein, dass sie das Einpressen eines neuen Lagers verhindert (was ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen kann), dann den Umlenkhebel lieber ausbauen und in eine CNC-Fräsbude zum Nachbearbeiten bringen. Mit einem Dremel und einer kleinen Fräse versaust du den Lagersitz noch mehr.

Der Umlenkhebel bei einem Skeen 9.0 sollte aus Carbon sein, der von einem 8.0 ist noch ein Aluteil. Die Lagersitze im Carbonteil sind auch aus Alulegierung. Was soll daran so hart sein, dass man da den Grat, oder was da auch immer gebildet hat, nicht wegschleifen kann?

Wenn gar nichts hilft - neue Rahmenteile bei Radon bestellen.

P.S.: oh, du schreibst von einem 2014er Skeen. Es hat ein anderes Umlenksystem, sorry. Aber ein Foto wäre trotzdem hilfreich und die Bemerkungen nach der Härte von Alu und CNC-Fräsbude gelten trotzdem.


----------



## Vollsortimenter (9. Mai 2018)

Ist alles bißchen schwierig zu erklären. Bin leider zZ nicht am Rad, sondern auf Geschäftsreise, kann daher kein Foto machen. Ich hänge mal ein Beispielfoto dran, um das Kugellager zu zeigen, um das es geht. Hab leider auf die Schnelle kein größeres Bild gefunden..

Der Sitz des Kugellager sitzt bei dem Modell in der Sitzstrebe, im Umlenkhebel ist lediglich das Gewinde für die Schraube, mit der die Sitzstrebe befestigt wird. 

Ich konnte es zuerst auch nicht glauben, das da kein neues Kugellager reinpasst, es ist aber so. Das Alu wurde von den Kugeln so komprimiert und zusammengeschoben, das das neue Lager nur zur Hälfte reinpasst. Dieser Grat muß also weg. Hab mir gerade einen Fräser bestellt, mit dem Dentallabore Keramiken bearbeiten, Shorte Härte 3300, laut Aussage des Herstellers sollte es mit 20K Umdrehungen mit dem Dremel zu entfernen sein. Sicherheitshalber bestelle ich mir trotzdem mal eine neue Sitzstrebe beim bike-discount.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (13. Mai 2018)

Also, heute habe ich beobachtet, dass das Geräusch, von dem ich hier (#939) berichtete, auch auftritt wenn ich im Sitzen mit viel Kraft trete und zwar vorwiegend wenn die linke Kurbel diesen Bereich hier passiert:


 
Wenn man auf der rechten Seite tritt, kommt es sehr viel weniger ausgeprägter vor, fast garnicht.

Das Bike ist nicht gerade picobello sauber, aber auch nicht sonderlich schmutzig, nach der letzen Wäsche ca 200 km gemischt Asphalt und Waldwege ohne Schlamm.

Was zum Geier kann das sein? Doch das Tretlager? Ich bin so langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dark-berlin (13. Mai 2018)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> Also, heute habe ich beobachtet, dass das Geräusch, von dem ich hier (#939) berichtete, auch auftritt wenn ich im Sitzen mit viel Kraft trete und zwar vorwiegend wenn die linke Kurbel diesen Bereich hier passiert:
> Anhang anzeigen 728936
> Wenn man auf der rechten Seite tritt, kommt es sehr viel weniger ausgeprägter vor, fast garnicht.
> 
> ...



Bei mir hatte sich am Anfang einer der unteren Lagerbolzen gelöst. Um genau zu sein der auf der Kurbelseite. 
Da ich auf der Tour ein schleifendes Geräusch beim treten hörte, hab ich auch erst an eine Innenlagerschaden gedacht. Beim Putzen dabeim fand ich dann den Bolzen, der an der Kurbel (bzw dem kleine Kettenblatt) schliff. Beim lokalen Service Partner wurde es dann genau durchgesehen. Es war anscheinend keine Schraubensicherung drauf.  

Ich würde am besten mal alle Lager bzw deren Bolzen kontrollieren und mit passenden Drehmoment nachziehen.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (13. Mai 2018)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Ich würde am besten mal alle Lager bzw deren Bolzen kontrollieren und mit passenden Drehmoment nachziehen.



Die Bolzen sind fest, mit Loctite 243 und Drehmoment (12 Nm und sogar ein bisschen mehr) und überprüft.


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2018)

Knarzt es auch im Wiegetritt ? Mal ohne Sattelstütze/Sattel 200m den Berg hochprügeln und prüfen (nur im Wiegetritt fahren reicht nicht aus, Du hast ja keine Reverb, Ausbau geht also flott)


----------



## Oshiki (13. Mai 2018)

Ist die hintere Steckachse fest genug angezogen?

Gesendet von meinem Alpha mit Tapatalk


----------



## skeeny_radoff (13. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Knarzt es auch im Wiegetritt ?....



Ja, im Wiegetritt ist es mir ja überhaupt erst aufgefallen!

Also ist es wichtig, dass zum Testen überhaupt keine Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr steckt? Kann ich mal machen, habe keine Reverb, ich warte dann das nächste Mal ab, wenn's anfängt und teste ohne die Sattelstütze. Der Ausbau ist zwar nicht schwer, habe aber keinen Schnellspanner dran, sondern Tune Schraubwürger und ordentlich Montagepaste drin. Muss also daran denken, das richtige Bit und Putzlappen mitzunehmen.

Angenommen, ich ziehe die Sattelstütze heraus und das Geräusch verschwindet. Wie sieht dann die Lösung dafür aus?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (13. Mai 2018)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ist die hintere Steckachse fest genug angezogen?


Definitiv, ja!


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2018)

Ich habe eine Carbonstütze mit Carbonsattelgestell die bei Entlastung / Belastung knarzt und durch das Sattelrohr das als Resonanzrohr arbeitet dies bis zum Tretlager weiterleitet. Wie man das löst ? Ich weiß es nicht, ich lasse es so. Aber wenigstens wüßtest Du woher es kommt.

Hast Du mal das Pedal abgeschraubt und beide Gewinde (vom Pedal und Kurbelarm) gereinigt und neu gefettet ?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (14. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> hast Du mal das Pedal abgeschraubt und beide Gewinde (vom Pedal und Kurbelarm) gereinigt und neu gefettet ?



Ehrlich gesagt, diesmal nicht (ich habe ja das Phänomen schon länger). Habe nur mit dem Schraubenschlüssel nachgefühlt, ob da etwas locker sein könnte. Fett ist da keins im Gewinde drin, aber die weiße Montagepaste von Shimano. Mag ich lieber und sie läßt sich so gut wie nicht mit dem Wasser auswaschen. Wenn ein Pedal locker ist, klingt das anders, das hatte ich auch schonmal.


----------



## filiale (14. Mai 2018)

Es geht nicht um ein lockeres Pedal sondern um Schmutz im Gewinde. Das ist ein häufig auftretendes Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (14. Mai 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um ein lockeres Pedal sondern um Schmutz im Gewinde. Das ist ein häufig auftretendes Problem.


Ja, ich habe dich verstanden. Was ich sagen will/wollte, wenn von Anfang an Montagepaste im Gewinde drin ist, dann kann kein Schmutz eindringen, es sei denn, das Pedal ist locker. Sorry.


----------



## filiale (14. Mai 2018)

Ich denke es macht nicht wirklich viel Arbeit das Gewinde neu zu fetten. Aber wenn Du 100% ausschließen kannst das auch beim Einbau kein Schmutz dort gewesen ist, dann ist ja gut.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (20. Mai 2018)

Also, in der Zwischenzeit habe ich mal folgendes gemacht:

Bike gewaschen 
Pedale abgeschraubt
Tretkurbelgarnitur ausgebaut
alles (die Hohlachse, die Kettenblätter, die Kurbelarm-Klemmung, das Pedalgewinde) klinisch sauber gemacht
Anzugsdrehmoment der Kettenblattschrauben (Alu: 14Nm, Stahl: 17Nm) überprüft
Tretlager ausgebaut
Tretlagergehäuse sauber gemacht (da war alles sauber, jedoch furztrocken, ich habe aber das letze Mal alles mit ordentlich Fett eingebaut)
neues Tretlager eingebaut (hab diesmal wieder SM-BB71-41A genommen, SM-BB94-41A war nicht lieferbar. Diese außen- und innen-plastikummantelten Lager von Shimano sind mir suspekt, ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Lager innen drin noch tip-top sind, aber die Innen-Plastikschalen verschleißen. Z.B konnte ich die Kurbelgarnitur einfach mit zwei Fingern herausziehen und in das neue Lager musste ich sie mit dem Gummihammer sanft reinklopfen. Eventuell sollte ich mir für etwas mehr Geld als 15€ ein Tuninglager aus dem Hause Race Face oder Hope holen . Habe diesmal das neue Lager mit Loctite 641 statt Paste oder Fett eingebaut. Ist eigentlich nicht für Plastik gedacht und wird sich beim nächsten Ausbau möglicherweise rächen, aber ich wollte es ausprobieren, mal schauen)
Kurbelgarnitur wieder eingebaut (mit Monatgepaste auf die Hohlachse und die Klemmschrauben)
Pedale wider eingeschraubt (mit ordentlich Montagepaste und 40Nm)
hintere Steckachse ausgebaut
alles gereinigt 

hintere Steckachse wieder eingebaut (mit Montagepaste auf das Gewinde und auf die konische Aufnahme)
Im Moment ist alles wieder geräuschlos. Aber meine innere Stimme sagt zu mir "warte erst einmal ab, bis das Bike wieder richtig dreckig wird"


----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2018)

Glückwunsch zur eventuell erfolgreichen Operation. Schade nur daß man nicht weiß woran es bisher gelegen hat. Drücke die Daumen das es so bleibt.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (20. Mai 2018)

Ja, eine sehr treffende Bezeichnung - *eventuell* erfolgreich... 

Das ist nun mein drittes Tretlager bei diesem Bike. Ich überlege ernsthaft, ob es sich lohnt, dem Bike ein Tuninglager zu spendieren. Muss ja nicht gleich ein Keramiklager von Chris King für 300 Euro sein. Aber BB92 Innenlager von Race Face, FSA usw haben laut Beschreibung Lagerschalen aus eloxiertem Alu. Kostenpunkt immer noch unter 40 Euro, das wäre m.E. noch vertretbar. Sind sie deswegen haltbarer, als die Lager von Shimano mit GFK-Schalen? Jemand Erfahrung damit?

P.S.: ach ja, so ein Tuning-Lager sollte sich natürlich mit Shimano Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug ein- und ausbauen lassen. Habe keine Lust, wieder mal 50 Euro in ein neues Werkzeug zu investieren, sonst muss ich bald eine Fahrradwerkstatt aufmachen, damit es sich rentiert


----------



## fissenid (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo!

weiß jemand, ob ich am Skeen 120 mit der RockShox SID auch eine 203er Bremsscheibe montieren kann?
Mit dem Singletrailer im Schlepptau komme ich mit der 180er schon an die Grenzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (25. Mai 2018)

Ich würde vsagen, eine einigermassen aktuelle RS SID ist bis 220 mm max. Rotordurchmesser spezifiziert. Aber den genauen Typ zu kennen wäre von Vorteil. Schau doch bei SRAM nach Informationen für dein Gabelmodell!


----------



## FlavorFlow (18. Juni 2018)

FlavorFlow schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich auch bei meinem Skeen 29 9.0... War das Knacken bei dir zwischenzeitlich nach dem Lagerwechsel weg?
> 
> Angefangen hat es bei mir auch beim Treten im Wiegetritt und nur wenn das Bike dreckig war. Dann kam es irgendwann auch wenn ich im Sitzen kräftig trete. Inzwischen knackt nicht nur beim Treten, sondern auch, wenn ich mit dem Hinterrad bremse. Und inzwischen auch, wenn alles sauber ist.
> 
> ...



Inzwischen hab ich die Lager im Hinterbau tauschen lassen. Jetzt ist es sehr viel besser geworden, aber auch nicht 100% weg... Im normalen Fahren tritt es nicht mehr auf, aber wenn ich mal richtig fest trete, dann knarzt es noch ab und zu. Welches Lager im Hinterbau Hauptverursacher war/ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, hab alle auf ein Mal tauschen lassen.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe da eine Theorie. Es gibt gar keinen Hauptverursacher. Das Problem liegt irgendwo im Dreieck: Tretlager-Umlenkhebel-Hinterradachse. Der Hinterbau verwindet sich beim kräftigen Treten. Wenn irgendeine Komponente etwas mehr Spiel hat, dann treten die Geräusche auf. Als ich nur die Lager im Hinterbau erneuert habe war das Geräusch weg. Kam aber sehr schnell wieder. Das letzte Mal habe ich mich ausschließlich mit dem Tretlager und mit der hinteren Steckachse beschäftigt und das Geräusch war auch weg. Aktuell fahre ich schon ca. 600 km geräuschfrei und das Bike habe ich erst gestern nach 600 km gewaschen. Auch dreckig lief es geräuschfrei, was bei mir nur selten der Fall war. Ich glaube, am meisten haben bei mir folgende Maßnahmen gewirkt: an der Hinterachse alles zerlegen und reinigen, auch das Schaltauge abschrauben und den Gewindeeinsatz von x12 aus dem Rahmen herausnehmen; mit Montagepaste an allen Kontaktflächen und am x12-Gewinde zusammenbauen; dabei zuerst das Schaltauge nur leicht anziehen, sodass sich der Gewindeeinsatz noch bewegen kann; dann die Steckachse festziehen und dann das Schaltauge festziehen.


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Juni 2018)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte sich am Anfang einer der unteren Lagerbolzen gelöst. Um genau zu sein der auf der Kurbelseite.
> Da ich auf der Tour ein schleifendes Geräusch beim treten hörte, hab ich auch erst an eine Innenlagerschaden gedacht. Beim Putzen dabeim fand ich dann den Bolzen, der an der Kurbel (bzw dem kleine Kettenblatt) schliff. Beim lokalen Service Partner wurde es dann genau durchgesehen. Es war anscheinend keine Schraubensicherung drauf.
> 
> Ich würde am besten mal alle Lager bzw deren Bolzen kontrollieren und mit passenden Drehmoment nachziehen.



Dieses Problem habe ich auch und es treibt mich in den Wahnsinn! Diese Schraube löst sich immer wieder auch wenn man sie mit Loctite einsetzt!

Ich hab mir jetzt neue Schrauben (und Lager) bei bikediscount bestellt.

Waren aber leider die falschen. Weiß jemand wo ich die richtigen Schrauben herbekomme?

Gruß Georg


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Juni 2018)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Dieses Problem habe ich auch und es treibt mich in den Wahnsinn! Diese Schraube löst sich immer wieder auch wenn man sie mit Loctite einsetzt!
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt neue Schrauben (und Lager) bei bikediscount bestellt.
> 
> ...



Bzgl. der sich lösenden Hauptlagerschraube: hier ist es wichtig, dass sowohl die Schraube als auch die Gewindegänge absolut Dreck- und Fettfrei sein müssen. Wenn noch ein Fettfilm im Gewindegang sein sollte, hilft Loctide hier leider nicht weiter...daher bitte penibel säubern und danach mit entsprechendem Drehmoment und mittelfestem Loctide wieder montieren.

Das korrekte Set für das untere Hautlager ist folgendes: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-hauptlager-schraubensatz-skeen-10352-630625

Gruß, Andi


----------



## skeeny_radoff (19. Juni 2018)

Der Link von Andi zu den Hauptlagerschrauben ist korrekt, den Satz habe ich mir auch für die Zukunft recherchiert. Ich habe eine Frage an Andi: wie lange werden diese Schraubensätze noch verkauft? Werden sie immer wieder mal nachbestellt und nachgefertigt, oder sind sie irgendwann mal weg? Ich frage, weil ich alle Ersatzschrauben für mein Skeen bei Bike-Discount beobachte und die Dämpfer-Schrauben sind im Moment nicht mehr verfügbar. Hätte ich mir alle Schrauben kaufen und auf Lager legen sollen, kommen die noch, oder habe ich jetzt schon Pech?

Grundsätzlich zu dem Problem mit der Hauptlagerschraube, die sich von alleine herausdreht: es stimmt zwar alles mit Loctite, reinigen und entfetten. Aber das alleine kann keine Ursache sein! Damit sich die Schraube überhaupt mitdreht muss Drehmoment von der Kettenstrebe auf die Schraube übertragen werden. Und das sollte eben nicht passieren, weil was? Weil da ein Kugellager dazwischen ist, Bingo! Das heißt, entweder ist das Kugellager von sich aus so schwer beweglich (verrostet, oder mechanisch kaputt), dass es das Drehmoment auf die Schraube überträgt. Oder der ganze Hinterbau ist verzogen, sodass die Achsen von den Gelenken nicht mehr auf Flucht sind und ein Kugellager dadurch so unter Spannung steht, dass er das Drehmoment auf die Schraube überträgt. Oder die Lagersitze sind nicht mit den Drehachsen flüchtig. Das läuft aber alles auf dasselbe hinaus, das eingeklemmte und verkantete Kugellager wird langfristig kaputt gehen und die ganze Zeit an der Schraube mitdrehen. Deswegen denke ich, dass dieses Problem nicht durch neue Schrauben und nicht nur durch Reinigen und Entfetten zu lösen ist!


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Zum Vorredner: Dieses Problem habe ich seit dem ersten Monat mit dem Skeen. Das Kugellager dreht bis heute noch einwandfrei was eigentlich ein Wunder ist. Ein kaputtes Lager kann bei mir daher nicht die Ursache sein. Ich denke auch, dass die Konstruktion bzw. die Fertigung des Rahmens dieses Phänomen "begünstigt". Ich werde das jetzt noch ein letztes mal versuchen zu beheben...dann muss da eine andere Lösung her!


----------



## skeeny_radoff (19. Juni 2018)

Und was war bis jetzt deine Lösung, du hast ja dein Bike schon seit 3 Jahren in Gebrauch? Nach jeder zweiter Ausfahrt die Kurbelgarnitur ausbauen und die Schraube nachdrehen? Ich wäre bei sowas wahnsinnig und würde Radon/Bike-Discount die Hölle heiß machen! Oder fährst du so selten?


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Juni 2018)

Du hast das schon ganz gut zusammengefasst. Es gab auch längere Perioden wo es hielt...und dann wieder Touren wo ich es dreimal nachziehen musste. Das geht Gott sei Dank mit viel Mühe auch durch die Kurbel hindurch.

Die Lösung war immer wieder festziehen...und wenn das Intervall zu kurz wurde halt Kurbel abbauen und sauber machen, Loctite aufs Gewinde und wieder einschrauben.

Ich habe recht viele Räder, deswegen wird das Skeen nicht übermäßig genutzt. Aber nerven tut es trotzdem..und ja..ich hätte da viel mehr Rabatz machen müssen. Mit drei Kindern, Haus und Job mit viel Dienstreisen geht man manchmal den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes um nicht total durchzudrehen. Man kann halt nicht alle Kämpfe kämpfen. Es liegt ja in der Natur des Versandgeschäftes das man schneller als der Ar*** da steht als beim Händlerkauf. Das Rad hin- und hergeschicke und die mangelhafte Fernkommunikation sind halt extrem anstrengend. Wenn dein Rad funktioniert bist du der King, wenn nicht hast du ein Problem. Da war mir aber bewusst.

Wenn ich es jetzt nicht abschließend hinkriege werde ich eher meine eigenen Lehren aus der "Radonerfahrung" ziehen. Das wäre schade denn das Skeen ist an sich eine echte Wunderwaffe mit Spaßgarantie.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Juni 2018)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Du hast das schon ganz gut zusammengefasst. Es gab auch längere Perioden wo es hielt...und dann wieder Touren wo ich es dreimal nachziehen musste. Das geht Gott sei Dank mit viel Mühe auch durch die Kurbel hindurch.
> 
> Die Lösung war immer wieder festziehen...und wenn das Intervall zu kurz wurde halt Kurbel abbauen und sauber machen, Loctite aufs Gewinde und wieder einschrauben.
> 
> ...



Zu 99% lösen sich die Schrauben aufgrund leichter Fettrückstände aus der Produktion. Nach erfolgter Reinigung bzw. dem genannten Prozedere bleiben dir Schrauben dort, wo sie sein sollen und lösen sich i.d.R. nicht wieder.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2018)

Wichtig ist, dass auch das Gewinde IM RAHMEN gereinigt wird, z.b. Bremsenreiniger reinsprühen. Anfangs haben die Leute nur das Gewinde der Schraube gereinigt. Das bringt natürlich nichts wenn noch Fett im Rahmen hängt. Notfalls mit einem Wattestäbchen im Rahmen säubern.


----------



## fissenid (20. Juni 2018)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> - Bremssattel-Adapter: SM-MA-F203P/PA vorne / den vorhandenen SM-MA-F180P/P2 von vorne nach hinten umgebaut



Hallo

wie wird denn der Bremssattel an dem 203er Adapter befestigt?
Nehme ich dazu die Schrauben des Sattels, oder liegen auch diese Schrauben dem Adapter bei?

Gruß


----------



## skeeny_radoff (20. Juni 2018)

Beim 180er Adapter wird mit längeren Schrauben (die dem Adapter beiliegen) durch den Adapter geschraubt. Beim 203er Adapter ist der Bremssattel versetzt, d.h. der Adapter wird mit normalen Schrauben (die auch beiliegen) an den Pfosten befestigt und der Bremssattel mit den vorhandenen Schrauben am Adapter. Wenn der Bremssattel montiert ist, dann ist eine der Adapterschrauben verdeckt und nicht erreichbar. Shimano schreibt vor, die Adapterschrauben mit Draht zu sichern, es sind Löcher in den Schraubenköpfen dafür vorgesehenen. Aber es lag kein Draht bei und ich hatte keinen rostfreien Draht da, also habe ich ihn weggelassen. Dafür die Schrauben mit 1Nm mehr angezogen.


----------



## fissenid (22. Juni 2018)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> Beim 180er Adapter wird mit längeren Schrauben (die dem Adapter beiliegen) durch den Adapter geschraubt. Beim 203er Adapter ist der Bremssattel versetzt, d.h. der Adapter wird mit normalen Schrauben (die auch beiliegen) an den Pfosten befestigt und der Bremssattel mit den vorhandenen Schrauben am Adapter. Wenn der Bremssattel montiert ist, dann ist eine der Adapterschrauben verdeckt und nicht erreichbar. Shimano schreibt vor, die Adapterschrauben mit Draht zu sichern, es sind Löcher in den Schraubenköpfen dafür vorgesehenen. Aber es lag kein Draht bei und ich hatte keinen rostfreien Draht da, also habe ich ihn weggelassen. Dafür die Schrauben mit 1Nm mehr angezogen.



Das klappt leider nicht. Die Bremssattelschrauben sind zu lang. Das passt mit dem Adapter nicht. Schraube dürfen Max 30mm haben!


----------



## skeeny_radoff (22. Juni 2018)

Was klappt nicht?  Wieso sind die Bremssattelschrauben zu lang, bzw. länger als 30 mm?


----------



## fissenid (22. Juni 2018)

Ich mache morgen ein Foto.
Die „vorhandenen“ Schrauben sind mind. 45mm lang und haben noch Ausgleichsscheiben.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (22. Juni 2018)

Jetzt habe ich verstanden. Deine "vorhandenen" Schrauben sind keine Originalschrauben vom Bremssattel, sondern die Schrauben vom 180er Adapter. Was machst du mit diesem Adapter? Baust du ihn nach hinten um? Dann nimm doch die Schrauben vom hinteren Bremssattel, wo liegt das Problem? Oder willst du die 203mm Scheibe vorne und 160mm hinten haben? 

Wenn du den 180er Adapter nicht nach hinten umbauen willst und die Originalschrauben vom Bremssattel nicht hast (Radon hat sie nicht in den Karton geschmissen), dann brauchst du zusätzlich 2x Shimano Y-8DS98010 (Schraube inklusive Stopper-Ring), oder 2x Y-8C509020 (nur Schraube M6x18,7mm)


----------



## fissenid (22. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre aktuell 180/180 und will wegen dem Hänger vorne auf 203 hoch.

Original Bremssattelschrauben habe ich dann keine, nur die Adapterschrauben....


----------



## skeeny_radoff (22. Juni 2018)

Ich habe dir schon oben geantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (24. Juni 2018)

Hat schon jemand versucht, bei einem 2015er Skeen den Dämpfer verkehrt rum einzubauen? Ich muss zugeben, ich weiß nicht, ob sich ein Fox Float CTD verkehrt rum problemlos betreiben lässt. Habe aber schon einige Fullies mit so eingebauten Dämpfern gesehen. Ich weiß, dass die Buchsenlänge oben und unten dieselbe ist und dass man die Kabelrichtung von RL um 180° umbauen kann. Verspreche mir vom verkehrten Einbau eine etwas aufgeräumtere Kabelführung und leichteres Putzen an der Manschette. Weiß aber nicht, ob die Luftkammer da unten so richtig Platz hat, ob man an das Ventil problemlos rankommt und ob die Schmierung überhaupt funktioniert, weil sich das Fluid am anderen Ende der Luftkammer sammeln würde.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (24. Juni 2018)

Sind doch nur 2 Schrauben, also schnell probiert. Dabei kann man direkt mal die Gleitlager der Buchsen checken. Bei mir waren beide trotz eigentlich einwandfreiem Zustand z.B. sehr schwergängig. Unten wirkte es als wären die beim Einpressen etwas "aufgequollen" und dadurch zu stramm, hab dann mit feinem Schmirgel Platz gemacht und siehe da, läuft ganz geschmeidig.
Aber zurück zum Thema, finde andersrum wegen der Schmierung der Staubmanschette auch eher suboptimal. Was lässt sich denn da im Serienzustand schlecht putzen? Nehme für den Dämpfer immer nen Tuch mit Ballistol (ich will hier keine Diskussion über Pflegemittel lostreten, bei mir bewährt es sich) befeuchtet und wische damit eben die Gleitfläche und Ansatz zur Staubmanschette ab, die Lage des Dämpfers würde für mich in der Handhabung keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (24. Juni 2018)

Nach reichlicher Überlegung denke ich, dass ich Experimente eventuell den anderen überlassen werde 

Mit den Bushings würde ich sagen, stramm ist gut und locker bedeutet, schon etwas verschlissen. Die untere Buchse verschleißt langsamer, als die obere, weil sie sich weniger bewegt. Wichtig ist, dass die Dämpferschrauben gut angezogen sind, damit die Buchse arbeitet und nicht die Schraube in der Öse.

Ich habe den heutigen Abend damit zugebracht, den hinteren Bremssattel wieder mobil zu machen. Witzigerweise ist der Indikator für dieses Problem, dass es im belasteten Zustand anfängt zu schleifen. Unbelastet ist alles okay. Dann habe ich den Sattel zentriert und zentriert und zentriert und wieder zentriert, fast verrückt geworden. Bis ich auf die Idee gekommen bin, die Beläge auszubauen und die Dicke zu messen. Sie war unterschiedlich. Beim ersten Mal vor paar Wochen habe ich nur gereinigt. Hat paar Wochen lang gewirkt. Heute habe ich gereinigt, mit Shimano Öl die Kolbenränder geschmiert und die Kolben ganz oft hin und her gedrückt. Hoffe es klappt, sonst fällt mir außer eines neuen Bremssattels kaum was ein... 

Dafür kann ich vermelden, dass mein Hinterbau schon seit ca. einem Monat und ca. 700 km geräuschlos ist  Dann übernimmt halt die schleifende Hinterradbremse den Job. Sonst ist es mir ja langweilig...


----------



## alex_underwater (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo @skeeny_radoff und alle anderen "leiden-unter Hinterbau-knarzen"-Radon Skeen-Fahrer ...

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem bei meinem Skeen 29 9.0 aus 2015 und verfolge jetzt in diesem Thread alle Lösungsansätze. Allerdings ist es bei mir kein "Knarzen" sondern mittlerweile ein richtig eklig lautes Knacken und Krachen :-(

Mein Innenlager (als ersten Verdächtigen) habe ich schon gewechselt (Da kannte ich dieses Forum noch nicht), aber ohne Erfolg ...

Würdet Ihr mir jetzt zusammenfassend empfehlen, zuerst einmal die Hinterachse/ das Schaltauge zu zerlegen und reinigen wie im Post #970 beschrieben? Ich scheue mich noch davor, den Hinterbau komplett zu demontieren um die Lager zu wechseln.... sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht


----------



## FlavorFlow (19. Juli 2018)

alex_underwater schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir jetzt zusammenfassend empfehlen, zuerst einmal die Hinterachse/ das Schaltauge zu zerlegen und reinigen wie im Post #970 beschrieben? Ich scheue mich noch davor, den Hinterbau komplett zu demontieren um die Lager zu wechseln.... sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht



Bei mir ist es nach dem Tausch der Lager fast komplett weg. Hinterachse und Schaltauge zerlegt und gereinigt habe ich noch nicht, weil es nur noch dann knackt, wenn ich es wirklich provozieren will, nicht aber im normalen Gebrauch. Dementsprechend denke ich, dass das auch für dich die Lösung sein könnte. Ich habe es machen lassen, hat ca. 200€ gekostet (150€ für 2,5h Arbeit von einem Radon Service Partner + Lager und Schrauben von Radon).


----------



## Resimilchkuh (19. Juli 2018)

Bei mir war es nach dem Lagertausch auch erst mal weg und kam dann wieder. Hab dann aber bemerkt, dass beide Horstlink-Verschraubungen sich deutlich gelöst hatten und die dann entsprechend nachgezogen. Finaler Test steht noch aus.

Vlt. hilft also erstmal nur alles nachziehen oder wenn man dabei ist einfach mal alle Lager öffnen und nachfetten, dazu muss man sie ja nicht unbedingt ausbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (20. Juli 2018)

alex_underwater schrieb:


> Hallo @skeeny_radoff und alle anderen "leiden-unter Hinterbau-knarzen"-Radon Skeen-Fahrer ...
> 
> Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem bei meinem Skeen 29 9.0 aus 2015 und verfolge jetzt in diesem Thread alle Lösungsansätze. Allerdings ist es bei mir kein "Knarzen" sondern mittlerweile ein richtig eklig lautes Knacken und Krachen :-(
> 
> ...



Da die genaue Ursache ungeklärt ist und ich persönlich glaube, dass es nicht nur eine Ursache gibt, sondern gleichzeitig mehrere, würde ich an deiner Stelle alle Maßnahmen gleichzeitig anwenden.

Die Aktion an der Hinterachse ist nur ein bisschen Zeitaufwand und erfordert keine besonderen "Skills". Guck bei der Gelegenheit auch den Freilauf und die Kassette an. Bei mir ist z.B. der Alu-Freilaufkörper von DT Swiss durch die Kassette relativ stark deformiert. Dabei bin ich keine Kampfmaschine und würde meinen Tritt als moderat bezeichnen. Anscheinend ist das ein bekanntes Problem und auch ein Stück weit normal. Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, wenn die Alulegierung des Freilaufs durch die Kassette deformiert/eingedrückt ist, dann hat sie sich an diesen Stellen verdichtet und dies sei ein stabiler Zustand. Andere dagegen tauschen den Alu-Freilaufkörper gegen eine Stahlversion, die von DT Swiss angeboten wird, aus. Also achte drauf, dass die Kassette auf dem Freilauf kein Spiel hat.

Die Hinterbau-Lager zu tauschen ist schon etwas schwieriger, aber ehrlich gesagt auch keine Raketenwissenschaft. Du solltest auf jeden Fall den Hinterbau zerlegen, alles gründlich reinigen und jedes einzelne Lager auf Beschädigung/Spiel/Geräusche prüfen. Im Zweifelsfall (natürlich nur wenn die Lager nicht mechanisch beschädigt sind!) die RS-Dichtungsscheiben vorsichtig aushebeln, das Lager innen reinigen, mit Liqui Moly Bootsfett oder ähnlichem wasserbeständigen Fett vollstopfen und die Dichtunsscheibe wieder einsetzen. Beim Zusammenbauen nicht vergessen, alle Hülsen, Bolzen und Abstandringe außen mit Montagepaste einzustreichen. Die überschüssige Paste wird bei der Montage herausgedrückt und kann von aussen abgewischt werden. Aber die, die drin bleibt verschießt die eventuellen Spalte, lässt kein Wasser und keinen Schmutz eindringen und wo kein Schmutz eindringen kann, da wird auch nichts knarzen.

Alle Bolzen/Gewindelöcher am Gewinde reinigen und mit Loctite und Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## Florian301 (23. Juli 2018)

Hat jemand zufällig noch die Übersicht der Geometrie Daten zum Skeen 100 9.0 in 20". Bräuchte diese einmal.

@Radon-Bikes, ihr vll?


----------



## alex_underwater (23. Juli 2018)

OK, dann werde ich mich mal ans komplett auseinanderbauen des Hinterbaus wagen. Vielen Dank an alle Tip-Geber!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juli 2018)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig noch die Übersicht der Geometrie Daten zum Skeen 100 9.0 in 20". Bräuchte diese einmal.
> 
> @Radon-Bikes, ihr vll?



Anbei die Geo vom SKEEN 100 29" in 20" Rahmengröße:



 [Q

Gruß, Andi


----------



## GEORGEDD (14. August 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Zu 99% lösen sich die Schrauben aufgrund leichter Fettrückstände aus der Produktion. Nach erfolgter Reinigung bzw. dem genannten Prozedere bleiben dir Schrauben dort, wo sie sein sollen und lösen sich i.d.R. nicht wieder.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Also was soll ich sagen. Ich habe...

- alles auseinandergebaut
- alles gereinigt
- neue Schrauben verwendet
- die Gewinde in den Rahmen mit Alkohol und Wattestäbchen versucht fettfrei zu bekommen so gut es geht
- Lager getauscht
- Schrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen

Mehr kann man nicht machen und es hat keine 20km im Gelände gehalten. Ich bin unendlich frustriert!

Nachdem es nicht mehr an der Montage (falsches Drehmoment) oder an Fettresten liegen konnte habe ich mich auf die Suche nach der Ursache gemacht. User "Skeeny Radoff" deutet ja schn eine "Möglichkeit" und deswegen habe ich da mal genauer hingeschaut.



skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> ....
> Grundsätzlich zu dem Problem mit der Hauptlagerschraube, die sich von alleine herausdreht: es stimmt zwar alles mit Loctite, reinigen und entfetten. Aber das alleine kann keine Ursache sein! Damit sich die Schraube überhaupt mitdreht muss Drehmoment von der Kettenstrebe auf die Schraube übertragen werden. Und das sollte eben nicht passieren, weil was? Weil da ein Kugellager dazwischen ist, Bingo! Das heißt, entweder ist das Kugellager von sich aus so schwer beweglich (verrostet, oder mechanisch kaputt), dass es das Drehmoment auf die Schraube überträgt. Oder der ganze Hinterbau ist verzogen, sodass die Achsen von den Gelenken nicht mehr auf Flucht sind und ein Kugellager dadurch so unter Spannung steht, dass er das Drehmoment auf die Schraube überträgt. Oder die Lagersitze sind nicht mit den Drehachsen flüchtig. Das läuft aber alles auf dasselbe hinaus, das eingeklemmte und verkantete Kugellager wird langfristig kaputt gehen und die ganze Zeit an der Schraube mitdrehen. Deswegen denke ich, dass dieses Problem nicht durch neue Schrauben und nicht nur durch Reinigen und Entfetten zu lösen ist!



Und siehe da..Bingo. Der Abstand Aluhülse zu Aluhülse ist größer als die Dicke des Hauptrahmens. Beim Zusammenschrauben biegt sich der Rahmen zusammen bis der den Gegenhalter (Hauptrahmen) erreicht. Was das für die Lager bedeutet hat Skeeny Radloff sehr gut zusammengefasst.

Bei den Bildern sieht man deutlich wie der Spalt links neben dem rechten Aluspacer verschwindet. Und bevor jemand fragt...nein den auf der linken Seite habe ich nicht vergessen einzubauen.

Und was mache ich mit dieser Erkenntnis. Rahmenmaße und die Spacer passen nicht zusammen! Da dieses Problem von Anfang an bestand, kann das nur an einem fehlerhaft gefertigten Rahmen liegen. Was soll ich jetzt machen?

Gruß Georg


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. August 2018)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Also was soll ich sagen. Ich habe...
> 
> - alles auseinandergebaut
> - alles gereinigt
> ...



Hi Georg,

wir haben uns mal den SKEEN Rahmen genauer angeschaut, können aber das Problem an einem Sample-Rahmen gerade nicht reproduzieren. Bitte schicke mir doch per PN noch ein paar Fotos, vor allem von der linken (nicht Antriebs-Seite) Hülse im montierten Zustand in der Flucht, sodass man beide Hülsen im eingebauten Zustand sehen kann. Gerne kannst Du mir in der PN auch deine Nummer zwecks Rückruf schicken.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## skeeny_radoff (15. August 2018)

Hallo @GEORGEDD,

auf den beiden Fotos kann ich kaum was erkennen, außer, dass der Spalt zwichen der "Kettenstrebe" und dem "Sattelrohr" auf der rechten Seite so groß ist, dass man den Spacer sehen kann und auf der linken Seite so klein ist, dass man rein garnichts sehen kann. Aber auf beiden Fotos gleich. Laut deiner Beschreibung ist der Abstand zwischen zwei Kettenstreben (inklusive der beiden Spacer/Abstandhülsen!) größer, als der am Sattelrohr vorgesehene Montagesockel mit zwei Gewindelöchern. Das bedeutet, wenn du die beiden Schrauben reindrehst, steht das Ganze unter Spannung? Das sollte so nicht sein! Dann ist etwas bei der Fertigung schief gelaufen. Als Möglichkeit:

Hinterbau (das Teil mit zwei Kettenstreben) verzogen, dann sollte das am Horstlink/Hinterachse auch nicht passen, zu eng sein!
Hinterbau (das Teil mit zwei Kettenstreben) falsch gefertigt, der Mittelsteg ist zu lang, oder unter falschem Winkel angeschweißt, dann ist das Ganze hinten auch zu breit?!

Abstandhülsen falsch gefertigt (zu schmal)
Montagesockel am Sattelrohr zu schmal
Eventuell unterstützt dich @Radon-Bikes mit ein paar Abmessungen und du misst es dann nach, dann weißt du was zu tun ist.


----------



## GEORGEDD (16. August 2018)

Ich versuche das Problem mit @Radon-Bikes per PN zu lösen und melde mich dann wenn wir zu einer Lösung gekommen sind (oder auch nicht).

Gruß Georg


----------



## skeeny_radoff (16. August 2018)

Ich drücke die Daumen, viel Erfolg und bitte unbedingt das Endergebnis posten!


----------



## nfrtomek (27. August 2018)

würde mich mal dran hängen, bei mir siehts ähnlich aus wie bei Georg bisher allerdings ohne störendes knacken und knarzen. Liegt vllt daran das mein bike noch relativ neu ist 1 monat und erst 500 km drauf hat wenn überhaupt.
aber von den abständen her sieht es halt genau so aus. hoffentlich unterstützt radon da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (15. September 2018)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ich versuche das Problem mit @Radon-Bikes per PN zu lösen und melde mich dann wenn wir zu einer Lösung gekommen sind (oder auch nicht).



Es ist fast ein Monat vergangen. Gibt's nun eine Lösung, oder nicht?


----------



## fobee (22. Januar 2019)

So, vielleicht interessiert euch ja mal ein Update zu meinem Skeen. Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, oder sollte ich eher mit dem "Rahmen" sagen, denn viel mehr ist so langsam nicht mehr übrig vom Auslieferungszustand. Mich hat der Tuning-Wahn ergriffen und so hat ein Teil nach dem anderen leichteren Alternativen weichen müssen. OK, nicht ganz alles wurde leichter, es hat auch eine Bikeyoke Revive Variostütze ihren Platz im Sattelrohr gefunden, die jedoch durch gleichzeitige Optimierung des Sattels und der Sattelklemme im Paket mit gut 100g Mehrgewicht im Gegensatz zum gewonnenen technischen Mehrwert vertretbar ist.

Konkrete Änderungen seit dem letzten Post:

DT Swiss OPM O.D.L. 120mm Remote Race Carbon Federgabel (-211g)

Race Face Next Carbon Kurbel (-212g)

ANSWER 2018 ProTaper Carbon Lenker 750mm (-112g)

BikeYoke Revive 125mm + SQlab 611 Ergowave Carbon Sattel + Tune Schraubwürger (+108g)
Macht unterm Strich ein Gesamtgewicht in Größe L von 11,9 kg. Ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen und ist auch tatsächlich zu spüren. Das Rad ist gerade bergauf wirklich sehr agil und muss sich bergab mit dem Fahrwerk auch nicht verstecken.


----------



## Florian301 (4. März 2019)

@Radon-Bikes ich versuche seit einee halben Ewigkeit einen neuen Schaltzug durch den skeen rahmen zu bekommen. Nahezu unmöglich  Habt ihr Tipps wie ich den Zug da durch bekomme?


----------



## GEORGEDD (5. März 2019)

Ich hab das erst letzten Herbst gemacht. Normalerweise zieht man den Zug nicht raus bevor man einen alten am Ende befestigt hat. Also am besten den alten oben abknippsen und mit Klebeband den neuen befestigen und nach unten durch ziehen. Das hatte ich aber auch vergessen.
Ich hab dann den neuen Zug unten etwas abgebogen, oben rein gesteckt und mit einem Magnet bis an den Auslass geführt. Mit ein bisschen drehen und hin und her kam er dann raus.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Florian301 (5. März 2019)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ich hab das erst letzten Herbst gemacht. Normalerweise zieht man den Zug nicht raus bevor man einen alten am Ende befestigt hat. Also am besten den alten oben abknippsen und mit Klebeband den neuen befestigen und nach unten durch ziehen. Das hatte ich aber auch vergessen.
> Ich hab dann den neuen Zug unten etwas abgebogen, oben rein gesteckt und mit einem Magnet bis an den Auslass geführt. Mit ein bisschen drehen und hin und her kam er dann raus.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!



Danke dir. 

Ich meine aber die Öffnung oben am Rahmen ist sooo klein, das gerade ein Zug durchpasst. Wenn dem so iat, ist es ziemlich bescheiden und nicht richtig durchdacht.. Oder ist dort ein Stopfen verbaut, den ich nicht rausbekomme? Habe den alten Zug deshalb schon rausgezogen. 

Was für einen Magneten hast du benutzt?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (5. März 2019)

Ich habe die beiden Schaltzüge einfach von oben reingesteckt und durchgeschoben, bis sie von alleine unten rausgeschaut haben. Funktioniert bei mir so kinderleicht, dass ich nicht mal daran gedacht habe, es könnte da Probleme geben.

Die Methode von GEORGEDD wird so nicht funktionieren, weil die Löcher oben am Rahmen zu klein für zwei Schaltzüge (mit Überlappung) plus noch Klebeband sind.

Man könnte es versuchen, zuerst einen dünnen Draht, oder Faden mit einem Staubsauger durchzufädeln und dann das Ende des Schaltzuges daran befestigen (verdrillen, anbinden), beten, dass es hält und vorsichtig durchziehen.

Gruß


----------



## GEORGEDD (5. März 2019)

Der Magnet war so ein kleiner Neodym Supermagnet (vom Kühlschrank). Die Methode mit dem Staubsauger hab ich auch schon gehört. Wenn du die Züge zusammenklebst dürfen die sich natürlich nicht überlappen sondern stoßen an den "Köpfen" aneinander. Dann die Verbindung mittels ein paar Lagen Thesa herstellen.
Ich bin mir im Moment nicht sicher ob es da nicht eine kleine Hülse zum rausholen gab damit das Loch etwas größer ist. Habe aber mehrere Räder mit innenverlegten Zügen. Beim Strive war es definitiv so. Guck dir das untere Loch nochmal genau an!


----------



## skeeny_radoff (7. April 2019)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> Also, nochmal hallo miteinander,
> 
> das ist mein Radon Skeen 29" 100mm 9.0:
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

mein Skeen hat in der Winterpause folgende Upgrades bekommen:

- Hinterbau-Lager: Enduro Bearings MAX (4x Enduro Bearings 6000 LLU ABEC 3 MAX; 2x Enduro Bearings 6800 LLU ABEC 3 MAX; 4x Enduro Bearings 688 LLU ABEC 3 MAX)
- Dämpfer-Lager (Bushings): Enduro Bearings Nadellager (2x 8mm / Einbaubreite: 22,2 mm - BK-5864)
- Freilauf: DT Swiss Ratchet in der Stahlausführung (HWRABX00S6530S)
- Tretlager: Race Face X-Type Pressfit 41x92mm (BB19BB899224)
- Sattel: SQlab Ergowave Active 611
- Klingel: timber! Timberbell Bolt-On 

Von den Enduro Bearings verspreche ich mir einfach längere Haltbarkeit durch die MAX-Ausführung (kein Käfig, maximale Anzahl an Kugeln, dadurch "nur" ABEC 3, aber im Hinterbau braucht man keine hohe Präzision) und durch die doppelte Abdichtungslippe (LLU)

Von den Nadellagern statt Original-Gleitbuchsen von Fox bin ich besonders angetan. Die schauen zumindest rein optisch nach langlebigen und leicht zu wartenden Komponenten aus.

Mein Alu-Freilauf hat ziemliche Einkerbungen von der Kassette. Mittlerweile bekomme ich die Kassette nur noch mit einem Gummihammer runter. DT sagt "alles kein Problem, die Einkerbungen einfach flach abfeilen und den Freilauf weiter benutzen", ich wollte aber die Stahlvariante ausprobieren. An einem Shimano-Freilauf aus Stahl sehe ich nur silberne Abdrücke von der Kassette und keinerlei Verschleiß, so sollte es mMn sein, +40g nehme ich dafür gerne in Kauf.

Tretlager scheint bei mir eine ziemliche Verschleißkomponente zu sein. Bis jetzt habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit Shimano XTR SM-BB94-41A gemacht und die schlechtesten mit Shimano SM-BB71-41A. Das Race Face Lager kostet das doppelte vom SM-BB94-41A, mal schauen ob es dann auch doppelt so lange hält 

Zu der Klingel habe ich noch keine eindeutige Meinung gebildet. Sie klingt mMn eventuell zu sanft. Zeigt natürlich Wirkung, ich hätte mir aber eine etwas intensivere Wirkung gewünscht. Übertrieben dargestellt teilt sich die Wirkung dieser "Kuhglocke" bei den ganzen Leuten in a) gar keine (ich zucke nicht, die 70 cm, die ich dir zum Durchfahren übriggelassen habe, werden dir schon reichen) und in b) über den Wegrand hinaus ins Grüne beiseite treten, sich um 90° zu dir drehen, salutieren, ne Quatch  aber mit großen Augen gucken, was da bimmelnd vorbeifährt 

Den Sattel von SQlab fahre ich schon seit fast 1400 km. Ist bis jetzt der bequemste, den ich je hatte.

Alle anderen Komponenten sind erst seit ca. 300 km drin. Werde mal hier über die Lebensdauer/Haltbarkeit berichten.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (12. April 2019)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ich versuche das Problem mit @Radon-Bikes per PN zu lösen und melde mich dann wenn wir zu einer Lösung gekommen sind (oder auch nicht).



Gab es denn nun eine Lösung und wenn ja, wie hat sie ausgeschaut?  Non disclosure agreement geschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luxax (27. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe das Skeen 120mm von 2016 mit der Fox 32 Performance Gabel. Seit längerer Zeit habe ich festgestellt, dass die Gabel nach ruppigeren Passagen immer mehr Spiel zwischen Stand und Tauchrohren bekommt. Wenn es allerdings eine Weile steht wird das Spiel wieder weniger. Deshalb konnte man auch im Radgeschäft kein übermäßiges Spiel feststellen. Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ich die Gabelbuchsen tauschen lassen, oder ob ich einfach weiter fahren soll.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal so etwas entdeckt.
Grüße


----------



## skeeny_radoff (27. April 2019)

Wie viele km hat die Gabel schon drauf? Wie oft würde der (kleine) Service gemacht? Fox schreibt vor, die Federgabeln jährlich, oder nach 1000 km zu warten. Das ist natürlich gnadenlos übertrieben, aber wenn an der Gabel drei Jahre lang nichts gemacht wurde, dann ist jetzt wahrscheinlich die höchste Eisenbahn dafür. Dummerweise werden die inneren Bushings beim kleinen Service gar nicht angerührt, wenn diese ausgeschlagen sind, dann sind sie extra zu ersetzen. Aber wenn sie ausgeschlagen sind, dann haben sie immer Spiel, egal ob im Ruhezustand, oder nach einem Ausritt. Ich kann mir aus den beschriebenen Symptomen ehrlich gesagt nicht viel zusammen reimen. Naja, mit sehr viel Fantasie vielleicht, dass die Staubdichtungen im Betrieb warm werden, dadurch elastischer und dadurch kommt es so vor, als hätten die Stand- und Tauchrohre Spiel relativ zueinander. Bzw. die inneren Dichtungen zentrieren den Schaft im Standrohr und unten ist alles durch einen Bolzen, oder eine Mutter im jeweiligen "Hosenbein" der Tauchrohre zentriert. Wenn die Dichtungen verschlissen sind, oder keine Schmierung bekommen, dann kann ich mir so einen Effekt auch vorstellen. Im Normalfall sollten die Standrohre mit den inneren Bushings der Tauchrohre kaum, oder gar keine Berührung haben. Warte mal deine Gabel und guck, was passiert.


----------



## Luxax (27. April 2019)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ja wahrscheinlich wäre es am Besten einfach einen Service zu machen und zu schauen ob sich was verändert. Wäre wahrscheinlich sowieso mal nötig gewesen.


----------



## Minfred (29. April 2019)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> Gab es denn nun eine Lösung und wenn ja, wie hat sie ausgeschaut?  Non disclosure agreement geschlossen?



Moin,
mich würde auch interessieren, was herauskam.
Hier das gleiche Problem. 1 Jahr alt und ca. 400km gelaufen... nach der letzten Ausfahrt bemerkt.



Für den Radon-Support scheinbar kein unbekanntes Problem:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ok, in dem Fall muss einfach nur die Schraube wieder mit korrektem Drehmoment und Locktite eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Es sollten immer regelmässig alle Schraubverbindungen auf festen Sitz geprüft werden.



Auf meine Frage, dass das dank Position hinter der Kurbel weder EINFACH ist noch REGELMÄSSIG ohne Kurbeldemontage geprüft werden kann wurde nicht eingangen. Da der Aufwand zum Beheben des Mangels doch nicht unerheblich ist, fragte ich nach Kulanzreparatur.
... man ist sich aber sicher, selbst bei der Produktion nichts falsch gemacht zu haben:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> das Rad ist aber ein Jahr alt, nachdem Zeitraum ist eine lockere Schraube wirklich nicht mehr von der Garantie abgedeckt.




Also, laut Radon-Support völlig normal alle paar km die Kurbel abzuziehen und Schraubenfestsitz zu prüfen. Oder gibt es dafür ein Spezialwerkzeug, was im eingebauten Zustand dort rankommt?

Mfg
Minfred


----------



## Luxax (29. April 2019)

Minfred schrieb:


> Moin,
> mich würde auch interessieren, was herauskam.
> Hier das gleiche Problem. 1 Jahr alt und ca. 400km gelaufen... nach der letzten Ausfahrt bemerkt.
> 
> ...



Bei mir war das gleich Problem. Mein Radgeschäft meinte die Schraube hätte das Gewinde so herum, dass es sich automatisch aufdreht sobald es sich löst und der Hinterbau bewegt wird. Als auch festziehen mit Loctide nicht geholfen hat, haben wir es mit starkem Kleber eingeklebt. Jetzt muss man vielleicht beim Wechsel die Schraube aufbohren und tauschen, aber wenigstens hälts.
MfG


----------



## skeeny_radoff (29. April 2019)

Es ist ein kleiner Logikfehler, alle Schrauben im Hinterbau haben Rechtsgewinde, nicht so wie bei den Pedalen.  Das heißt, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert, dann wird diese Schraube auf der Antriebsseite (rechts) angezogen und wenn der Hinterbau wieder ausfedert, dann wird sie wieder gelockert. Aus irgendeinem Grund wirkt sich halt die Bewegung beim Ausfedern stärker aus. Merkst du was? So kommen wir nicht weiter. 

Man sollte das Kugellager prüfen, man sollte das Gewinde im Rahmen und an der Schraube reinigen, entfetten, die Schraube mit vorgegebenen Drehmoment (12 Nm?) und Loctite 243 (mittelfest) anziehen. Im Zweifelsfall die Schraube und/oder das Helicoil erneuern, sollte das Gewinde kaputt sein. Wenn das alles nicht hilft und sich die Schraube trotzdem mit der Zeit von alleine herausgedreht, dann ist aber eine sehr wichtige Frage zu beantworten: warum wird überhaupt das Drehmoment auf die Schraube übertragen? Da ist ein Kugellager mit der minimalen Reibung dazwischen. Genau das soll nicht passieren. Wenn diese Frage beantwortet ist, dann wird die Schraube drin bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (30. April 2019)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> warum wird überhaupt das Drehmoment auf die Schraube übertragen? Da ist ein Kugellager mit der minimalen Reibung dazwischen. Genau das soll nicht passieren.



Genau dieses ist auch mein Gedanke. Eigentlich sollte sich das Ein- und Ausfedern des Hinterbaus überhaupt nicht auf die Verschraubung in Form von verdrehen auswirken. Aber interessanterweise zieht sich das Thema seit Jahren schon (war damals auch ein Punkt bei meinem 2011 Skeen) und RADON schafft es nicht hier eine sichere Verschraubung zu gewährleisten.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (30. April 2019)

Das ist kein generelles Problem, weder für Fullies an sich, noch für Radon, noch speziell für den Skeen-Rahmen. Ich habe mit meinem 2015er Skeen 100 keinerlei Probleme. Wenn das Problem aber immer wieder auftritt und mit üblichen, naheliegenden Lösungen nicht zu beseitigen ist, dann muss einfach irgendwas am Rahmen oder an der Distanzhülse des Kugellagers falsch sein, sonst kann kein Drehmoment auf die Schraube übertragen werden. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Nur leider hüllen sich die Leute, denen Radon eine Lösung angeboten hat, komplett ins Schweigen. Das ist wirklich sehr schade und gar nicht im Sinne des Forums


----------



## Robby2107 (30. April 2019)

Das wollte ich so auch nicht damit sagen. Aber es ist nunmal kein neues Problem und wird hier schon seit Jahren immer mal wieder thematisiert.


----------



## Piercer (17. August 2019)

Hi, klinke mich hier auch ein. Habe nun ein Skeen Trail 9. Man kann damit gar nicht richtig schalten, der Hebel zum runterschalten ist irgendwie zu weit weg. Verstelle ich es, ist der andere zu nahe dran. Tricks???


----------



## skeeny_radoff (19. August 2019)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Erstens hat dein Skeen einfach mal einen Standard Shimano-Schalthebel, also ist das nichts Skeen-spezifisches. Zweitens sind die beiden Hebel an einer Einheit zusammen und man kann sie relativ zueinander gar nicht verschieben, man kann sie gemeinsam nur etwas weiter weg vom Bremshebel schieben. Eventuell würde ein Foto helfen, den anderen dein Problem etwas verständlicher zu machen?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (11. Dezember 2019)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> Alle anderen Komponenten sind erst seit ca. 300 km drin. Werde mal hier über die Lebensdauer/Haltbarkeit berichten.



Also, da meine MTB-Saison nun definitiv zu Ende ist, gebe ich wie versprochen Feedback: die von mir im zitierten Beitrag erwähnten Upgrades haben sich als sehr effektiv gegen jegliche Geräuschentwicklung erwiesen. Mein Skeen war die ganze Saison im hinteren Dreieck völlig geräuschlos. Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich in dieser Saison mehr mit meinem Hardtail, als mit dem Fully gefahren bin, 2000 km sind es für Skeen aber trotzdem geworden.


----------



## GEORGEDD (11. Dezember 2019)

Minfred schrieb:


> Moin,
> mich würde auch interessieren, was herauskam.
> Hier das gleiche Problem. 1 Jahr alt und ca. 400km gelaufen... nach der letzten Ausfahrt bemerkt.
> 
> ...



Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung von mir!

Radon hat sich bei mir gemeldet und angeboten...

a.) das ich Rad einschicke und sie es sich anschauen

b.) sie mir einen noch verfügbaren Rahmen verbilligt (glaube 300€) zu Verfügung stehen

Nach mehrmaligen messen war bei meinem Rahmen klar das die "Zange" vom Hinterbau die den Hauptrahmen am Tretlager unschließt wesentlich größer ist (im Bereich 1mm +-). Wenn man das dann mit der Verschraubung zusammenzieht, verspannt man das Lager und bringt seitliche Biegekräfte auf die Schraube. Das bedeutet das die Drehbewegung -und kräfte bei ein- und ausfedern nicht durch das Lager eliminiert werden, sondern auf die Schraube übertragen werden und diese sich lockerdreht.

Den Radon-Tipp neues Lager, neue Schraube, alles reinigen und mit Loctite einkleben haben ich unzählige Male durchexerzeirt und es hat nicht geholfen (kann es auch nicht wenn die Maße nicht passen). Ich habe die Radonvorschläge nicht angenommen weil ich...

...a.) nicht ewig auf das Rad verzichten wollte. Weiß nicht wie es bei Radon läuft aber bei Canyon war mein Strive fast 2 Monate dort, war zwischendurch verschollen und kam total verdreckt wieder. Die angezeigten Grantiemängel waren nicht behoben oder es wurde eine Wartung zu horrenden Preisen angeboten. Nach einem Jahr Nutzung sollte ich >600€ für Wartung zum Abstellen der Mängel ausgeben. (Alles Canyon-Erfahrung!!!)

...b.) keine 300€ zusäztlich ausgeben um schnell einen Mangel zu beseitigen der bei der Produktion entstanden ist und MIT SICHERHEIT KEIN EINZELFALL ist.

Meine Lösung war mit Beilagscheiben den Spalt zu füllen was ein ultranerviges Unterfangen bei der Montage ist. Aber dafür hat sich die Schraube seit Frühling 2018 nicht mehr gelöst. Bin damit sogar einen kompletten Alpencross gefrahren und es ist nix passiert!

Wenn man etwas professioneller ist, kann man sich dieses Adapternippel zwischen Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen auch neu und auf die richtige Länge drehen lassen. Ist ein ganz einfaches Teil. Das ist die Montage auch nicht so sch%&§e.

Aber bitte nicht so gleich fertigen. Die Maßhaltigkeit ist sicher bei jedem Rahmen anders!

Ich hoffe Licht ins Dunkel gebracht zu haben...

Gruß GB


----------



## skeeny_radoff (11. Dezember 2019)

Dann hatte ich ja mit meiner Vermutung doch Recht, oder?


----------



## GEORGEDD (11. Dezember 2019)

Das die Maße/Abstände nicht stimmen habe ich ja vorher schon geschrieben. Neu ist halt der Beweis das wenn man die Abstände korrigiert (neue passende Hülse oder Beilagscheiben) das selbständige Lösen der Schraube der Vergangenheit angehört!

Wenn das deine Vermutung war, dann ja


----------



## skeeny_radoff (11. Dezember 2019)

Dann lass' dir halt von jemandem "für ein paar Flaschen Bier" passende Distanzstücke/Hülsen drehen und genieße die Fahrt. Ich hätte an deiner Stelle das Fahrrad bei Radon eingeschickt, es handelt sich ja offensichtlich um einen Fertigungsfehler. Vermutlich standest du deswegen das erste Mal noch während der Garantiezeit mit Radon/Bike-Discount in Kontakt. Nur der vorgeschlagene Lösungsansatz (neue Schrauben, Gewinde entfetten, etc.) war leider immer wieder falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich arbeite in einer Maschinenbaufirma...da reicht ein Händedruck als Danke 

Nochmal: Ja...man hätte es einschicken können (und vielleicht auch sollen). Meine Beweggründe hab ich ja erörtert.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (12. Dezember 2019)

Na umso besser!


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Januar 2020)

Kurze Frage: Welchen Sattelklemmendurchmesser hat das Skeen? 34,9? Ich möchte an meinem Skeen 10.0 den Schnellspanner gegen eine Klemme austauschen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Januar 2020)

Du brauchst eine 35mm Sattelklemme. 



der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Welchen Sattelklemmendurchmesser hat das Skeen? 34,9? Ich möchte an meinem Skeen 10.0 den Schnellspanner gegen eine Klemme austauschen.


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Januar 2020)

Danke, dann suche ich was raus.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (10. Januar 2020)

kann Tune Schraubwürger 34,9mm sehr empfehlen


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Januar 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis, den habe ich am Race Hardtail verbaut. Am Skeen teste ich mal die Klemme von Bike Yoke.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (11. Januar 2020)

OMG, die haben den "Kragen" wegoptimiert, wozu das denn? Wenn mir einer sagt "um Gewicht zu sparen", dann flippe ich aus...


----------



## martin_1982 (25. April 2020)

Mein Skeen Trail 10.0 2017 seit heute mit neuem Beinkleid und umgebaut auf 1x11.
Ich hab es jetzt die vierte Saison, immer noch ein tolles Bike an dem mir nichts fehlt ☺️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (26. April 2020)

Sieht gut aus ? aber die Weißwandreifen und 1x11 entspricht beides nicht meinem persönlichen Geschmack. 1x11 ist nach 3x10 (in meinem Fall noch mit einem kleinen 20er Stambecco von Moutain Goat) wäre ein ziemlicher Rückschritt für die Entfaltung. Die Weißwandreifen sind für mein Geschmack zu nostalgisch, ich hatte sowas das letzte Mal vor 30 Jahren am Fahrrad. Das war ein 3-Gang Radl mit einem gemufften Stahlrahmen. Da will ich nie wieder zurück ?


----------



## martin_1982 (26. April 2020)

Danke ☺️
Ist natürlich beides Geschmackssache. Ich muss auch gestehen die Reifen haben mir als sie noch nicht montiert waren besser gefallen, aber jetzt sind sie drauf und werden verwendet. 
1x11 ist so eine Sache, ich hab lange überlegt und mich die komplette letzte Saison beobachtet habe wie oft ich das kleine Kettenblatt verwendet habe. Ergebnis mit der 11-42er Sunrace Kassette und dem 36er Kettenblatt vorne: 0 mal. 
Nachdem das Kettenblatt und die Kette jetzt ohnehin fällig wurden, habe ich den Schritt gewagt. Mal sehen ob ichs bereue... Wieder aufbauen ginge natürlich auch. 

Lg
Martin


----------



## CollectiveFan (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo Skeen-Gemeinde,

ich habe Interesse an dem Skeen Trail CF 10.0 . Gibt es zufällig einen Skeen Trail (2020) Besitzer in Köln bei dem ich mal Probesitzen könnte?! Größe 20 oder 22 Zoll wäre wohl interessant. 

Größe: 186 cm
Schrittlänge: 87 cm
Gewicht: 75 kg


----------



## Resimilchkuh (7. Mai 2020)

Hat Bike Discount keins zum  Probe sitzen da? Von Köln ist doch ein Katzensprung dahin...


----------



## d0zer (11. Mai 2020)

Hey liebe Biker,

wird es ein aktualisiertes Skeen AL noch geben?


----------



## Robby2107 (14. September 2020)

Heute bei meinem Skeen mal nach dem Knarzen gesucht.
Dazu schön alle Gelenke nachgeknackst, das linke Lager vom Tretlager zerlegt und neu gefettet ( lief rau) und die Dropzone-Sattelstütze zerlegt und frisch gefettet. Luftdruck konnte ich aber leider an ihr nicht erhöhen, da scheinbar das Ventil hierfür defekt ist und blockiert.
Zu guter Letzt habe ich noch einen kleinen Riss in der Kettenstrebe entdeckt. *Sehr unschön.*
Muss jetzt mit @Radon-Bikes klären ob der Hinterbau vom Vorgänger-Rahmen passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neugravler (2. Dezember 2020)

Moin ihr Skeen JüngerInnen,

ich habe mir die Tage ein Skeen Trail 10 in 18" geordert, bin aber nun unsicher was die Rahmengröße angeht.

Ich bin zarte 173cm groß bei 83cm Schrittlänge. Lt. Radon Formel (SL x 0,225) komme ich auf 18,675.
Die alternative Größentabelle auf der Homepage von BD würde sogar "nur" 16-17" empfehlen.

Ein Mitarbeiter von Radon hat mir aber am Telefon 20" empfohlen, was mich nun ein wenig verunsichert.
Gibts hier jemanden, welcher gleich groß ist wie ich?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Resimilchkuh (2. Dezember 2020)

20" wäre ja schon Größe "L".
Bin etwa gleich groß und habe etwas kürzere Beine. Liege eigentlich bei allen Rädern immer zwischen S und M, bzw. bei Radon zwischen 16" und 18", eigentlich also auch die 17". Mein Ego will immer M/18"und da merke ich schon, dass es auf gar keinen Fall noch größer sein dürfte.
Habe zwar noch kein Skeen Trail probiert, mir fällt aber schwer zu glauben, dass das dermaßen kompakt ausfällt, dass man mit Deinen Maßen 20" fahren sollte.


----------



## mastervier (16. Dezember 2020)

Guten Abend nach mäßig erfolgreiche Recherche muss ich hier doch mal nachfragen 
Ich schwanke aktuell noch zwischen Radon Skeen CF und YT Izzo. Über das Skeen konnte ich bisher nicht so viel erfahren. Das Preis/Ausstattungsverhätnis ist aber schon sehr gut.

Mein 160mm Enduro (2016er Giant Reign) fühlt sich doch zu häufig nach zu viel Federweg an. Der Rahmen vom Skeen scheint ja nicht gerade leicht zu sein. Wenn dieser dafür etwas robuster ist nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Wie sind da bisher eure Erfahrungen?

Ich suche ein bike mit dem ich auf der schnellen Feierabend Runde zügiger den Berg rauf komme und am Wochenende den Alpenanstieg weniger fürchten muss. Bergab sollte mich trotzdem eher meine Fahrtechnik und der Federweg wie die Stabilität ausbremsen. Für 2m drops, bikepark, DH und Endurorennen habe ich noch andere bikes. Aber verblocktere Trails, mittlere Sprünge würde ich schon gerne mit einer etwas saubereren Linie flott mitnehmen.

Glaubt ihr das Skeen erfüllt diese Anforderungen
Edit:
Ich bin das Pivot Trail 429 (140/130mm) probegefahren. Dieses war abgesehen vom Preis schon ganz gut. Aber ich denke ein 120-130mm bike passt besser um noch etwas Abstand zum Enduro zu haben. Das Mach 4 SL (XC bike) war mir mit 100mm aber zu wenig.

Wie gut ist der Rahmen durchdacht?
An meinen uralten Ghost all mountain mussten die mini Lager ständig getauscht werden und natürlich konnte man die nur mit einen Innenabzieher rausholen. Das Giant ist bis auf Dämpfer einbauen äußerst angenehm zu zerlegen/warten.

Ich habe häufiger etwas von sich lösenden Schrauben und knarzenden Hinterbauten gelesen. Betrifft das die aktuellen Modelle ebenfalls massiv?

Von den Geodaten sollte das 20" gut zu meinen 1,87m Körpergröße passen.
So richtig kann ich mich noch nicht zwische den CF 10.0 und dem CF 10.0 SL entscheiden. Aber eins nach dem anderen.

@Robby2107
Wie ist die Geschichte mit deinem Rahmen ausgegangen.

Grüsse
Philipp


----------



## skeeny_radoff (16. Dezember 2020)

mastervier schrieb:


> Der Rahmen vom Skeen scheint ja nicht gerade leicht zu sein. Wenn dieser dafür etwas robuster ist nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Wie sind da bisher eure Erfahrungen?


Die heutigen Carbonrahmen sind alle schwerer geworden. Ich persönlich glaube, das liegt an der kostenoptimierten Herstellung. Und das gilt nicht nur für Radon, sondern für alle Hersteller und Marken für den Nicht-Profisportler-Einsatz. Ich lasse mich aber durch die Experten gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Und zu der Robustheit: was erwartest du für eine Aussage und vor allem von wem? Skeen Trail wurde ja in eine bestimmte Klasse eingeordnet: Marathon (120-130mm). Du kannst diesem MTB also ein bisschen mehr zumuten, als den Cross-Country-Maschinen, aber doch nicht so viel wie den All-Mountain-Maschinen. Kein Hersteller wird dir irgendwelche Daten zu der Robustheit geben, die darüber hinaus gehen und sollte dir ein Benutzer irgendwelche Angaben zu der Robustheit geben, dann kannst Du dennoch nichts damit anfangen und dich nicht im Zweifelsfall darauf berufen. Deswegen vertrau einfach deinem Gefühl und deinen Geschmack würde ich sagen!


----------



## mastervier (16. Dezember 2020)

Das mit dem höheren Gewicht habe ich hierher:





__





						Radon Skeen Trail CF 2020: Überarbeiteter Alleskönner für den Trail
					

Radon Skeen Trail CF 2020: Überarbeiteter Alleskönner für den Trail  Radon hat das Skeen Trail CF für die Saison 2020 neu auf den Markt geworfen: Dem Carbonrahmen wird eine traillastige Geometrie spendiert und mit soliden Anbauteilen ausgestattet, sodass für den Endkunden zu einem fairen Preis...




					www.mtb-news.de
				








__





						Radon Skeen Trail CF 2020: Überarbeiteter Alleskönner für den Trail
					

Radon Skeen Trail CF 2020: Überarbeiteter Alleskönner für den Trail  Radon hat das Skeen Trail CF für die Saison 2020 neu auf den Markt geworfen: Dem Carbonrahmen wird eine traillastige Geometrie spendiert und mit soliden Anbauteilen ausgestattet, sodass für den Endkunden zu einem fairen Preis...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Von den Herstellerdaten scheint der Izzo Rahmen auch leichter zu sein. Wobei die auch immer mit vorsicht zu genießen sind.

Aber ja natürlich sind das immer gern gestellte Fragen die man nie so richtig beantworten kann. Das ein <1500g Newmen LRS verbaut wird weißt ja schon etwas darauf hin, dass man bergab sauber fahren sollte


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Dezember 2020)

mastervier schrieb:


> @Robby2107
> Wie ist die Geschichte mit deinem Rahmen ausgegangen.


Abend,

Du meinst wegen dem Kettenstrebenriss? 
Ich hätte wohl von RADON eine neue Kettenstrebe bekommen, wenn sich das Rahmendesign vor ein paar Jahren nicht grundlegend geändert hätte und sie somit keine alten Teile mehr haben (angeblich). 
Das Gute ist aber, ich kann von meinem alten Rahmen die Strebe nutzen, da sich hier nichts verändert hatte. 
Gibt halt eine schwarze Kettenstrebe am giftgrünen Rahmen. 🤪 Aktuell beobachte ich aber den Riss ob er sich ausdehnt und überlege ob ich neue Lager direkt mit einbaue. 


Grüße 
Robby


----------



## skeeny_radoff (17. Dezember 2020)

@Robby2107 also fährst du mit dem Riss weiter, hoffst dass es gut geht und hast noch irgendwo einen passenden Rahmen in anderer Farbe, von dem du die Kettenstreben transplantierten könntest? Und Radon? OK, sie hatten keine passenden Ersatzteile auf Lager. Und weiter?


----------



## Robby2107 (17. Dezember 2020)

Genau das mache ich. 
Man muss auch irgendwann mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Das Skeen habe ich ursprünglich 2011 gekauft. Somit war es eine freundliche Anfrage nach einem Ersatzteil, aber ich werde hier kein Fass aufmachen. Zumal ich ja eine passende Kettenstrebe im Haus habe.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (17. Dezember 2020)

@Robby2107 OK, jetzt ist der Groschen umgefallen, dein Bike ist aus dem Jahr 2011. Ich dachte aus irgendeinem Grund, dass der Riss noch in der Garantiezeit aufgetaucht ist. Wobei auch da muss man schauen, wie lange der Rahmen durch die Garantie abgedeckt ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob Radon auf Rahmen längere Garantie gewährt, oder nicht. Aber du hast sicherlich alle Optionen ausgelotet.


----------



## Speedy84 (12. Januar 2021)

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den Sunringle Duroc Laufrädern vom Skeen 8.0 gemacht?
Ein Kumpel meinte, das wären "sehr billige" Laufräder und z.B. deutlich schlechter als z.B. die DT Swiss.

Habt jemand damit Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neugravler (12. Januar 2021)

Das 8.0 ist ausverkauft.


----------



## Speedy84 (12. Januar 2021)

Neugravler schrieb:


> Das 8.0 ist ausverkauft.


Das 8.0 ist lieferbar ab KW 08/2021. Habe heute eine Mail vom Radon Megastore bekommen, da ich ein Upgrade angefragt habe, was aber verneint wurde. Dort wurde auf KW 08 hingewiesen.


----------



## Neugravler (12. Januar 2021)

Na dann ist ja gut. Die sollten es wissen. 
Auf der Homepage sowohl von Radon als auch Bike Discount steht halt was anderes...


----------



## Speedy84 (12. Januar 2021)

Sehe jetzt gerade, dass das nicht mehr im Shop gelistet wird. Vermutlich stellen die gerade auf das "2021"er um (was auch immer der Unterschied ist)
War am Wochenende noch verfügbar.


----------



## jojo456 (13. Januar 2021)

War  das nicht schon das 2021 Modell?


----------



## Neugravler (13. Januar 2021)

Hatte ich auch so wahrgenommen und würde das nach Recherche auf auf Homepage Radon und Insta auch bestätigen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Januar 2021)

Hi zusammen,

das SKEEN TRAIL AL 8.0 ist bereits komplett ausverkauft. Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage (speziell Liefersituation) können wir leider nicht in der laufenden Saison nachproduzieren. Insofern werden wir hier aller Voraussicht erst wieder später im Jahr lieferbar sein - quasi als MY2022 dann.

Gruß


----------



## Oshiki (13. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Was macht ihr dann die restlichen 11 Monate 😜


----------



## Speedy84 (13. Januar 2021)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> das SKEEN TRAIL AL 8.0 ist bereits komplett ausverkauft. Aufgrund der aktuellen Lage (speziell Liefersituation) können wir leider nicht in der laufenden Saison nachproduzieren. Insofern werden wir hier aller Voraussicht erst wieder später im Jahr lieferbar sein - quasi als MY2022 dann.
> 
> Gruß


Hi,

komisch, hatte gestern Nachmittag noch eine E-Mail vom Support bekommen, dass das Bike in KW 08 lieferbar ist.

Habe gerade noch einmal per Mail hierauf geantwortet und um Bestellung / Reservierung gebeten. 

Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (17. Januar 2021)

Meint ihr das Skeen Trail CF 10 ist den Aufpreis gegenüber dem 9 wert?

Die Bremse vom 9er hat noch i-spec 2 und lässt sich nicht mit Schalthebel und Dropper Remote zusammenlegen.
Pike Ultimate gegen Fox 34. Ist da ein deutlicher unterschied?
GX gegen SLX ist geschmackssache. Ich hätte eigentlich lieber SLX.
Lieferung 9 ist KW4 - Lieferzeit 10 KW 17


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Februar 2021)

s37 schrieb:


> Nur FALLS es jemanden interessiert, ich hab meinen Hinterbau komplett zerlegt, es sind folgende Lager verbaut:
> 
> je Seite 1 Hauptlager an der Kettenstrebe: 6902RS
> je Seite 2 Horstlink-Lager: 688 2RS
> ...



Kann mir jemand kurz bestätigen, daß das die korrekten Lager für den kompletten Hinterbau und Dämpfer für ein 2014er Rahmen und ein 2012er Hinterbau?

Da es von RADON leider keinen Rahmen bzw. Hinterbau mehr für die alte Rahmengeometrie gibt, muß ich meinen alten Rahmen (mit dem Riss in der Schweißnaht Oberrohr/Steuerrohr) zerlegen und den Hinterbau von dort an den 2014er Rahmen schrauben.
Hier will ich natürlich alle Lager tauschen und bin nun etwas verwundert da im Radon Lagersatz für das Skeen (Modeljahr nicht aufgeführt) rein optisch andere Lagergrößen vorhanden sind. 
RADON Lagersatz bike-discount

Folgende Lager würde ich nämlich sonst bestellen:




@Radon-Bikes 
Vielleicht könnt ihr hier unterstützen. 


Vielen Dank


Grüße
Robby


----------



## s37 (24. Februar 2021)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand kurz bestätigen, daß das die korrekten Lager für den kompletten Hinterbau und Dämpfer für ein 2014er Rahmen und ein 2012er Hinterbau?
> 
> Da es von RADON leider keinen Rahmen bzw. Hinterbau mehr für die alte Rahmengeometrie gibt, muß ich meinen alten Rahmen (mit dem Riss in der Schweißnaht Oberrohr/Steuerrohr) zerlegen und den Hinterbau von dort an den 2014er Rahmen schrauben.
> Hier will ich natürlich alle Lager tauschen und bin nun etwas verwundert da im Radon Lagersatz für das Skeen (Modeljahr nicht aufgeführt) rein optisch andere Lagergrößen vorhanden sind.
> ...


Also mein Skeen war ein Modelljahr 2011 mit dem horizontal ausgerichteten Dämpfer...falls das hilft 
Ach ja, hochwertige Lager von Markenherstellern und die vorab noch komplett mit Fett voll machen wäre zu empfehlen


----------



## FlavorFlow (3. März 2021)

Liebe Skeen-Freunde, 
ich überlege, mein 2014er Skeen 100 29 mit DT Swiss XR1501 auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr, ob die Tubeless Ventile im Lieferumfang waren. Weiß das vielleicht jemand von euch und kann mir das sagen, bevor ich den Keller durchsuche?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (3. März 2021)

Jein,

ich habe bei Abholung nochmal danach gefragt und sie daraufhin auch bekommen. Direkt dabei waren sie nicht. Aber immerhin habe ich sie auf Nachfrage bekommen, Canyon gibt die überhaupt nicht bei.


----------



## Neugravler (8. April 2021)

Sorry, falscher Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (3. August 2021)

Hab heute mein Radon Skeen Trail 9.0 2021 in Größe 20" erhalten.
Mit der Personenwage gewogen 14,2 kg.
Angegeben werden 13,75 kg bei Größe 16". Ist der Unterschied von 450 gramm normal?


----------



## xkasimirx (3. August 2021)

Das sollte durch den Größenunterschied abgedeckt sein. Zumal auch noch Fertigungstoleranzen aller Bauteile hinzukommen.
Da ich auch noch auf mein Rad warte: Wann hast Du das Bike bestellt?


----------



## jojo456 (3. August 2021)

xkasimirx schrieb:


> Das sollte durch den Größenunterschied abgedeckt sein. Zumal auch noch Fertigungstoleranzen aller Bauteile hinzukommen.
> Da ich auch noch auf mein Rad warte: Wann hast Du das Bike bestellt?


Alles klar. 
Bestellt am 20.7. Da war kurzzeitig mal eines verfügbar. 
Bei mir sind übrigens keine echten Shimano Außenhülen verbaut wie man denken könnte sondern "nur" Capgo. Innenzüge weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (3. August 2021)

Personenwaage ist ja schon ein "Schätzeisen" und erst recht, um ein Rad zu wiegen.   

Der größere Rahmen ist definitiv schwerer und davon abgesehen, sind 450g knapp über 3% also eigentlich voll in der Toleranz.


----------



## s37 (3. August 2021)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Bestellt am 20.7. Da war kurzzeitig mal eines verfügbar.
> Bei mir sind übrigens keine echten Shimano Außenhülen verbaut wie man denken könnte sondern "nur" Capgo. Innenzüge weiß ich nicht.


Capgo Hüllen sind sogar recht hochwertig😀


----------



## xkasimirx (3. August 2021)

Mmh, ich habe am 9.7. ein 10er bestellt. Da hieß es noch 7-12 Tage. Dann kam das Hochwasser dazwischen. Lieferung in KW30/31 wurde mir auf Nachfrage in Aussicht gestellt. Aber vermutlich wird diese Woche auch noch ins Land gehen...


----------



## flo_j (4. August 2021)

Habe mein 10.0 am 29.6. bestellt. Heute habe ich mein Bike erhalten. Trotz Hochwasser relativ zügig.


----------



## daniboy1893 (5. August 2021)

Habe meins am 05.07.2021 bestellt und am Telefon war die Aussage, dass es ca. bis KW 31/32 dauern könnte. Bekommt man eigentlich zuvor eine E-Mail wann es verschickt wird, oder muss man mit der Spedition einen Termin vereinbaren? Geht mir eigentlich nur darum, dass ich an dem entsprechenden Tag Homeoffice einplane.


----------



## jojo456 (5. August 2021)

daniboy1893 schrieb:


> Habe meins am 05.07.2021 bestellt und am Telefon war die Aussage, dass es ca. bis KW 31/32 dauern könnte. Bekommt man eigentlich zuvor eine E-Mail wann es verschickt wird, oder muss man mit der Spedition einen Termin vereinbaren? Geht mir eigentlich nur darum, dass ich an dem entsprechenden Tag Homeoffice einplane.


Bei mir kam eine Email von Freight Noreply Avise DHL. Darin steht Tag und Zeitfenster.


----------



## daniboy1893 (6. August 2021)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Bei mir kam eine Email von Freight Noreply Avise DHL. Darin steht Tag und Zeitfenster.


Dank dir für die Antwort. Dann heißt es nur noch weiterhin warten und hoffen das es vielleicht nächste Woche kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonne_1606 (18. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Weiß jemand ob/wo ich Ersatz für die Schaltwerk-Schaltzug Durchführung am Rahmen-Unterrohr  für das Skeen Trail 2018 bekomme? Den äußeren Teil der Durchführung habe ich noch, allerdings ist mir das innenliegende Gegenstück verloren gegangen (dort wo die Schraube reingeschraubt ist und was vermutlich den Zuganschlag realisiert...)

Bei Bike-Discount habe ich folgendes gefunden, allerdings nur für Swoop & Jealous geeignet:








						Zuganschlag Schaltwerk Swoop 170 / Jealous AL
					

Kompatibilität - Radon Zuganschlag Schaltwerk Swoop 170 / Jealous AL     Radon Swoop 170   Radon Jealous AL     Material     Kunststoff     Farbe     schwarz     Gewicht (Herstellerangabe)     5g...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Ist das Teil aus dem Link auch für das Skeen Trail 2018 geeignet? Weiß das zufällig jemand? 

Danke!


----------



## schobbeschorle (20. August 2021)

Hat jemand das neue Skeen und kann mir was über den Rahmen und Handling und Up/Downhill-Fähigkeiten erzählen.?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (20. August 2021)

Es gibt ein neues Skeen?


----------



## schobbeschorle (20. August 2021)

Edit. das neue alte


----------



## daniboy1893 (23. August 2021)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Hat jemand das neue Skeen und kann mir was über den Rahmen und Handling und Up/Downhill-Fähigkeiten erzählen.?



Ich habe seit letzter Woche das Skeen Trail CF 10, aber so wirklich viel kann ich dazu sagen. Es ist mein erstes Fully und zum Vergleich habe ich nur mein altes Copperhead. 

Ich habe zwei Ausfahrten je 30 km gemacht, die sich Hauptsächlich auf Rad-, Wald- und Feldwege beschränkt haben. Ein kleiner Trail war vorhanden, aber das würde ich als S0 einstufen und das hat keine große Aussagekraft.  

Was ich als Anfänger bisher sagen kann:

Sitzposition ist recht komfortabel und geht leicht ins sportlich über
Bike hält gut die Spur, aber fühlt sich nicht so agil an wie ein 27,5 (bin 29 Zoll nicht gewöhnt)
kleinere Hügel (300hm) dich ich bisher gefahren bin, komme ich gut hoch und vermisse nicht mein Hardtail
SDG Sitze und Griffe finde ich unbequem, aber denen gebe ich noch ein paar Ausfahrten Zeit
die Federung schluckt bisher alles weg, aber ist recht straff gehalten (vielleicht noch eine Frage der Einstellung)
die Bremsen könnten etwas bissiger sein und ich vermute auf längeren Downhill Fahrten wird man es in den Fingern spüren

Im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden und habe nun einen Allrounder, mit dem ich vermutlich die nächsten Jahre Spaß haben werde, ohne dabei mich finanziell verausgabt zu haben.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (14. September 2021)

Ich bräuchte mal euren Rat bzw. Erfahrungswerte mit der Rahmengröße beim Skeen Trail:

Ich bin 179 cm groß, Beinlänge 82 cm. Ich habe mal ein 18 Zoll Bike ein paar Minuten fahren können, und das hat mir so auf den ersten Blick eigentlich ganz gut gepasst. Bin allerdings nach etwas Recherche im Netz etwas verunsichert, ob ich nicht doch nach einem 20 Zöller schauen soll.
Ich fahre gerne (auch längere) Touren, bin aber technischen Trails nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## daniboy1893 (15. September 2021)

Ich bin mit 176cm und 82cm Beinlänge vergleichbar groß. Geschwankt habe ich auch zwischen M und L und nach einem Telefonat mit dem netten Bike-Discount Support wurde mir das 18 Zoll Bike empfohlen. Ich muss sagen, dass die Größe für mich optimal passt. Ich würde einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## ManuelTR (30. September 2021)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal euren Rat bzw. Erfahrungswerte mit der Rahmengröße beim Skeen Trail:
> 
> Ich bin 179 cm groß, Beinlänge 82 cm. Ich habe mal ein 18 Zoll Bike ein paar Minuten fahren können, und das hat mir so auf den ersten Blick eigentlich ganz gut gepasst. Bin allerdings nach etwas Recherche im Netz etwas verunsichert, ob ich nicht doch nach einem 20 Zöller schauen soll.
> Ich fahre gerne (auch längere) Touren, bin aber technischen Trails nicht abgeneigt.


Ich bin 1,76 mit 82 cm Innenlänge und fahre den Rahmen in 18 Zoll. Bin super zufrieden. Mein Einsatzbereich ist so ziemlich der selbe. Ich habe nur den Lenker getauscht, gegen einen mit einem Hauch mehr backsweep und ein paar mm schmaler.


----------



## ManuelTR (30. September 2021)

tonne_1606 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Weiß jemand ob/wo ich Ersatz für die Schaltwerk-Schaltzug Durchführung am Rahmen-Unterrohr  für das Skeen Trail 2018 bekomme? Den äußeren Teil der Durchführung habe ich noch, allerdings ist mir das innenliegende Gegenstück verloren gegangen (dort wo die Schraube reingeschraubt ist und was vermutlich den Zuganschlag realisiert...)
> 
> ...


Optisch sieht es zumindest genau so aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (16. Januar 2022)

Servus zusammen,

ich benötige mal eure Unterstützung.
Ich habe mir an meinem Skeen von 2011 das große Ritzel vorn angeschlagen und nen Zahn komplett zerstört. Das Ding hat lange gehalten, genau genommen ist es noch das originale 

Allerdings bin ich gerade etwas überrascht, daß es doch icht so einfach scheint ein Ersatz zu bekommen, was sicher auch am Alter liegt.

Verbaut ist:
Shimano 44T mit 104mm
Kurbel SLX


Sind die Shimano-Systeme untereinander kompatible?
Mögliche Alterantive:
Shimano Kettenblatt Deore XT FC-T780/FC-T78 44 Zähne (AE) 104 mm


Grüße
Robby


----------



## skeeny_radoff (17. Januar 2022)

Hi @Robby2107 ,

das Kettenblatt, das du recherchiert hast, sollte passen, sofern das Lochkreis, Anzahl, Anordnung, etc. passt. Die Muttern sollte man sich auch anschauen, habe schon mindestens zwei unterschiedlie Ausführungen bei Shimano gesehen. Grundsätzlich wäre es besser, bei deiner Kurbel die Modellnummer zu kennen, sowas wie FC-M672 (nur ein Beispiel!). Es gibt bei Shimano die wunderschöne Webseite si.shimano.com, auf dieser Seite kann man alle Manuals abrufen, zumindest von den Gruppen, die in den letzen 10 Jahren vertrieben wurden. Die sogenannten EV-Manuals sind Explosionszeichnungen und Ersatzteile-Listen. Oft sind auch in einer Tabelle Ersatzteile angegeben, die von der nächsthöheren und nächstkleineren Gruppe kompatibel sind.

Zwei Beispiele:
1) Suche nach allen SLX-Kurbelgarnituren:


			Manuals & Technical Documents
		


2) Explosionszeichnung von FC-M672


			Manuals & Technical Documents
		


Gruß


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Januar 2022)

Danke,

habe nochmal bei der Kurbel den Dreck weggerubbelt und siehe da... FC-M660. 

Habe jetzt folgende Kettenblätter bestellt:

Shimano Deore 9-fach Kettenblatt 44 Zähne 6.6mm-Stopper-Pin schwarz FC-M540
Shimano Deore XT FC-M760 2x9 Kettenblatt 4-arm 104 LK 32 Zähne schwarz
Shimano Deore XT FC-M760 2x9 Kettenblatt 4-arm 64 LK 22 Zähne schwarz
Beim großen Kettenblatt bin ich aufgrund Verfügbarkeit (und Optik) eine Klasse tiefer gegangen. Läßt sich ggf. bei erhöhtem Verschleiß auch schnell tauschen.
Hatte jetzt noch überlegt 4 rote Alukettenblattschrauben (Reverse) gleich mit ranzuschrauben. Scheinen aber nicht so besondern zu halten, die Aludinger.

Grüße
Robby


----------



## leFafnir (12. April 2022)

Weis jemand ab wann die Skeens wieder bestellbar sind?


----------



## Neugravler (24. April 2022)

Falls jemand ein Skeen sucht, verkaufe meins. 

Verkaufe ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Sigmaringen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## BjoernKoch (11. Mai 2022)

Moin,
ich fahre ein 2021er Skeen Trail CF in der schönen Farbe "dove" (hellblau). Leider habe ich jetzt ein paar unschöne Steinschläge an meinem Rahmen entdeckt. Gibt's da irgendwo einen passenden Lackstift für? Oder wie geht ihr mit Steinschlägen um?
Danke und Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (11. Mai 2022)

@BjoernKoch ich weiß, der Tipp kommt zu spät, aber man sollte besser die Stellen, die Steinschläge abbekommen können (Unterseite Unterrohr, Kettenstreben, evtl. Sitzrohr hinten), mit einer transparenten Schutzfolie abkleben. Bei meinem letzten Carbonrenner von Focus war sogar eine "Mindestausstattung" an Schutzfolien zum Selberkleben dabei. Ob Radon sowas den Carbonrädern auch beilegt, weiß ich nicht, aber man kann solche Schutzbögen bei Bike Discount, oder billiger in China kaufen. Lackstifte von Radon habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gesehen. Da wird dir jeder Autolackierer helfen können, vorzugsweise mit "Smart Repair" Erfahrung.


----------



## BjoernKoch (11. Mai 2022)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> @BjoernKoch ich weiß, der Tipp kommt zu spät, aber man sollte besser die Stellen, die Steinschläge abbekommen können (Unterseite Unterrohr, Kettenstreben, evtl. Sitzrohr hinten), mit einer transparenten Schutzfolie abkleben. Bei meinem letzten Carbonrenner von Focus war sogar eine "Mindestausstattung" an Schutzfolien zum Selberkleben dabei. Ob Radon sowas den Carbonrädern auch beilegt, weiß ich nicht, aber man kann solche Schutzbögen bei Bike Discount, oder billiger in China kaufen. Lackstifte von Radon habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gesehen. Da wird dir jeder Autolackierer helfen können, vorzugsweise mit "Smart Repair" Erfahrung.


Gibt's sogar passend für den Rahmen ;-)
Problem ist nur: Die Steinschläge sind in Ecken, die man nicht abkleben kann :-(

Gruß Björn


----------



## skeeny_radoff (11. Mai 2022)

Was sind das für Ecken? Wenn man die nicht abkleben kann, dann wirst du deinen Rahmen jede Saison nachlackieren? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## BjoernKoch (11. Mai 2022)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> Was sind das für Ecken? Wenn man die nicht abkleben kann, dann wirst du deinen Rahmen jede Saison nachlackieren? 🤷🏻‍♂️


Zum Beispiel an den Rundungen des Sitzrohres, direkt an den Kanten der Sitzstrebe und an den Verbindungen der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## leFafnir (11. Juni 2022)

Gibt es eine Anleitung zum einstellen der Sattelstütze. Das ist sauu hakelig.


----------



## Jack99 (13. August 2022)

Ich würde das Skeen 2022er AL 8 gerne meinem Sohn kaufen. Ist es auch für gelegentliche Bike Park Einsätze zu empfehlen? Laut Radon ja, Kategorie 4. Mein Sohn ist 11, 162cm Groß und hat 50 Kg. Technisch fährt er super. Der steile Lenkwinkel stört mich etwas… Mit dem Hardtail geht es ja auf der Flow and Country am Geisskopf noch zügig runter, aber auf den Enduro Strecken klapperts schon gewaltig… Die Auswahl an Alu Bikes ist da nicht mehr so groß. Vielleicht hat ja jemand da Erfahrung. Grüße


----------



## CrossX (26. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe heute mein Radon Skeen Trail 9.0 erhalten.
Sehr schönes Rad und fährt sich nach der ersten Runde echt super.
Allerdings ist mir bei der Begutachtung des Rahmens etwas aufgefallen.
Der Rahmen ist unterhalb des Dämpfers sehr unsauber verarbeitet. Sieht fast so aus, als wäre das Carbon nicht richtig verpresst.
Ist das normal so oder lieber bei Radon reklamieren?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (26. August 2022)

Im Foto immer schwer zu sehen,aber für mich sieht das nach nem Riß aus.


----------



## CrossX (29. August 2022)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Im Foto immer schwer zu sehen,aber für mich sieht das nach nem Riß aus.


Sieht Radon auch so. Das Rad geht zurück und wird getauscht. 
Ärgerlich, aber zumindest hat Bike-Discount sehr schnell reagiert. 
Und lieber noch etwas warten, als das mir der Rahmen irgendwann um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## CrossX (6. September 2022)

Kurze Info: der Rahmen wird getauscht. Radon/Bike-Discount hat wirklich sehr schnell reagiert.
Leider ist der helle Rahmen nicht mehr lieferbar, also gibt es jetzt den dunklen Rahmen vom Skeen 10.0.
Gefällt mir zum Glück genau so gut. 
Ob der Umbau aller Komponenten auf Grund der "Gebrauchsspuren" wirklich notwendig war, sei Mal dahin gestellt. Nach einer Tour bei trockenem Wetter.
Dafür es eben gut zwei Wochen länger, bis ich wieder biken kann.
Zum Glück steht ausreichend Ersatz in der Garage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

